# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 30, 2012)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

​


			
				Bethesda Blog said:
			
		

> “You should have acted. They’re already here. The Elder Scrolls told of their return.”
> 
> And returned it has! *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim was announced to the world by game director Todd Howard at tonight’s VGAs.* Along with Todd’s appearance, viewers were able to to get the first look at the game’s announcement trailer. If you missed it, it’s now up on our . And while you’re there, if you click on the background of the page, you can pan around and explore the backdrop.
> 
> *Skyrim releases on Friday, November 11, 2011…* that’s less than a year away!! In the coming weeks and months, stay tuned for more details on Bethesda Game Studios’ latest game.



*Official site:* 

*Release Date:* 11.11.2011

*Images:*

*Spoiler*: _Screenshots_ 





























*Information:* 





*External Information:* 



*Teaser Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoXFk-0NrDI[/YOUTUBE]

*Gameplay Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSRtYpNRoN0[/YOUTUBE]

*E3 2011 Gameplay:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hJMxw126A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2012)

I slay this thread so that a new one may rise.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 30, 2012)

Forever not reaching 10k


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2012)

Still no Patch 1.5 for consoles?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 30, 2012)

I figure I'll have to make my questions again.

-I don't want to have to delete the save file and start the game over because it became too large. How do I deal with that problem? (I'm a PS3 user)

It hasn't happened yet, I'm at the beginning. But I need to know.

-When you buy a horse, how do you make it appear where you are? In Red Dead Redemption, you whistle for the horse to spawn.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I figure I'll have to make my questions again.
> 
> -I don't want to have to delete the save file and start the game over because it became too large. How do I deal with that problem? (I'm a PS3 user)
> 
> ...



Just wait somewhere.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I figure I'll have to make my questions again.
> 
> -I don't want to have to delete the save file and start the game over because it became too large. How do I deal with that problem? (I'm a PS3 user)
> 
> ...



Fast travel some where , any where . Your horse and follower will spawn next to you.


----------



## Magnamancy (Mar 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I figure I'll have to make my questions again.
> 
> -I don't want to have to delete the save file and start the game over because it became too large. How do I deal with that problem? (I'm a PS3 user)
> 
> ...



Since enough people have answered the latter, I haven't 
seen any fixes for save files sorry. It's all just patch notes 
that are made to work on preventing it from happening in 
the future. :/


Stuff's been out for a while, what mods are you guys using now? 

I'm currently using:
- Sounds of Skyrim (Both the Dungeons one and the Wilds one, adds immersive ambient sounds)
- Sheogorath's Really Helpful Hints and Tips (Loading screen stuff, as good as it sounds)
- Balanced Magic (Magic system balancing mod from Nexus, WIP)
- A nondescript mod that adds craftable Psijic clothing. 

And I'm looking to see if my computer can handle:
- Deadly Dragons 
- Wars in Skyrim 
- Warzones 
- SkyUI


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I want Skyrim to go on sale on Steam.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 31, 2012)

TES games have some incredible mods , you can spend years and years playing Oblivion and Skyrim and there'll still be new mods coming in


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> TES games have some incredible mods , you can spend years and years playing Oblivion and Skyrim and there'll still be new mods coming in


Have you seen the Morrowind overhaul mod? It puts it's graphics on par with Skyrim.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 31, 2012)

So did anyone besides me actually read that kid's thesis on religion in Morrowind I posted near the end of the other Skyrim thread?

It's pretty interesting but the self imposed restrictions of the subject matter kept him from digging too deep into the really good metaphysical TES Lore.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So did anyone besides me actually read that kid's thesis on religion in Morrowind I posted near the end of the other Skyrim thread?
> 
> It's pretty interesting but the self imposed restrictions of the subject matter kept him from digging too deep into the really good metaphysical TES Lore.



Took a glance at it but decided to hold off fully reading it until later.  Considering that it doesn't dig into the metaphysical lore too much I might not even get around to that because I adore that aspect of the lore. :/


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 1, 2012)

Man, it was just awesome when in the middle of my first fight against a dragon, it started playing: "Dohvakin! Dohvakin!"

So thrilling. 

"Damn right, I am the legendary dragonborn! "



Anarch said:


> Fast travel some where , any where . Your horse and follower will spawn next to you.



Thanks. 



Magnamancy said:


> Since enough people have answered the latter, I haven't
> seen any fixes for save files sorry. It's all just patch notes
> that are made to work on preventing it from happening in
> the future. :/



I wasn't thinking of literal fixes, but just any ideas. I guess I'll just play until I've upgraded my character as much as I want, and then just disable autosave, and enjoy freeplay without doing quests.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2012)

Another delicious and amusing piece of Monkey Truth from a guy I know who is not as awesome as MK but is pretty damn funny :


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 4, 2012)

here's my team, finally this game is reckonizing followers too to increase the lvling scale(its sucks that falmer's, deathlords, Dragons priests and High lvl dragons are freakin hard to kill now)

*Spoiler*: __ 






since windhelm and most of skyrim doesn't like of darkelves, our hero with the help of leona and farkas decides to use the wabbajack in aranea, hoping that this could disguise her as a nord or imperial, but sheogorath's staff did something "better", instead of a full blooded nord or imperial, she became a mix of a stong nord woman and beautyfull and young Dunmer, a true Half-Elf/Nord, she still has her eyes and ears identifying her as a dunmer, but her physical appearence and her pupils it's more nord-ish, she thanks our hero saying that her new form is perfect for her mission to protect Him in his journey as the Guardian of Azura and Dragonborn.



Leona and seibah(at least the only followers that i had the chance to create)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2012)

duoranger said:


> here's my team(finally this game is reckonizing followers too to increase the lvling scale, falmer's, deathlords, Dragons priests and High lvl dragons are freakin hard to kill now)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How did you create those?


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 4, 2012)

soulnova said:


> How did you create those?



i went Frankenstein creating Her 2, aranea was just a console + Setrace(the Creation Kit hates the NPC editor so i've went frankenstin on her too)

but what you guys think? 

the best Leona Heidern and Arturia NPC's?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

My companion died. Is it possible to get a new one in Whiterun? A thane must have his loyal follower after all.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm on a ps3.  What are some tips for using the least amount of magika when performing magic attacks?  I already have the archmage's robes and stuff.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 5, 2012)

Become a High Elf. Magicka loves High Elves.


----------



## Bonney (Apr 5, 2012)

Just got patch 1.5.26 from Steam automatically. Been having a few problems with shadows being jittery and having lots of pixelation. A fair number of slow downs in area's where it used to run smoothly. And generally more crashes then before.

Either way been playing with some mods. Theres a great house mod which is a Dwemer flying machine (mentioned in Morrowind) which is fantastic.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 5, 2012)

im really pissed off with the lack of Dungeons in this game, there's a cave covered by a rock in the reach area, closer to markath


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 5, 2012)

duoranger said:


> im really pissed off with the* lack of Dungeons in this game,* there's a cave covered by a rock in the reach area, closer to markath


wtf.... the game have less dungeons than Oblivion but Skyrim it still have a lot of dungeons. 

if you have the PC version there also dungeon mods.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

> wtf.... the game have less dungeons than Oblivion but Skyrim it still have a lot of dungeons.



Yes, a hundred dungeons is more than enough...if not then one can always play Daggerfall.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf.... the game have less dungeons than Oblivion but Skyrim it still have a lot of dungeons.
> 
> if you have the PC version there also dungeon mods.



im talking about this people doing houses instead of good and dark dungeons

no one didn't made yet a Castle insfested with draughs of forsworns, or a cave filled with Falmers or Ghosts


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 5, 2012)

* "Dawnguard" copyright Bethesda Softworks 2012


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

My brain is mushy after work, what am I looking at? :33


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My brain is mushy after work, what am I looking at? :33



We are the future. All sons of Talos shall fall.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> * "Dawnguard" copyright Bethesda Softworks 2012


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> We are the future. All sons of Talos shall fall.



The sons of Talos will prevail.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

House my ass, it's practically a castle.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The sons of Talos will prevail.



The Great Thalmor said it, not me.

Personally I'm with Talos.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2012)

fuck the Thalmor.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 6, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> fuck the Thalmor.



Comin' straight from the underground.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm in my 4th dragon encounter, and this bastard is too tough. It's the one that appears when you're on the way to Alduin's Wall to look for information.

I am lvl 10, which is decent enough at this point of the game I suppose. My greatsword attacks do little damage, so I don't know what to do.



Pilaf said:


> Comin' straight from the underground.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 7, 2012)

The guy is doing every single vocal in that video. He's mad talented.


----------



## Magnamancy (Apr 7, 2012)

Melee against dragons is in general pretty hard Luiz. ._.
I'd advise dipping into various magic schools, followers, 
and/or bows for various forms of damage sponges and 
range attacks. =d

Otherwise there's a shout that really helps melee users 
against dragons, but it doesn't show up until partway 
through the Main Quest. :/




Pilaf said:


> * "Dawnguard" copyright Bethesda Softworks 2012


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 7, 2012)

so........ no one to review my seibah and leona?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 7, 2012)

There's this spell that mages use to get a glowing green effect on them... what spell is that? I know its from conjuration.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm a pure archer and dragons are too easy , I hardly take damage as I whittle down the poor bastard with hit after hit.

Thinking about getting that mod which makes dragons tougher


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 7, 2012)

Get Dragon Overhaul.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> There's this spell that mages use to get a glowing green effect on them... what spell is that? I know its from conjuration.



It is actually an alteration spell I think, it's one of the armor spells.  Perhaps Mage Armor.


----------



## Hazard (old) (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm really hoping "Dawnguard" turns out to be really big and in depth. I need more story.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It is actually an alteration spell I think, it's one of the armor spells.  Perhaps Mage Armor.



Thanks.

I'm playing a Woof Elf, and I want him to be an archer/Mage type. Problem is which type of magic to use....destruction, conjuration, illusion, or alteration? 

I've used destruction on 2 characters already..


----------



## Anarch (Apr 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm playing a Woof Elf, and I want him to be an archer/Mage type. Problem is which type of magic to use....destruction, conjuration, illusion, or alteration?
> 
> I've used destruction on 2 characters already..



Illusion works very well if you want a sneaky archer. And is very easy to level up too


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2012)

Illusion is perfect for archers. Not only can you stay hidden, but you can make people run away or fight for you.


----------



## urca (Apr 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> So did anyone besides me actually read that kid's thesis on religion in Morrowind I posted near the end of the other Skyrim thread?
> 
> It's pretty interesting but the self imposed restrictions of the subject matter kept him from digging too deep into the really good metaphysical TES Lore.



Could you send me a link to that post?I tried to read it but didn't find it,i even searched.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 8, 2012)

In the Elder Knowledge quest... man, those Falmers are way too strong. 

I don't last long against them in close combat. Magic and shouts help, but I still end up dead against two at the same time. Let alone when you go further into the dungeon and tons of them appear.

I have no choice but to go back, leave to Skyrim and adventure around to level up. I'm currently lvl 13 but I'd better get much stronger before I try again.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 8, 2012)

Backstab. It's effective.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2012)

A few questions.

- Which do you guys believe to be right? The stormcloaks or the imperials?

- What weapon do you use most often?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2012)

Neither, I use the peace treaty option that is available via the main quest.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> A few questions.
> 
> - *Which do you guys believe to be right? The stormcloaks or the imperials?*
> 
> - What weapon do you use most often?



the imperials , long live the empire!


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 10, 2012)

I regret gong with the Stormcloaks. Ulfric is an ass.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I regret gong with the Stormcloaks. Ulfric is an ass.



The Empire isn't much better. :/


----------



## n00bzorz (Apr 10, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I regret gong with the Stormcloaks. Ulfric is an ass.



As do i, but whats done is done...i ended up killing him after i beat the game anyway


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

I really need your help.

The location of one of the words of power for the Fire Breath shout can only be fully accessed through the Proving Honor companion quest.

Before doing Proving Honor, I have to complete Trouble in Skyrim. But Farkas sent me to kill the leader of Valtheim Keep, and I have already cleared that place before.

Which means that quest can't be finished. Am I unable to complete the Fire Breath shout now?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

You can either wait an in-game week for the enemies to respawn, or you can go to Farkas and cancel the quest.


----------



## Krich2nd (Apr 11, 2012)

Can you kill Ulfric on console?!


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

It does seem that you can kill literally anyone in this game, aside from children.


----------



## Rios (Apr 11, 2012)

>installed Skyrim with 121 mods
>the most important UI, map, window mode and multiple profiles modes were not included


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone can die except for NPCs labeled as important and children, but you can make them able to be killed by using console commands iirc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You can either wait an in-game week for the enemies to respawn, or you can go to Farkas and cancel the quest.


cell stuff respawn in 10 days, cleared dungeons respawn in 30 days. if you revisit the cell before that time the countdown reset.

there's mods that change the respawn time, a lot of people were pissed on the 30 days dungeon respawn. i prefer a 3 day respawn like Oblivion whit the max being at least seven days. 





Krich2nd said:


> Can you kill Ulfric on console?!


yeah on the last imperial legion quest i believe.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

> cell stuff respawn in 10 days, cleared dungeons respawn in 30 days. if you revisit the cell before that time the countdown reset.
> 
> there's mods that change the respawn time, a lot of people were pissed on the 30 days dungeon respawn. i prefer a 3 day respawn like Oblivion whit the max being at least seven days.



I'm not on multiplayer. Therefore no mods.

But I've heard that only the regular bandits respawn, the leader doesn't.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 12, 2012)

this is my final version of Leona heidern, finally i've found a image that fits perfecty with skyrim's character edit


*Spoiler*: __ 











What you guys think? looks awesome?


----------



## urca (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys,I killed Alduin,but what's next?Isn't there a war or something?How and where from do i get the quests?


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,I killed Alduin,but what's next?Isn't there a war or something?How and where from do i get the quests?



After Alduin all you have left are the side quests.

Look at the following site to learn about all the quest givers:


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 12, 2012)

Say, how do I increase my smithing ability? I don't have a clue since I don't even know how to forge weapons and etc.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Say, how do I increase my smithing ability? I don't have a clue since I don't even know how to forge weapons and etc.





All you need to know about smithing.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 12, 2012)

well, no one to avaliate saber and leona

allright that im being annoing, but since i really want to release her both two...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, how about that Skyrim Kinect?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## urca (Apr 12, 2012)

So I tried to marry Hroki in the game but i can't,i tried the console stuff but it didn't work.
Any solutions?


----------



## FFLN (Apr 12, 2012)

Her character is considered to be a 'child', so that might have something to do with it. You might just want to look for a Hroki mod.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 12, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Her character is considered to be a '*child*', so that might have something to do with it. You might just want to look for a Hroki mod.



wat                   .


----------



## urca (Apr 12, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Her character is considered to be a 'child', so that might have something to do with it. You might just want to look for a Hroki mod.



Apparently it was because i didn't talk to that mara guy priest w/e,but worked out in the end .


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't understand why some people don't like Delphine. She is one of the most active female characters in the game. I'd marry her if she weren't already taken.

As for Saadia, even if she did commit the crime she was accused of, it was so heartwarming to see her lay on her bed and sleep after I completed the quest. She was finally safe.


----------



## urca (Apr 13, 2012)

> As for Saadia, even if she did commit the crime she was accused of, it was so heartwarming to see her lay on her bed and sleep after I completed the quest. She was finally safe.


Am I a bad guy for giving her out to those from HammerFell?

So,I have this weird sense in me,whenever I'm in the game,and especially in a quest that was given to me by those tiger guys,the guy says :be careful,i miss my amulet but life isn't replaceable,and i'm (for some insane reason,it just pops on my mind) say 'Don't worry dude,I will always respawn'


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 13, 2012)

"Don't let yourself be fooled by a pretty face again. You're better than that."

remember that saadia sold her city to the thalmor, + she lied to you saying that she doesn't know whey she needs to be assasinated.

and kematu is a nice Nigguard


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Just kill Saadia yourself.

Bitch has it coming.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2012)

urca said:


> Am I a bad guy for giving her out to those from HammerFell?
> 
> So,I have this weird sense in me,whenever I'm in the game,and especially in a quest that was given to me by those tiger guys,the guy says :be careful,i miss my amulet but life isn't replaceable,and i'm (for some insane reason,it just pops on my mind) say 'Don't worry dude,I will always respawn'



Not really. It's a valid option.



duoranger said:


> "Don't let yourself be fooled by a pretty face again. You're better than that."
> 
> remember that saadia sold her city to the thalmor, + she lied to you saying that she doesn't know whey she needs to be assasinated.
> 
> and kematu is a nice Nigguard



I know. But I am a soft guy. 

Maybe if she had sounded more like a deceitful snake, I would have felt like going for the other option.

When Kematu told me what she did, I was like "Is that so? In that case I should side with these guys instead. "

But then I thought "I can't backstab her, that's just wrong. "

Yes, Kemato really is a nice redguard. "I thought you would listen to reason..."   He doesn't like violence.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I really need your help.
> 
> The location of one of the words of power for the Fire Breath shout can only be fully accessed through the Proving Honor companion quest.
> 
> ...


Didn't even need to do that.

You can also get one yol shout.

Then when Parthurrnax gives you the second word IMMEDIATELY use a dragon soul on it, when he give you his knowledge of it, it will be the third word and not the second since you already know the second.

I refused to join the companions, and would love to kill them.  Kind of sad I want to kill half the joinable factions.

Companions are lying werewolves.

Dark brotherhood I already go after, although I wish the vamp child and Cicero+ the night mother were there.

And I hate the thieves guild.  Although I could see joining them with a different char.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 13, 2012)

A lot of people don't like Delphine because she wants you to kill Paarthurnax, and they have some weird emotional attachment to the fantasy equivalent of a reformed Nazi. That's basically his past. He committed genocide against humans in the past. Also, since he's a pacifist now he'd be useless in the upcoming war against the Thalmor and their sinister Dawnguard, so really there's no good reason to keep him alive.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2012)

the new Smosh if video games were real 2 have a skyrim part
[YOUTUBE]Z-xiNaTXZV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> A lot of people don't like Delphine because she wants you to kill Paarthurnax, and they have some weird emotional attachment to the fantasy equivalent of a reformed Nazi. That's basically his past. He committed genocide against humans in the past. Also, since he's a pacifist now he'd be useless in the upcoming war against the Thalmor and their sinister Dawnguard, so really there's no good reason to keep him alive.



No, people hate her because she is a demanding bitch and thinks she can get anything her way. I'm the fucking dragonborn, you should listen to my orders not the other way around.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> A lot of people don't like Delphine because she wants you to kill Paarthurnax, and they have some weird emotional attachment to the fantasy equivalent of a reformed Nazi. That's basically his past. He committed genocide against humans in the past. Also, since he's a pacifist now he'd be useless in the upcoming war against the Thalmor and their sinister Dawnguard, so really there's no good reason to keep him alive.


Trueish.

However it seems the Dragons are also meant to be dominate and prideful entities and were lead by a powermad god who seems to have twisted his reasons for existing into his own means.

IMO it seems Akatosh needed a few tries to get the dragons right, since alot of them seem more passive then those two are.  They seem happy to be rid of Alduins tyranny endgame, and about half of them don't even seem to attack you when they appear.

I could buy the reformed nazi argument if Parthurrnax weren't a created entity.  If anything it's ultimately Akatosh who not only made him capable of such things, but would make it very difficult for him to overcome these instincts.

Anywho,

I don't like Delphine mostly because she's just plain rude.  Yes I know you are paranoid as fuckall but come on.  I am your charge and reason for existing, you could at least show me a bit of respect.

At least Esbern is a bit more relateable.  He's still a bit loopy ((I'll be honest I think it's a cool loopy)) but he's kinder than she is after an initial and TBH rather understandable hostility.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> A lot of people don't like Delphine because she wants you to kill Paarthurnax, and they have some weird emotional attachment to the fantasy equivalent of a reformed Nazi. That's basically his past. He committed genocide against humans in the past. Also, since he's a pacifist now he'd be useless in the upcoming war against the Thalmor and their sinister Dawnguard, so really there's no good reason to keep him alive.



On the other hand, I don't see the point of killing Paarthurnax. What, one only deserves to live if he can make himself useful for something? 



Mintaka said:


> Didn't even need to do that.
> 
> You can also get one yol shout.
> 
> ...



I already have the Yol shout. I need the other two, and the location of one of those can only be fully accessed through the Proving Honor quest.

Liars? How so?



Mintaka said:


> Trueish.
> 
> However it seems the Dragons are also meant to be dominate and prideful entities and were lead by a powermad god who seems to have twisted his reasons for existing into his own means.
> 
> ...



Now you got me interested. Akatosh, the deity responsible for the dohvakiin's gift. 

I haven't finished the main story yet, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 14, 2012)

is there a good lets play video were the player take their time?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

That was the best I remember seeing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder what is the point of buying a horse. When you encounter an enemy, the horse is attacked too. Surprisingly it can put up a little of a fight, but if you're against an strong enemy, it will get killed. It's a waste of money.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I wonder what is the point of buying a horse.



Faster movement for the people that don't like fast travel I suppose.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 15, 2012)

If your against a stronger enemy, can't you just get on the horse and run away.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2012)

Depends on how strong, my useless horses will often get killed if they stay near a strong enemy too long. I just buy horses for the RP effect, I don't really use later in the game files.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 15, 2012)

Shadowmere is such a badass, though.


----------



## urca (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Faster movement for the people that don't like fast travel I suppose.



Also,if you are having too much items and can't move,you can ride the horse and fast travel.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 15, 2012)

I've seen Shadowmere take down dragons, man, and that one horse you can get in Riften isn't a slouch either.

Also, I rarely travel on horseback but honestly why are people complaining about an optional feature? Horses are a nice touch. It's good that they're there for people who want them. Some of the same people who bitch about the exclusion of spears whine about the inclusion or horses. That's illogical.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 15, 2012)

Vino said:


> No, people hate her because she is a demanding bitch and thinks she can get anything her way. I'm the fucking dragonborn, you should listen to my orders not the other way around.



People assume the Blades only serve unquestioningly. That's completely untrue. In Oblivion they give orders and suggestions to Uriel and Martin during the main quest, often arguing with them and refuting their points and ideas. A good adviser isn't just an ass kisser. Their job is not only to keep the Dragonborn alive and serve Tamriel but to guide and instruct the Dragonborn as well, especially a new and inexperienced one.

The way I see it is that the Paarthurnax thing is a test of your resolve and ability to perform an emotionally challenging task - a sign of good leadership. Like Paarthurnax or not, he's not a needed character after the point that he helps you learn Dragonrend. His fate and his usefulness on Nirn has ended. The prophecy states there won't ever be another Dragonborn. You're the last. Nobody will stop Alduin when he returns at the end of time. 

Also, Paarthurnax is a Dragon. They've all got to die. It's a matter of principle. Such things have no further place in this world. It's kind of like the dismantling of nuclear weapons or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder what is the point of buying a horse. When you encounter an enemy, the horse is attacked too. Surprisingly it can put up a little of a fight, but if you're against an strong enemy, it will get killed. It's a waste of money.



I buy them just to have them. 

But once you get Shadowmere, you'll never use another horse ever again. 

But, like EG said, they're just a faster way to travel for those that don't like fast traveling. I don't like fast traveling too much, you miss out on so much if all you do is fast travel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2012)

never bought a horse

stole one early one, killed the guards that followed me, horse died soon though

I generally run with steed stone + fast-travel


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder what is the point of buying a horse. When you encounter an enemy, the horse is attacked too. Surprisingly it can put up a little of a fight, but if you're against an strong enemy, it will get killed. It's a waste of money.


in a loot game like the elder scroll  1000 gold is no that much.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> in a loot game like the elder scroll  1000 gold is no that much.



Yes, eventually you will start to make more money than you could possibly spend.  By the time Morrowind ended I must have had a few hundred thousand gold and nothing worth buying. :/


----------



## Frostman (Apr 15, 2012)

I always spend my money on potions and magic scrolls. I also don't pick up a lot of loot because it was hard to sell it all with the limited money all the merchants had.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> People assume the Blades only serve unquestioningly. That's completely untrue. In Oblivion they give orders and suggestions to Uriel and Martin during the main quest, often arguing with them and refuting their points and ideas. A good adviser isn't just an ass kisser. Their job is not only to keep the Dragonborn alive and serve Tamriel but to guide and instruct the Dragonborn as well, especially a new and inexperienced one.
> 
> The way I see it is that the Paarthurnax thing is a test of your resolve and ability to perform an emotionally challenging task - a sign of good leadership. Like Paarthurnax or not, he's not a needed character after the point that he helps you learn Dragonrend. His fate and his usefulness on Nirn has ended. The prophecy states there won't ever be another Dragonborn. You're the last. Nobody will stop Alduin when he returns at the end of time.
> 
> *Also, Paarthurnax is a Dragon. They've all got to die. It's a matter of principle. Such things have no further place in this world. It's kind of like the dismantling of nuclear weapons or something.*


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't consider the "character x doesn't deserve to live because he is no longer useful" argument to be very reasonable.

But the thought that the age of dragons has come to an end makes some sense.

Then my question is, if you decide to kill Paarthurnax, does he take it as unexpected betrayal or say that his time has finally come?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Then my question is, if you decide to kill Paarthurnax, does he take it as unexpected betrayal or say that his time has finally come?



I don't know about unexpected but it probably felt like a bit of a betrayal to him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know about unexpected but it probably felt like a bit of a betrayal to him.



Indeed.

On another note, where is it said that their complete demise is necessary?

They are individuals different from each other and some of them are peaceful as Odahviing.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

well this is my take on things, I never really trusted one side or the other, but I saw both as assessments that could be use in the future, like against the thalmor, I mean the grey bears and by proxy paarthunax have shown that they have no problem teaching the way of the voice to whoever bother wondering in there, like ulfric for example, and you can't never have too much trained soldiers in your side.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> On another note, where is it said that their complete demise is necessary?



I don't believe that it has ever been said that it is necessary, the Blades just hate the threat.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 15, 2012)

I decided to check that myself, and looked for a video from the quest where you're supposed to kill Paarthurnax.

My respect for the character doubled. He tells Dohvakiin that he fought his own nature in order to change himself.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

*SKYRIM DLC TO BE ANNOUNCED TOMORROW?*



> Could tomorrow see the announcement of the first batch of DLC for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim? With Kinect compatibility coming to Skyrim at the end of the month, it seems high time that Bethesda reveal some proper DLC for the high fantasy epic, as it's been far too long since we slaughtered our last dragon.
> 
> At the moment, the only clues are an image of a dishevelled man shrouded in darkness and the word "Tomorrow" on Bethesda's yfrog account. It seems like the screenshot could be pointing to the first of Skyrim's add-ons, although there's an outside chance it could be something else.
> 
> All will be revealed "tomorrow", whatever it turns out to be. Here's the mysterious image for you to have a look at. It's Skyrim DLC, right?





Nothing to prove it's Skyrim but hey. SPECULATION. Most people seem to think it's related to Dishonored or maybe even something to do with Doom (fatchance).


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It'll be a brand new quest line.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully. In b4 it kills all my mods and crash every 2 seconds..


----------



## Rios (Apr 16, 2012)

better wait for the imminent patch afterwards


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2012)

Can one handed weapons possibly be as good as two handed weapons?

They do so little damage in comparison. Yeah, you can swing it more quickly, but it will take longer to kill the enemy than if you were using a warhammer or a greatsword. =\


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Can one handed weapons possibly be as good as two handed weapons?



Well, one-handed weapons should be used alongside with magic in my opinion. :33


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2012)

I really wish there was voice compatibility with the PC version. Fus Ro Da would be so satisfying 

Xbox users may actually have something over the PC version.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Xbox users may actually have something over the PC version.



Well, they need something to brag about.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't understand why they can't put it on PC. It's the same technology


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I don't understand why they can't put it on PC. It's the same technology



Perhaps Microsoft is paying them to keep it off of the PC?


----------



## Awesome (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll give it a month before it's on the PC with all these modders.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I'll give it a month before it's on the PC with all these modders.



I really wonder if such a thing would be possible to hack into the game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought it already was a mod for the game? I could've swore I heard some mention of it a month after it came out.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> I thought it already was a mod for the game? I could've swore I heard some mention of it a month after it came out.



Ah, you're right.  There was a mod that enabled that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 16, 2012)

I did that werewolf quest from the companions, and accepted to become one too.

I kinda regretted it when I remembered what Kodlak said about being unable to be in Sovngarde with the other dead heroes, but I'm sure there's an exception for the great dohvakiin.

And it's a cool power. Sadly, the transformation is quite slow and lets you vulnerable. You either do it before entering the place where the enemy is, or hide.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It's great for getting from one location to another.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn you, Bethesda.

It was just a trailer for Dishonored.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2012)

mfw they will never implement seasonal foliage.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Vino said:


> mfw they will never implement seasonal foliage.



One can always hope for that in ES6.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Hoping for something in a Bethesda game

You'll learn one day...


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

They did make the combat more exciting, that's one thing they listened to.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

It's funny how you don't really achieve anything at the end of the main quest. Once again, Alduin wasn't truly killed and will emerge again in the future. 

Like Paarthurnax said, "If they had defeated Alduin, you wouldn't be here trying to find the way to... defeat him."


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh so Alduin is eternal? I thought the big ass explosion was his demise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

The fact that you don't absorb his soul when you beat him means he isn't really dead.

And there's that prophecy, according to Esbern.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Nah, he didn't die otherwise you would have absorbed his soul I believe, it was just recalled by Akatosh or so says a popular theory.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

If that's the case, Akatosh is a major troll. Gives the dragon blood so that someone can defeat Alduin; Doesn't let Alduin die.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, Alduin had strayed from the path Akatosh had originally intended; to end the world when it was time. Like Paarthurnax said, Alduin will probably be allowed to return at the end of time to fulfill his role as World Eater. Until then, Akatosh is probably scolding his eldest son.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe Alduin will return in a DLC.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Alduin had strayed from the path Akatosh had originally intended; to end the world when it was time. Like Paarthurnax said, Alduin will probably be allowed to return at the end of time to fulfill his role as World Eater. Until then, Akatosh is probably scolding his eldest son.



After Alduin fulfills it he'll get grounded again, because he doesn't just want to swallow the world. He wants to rule.

I guess that's when he finally may die once and for all.

If the Elder Scrolls timeline keeps progressing, it would be interesting to see what the new age will be like after the world is reborn.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

> If the Elder Scrolls timeline keeps progressing, it would be interesting to see what the new age will be like after the world is reborn.



Fifth age should be amazing, supposedly it is meant to be futuristic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 18, 2012)

My my...yet again I'm bored of this game.

The problem I have with this game is that you can't make you're own fun(console). The game has to give you the fun. You have to travel like a monkey to finally find some action and its a coin toss whether or not this newfound adventure is even going to be fun.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

Man, Njada is such a bitch. I became the Harbinger today and so I thought I could rub it in her face and she'd have to respect me this time. 

But then she said sarcastically, "What guidance could you offer me?".

For starters, I'm a member of the Circle, which she isn't. So just for that, she already is below my character. Now I'm the Harbinger. And the dohvakiin to top it off.

The makers of the game may have thought it would be fun to have a character with her personality, but she should have changed her attitude once the character became the Companions leader.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2012)

It doesn't mean shit even if you're president of the goddamn universe. Only the guards will comment on your achievements but then go "so you're fetching the mead?".


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 19, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> My my...yet again I'm bored of this game.
> 
> The problem I have with this game is that you can't make you're own fun(console). The game has to give you the fun. *You have to travel like a monkey to finally find some action and its a coin toss whether or not this newfound adventure is even going to be fun.*


and that's how a adventure game should be.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Man, Njada is such a bitch. I became the Harbinger today and so I thought I could rub it in her face and she'd have to respect me this time.
> 
> But then she said sarcastically, "What guidance could you offer me?".
> 
> ...



dude njada and iona are the TES versions of Rin's Tsundere, her voice acting its the same one of Maven

if you marry with one of her 2 you will see what im talking about


----------



## Bonney (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah the characters recognition of your achievements is pretty bad in this game. Even as Harbinger, having completed civil war, killing Alduin etc and having done dozens of quests, you still have idiots saying things like "I don't expect you to be able to succeed" when the task offered is killing a cave of bandits or vampires


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 19, 2012)

If I join more than one faction, does it mean I will cease to be a member of the other group?





duoranger said:


> dude njada and iona are the TES versions of Rin's Tsundere, her voice acting its the same one of Maven
> 
> if you marry with one of her 2 you will see what im talking about



Nevermind though. Lately, she has been saying the "Friends like you are hard to find, and very valuable to me" line more often, for some reason.

I think that appreciation excuses her usual bitchiness.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Man, Njada is such a bitch. I became the Harbinger today and so I thought I could rub it in her face and she'd have to respect me this time.
> 
> But then she said sarcastically, "What guidance could you offer me?".



She just wants you to rub it in her face...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

Shame that when you're in beast form, your defense is proportional to your light armor skill.

My heavy armor is high, but the light armor is at it's lowest. I'm rather vulnerable when using the werewolf power. If I'm against just one opponent, I can wreck his shit. Or maybe even three enemies tops.

But if there's a group attacking me, I'm fucked.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm trying to join the Imperials so I can kill Ulfric in the near future.

I killed everyone in Fort Hraggstad for the quest, and yet it didn't appear as "cleared". I freakin' doublechecked the whole place, there wasn't a single enemy left.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

Ulfric is a pansy anyway. : P


----------



## DedValve (Apr 21, 2012)

just got skyrim. Amazingly awesome.

I am a bentos I believe and I'm just currently trying to whore out destruction magic to get it up (just got it at 30). I also find it sad that I can take down a dragon (with no ease and a lot of caution but I can still take it down pretty much unscathed) yet a single fucking saber cat kills me from no fucking where. 

For some reason my games default setting is on the hardest difficulty...bring it bitch.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't understand why they made ulfric such an unlikeable prick.

Personally if I really could, I'd murder him and his lackey's and takeover his revolution.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Ulfric is a pansy anyway. : P



Yeah, but the civil war is one of the game's main events aside from Alduin's return. Participating in it is a must.

The stormcloaks are the dumb followers of an evil douche, so I'm not gonna join them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

The Stormcloaks are all pansies as well. Everybody is a pansy!

This is coming from a guy who went into the game at Master difficulty, by the way. I think the only challenge I've ever had was the two guys in The Ratway when I was level 2 and trying to join the Thieve's Guild. All it took was an arrow to misdirect them to a wall, an invisibility potion and a lot of sneaking. The rest of the bandit guys in there were all stupid enough to fall for the log and bear traps, so they weren't too hard either.

_edit:

_No wait, Mercer was annoying as well. His Shadowcloak of Nocturnal got me into a lot of trouble since I didn't have Aura Whisper or Detect Life. I had to Fus Roh Dah him off that huge statue to kill him.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't join any side, solve the issue with peace treaty.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

I considered that, but the stormcloaks don't deserve to have any rights taken into consideration. They are completely misguided. Their group needs to disappear and Ulfric to die.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

The peace treaty conference wherein Ulfric acts like a pompous fool who disputes everything you say, and even if you choose to 'side' with him he storms out of the room? 

I Fus Roh Dah'd him off the mountain.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got a couple of questions from a noob at elder scrolls.

Its my first playthrough on Master (and while very challenging it's not frustrating or cheap which I find great) and I'm a bentos or whatever so I'm focusing exclusively on magic.

Basically I die in 2 hits, so I usually tend to stay as far back as possible but still there are times where I just have to be in an enemies face. Is it worth it to train in one handed weapons or should I just drop it? And should I put anything in health or just keep increasing magic every level up?

Also I'm currently wearing heavy armor since it offers so much damage protection. I usually switch to mage robes (such as 75% faster magika regen) when I know the enemy can't get to me but I wear iron stuff most of the time. Are there any benefits to light armor such as leather, should I start putting perks in light or heavy armor or anything like that? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

He didn't in my playthrough..maybe because I gave him Markath.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I've got a couple of questions from a noob at elder scrolls.
> 
> Its my first playthrough on Master (and while very challenging it's not frustrating or cheap which I find great) and I'm a bentos or whatever so I'm focusing exclusively on magic.



I think you mean Breton. : P



> Basically I die in 2 hits, so I usually tend to stay as far back as possible but still there are times where I just have to be in an enemies face. Is it worth it to train in one handed weapons or should I just drop it?



I'd train in One Handed maybe a little, I suppose. But I've never played a Breton so I could be wrong.

If you're that much of a Squishy Wizard, though, I suggest dabbling in Alteration for some of their armour rating enhancing spells and Wards.



> And should I put anything in health or just keep increasing magic every level up?



For my assassin character, I had a little ratio going on. For every 10 points in stamina, I'd put 1 in health and 2 in mana. I never really got in direct combat, so health was worthless for me, but stamina running out when I was using Eagle Eye or running really irritated me so I put a lot into that. The 2 in mana was mostly for Illusion spells, which I began to dabble in when I couldn't be bothered killing people myself or wanted people to stop attacking.



> Also I'm currently wearing heavy armor since it offers so much damage protection. I usually switch to mage robes (such as 75% faster magika regen) when I know the enemy can't get to me but I wear iron stuff most of the time. Are there any benefits to light armor such as leather, should I start putting perks in light or heavy armor or anything like that?



Light armour is...well, lighter and let's you run more and drains stamina at a slower rate. If I recall correctly, once you get to a certain level in Light Armour, the armour rating can surpass (or become the same as) those who peak at Heavy Armour. Something like that.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 21, 2012)

> The peace treaty conference wherein Ulfric acts like a pompous fool who  disputes everything you say, and even if you choose to 'side' with him  he storms out of the room?
> 
> I Fus Roh Dah'd him off the mountain.


You can do that?

To bad he's essential.  It'd be a fitting death.

I kind of hope they change the ending a bit.  If I were Akatosh I'd punish Alduin ((and "reward" you)) by making the Dovakiin the new world eater.  It seems that following simple instructions are to hard for the current one.  What better way to utterly crush Alduins pride than to have him killed by a mortal and stripped of his birthright?

At least it would make it seem like you did accomplish something more.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 21, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> You can do that?
> 
> To bad he's essential.  It'd be a fitting death.
> 
> ...



Remember that in Oblivion, if you played it, the ending was kind of mediocre for the Champion of Cyrodill too - until the expansions came out. Then you become the Divine Crusader and frigging Sheogorath. There's still plenty of chances for the universe to reward the Dragonborn in the dlc that's to come.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> You can do that?
> 
> To bad he's essential.  It'd be a fitting death.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I had to go Become Ethereal mode and jump all the way down to find him again. I got a huge bounty, though.

Also, I think The Blades are the most annoying. Ulfric is pompous and arrogant, but Delphine and Esbern are worse. You save the world from the invincible world eating Dragon and save one of them from the Thalmor and they _still_ treat you like some kind of errand boy afterwards.



> Remember that in Oblivion, if you played it, the ending was kind of  mediocre for the Champion of Cyrodill too - until the expansions came  out. Then you become the Divine Crusader and frigging Sheogorath.  There's still plenty of chances for the universe to reward the  Dragonborn in the dlc that's to come.



Except the Champion of Cyrodill became all but forgotten, and credit for his deeds went to Martin instead.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm currently dealing with two bugs:

- I killed everyone in Fort Hraggstad (Joining the Legion quest), and yet it didn't appear as "cleared". And I doublechecked the whole place, there wasn't a single enemy left. 

- All the companions tell me I already have someone with me when I try the Follow me command. But I don't.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe you made one of your followers do a 'Wait Here' somewhere? I've done that before.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 21, 2012)

No love for the stormcloaks?  I joined up with them, albeit my primary reason for doing so was that I wanted to meet up with that guy from the cart and the escape sequence in the intro, he was my bro :33

I guess the other reason is that a completionist playthrough paints you as something of an anarchist; the various crimes you commit in the tg and the db don't seem like the actions of a stickler for authority, especially the close of the db quest line .  Now obviously there're all kinds of ways of making it gel in your head, but for me the tendency was enough


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

Ralof is the only Stormcloak I like. Not saying much, though, since I've killed every Stormcloak in sight.

I also joined the Legion for irony, since I killed the Emperor before that. I felt like a jerk when doing so, though; he seemed so nice!


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 21, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Except the Champion of Cyrodill became all but forgotten, and credit for his deeds went to Martin instead.



I'll quote Zurin Arctus, the Battlemage of Talos:

If you plan your dispositions well, your victories will seem easy and you will win no acclaim. If you plan your dispositions poorly, your victories will seem difficult, and your fame will be widespread.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Also, I think The Blades are the most annoying. Ulfric is pompous and arrogant, but Delphine and Esbern are worse. You save the world from the invincible world eating Dragon and save one of them from the Thalmor and they _still_ treat you like some kind of errand boy afterwards.



But doesn't the "What do you need, Dragonborn?" line show some reverence? 



Atlantic Storm said:


> Maybe you made one of your followers do a 'Wait Here' somewhere? I've done that before.



I've never used that option.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

It does, kind of. But that's the least they can do. Think about all the stuff you've done for them. You've: rescued their associate from the Thalmor, found their old base, revived their group, slayed a dragon and risked capture/torture by spying on the Thalmor on them. And yet, if you don't kill a single dragon they cut off all contact with you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, you mean that if you don't kill Paarthurnax they turn their backs on you?

And... I still need help with those damned bugs.

If I can't solve the "You already have someone with you" thing, I can't take Vilkas/Farkas to Ysgramor and cleanse them from the beast blood like Kodlak wanted.

And without being able to complete the Joining the Legion task, I can't participate in the war the way I intended.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2012)

You should probably check the Internet for the second bug. And cleaning their beast blood is optional.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

I know. I was going to do that one out of respect for Kodlak.

Can I just walk into Windhelm and kill Ulfric, or would I be too overwhelmed by the number of stormcloaks?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 21, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> No love for the stormcloaks?  I joined up with them, albeit my primary reason for doing so was that I wanted to meet up with that guy from the cart and the escape sequence in the intro, he was my bro :33
> 
> I guess the other reason is that a completionist playthrough paints you as something of an anarchist; the various crimes you commit in the tg and the db don't seem like the actions of a stickler for authority, especially the close of the db quest line .  Now obviously there're all kinds of ways of making it gel in your head, but for me the tendency was enough



Hadvar is my bro.


----------



## Magnamancy (Apr 22, 2012)

Iirc, the stormcloak watched me fall out of the tower when 
the Dragon burst through and didn't give a single fuck, 
whereas Hadvar at least asked if I was alive. 



Atlantic Storm said:


> ...
> 
> _edit:
> 
> _No wait, Mercer was annoying as well. His Shadowcloak of Nocturnal got me into a lot of trouble since I didn't have Aura Whisper or Detect Life. I had to Fus Roh Dah him off that huge statue to kill him.



Thing about Skyrim's cloak is that it does the shimmer 
effect the Halo game's or a Predator's standard cloaks do, 
and has a bonus little purple light in the middle of the 
silhouette. Often at sharp contrast to the environment.

I just beat Mercer's head in when he tried to flank me with it. =d


Spriggans though, their little light is green, just like the 
grove they're in, and they come from fucking nowhere, 
whereas Mercer doesn't even get behind cover before 
cloaking.


And then I realized that I'm dead set more terrified of 
random groves than I was of the head of the Thieve's 
Guild. Or most of Skyrim for that matter.



Luiz, a console fix is:

_"If you want to get rid of your follower ANIMAL, then write into the console: "set playeranimalcount to 0". If you want to get rid of a normal FOLLOWER, then write this into the console: "set playerfollowercount to 0"_

Since you must be past the quest where Farkas 
replaces your follower and can't be dismissed until the 
quest's conclusion this is all I could find, but since it's 
consoling it up just keep an old save in case it breaks 
a forgotten quest or something.


Edit: Ulfric's not super well guarded. You can pretty much 
just walk into his throneroom, sans during the final stage 
in the Imperial's Civil War questline, and declare your fight 
by stabbing him in the face.
He is however immortal when not in that final stage of the 
Imperial's Civil War questline, and his bodyguard hits hard.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

His bodyguard is the only Stormcloak in the entire game that takes more than two hits to kill. Maybe because he actually wears armour?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> No love for the stormcloaks?



Down with Ulfric, The killer of kings, on the day of your death we'll drink and we'll sing.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to dive back into this. Would one advise finishing the Civil War storyline first, or main story line?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Finish the main story line first, then do the civil war.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, do main story-line first and then Civil War.

Having Call Dragon or Storm Call when you're invading forts is so fun.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Should I completely avoid taking a side before doing main story then?

I'll probably only play this until the DD demo comes out. If even that long.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

DD demo?

And yeah, you probably should. But I took Ulfric's side in the peace treaty for the ironies (I was going to kill him later, so it didn't matter). Also, using Fus Roh Dah on The Blades, Ulfric and the Thalmor when they're walking off the mountain is one of the most satisfying things you can do in the game.


----------



## Krory (Apr 22, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma demo.

2012 GOTYAY.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Dragon's Dogma demo.
> 
> 2012 GOTYAY.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> Dragon's Dogma demo.
> 
> 2012 GOTYAY.



Counter-Strike: Global Offensive > Dragon's Dogma  

/biased


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Anybody else have that glitch where when you try to wear the Shrouded Cowl the mask doesn't appear?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2012)

- Finally met Ulfric. The man sure has a way with words, and most things he said about the Empire may be true, but he probably is just pretending to care. And a guy who only cares about the nords would be a terrible High King.

- Did Alduin's Bane quest. What level should I be in the final battle against him?

- Those two bugs are gone somehow. :33


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> - Finally met Ulfric. The man sure has a way with words, and most things he said about the Empire may be true, but he probably is just pretending to care. And a guy who only cares about the nords would be a terrible High King.
> 
> - Did Alduin's Bane quest. What level should I be in the final battle against him?
> 
> - Those two bugs are gone somehow. :33



During my first playthrough, Alduin was just as easy as your first dragon, he's nothing compared to ancient dragons. Perhaps because I already got my Daedric armour when I fought him 

However, depends on which difficulty you're playing on.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm playing on Adept, which should equal "Normal difficulty" I think. 

What about you?


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 22, 2012)

I forgot, but I guess the same difficulty. 
He's really easy, once you become powerful enough, you can steadily shave his health and finish him. 
Let's say once you obtain either ebony or daedric weapons and armour, you shouldn't have any problem defeating him.
You shouldn't worry anyways, this game has power scaling


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2012)

I guess so. But man, did I shit my pants when the fight started in this first skirmish with him.

"Oh sh-- that's motherfucking Alduin in front of me, what am I gonna do?"

Ebony and daedric, you say?   That must be why I didn't have any problems taking his health down with my ebony battle axe, while people on Youtube were saying they couldn't do any damage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 22, 2012)

Alduin is a pansy as well. Ancient dragons are much stronger than him, since they still pose a threat to my character. Alduin...doesn't. Never did. A few Dragonrends, arrows and sword slashes with my legendary Daedric stuff and he just 'died'.


----------



## Little Neko (Apr 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I guess so. But man, did I shit my pants when the fight started in this first skirmish with him.
> 
> "Oh sh-- that's motherfucking Alduin in front of me, what am I gonna do?"
> 
> Ebony and daedric, you say?   That must be why I didn't have any problems taking his health down with my ebony battle axe, while people on Youtube were saying they couldn't do any damage.


Don't forget, you are still playing on adept 


Atlantic Storm said:


> Alduin is a pansy as well. Ancient dragons are much stronger than him, since they still pose a threat to my character. Alduin...doesn't. Never did. A few Dragonrends, arrows and sword slashes with my legendary Daedric stuff and he just 'died'.


same here


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Don't forget, you are still playing on adept



Didn't you just say you played on adept?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 23, 2012)

So I'm the only one who has a problem with him on the monaven?

Mind you I was a pure mage...even at level 40 something my spells did little to him.

My dremora lord on the otherhand ate through his health like it wasn't there at all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 23, 2012)

The only problem I had with alduin was that my arrows weren't doing massive damage. Respectable damage, but it made the fight last a lot longer.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> So I'm the only one who has a problem with him on the monaven?
> 
> Mind you I was a pure mage...even at level 40 something my spells did little to him.
> 
> My dremora lord on the otherhand ate through his health like it wasn't there at all.



Dremora Lords don't give no fuck.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

Dremora Lords have excellent in-game banter. Almost as good as Mercer Frey's.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anybody else have that glitch where when you try to wear the Shrouded Cowl the mask doesn't appear?



The same thing has happened to me, it's actually really annoying. I'm so nitpicky.  I want my fucking mask.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> The only problem I had with alduin was that my arrows weren't doing massive damage. Respectable damage, but it made the fight last a lot longer.



You shouldn't rely too much on a specific ability. =\


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The same thing has happened to me, it's actually really annoying. I'm so nitpicky.  I want my fucking mask.



I know, right? 

It works on the female version of every race, though!



Luiz said:


> You shouldn't rely too much on a specific ability. =\



In all fairness, I mainly used arrows. I only used the swords for health sapping because I had no health potions (all my stuff is stored away at Breezehome).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Dremora Lords have excellent in-game banter. Almost as good as Mercer Frey's.



I really hate their yapping. A CHALLENGER IS NEAR!! I HONOR MY LORD BY DESTROYING YOU!

it's even annoying in Dremora groups.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

_I SMELL WEAKNESS!_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You shouldn't rely too much on a specific ability. =\



Considering that my Imperial primarily only utilizes Archery, that isn't an option.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

No one has to specialize in more than one thing if they don't want to. Some people want to play as master archers, or dual wielding one-handed warriors, or grand sorcerers, it doesn't matter, it's all about how people want to play.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a separate character for each combat method, I think.

A serial killer/mass murderer who used a war-axe to kill people [Wanglai Ying / level 40]
An assassin who used bows and daggers to kill people [Edo Phoenix / level 68]
An assassin who uses bows, daggers and illusions to kill people [Phoenix Edo / level 43]
A warrior who uses swords [He-Man / level 38]

And some other guy. I think it was a mage.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No one has to specialize in more than one thing if they don't want to. Some people want to play as master archers, or dual wielding one-handed warriors, or grand sorcerers, it doesn't matter, it's all about how people want to play.



I am mainly a two handed weapon wielder. But I do use magic and archery too.



Atlantic Storm said:


> I had a separate character for each combat method, I think.
> 
> A serial killer/mass murderer who used a war-axe to kill people [Wanglai Ying / level 40]
> An assassin who used bows and daggers to kill people [Edo Phoenix / level 68]
> ...



With that many characters, I don't suppose you are just talking about Skyrim. Which Elder Scrolls games are they from?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2012)

No, they're all Skyrim. I'm just a grinder. 

I've only really focused on the roleplaying aspect on Phoenix Edo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

But even if you focus on what's strictly necessary and nothing else, I find it impossible for a Skyrim gameplay not to take a ton of hours. A minimum of 80 hours is my guess.

I'm at 75h, and still level 30. I will be also doing the quests from all factions, but that's only because of the words of power that are quest locked.

 I want to get all shouts before I fight Alduin. Just because I think that's how it should be.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 23, 2012)

A rogue is so godamn boring. Way too overpowered. I prefer my mage to be honest.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But even if you focus on what's strictly necessary and nothing else, I find it impossible for a Skyrim gameplay not to take a ton of hours. A minimum of 80 hours is my guess.
> 
> I'm at 75h, and still level 30. I will be also doing the quests from all factions, but that's only because of the words of power that are quest locked.
> 
> I want to get all shouts before I fight Alduin. Just because I think that's how it should be.



By the time that happens, you should be able to shit on Alduin, roll him up, and light him like a blunt.

I killed Alduin with Sparks...*with SPARKS*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, the "recommended" level for beating Alduin is level 24, so anything past that is usually overkill.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

I killed Alduin at level 17.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't the level cap 80 though?

Just killed me 2 frost trolls at lvl 6. I'm feeling particularly badass atm 

Granted I had to use Lydia as bait and she died about 3-4 times but whatevs, my flame atriarch did all the work. goddamn those things are amazing.

Just got to the college of winterhold so I could boost up my enchantment as high as possible and out of all the fucking tricks they ask me to perform it's mage light, THE ONE book I didn't buy =/


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> Isn't the level cap 80 though?



Yes, the cap should be somewhere around Level 80, I believe that Bethesda said that they had content for characters up to level 50 somethings but Alduin isn't one of them.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

I was reading this description of how to get the daedric armor, and...



> In addition to the equivalent Ebony item and a Daedra Heart, you need to supply a Centurion Dynamo Core, and a Black Soul Gem ? as well as having upgraded the forge with a Sigil Stone, *which can only be done once your Conjuration skill reaches 90.*



Please tell me that's not true.



Death-kun said:


> Yeah, the "recommended" level for beating Alduin is level 24, so anything past that is usually overkill.





Eternal Goob said:


> I killed Alduin at level 17.



I am speechless.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 23, 2012)

That's only if you want to forge Daedric Armor at the Atronach Forge. Otherwise you can just get your Smithing skill to 90 and use a perk to be able to forge Daedric Armor at any forge you want.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> I am speechless.



Took a few tries I think and I was rather lucky, I found Alduin in his first battle to be much more difficult for me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought that skirmish was just a preview and I was yet to see his full strength.

This reminds me of something. I walked into Wildhelm and tried to kill Ulfric. It isn't possible at this point of the story in my gameplay, but I wanted to see how tough he is.

My Yol Toor Shuul alone took away most of his health. Is he any different in the actual fight?


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> I thought that skirmish was just a preview and I was yet to see his full strength.



It was probably because I went into the fight when I was weaker though I certainly didn't see anything that really put 2nd battle Alduin over 1st battle Alduin. :/


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I was reading this description of how to get the daedric armor, and...


I had 100 in conjuration with my old character.

I found the master level test funny.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 24, 2012)

so is werewolf any good ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 24, 2012)

Anarch said:


> so is werewolf any good ?



Yep, you deal great damage. I killed a dragon priest that way.

The only weakness is, a werewolf's defense is related to the light armor skill. So if yours is too low , you will be a little vulnerable in beast form.

In that case the trick is to be the first one to strike. But against many enemies at the same time, you'll die.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Anarch said:


> so is werewolf any good ?



It's good for crossing large distances of land quickly. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2012)

Until you see someone, then they completely go ballistic at you and chase you down to the next city, where you then proceed to gain a 1000 bounty. : P

Otherwise, it's good and at lower levels it basically turns you into a Lightning Bruiser who can hit fast and hard, as well as take a fair amount of damage. At higher levels, you turn into a Glass Cannon though, since the health bonus you receive doesn't make a huge difference anymore.

I do like it, but I rarely use it unless I want people to attack me or just for the laughs. Otherwise I can basically kill people in one quick hit.

Anyhow, on the topic of Faction bosses, I think I killed Alduin at level 20-ish and Ulfric at level 68. The former was quite easy, and the latter...I think I basically killed him in two hits with my Daedric weapons.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

I like ripping apart roaming travelers as a werewolf, just wandering the roads at night.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like ripping apart roaming travelers as a werewolf, just wandering the roads at night.



And feeding on them. 

I like to do the occasional roar as well. Badass.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 24, 2012)

i like to get a lot of loot.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I was reading this description of how to get the daedric armor, and...
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me that's not true.




It is and it isn't. There are two ways to get Daedric armor in this game besides finding it in random loot. The other is Smithing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 24, 2012)

Speaking of werewolves, I loved the Ill Met by Moonlight quest.

Firstly, because this scene looked just amazing.





And when I decided to team up with him and Sinding said "We hunt together!", I turned into a werewolf too and then we mauled the hunters as a beast duo.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck now i want this game. Preying on ppl would be


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Luiz, I'm tempted to play the game again just to see that quest.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 24, 2012)

after i died mid-transformation and again while in werewolf form, I stopped using it altogether. 

Just too weak for my tastes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 25, 2012)

i think there a mod that make the transformation faster.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

I love werewolf form. I just keep roaring and roaring to get those fuckers scared so they don't fight back, but it is annoying when they keep running away and I waste my stamina doing powerattacks that keep missing.

I got 2 witches head in my inventory taking up space and I can't remove them since their quest items. If I finish all the Companions quest will I be able to make a cure or remove these witches head?


----------



## Anarch (Apr 25, 2012)

So the werewolf form takes damage based on light armour ? That kinda sucks since I'm rolling a heavy armour warrior , which is what fits the werewolf role imo.

Also I don't want to feast on the dead to replenish myself so may be my werewolf will turn out to be quite weak. One would think that they'd be great tanks.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

I say just keep roaring. You can't die if everything is to afraid to hit you.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 25, 2012)

but the roar won't affect all levels of enemies will it ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I love werewolf form. I just keep roaring and roaring to get those fuckers scared so they don't fight back, but it is annoying when they keep running away and I waste my stamina doing powerattacks that keep missing.
> 
> I got 2 witches head in my inventory taking up space and I can't remove them since their quest items. If I finish all the Companions quest will I be able to make a cure or remove these witches head?



Yeah, you can cure yourself and/or everyone in the circle besides Aela.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So the werewolf form takes damage based on light armour ? That kinda sucks since I'm rolling a heavy armour warrior , which is what fits the werewolf role imo.
> 
> Also I don't want to feast on the dead to replenish myself so may be my werewolf will turn out to be quite weak. One would think that they'd be great tanks.



That does suck. In a 1x1, you win. Against many enemies, you still may win if they come at you one or two at a time. If there's a group attacking you together, you're doomed.

 That's why after I've bought all the goodies I want, I'll be spending my money on training light armor with a NPC from Riften. 



Mist Puppet said:


> after i died mid-transformation and again while in werewolf form, I stopped using it altogether.
> 
> Just too weak for my tastes.



That's why I never transform during battle. I do it before entering the place where the enemies are.

As for the armor rating, I've heard it's proportional to your light armor skill.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2012)

I made it to one of the Dwemer ruins, and now I can't wait for the Kagrenac's Tools mod to be completed.  It currently has Sunder and Keening, but no Wraithguard.

I want to play as a Dwemer sooooo bad.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's why after I've bought all the goodies I want, I'll be spending my money on training light armor with a NPC from Riften.



The chick who sells light armour right ? she is supposed to be one of the marriage options so if i marry her do i get my gold back after training ?

Or are there any other light armour trainers/followers so i don't have to waste  any gold ?


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Ingun Blackbriar still needs to be a marriage option.

Now that I finished my achievements on ME3, I suppose it is time to finish this.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ingun Blackbriar still needs to be a marriage option.



Perhaps. :byakuya


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

You like House, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

You don't like House, your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Why bother with House when I can just watch Sherlock? Same thing except Sherlock is better.

House stopped being good during the second season.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

True, Sherlock is indeed better.  The next season needs to be released already.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 25, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The chick who sells light armour right ? she is supposed to be one of the marriage options so if i marry her do i get my gold back after training ?
> 
> Or are there any other light armour trainers/followers so i don't have to waste  any gold ?



Yep, that's her.  Not as far as I know. You'll have the usual share you get from whoever you marry and that's about it.

Speaking of marriage, which character would you guys rather choose?


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2012)

Blame Star Trek and The Hobbit.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You don't like House, your opinion is invalid.


As someone who works in a hospital...

House = trash


----------



## Anarch (Apr 25, 2012)

I stopped watching House a couple of years back but the first 2,3 seasons were brilliant


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

I did the The Fallen quest yesterday. It was hilarious when after Odahviing was captured, some mage approached him asking for scale/blood samples and got Yol Toor Shuul'd.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2012)

ONMUND. IS. TERRIBLE. 

Fucking terrible. I can't believe I ever got rid of Lydia for Onmund. That pussy does nothing, NOTHING. He doesn't use magic, he doesn't use the dagger I gave him, I take away his dagger and he still acts as if he wields the dagger and still does nothing. NOTHING. Fuck you Onmund, Lydia may be dumb as a cow and get in the way of my runes but at least she fucking fights and acts like a proper decoy. 

Killed him and finally removed that hood. Was shocked to see he's pretty good looking with hair. Either way fuck him, now I'm in this weird dungeon by myself, it is LOOOONG and I'm just gonna keep pushing forward because I'm stubborn as shit. Maybe I'll go back to a save 2 minutes before killing Onmund that way he can occasionally be a decoy....occasionally. After that I'm dropping him or gonna take him up High Hrothgar and fus do rah that bitch of the mountain then crawl back to Lydia or maybe higher a merc. I haven't decided.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait you can get more than one that the Jarl guy gives  you? Damn....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> ONMUND.



HAHA.

But yeah, Onmund sucks. Take J'zargo, as he can level up all the way to 81 with you.

On my assassin character I carried and threw around Cicero's lifeless corpse as Death Thrall fodder.

But, Cicero is the best follower easily. He sneaks extremely well and is very good at fighting. Only problem is, the guy never shuts up and his 'Wait Here' function is a huge test of one's patience as once he starts telling his murder jokes he moves and goes all up in your face, which is slightly unnerving and also extremely annoying.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

I was so close to getting all ingredients for the Daedric armor, and now my PS3 started switching off by it's own constantly.

It already had been happening before, but today it won't stay on for more than one minute.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

So when are they going to release the spear patch?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> So when are they going to release the spear patch?



Never.


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2012)

Tomorrow, I heard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Never.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

Storm Call and Call Dragon are very useful Shouts. Sadly they can only be used outside, and all strong enemies are found inside dungeons.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2012)

They're very fun to use outside forts, though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

I realized that Storm Call is probably your best weapon against elder and ancient dragons.

Eh, I kind of regret the name I gave my character.

 I should have chosen a nordic name, or one composed by three dragon language words, which is how dragons are named in Skyrim.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't touched this game for 3 weeks! Record! lol


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I encountered a funny glitch last night using Storm Call during one of the Imperial fort raiding quests. My enemy was the Stormcloaks, but after using Storm Call, the imperials became my enemy too, and they kept infinitely spawning in droves no matter how many I killed, even after the quest was completed.  I summoned Odahving and Storm Call multiple times, and mowed dozens of them at a time with dual cast Ice Storm, but they wouldn't stop coming.  It was a good way to level up skills though, especially getting Destruction to 100. The imperials ended up staying hostile to me, though, until I killed Ulfric (named imperials like Hadvar, Rikke and Tullius weren't hostile to me), so it was kinda weird slicing down everyone and everything in my way, whether it was Stormcloaks or Imperials, both of which were infinitely spawning. 

I gotta say, it was one of the more fun times I've had in Skyrim.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 26, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Haven't touched this game for 3 weeks! Record! lol



Yeah, the witcher 2 is taking my time atm...I dunno if I could get back to Skyrim though...I'm pretty much burned out of it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

It seems that most of you guys have already finished the main quest and most things there are to do in the game.

However, I'm still fresh here. That's why I post so much, I still have a lot to say.




Death-kun said:


> I encountered a funny glitch last night using Storm Call during one of the Imperial fort raiding quests. My enemy was the Stormcloaks, but after using Storm Call, the imperials became my enemy too, and they kept infinitely spawning in droves no matter how many I killed, even after the quest was completed.  I summoned Odahving and Storm Call multiple times, and mowed dozens of them at a time with dual cast Ice Storm, but they wouldn't stop coming.  It was a good way to level up skills though, especially getting Destruction to 100. The imperials ended up staying hostile to me, though, until I killed Ulfric (named imperials like Hadvar, Rikke and Tullius weren't hostile to me), so it was kinda weird slicing down everyone and everything in my way, whether it was Stormcloaks or Imperials, both of which were infinitely spawning.
> 
> I gotta say, it was one of the more fun times I've had in Skyrim.



I don't understand how you can do the main quest first and then the civil war.

When you talk to Whiterun's jarl, he says he will only allow you to lure Odahviing to Dragonsreach if you end the war through a truce, because he is afraid the stormcloaks will attack when the city is weakened by the dragon's possible rampage.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not really a truce to end the war, it's a truce to cease hostilities until the dragon problem is dealt with. That's why he needs Ulfric's word that he won't try anything while they're putting their lives on the line to deal with the dragons.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

If I had only known that.

My reaction was, "A truce? Fuck that, I want to kill Ulfric. ".

With that said, I'm amazed at how easy it was. I beat him with one Yol Toor Shuul, that's it. And then had the pleasure to finish him off.

I wonder what it's like to fight for the stormcloaks and Ulfric actually becoming the High King.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> If I had only known that.
> 
> My reaction was, "A truce? Fuck that, I want to kill Ulfric. ".
> 
> ...



He never actually becomes High King while you play. It's said that it's almost certain the Moot will choose him, and he is the de facto ruler, but it never plays out. The only major differences are cosmetic. You get Stormcloak guards in every town, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's why I don't like siding with the stormcloaks...the variety in the guards get flushed away.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

According to , the DLC might have Snow Elves, crossbows, a new vampire-feeding animation and something they can't quite figured out labeled as "RF."


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 27, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Haven't touched this game for 3 weeks! Record! lol



welcome to the club!

i've forgot skyrim since i've started to play fallout


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy shit, Falmer that aren't deformed and wicked?  Count me in.

And crossbows, sweet jesus.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 27, 2012)

crossbows?

Looks like my Imperial assassin might have to come out of retirement


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder what things we'll be able to do with non-deformed Falmer if it is true that they'll be in, I thought they all got forced underground. Though there is that one Dwemer in Morrowind (I think) that stayed/got left behind after all the other Dwemer disappeared, so who knows.

Maybe some avoided the conflict and went into hiding.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone on PS3 having freezing issues? I don't mean the whole "freeze upon enter watering" thing, I've already fixed that. Just freezing in general (usually every hour or so).


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm completely burnt out on Skyrim.

Can't see myself playing it anymore, at least not for another year.


----------



## Okokami (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't touched Skyrim in a while now, it's collecting cyberdust.

I simply have too many characters and I don't know what one to play.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 27, 2012)

what's this about crossbows i hear  mod , dlc ?


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Anarch said:


> what's this about crossbows i hear  mod , dlc ?



Rumored to be DLC, as coding for it was found in the latest patch, along with stuff on Snow Elves and other goodies.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

But snow elves are Flamers.....?


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

ITT: Vino has never heard of time travel


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the stuff in case no one clicked the link:



> Animations\*DLC01\Chair_SnowElfPrinceDialogueA.HKX*
> Animations\*DLC01\Chair_SnowElfPrinceDialogueB.HKX*
> Animations\*DLC01\Chair_SnowElfPrinceDialogueC.HKX*
> Animations\*DLC01\Chair_SnowElfPrinceDialogueD.HKX*
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> ITT: Vino has never heard of time travel



Such things don't exist.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Perhaps we'll get to use the Elder Scroll again to go back in time to experience the big war between the Nords and the Falmer? That would actually be kinda cool.

I think they could do a lot of things with the Falmer, it's kinda sucky that they introduced them after they were already twisted and vile.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Snow Elves?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

YES PREET, SNOW ELVES!


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Would have preferred space elves.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Screw space elves.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally finished the main quest... nothing better than that legendary hero feeling.





Okokami said:


> I haven't touched Skyrim in a while now, it's collecting cyberdust.
> 
> I simply have too many characters and I don't know what one to play.



So you started different playthroughs at the same time?



Koppachino said:


> Anyone on PS3 having freezing issues? I don't mean the whole "freeze upon enter watering" thing, I've already fixed that. Just freezing in general (usually every hour or so).



No, it's not just you.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Screw space elves.



What, space elves are the best.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

I want snow elves.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

What's so good about snow elves?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

They're elves in the snow.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Snow is lame.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

Snow is fun.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

It isn't when you have to shovel it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Shoveling snow is a lot of fun, fuck you.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Shoveling snow is a lot of fun, fuck you.



You're lying or you've had it easy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

I will finish this game some day...


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They're elves in the snow.



It's Skyrim.  EVERYONE is in the snow.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's Skyrim.  EVERYONE is in the snow.



I think that they'll be wearing clothing made out of snow.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

yo nord i herd you liek snow, so we put some snow in your clothes so you can freeze while you freeze


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Nords are pretty resistant to the cold.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 27, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds the lore of TES fascinating?

Also, since playing Skyrim for a week now, it seems everything we ever knew about the guilds have been torn asunder.

The DB is now just down to one sanctuary with a leader who doesn't recognize the authority of the Night Mother (she must be silenced...), the Thieves Guild is now nothing more than some thugs (I didn't even bother finishing the second quest requiring me to smash someone's vase or something), Morrowind is in shambles, Hammerfell is now it's own independent nation and Skyrim is on it's way there, the Mages Guild is disbanded (I liked the Telvanni better anyway...), and the Empire is having trouble keeping _anyone _in line.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the lore of TES, it's why I keep playing lol. Just interacting with everyone and roaming around the world and listening to all the rumors and picking up all the tidbits of knowledge and becoming involved in all the happenings, it's all very fascinating and gripping to me.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

Thieves' Guild quests = EPIC

So was the DB one, too, but alas...


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Ippythefool said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who finds the lore of TES fascinating?



Of course not, there are a few lore fans here with Pilaf being the biggest.

I personally love the metaphysics the most. :33


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Tamriel is one of the most fully realizes fantasy universes in existence. Of course, nothing comes close to Tolkien when it comes to depth, but Bethesda makes a fully realized universe with thousands of years of history. If you wanna know anything about anything, I'll tell you what I know, Ippy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

What I really dislike is how it'll be exclusive on the 360 for a month.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh well, gotta give the peasants something nay?


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2012)

That's so last-page-news.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

I just logged onto my characters after 5 weeks of not touching the game only to find my clothes have been deleted...so I am now running around naked looking for materials to make more shit because the stuff in the shops sucks.


----------



## Okokami (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck, I didn't realise they fixed smithing till now.

Dammit, how can I be lazy now?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> Dammit, how can I be lazy now?



By not doing anything.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Am I the only one who finds the lore of TES fascinating?
> 
> Also, since playing Skyrim for a week now, it seems everything we ever knew about the guilds have been torn asunder.
> 
> The DB is now just down to one sanctuary with a leader who doesn't recognize the authority of the Night Mother (she must be silenced...), the Thieves Guild is now nothing more than some thugs (I didn't even bother finishing the second quest requiring me to smash someone's vase or something), Morrowind is in shambles, Hammerfell is now it's own independent nation and Skyrim is on it's way there, the Mages Guild is disbanded (I liked the Telvanni better anyway...), and the Empire is having trouble keeping _anyone _in line.


The lore is what makes me keep coming back to TES. It's absolutely fascinating. I'm turned off by the metaphysics stuff but the rest is just amazing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 27, 2012)

speaking of the guilds, what happened to the Fighter's Guild? Or do they not have an outpost in Skyrim?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

The Fighters Guild has no branch in Skyrim, it says so on one of the loading screen messages.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gnna try and get Oblivion; seems easy to get since it's only like $20 now.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 27, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Gnna try and get Oblivion; seems easy to get since it's only like $20 now.



That crossed my mind, but I figure it's probably inferior to Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Gnna try and get Oblivion; seems easy to get since it's only like $20 now.



Get Morrowind instead.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Thieves' Guild quests = EPIC


Really?

It has such a humble start, though.  I started the Thieves Guild after finishing the DB, and I was like "The Listener of the Black Hand is above such petty thuggery...".

I'll take your word for it and continue.



Pilaf said:


> Tamriel is one of the most fully realizes fantasy universes in existence. Of course, nothing comes close to Tolkien when it comes to depth, but Bethesda makes a fully realized universe with thousands of years of history. If you wanna know anything about anything, I'll tell you what I know, Ippy.


I'm pretty well versed in the lore myself.

My favorite thing about the lore is their unique portrayal of "dwarves", where they're not the traditional "short people with hammers" but defiant atheists with superior smithing, enchanting, and magic skills.  I also like how they're another form of mer.

WHERES MY DWEMER? 

Either the next major DLC or TES6 better introduce the reappearance of the Deep Elves or I'm going to flip my shit.



Itachifan727 said:


> Gnna try and get Oblivion; seems easy to get since it's only like $20 now.





Luiz said:


> That crossed my mind, but I figure it's probably inferior to Skyrim.





Eternal Goob said:


> Get Morrowind instead.


lol Morrowind might have trouble running even on today's machines.

If you get Oblivion, fuck the main quest, and only do the Thieves and DB quests (Fighters and Mages Guilds are similarly crap).  Also, Oblivion isn't the same without the Shivering Isles.  BEST ENDGAME REWARDS EVAR!

Fribble!  Just fribble!


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Really?
> 
> It has such a humble start, though.  I started the Thieves Guild after finishing the DB, and I was like "The Listener of the Black Hand is above such petty thuggery...".



Don't do the side quests. They are petty and also endless. Do the main thieves guild quest.


----------



## Rios (Apr 28, 2012)

I didnt like the good guys at all so I didnt bother finishing the guild's quests. Couldnt even kill that archer bitch and fail everything *sigh*


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2012)

The reward's are great though - the nightingale armour and the bow. The armour especially is awesome !


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Don't do the side quests. They are petty and also endless. Do the main thieves guild quest.



You must do them if you want to become the guild master.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The Fighters Guild has no branch in Skyrim, it says so on one of the loading screen messages.



that kind of weird as Skyrim is full of warriors ,they should have been a non joinable faction and competitors of The companions.




Itachifan727 said:


> Gnna try and get Oblivion; seems easy to get since it's only like $20 now.



get Game of The year version



Eternal Goob said:


> Get Morrowind instead.


Oblivion is way better


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 28, 2012)

crossbow but no spears?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

Crossbows that shoot spears.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2012)

It is probably harder to come up with spear combat animations than it is crossbows which shouldn't be that different from normal bows , and anyway arrow in flight animations should be similar and pretty simple.

I'm just talking out of my ass btw , I know nothing about these things


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Ippy said:
			
		

> lol Morrowind might have trouble running even on today's machines.



Nah, I was able to run it decently on a Intel Celeron 1.5 GHz processor and some shitty Intel integrated graphics card.  Looked like crap but it ran without much lag. 



			
				Link said:
			
		

> Oblivion is way better



In combat and graphics, sure.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

I still need to get around to properly playing Morrowind.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

You should Death, the game is fantastic especially with some of the mods that are out there.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

I actually preferred the Dark Brotherhood quest line to the Thieve's Guild. It made more sense in that you actually killed and assassinated people, yet you rarely did any actual stealing in the other.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Crossbows that shoot spears.



crossbows that shoot dremora lords would be better


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Spears will probably be coming.

They showed at GDC, I believe it was, that someone was working on it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Really?
> 
> It has such a humble start, though.  I started the Thieves Guild after finishing the DB, and I was like "The Listener of the Black Hand is above such petty thuggery...".
> 
> I'll take your word for it and continue.



Don't ever take my word for anything.

I just enjoyed starting from the bottom and working my way up. And killing certain people.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 28, 2012)

Anarch said:


> The reward's are great though - the nightingale armour and the bow. The armour especially is awesome !



Nothing beats a spiky, full black armor with red sections and a helmet shaped like a dragon's. Too boss. 



PS: The hands have claws, bro. Claws.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm dragging and throwing around Cicero's corpse all across Skyrim now that he's my Death Thrall fodder?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Nightingale armor makes my character look like Batman. Which makes it automatically awesome.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 28, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

I'd never seen it before. It's a creative design.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Nothing beats a spiky, full black armor with red sections and a helmet shaped like a dragon's. Too boss.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The hands have claws, bro. Claws.



Ebony is       better


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

Nightingale and Guild Master Armour look the best.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Nightingale and Ebony, by far.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

JENASSA IS FUCKING AMAZING.

So I dropped Onmund and couldn't go back to Lydia so I hired a merc until I found a better replacement. Her name was Jenassa. 

She knows what to do and when to do it. She double wields swords and uses a bow and always chooses her set perfectly, never getting in the way of my runes while at the same time contributing to the fight and even taking most of the heat off me. Then the next day (real-world) she gives me a present. A PRESENT! It's only 9 gold but it's the thought that counts. Onmund gave me heart failure and Lydia just gave me grief. Not to mention she has way more quotes than either of those two and every 5 minutes she says something epic. Even repeating quotes isn't annoying considering how epic they are (paraphrasing) "As we press forward into the dark we walk into the very bones of the earth itself."

My personal favorite "I am the shadow at your back"

Right now I'm making my trip to Riften where I will mate with Jenassa (hopefully) and make little dragonborn/merc babies. Fuck I love Jenassa.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds like you wish she were one of the available characters for marriage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2012)

J'zargo is the best follower.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Garrus is the best follower.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Garrus is the best follower.



Can't refute this.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Don't do the side quests. They are petty and also endless. Do the main thieves guild quest.


I thought they weren't true "side" quests, and were essentially mandatory.



Linkdarkside said:


> Oblivion is way better






Death-kun said:


> I still need to get around to properly playing Morrowind.


You really should.

Like EG said, Oblivion has it beat in combat and graphics, but when it comes to sheer epicness, the feeling that what you're doing is important and matters, Morrowind has Oblivion beat by a mile.

Technically, the events in Oblivion were more universal (it affected all of Mundus and not just Vvardenfell), but Morrowind actually made you feel like you were doing the most important work ever.

Then that trek up Red Mountain at the end of the game?  Amazing.  How could you not feel like you were the shit?

Not to mention the guilds!  The Morag Tong was my favorite (does it say something about me when my favorite guilds are the assassin ones?).  The power you felt when you killed someone in the open, walked up to a guard, and presented your writs...

Then the Great Houses were like better versions of the Imperial guilds.

If you wanted to feel like a great wizard, just join the Telvanni, and have your own tower _grown _for you.



Krory said:


> Garrus is the best follower.



Tali!


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Tali was awesome when she threw herself off a cliff.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> If you wanted to feel like a great wizard, just join the Telvanni, and have your own tower grown for you.



Best non-modded House in the Elder Scrolls series in my opinion.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I thought they weren't true "side" quests, and were essentially mandatory.p



Actually they are more "true" side quests than you'll find in any other game since they are randomly generated and they never end. Every time you ask Vex for a mission a random one is generated and given to you.When Bethesda talked of infinite quests yeah this was what they were referring to.

But like Vino mentioned earlier you have to do a fixed number for each city in order to become guild master even if you complete the main quest line.




> Tali!





Krory said:


> Tali was awesome when she threw herself off a cliff.



Oh no not this again , not in this thread too


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

Wrex >>>>>> anyone else. Simply stating a universal fact. The temperature outside is 60 degrees and Wrex >>>>>> anyone else.


----------



## Okokami (Apr 28, 2012)

Why is Mass Effect bleeding into Skyrim? Did I miss something in the last whoknowshowlong hours that I can't be bothered to look for?


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Why is Mass Effect bleeding into Skyrim? Did I miss something in the last whoknowshowlong hours that I can't be bothered to look for?



Every discussions ends up with Mass Effect, Pokemon or House. Every discussion.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Why is Mass Effect bleeding into Skyrim? Did I miss something in the last whoknowshowlong hours that I can't be bothered to look for?



Bethesda and Bioware are making a Mass Effect MMO.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Bethesda and BioWare are making an Elder Scrolls dating sim.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

That too. :byakuya


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Bethesda and BioWare are making an Elder Scrolls dating sim.



night mother route get


----------



## DedValve (Apr 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Bethesda and BioWare are making an Elder Scrolls dating sim.



Does the dating sim include nudity, or do people have sex in their underwear?


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Does the dating sim include nudity, or do people have sex in their underwear?



They have sex in their underwear.

But every single character looks exactly the same, like Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

They'll probably have different bra and panty designs for DLC.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder if they'll have spear DLC in the dating sim.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys, should I play Skyrim since I still have achievements to get, or fuck around with the Dragon's Dogma demo more?


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Play Skyrim some more.


----------



## Krory (Apr 28, 2012)

Meehhhhhhhh. Okay.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wonder if they'll have spear DLC in the dating sim.



bringing toys to the bedroom? aren't you a saucy one


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> JENASSA IS FUCKING AMAZING.
> 
> So I dropped Onmund and couldn't go back to Lydia so I hired a merc until I found a better replacement. Her name was Jenassa.
> 
> ...





She's a Dunmer, and probably has ties to the Morag Tong. Of course she's fucking awesome.



Krory said:


> Garrus is the best follower.




Maybe, but in a full scale NPC war . (TES Background lore explains Asian facial features among the "white people" as relics of Akaviri interbreeding during the Second Era.)



Ippy said:


> My favorite thing about the lore is their unique portrayal of "dwarves", where they're not the traditional "short people with hammers" but defiant atheists with superior smithing, enchanting, and magic skills.  I also like how they're another form of mer.




Nah, not atheists. The gods in the TES mythos are veritably real. It's just that Dumac's people were wholly unimpressed with them. They're more like


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Nah, not atheists. The gods in the TES mythos are veritably real. It's just that Dumac's people were wholly unimpressed with them. They're more like


I wasn't being literal.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 28, 2012)

I know, but I wanted to reiterate that point. It's one of the things I love about the Dwemer. They knew the gods existed, but they were like "meh..we can do better than them!"


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

I just found a portable camp mod. I am so happy. 

pretty good time to replay with all the awesome mods coming out and the DLC coming soon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2012)

Two questions.

- Are one-handed weapons significantly inferior to two-handed weapons? 

In the sense that it would take twice the amount of time to defeat an enemy with a sword instead of a greatsword.


- In Skyrim, it seems that the nords are the protagonists of the whole thing. Most of the major characters are nords. Not to mention all the nord pride this, true nord that talk.

Has it always been this way in the Elder Scrolls series? I'm not criticizing, just curious.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> - In Skyrim, it seems that the nords are the protagonists of the whole thing. Most of the major characters are nords. Not to mention all the nord pride this, true nord that talk.
> 
> Has it always been this way in the Elder Scrolls series? I'm not criticizing, just curious.



Are you asking if in the elder scrolls game, there is a certain race that when chosen, would make more sense in the storyline? 

In Morrowind, a Dark Elf Nerevarine would seem to make the most sense considering Nerevar was a "Dunmer" before they gained their current features (ash skin and red eyes), and thus his reincarnation would also be a Dunmer. 

If you're in the camp that the current incarnation of Sheogorath in Skyrim is in fact the CoC, then the "canon" CoC was a Breton. 

And obviously in Skyrim, a Nord Dragonborn would make the most sense. 

But really, the Dragonborn, Nerevarine, and the CoC could all be Orcs. Or Argonians. Or Khajiit. Doesn't really matter as the plot is open-ended enough to allow any race or gender to be the chosen one.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2012)

No, I mean as in being the most important race. At least in Skyrim, it seems that most of the important characters you meet  are nords.

And you hear about them all the time.

I'd like to know if they had as much spotlight in the previous games.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't recall any serious Nord influence in either Morrowind or Oblivion.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2012)

On another note, it seems Skyrim is completely made up of foreigners.

Nobody is from there. Nords are from Atmora. Imperials are from Cyrodiil. Dark Elves are from Morrowind and so on.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Two questions.
> 
> - Are one-handed weapons significantly inferior to two-handed weapons?
> 
> In the sense that it would take twice the amount of time to defeat an enemy with a sword instead of a greatsword.



A Sword and Board build will naturally take longer time to take down an enemy as you'll be blocking from time to time. But I think dual swords might have higher DPS than greatswords assuming you have the appropriate perks.

Spell and Sword would depend on the DPS of the equipped spell.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

> A Sword and Board build will naturally take longer time to take down an enemy as you'll be blocking from time to time.


until you get shield bash and deadly bash. 

and if you eat your vegetables, it's a shield bash party. dragon priest, dragons, giants etc. getting staggered and taking damage every second.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I don't recall any serious Nord influence in either Morrowind



Wasn't the Nord influence decent in Bloodmoon?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> A Sword and Board build will naturally take longer time to take down an enemy as you'll be blocking from time to time. But I think dual swords might have higher DPS than greatswords assuming you have the appropriate perks.
> 
> Spell and Sword would depend on the DPS of the equipped spell.



Thanks for addressing that part of my post.

The only advantage I can see in being a one-handed weapon fighter, is that the weapons you receive as reward for completing certain quests are always swords, daggers and the like.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2012)

Where do you want the next TES to be set?

I really, _really _want it to be Elsweyr or Valenwood.





Pilaf said:


> I know, but I wanted to reiterate that point. It's one of the things I love about the Dwemer. They knew the gods existed, but they were like "meh..we can do better than them!"


I want them to return!

DLC or TESVI!



Mist Puppet said:


> If you're in the camp that the current incarnation of Sheogorath in Skyrim is in fact the CoC, then the "canon" CoC was a Breton.


Well, Sheogorath has always been Imperial.

Also, I was under the impression that the current Sheogorath, who was originally the CoC, eventually transformed into the classic look and mannerisms of Sheogorath.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Black Marsh would be pretty good for the next game.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to see Black Marsh only because it's basically all swampland. Blegh.

The only reason I would want to see Black Marsh would be the irony in Argonians owning Dunmer as slaves (as they kicked their ass after the events of Morrowind).

With Elsweyr, we'd get the deserty version of Skyrim, and Valenwood would be awesome since it's basically a bunch of tree cities.


----------



## Anarch (Apr 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Thanks for addressing that part of my post.
> 
> The only advantage I can see in being a one-handed weapon fighter, is that the weapons you receive as reward for completing certain quests are always swords, daggers and the like.



The reason I prefer a Sword and Shield over 2H is that even while playing as a warrior mostly you can level up your sneak and use the one armed sneak damage bonuses specially the dagger ones. They are simply too good to not use in certain situations. The same logic goes for dual wield too , infact more so because then you can keep a dagger equipped at all times if you want to , apart from your sword.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2012)

I dual wield on all my characters bar one. Damage output is much higher, and in the case of my assassins, two daggers finish someone off much quicker than ___ and shield does. I find two handed weapons too slow for my taste.

Also, I'd like Elsweyr better than Valenwood or Black Marsh. The Khajiit are awesome.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2012)

The strangest shit happened to me just know. While roaming the land on my way to the next mission I see a dragon. No biggie so I waltz up over there ready to fight but no music plays and the dragon immediately flies off. I notice that very close by was this weird glowing light that bursted from the ground and shone all the way up to the sky.

As I get closer I realize it's a dragon burial ground so I get my shit ready waiting for a dragon to pop out. It never does. After a while I decided to shout and a dragon spoke to me (but I never see it, presumably it's still buried) he says:

Speak to now worth ought to me. Or something equally confusing as shit that made no sense. It sounded like he wanted me to say something worthy so I just leave after nothing else happens. Then I see the dragon again so I go back, except this one is different. As I prepare to fight (the music starts playing) some dude comes by and starts chatting it up with me "Hello there traveler!" he says!!

I try to press B to stop talking to him but the dragon immediately ate me. The guy then says "farewell then traveler!" before skipping off into the bloody sunset. Naturally I'm not sure if I should be angry, sad, happy or what. I'm confused as shit as to what just happened.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wasn't the Nord influence decent in Bloodmoon?



I was speaking in terms of vanilla for Morrowind, as I haven't played any of the expansions for it. 



Ippy said:


> Where do you want the next TES to be set?



Summerset Isle, definitely.



> Well, Sheogorath has always been Imperial.
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that the current Sheogorath, who was originally the CoC, eventually transformed into the classic look and mannerisms of Sheogorath.



Which makes me wonder how a Khajiit becoming Sheogorath would look like. They just ditch the fur and transform into a human (well, about as human as a daedric prince could look)?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 29, 2012)

Alduin can't be the final boss again, but I'm very interested to know what the reborn world that will come after the end of times would be like.




Anarch said:


> The reason I prefer a Sword and Shield over 2H is that even while playing as a warrior mostly you can level up your sneak and use the one armed sneak damage bonuses specially the dagger ones. They are simply too good to not use in certain situations. The same logic goes for dual wield too , infact more so because then you can keep a dagger equipped at all times if you want to , apart from your sword.



Eh, I don't know a thing about sneaking.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Alduin can't be the final boss again, but I'm very interested to know what the reborn world that will come after the end of times would be like.



Everything will be inside out.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Stop trolling, Preet.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Summerset Isle, definitely.


Maybe only because it seems the Altmer are becoming the dominant race in Tamriel, as opposed to the Imperials.

But really, I'd prefer Valenwood, where the Imperials and Aldmeri Dominion fight over control of the region, with the events of TES6 bringing about the reappearance of the Dwemer (or TES5's next major DLC...).



Mist Puppet said:


> Which makes me wonder how a Khajiit becoming Sheogorath would look like. They just ditch the fur and transform into a human (well, about as human as a daedric prince could look)?


I would surmise that, judging from the events in SI, where you_ didn't _immediately transform into the classic likeness of Sheogorath, it was a slow and gradual transformation.



Luiz said:


> Alduin can't be the final boss again, but I'm very interested to know what the reborn world that will come after the end of times would be like.


What if it was only necessary for Alduin to _try _that brought about the rebirth of the world?  The prophecy, or whatever it was, never said that Alduin had to _win_.

Think about it, at the end of Morrowind, it seemed that Vvardenfell was going to be restored to greatness, with the Ashlanders heralding you as the best thing since sliced guar meat.  Then we come to find out in Oblivion (and that one book) that Vivec went MIA, the meteor he suspended in the air is a big fan of inertia, and the Argonians came along and fucked their shit up.

Then at the end of Oblivion, it seemed that everything was going to be peaches and cream, and through Skyrim we came to find out that in the past 200 years, the Empire has been getting it's ass kicked. It lost Hammerfell and is on it's way to lose Skyrim, and was forced to sign a "treaty" that denied them worship of their greatest hero.

There is sufficient reason to suspect that after Skyrim, Nirn really could be forced to go into a "rebirth"...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

A setting in Summerset Isles could be pretty cool. It could have to do with the Aldmeri Dominion and either consist of foiling them or otherwise stopping their spread across Tamriel or something.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2012)

Dova should end the Aldmeri Dominion, or send them back running to the Summerset Isles at the very least and then become Emperor. 

TES 6 can finish what Dova began. with both the AD and the Empire on even footing and the player will be the deciding factor over who wins and who dies.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Are you asking if in the elder scrolls game, there is a certain race that when chosen, would make more sense in the storyline?
> 
> In Morrowind, a Dark Elf Nerevarine would seem to make the most sense considering Nerevar was a "Dunmer" before they gained their current features (ash skin and red eyes), and thus his reincarnation would also be a Dunmer.
> 
> ...


we cant really use the game data to tell it race as Beth have used the current races models to create another in game. the game tell that the gray bears are of the Elder race even if they are really Nords.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Maybe only because it seems the Altmer are becoming the dominant race in Tamriel, as opposed to the Imperials.



Nah, the Thalmor are still licking their wounds from their war with the Empire. They were waiting for the Empire to weaken to the point where they could pounce from their war with the Stormcloaks, but the Dragonborn ended up stopping it before any real damage could be done. At the moment, I'm pretty sure the Empire would still be a match for the Thalmor. And with the Dragonborn, who is essentially a one man army, they have something of an edge.



> Then at the end of Oblivion, it seemed that everything was going to be peaches and cream, and through Skyrim we came to find out that in the past 200 years, the Empire has been getting it's ass kicked. It lost Hammerfell and is on it's way to lose Skyrim, and was forced to sign a "treaty" that denied them worship of their greatest hero.


Yeah. The stuff happening to the Empire in Skyrim (the game) makes the events of Oblivion seem fairly minor, haha. But, I have to hand it to the Thalmor; their plan is pretty good.

But, a plot revolving around the Thalmor would be good. I'd love to exterminate those pests.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 30, 2012)

The Dwemer unmade themselves on purpose. They want to be gone. They don't want to exist as a race. You wouldn't want them to be back because they'd be extremely pissed and extremely capable of hurting people.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Be prepared to hear about the new horse armor first DLC .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The Dwemer unmade themselves on purpose. They want to be gone. They don't want to exist as a race. You wouldn't want them to be back because they'd be extremely pissed and extremely capable of hurting people.



Source on them unmaking themselves.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2012)

The Dwemer should never ever return. It would completely ruin the series.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Why would the series be ruined?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2012)

Because all this time they're gone, a mystery, a myth and to just have them come back. Cheap. I couldn't look at another TES game the same way after that. Of course this is just my measly opinion.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Am I the only one who finds the lore of TES fascinating?
> 
> Also, since playing Skyrim for a week now, it seems everything we ever knew about the guilds have been torn asunder.
> 
> The DB is now just down to one sanctuary with a leader who doesn't recognize the authority of the Night Mother (she must be silenced...), the Thieves Guild is now nothing more than some thugs (I didn't even bother finishing the second quest requiring me to smash someone's vase or something), Morrowind is in shambles, Hammerfell is now it's own independent nation and Skyrim is on it's way there, the Mages Guild is disbanded (I liked the Telvanni better anyway...), and the Empire is having trouble keeping _anyone _in line.



Not at all!! I love TES lore. It's so deep and rich to the extent that it actually feels like a real-life mythos. The lore, in fact, is practically the central part of TES games and is what makes them so...alluring.

What I liked about Skyrim is the big contrast with Oblivion in terms of the quest lines and factions. With the guilds/factions, many of them seem to have gone downhill or become complete shells of their former glory (the Dark Brotherhood being assassins without revering the Nightmother or Sithis? Such blasphemy!!) as opposed to Oblivion, in which the factions were all in their prime and height of glory (Fighters Guild was restored, Mages Guild's presence was very prominent, Dark Brotherhood was very active and more spiritual and structured than the one in Skyrim, and the Thieves Guild had their guildmaster, the Gray Fox). It really makes for an interesting story of how heavily the Thalmor have affected the Empire. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Of course not, there are a few lore fans here with Pilaf being the biggest.
> 
> I personally love the metaphysics the most. :33



I completely agree. The Dawn Era contains my favorite stories with the primordial deities and the origin of the division between Aedra and Daedra. :33



Krory said:


> Nightingale and Ebony, by far.



Truth 



Eternal Goob said:


> Black Marsh would be pretty good for the next game.



*Summerset Isles* all the way 
It has to be! There's simply no other choice. It is the area of the Empire most shrouded in mystery and has never been touched by the other Elder Scrolls games. Plus, I want to know more of the Psijic Order! They're badass.

Valenwood might work. Dat Wild Hunt


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

I doubt it would ruin the series, but what makes the Dwemer so captivating is that you can't really interact with them at all. There's just a sense of mystery and lore there, like they're as mythological as the gods themselves, and it's just so much more fun to learn about them by finding books and delving into ancient Dwemer ruins than it is to just to meet them and say "lol tell me about your culture." 

The Dwemer not being around is just magnetic in a way, like you know that you won't find out more about them unless you go out of your way and dig for the information. They're just gone, and they left everything behind.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Nah, the Thalmor are still licking their wounds from their war with the Empire. They were waiting for the Empire to weaken to the point where they could pounce from their war with the Stormcloaks, but the Dragonborn ended up stopping it before any real damage could be done. At the moment, I'm pretty sure the Empire would still be a match for the Thalmor. And with the Dragonborn, who is essentially a one man army, they have something of an edge.


Actually, there have been multiple references in Skyrim, including outright claims, that the Empire _surrendered_.  

Even Imperials and Nords put invisible quotation marks around the word "treaty" every time they say it.



Nightblade said:


> TES 6 can finish what Dova began. with both the AD and the Empire on even footing and the player will be the deciding factor over who wins and who dies.


That would make sense... if this was the ME franchise.  That's how Bioware rolls.

Problem is, judging by Bethesda's track record with TES, everything we do in TES6(as someone _not _the Dova, btw), will only be putting a bandaid on a festering wound, attached to a necrotic foot waiting to be amputated.

Then we'd come to find out in TES7, everything we thought we did was almost pointless, the Aldmeri Dominion won anyway, most of Black Marsh was torched in some massive magical thingamabob by vengeful Dunmer, and Akaviri invaders started flowing in through the tattered remains of Morrowind and Black Marsh.



Pilaf said:


> The Dwemer unmade themselves on purpose. They want to be gone. They don't want to exist as a race. You wouldn't want them to be back because they'd be extremely pissed and extremely capable of hurting people.


Exactly.

What if events in Tamriel (because shit keeps getting real) affected the magics that allowed the Dwemer to transcend their mortal bodies, causing them to get transported back to Nirn?  Then you'd have a bunch of confused, pissed off, and largely homeless elves about.  They'd have no central government, no preparation for the constant shitstorm that is Tamriel, and be forced to retake their own homes from bandits, mages, ash ghouls, and their own centurions.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Because all this time they're gone, a mystery, a myth and to just have them come back. Cheap. I couldn't look at another TES game the same way after that. Of course this is just my measly opinion.



It would be a bummer but it isn't a big deal in my opinion.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish it was tomorrow.

I wanna know what the DLC is.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Spear DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

Speargun DLC.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Spearking.

GOTTA HAVE ME TRIDENTS.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

No Tridents from what I hear.  Perhaps there might be a mod for that.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck your balls, man.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

My balls don't like being fucked.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2012)

If we're getting a spear DLC, I want something Hircine-themed.

In fact, despite me going on about something Dwemerish, I really want them to continue their tradition of having a major DLC questline involving one of the Daedric Princes.

We don't necessarily have to _become _one at the end, like in Si (which was awesome btw), but some major goodies would be sweet.

Who could be next? Malacath? Peyrite? Sanguine?





Butō Rengoob said:


> Because all this time they're gone, a mystery, a myth and to just have them come back. Cheap. I couldn't look at another TES game the same way after that. Of course this is just my measly opinion.


Eh... I see it like this:

1. It'd shake up the series a bit by having an extra playable race.

2. Just because we might have solved one mystery, it doesn't mean that with some good writing they can't have the answers lead to more questions.

3. The politics of the entire franchise would have HUGE "?" marks all over it.  There'd be unlimited potential for what they could do with it.  Do they join the Empire?  Do they help the Altmer crush what's left of it?  Do they remain neutral?  Do they ally with Hammerfell?  Skyrim?  Do they help retake their own strongholds, then help the Dunmer drive out the Argonians from Morrowind?

4. The TES lore is deep enough to afford revealing one major mystery without making a dent in their bag of tricks, especially when you consider that there's an _entire continent_ to the east Tamriel.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Summerset Isles all the way
> It has to be! There's simply no other choice. It is the area of the Empire most shrouded in mystery and has never been touched by the other Elder Scrolls games. Plus, I want to know more of the Psijic Order! They're badass.



SI would be amazing but it might be a while before we get there. 



> What if events in Tamriel (because shit keeps getting real) affected the magics that allowed the Dwemer to transcend their mortal bodies, causing them to get transported back to Nirn? Then you'd have a bunch of confused, pissed off, and largely homeless elves about. They'd have no central government, no preparation for the constant shitstorm that is Tamriel, and be forced to retake their own homes from bandits, mages, ash ghouls, and their own centurions.



Would make for a hell of a game if we could play while the Dwemer were trying to get settled in the new Tamriel.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Well... as far as we know so far there will probably be crossbows, new vampire animations, a snow elf prince, and something only labeled as "RF."


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Rebel Falmer?


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Could be... COULD BE.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Whatever it is will surely be worth this speculation.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll be out a lot tomorrow so I won't be home when the announcement is first made, possibly.  So I have to speculate!


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

What else could it be?


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2012)

Horse armor.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

As long as the horse armor has a helmet with a horn I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2012)

> Actually, there have been multiple references in Skyrim, including outright claims, that the Empire _surrendered_.
> 
> Even Imperials and Nords put invisible quotation marks around the word "treaty" every time they say it.


 
Oh, I never noticed that.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

It was pretty stupid of them to do so, Hammerfell alone was able to fight the Thalmor to a standstill.  Together the two have had been in a better position.


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2012)

My theory is that Thalmor gave up on Hammerfell on purpose just split  to them away from the Empire. Similar to what they are doing in Skyrim.


----------



## Ippy (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was pretty stupid of them to do so, Hammerfell alone was able to fight the Thalmor to a standstill.  Together the two have had been in a better position.


Well, the reason the Redguards ceded from the Empire was because the Empire's "treaty" with the Aldmeri Dominion outlawed the worship of Talos.  Hammerfell refused to honor the treaty, and the Empire renounced them as a province.

I'm sure if the Empire knew that the Redguards could face off against the Dominion single-handed, they might have reconsidered.



Frostman said:


> My theory is that Thalmor gave up on Hammerfell on purpose just split  to them away from the Empire. Similar to what they are doing in Skyrim.


Actually, the split from the Empire happened _before _the war between Thalmor and Hammerfell.  They fought for several years before the Thalmor gave up.

What the Aldmeri Dominion is doing in Skyrim is simply supervising the Empire's activities.  They didn't tell Ulfric to start a rebellion.  It was the Empire's "treaty" that caused that.


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2012)

The Redgaurds rejected the treaty because it demanded certain parts of Hammerfell to be under Dominion control. I don't think they cared much about Talos. 

But what i was trying to say is the Dominion was trying create bad blood between Hammerfell and the Empire. They are doing the same thing in Skyrim with the ban of Talos worship. They have managed to separate the man races without even haveing to occupy them. 

So when the Aldemir retreated from Hammerfell, it wasn't because they were pushed back. It was because there was no longer any reason for them to remain there.


----------



## Ippy (May 1, 2012)

Frostman said:


> The Redgaurds rejected the treaty because it demanded certain parts of Hammerfell to be under Dominion control. I don't think they cared much about Talos.


Fair point.

I forgot about that.



Frostman said:


> But what i was trying to say is the Dominion was trying create bad blood between Hammerfell and the Empire. They are doing the same thing in Skyrim with the ban of Talos worship. They have managed to separate the man races without even haveing to occupy them.
> 
> So when the Aldemir retreated from Hammerfell, it wasn't because they were pushed back. It was because there was no longer any reason for them to remain there.


This, however, doesn't make any sense.

Why go to war with them at all if their only goal was to split Hammerfell from the Empire?  If that was it, they could have just sat back and watched Hammerfell cede without a fuss.  Why invade, wasting lives, time, money, and resources,  unless they actually wanted the former province to themselves?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2012)

Yeah. The Redguards were just too freakin' tough for mere Thalmor to defeat. Those guys are hardcore.

But yeah, it'd make no sense why they'd invade them to split them apart from the Empire. There was already a sense of bitterness from the concordat and the Empire later 'reclaiming' them; there wasn't any need for more, so they just invaded them to take the place. The war took five years as well. Who would have a war for five years if their only goal was to just sew more seeds of mistrust?


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

Coming to the 360 in Summer apparently, everything else a month later.

No other info yet. More details will be at E3.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2012)

DOHOHOHOHOOO!!!!! 

I shall wait before getting this. ;<


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK DOES IT MEAN


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2012)

It means Bethesda is jerking us around and it will probably be as short as Fallout NV DLCs.

But with horse armor.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I hope that it's an awesome quest line.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 1, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Where do you want the next TES to be set?
> 
> I really, _really _want it to be Elsweyr or Valenwood.I want them to return!


Elsweyr or S.I. hopefully S.I., because after skyrim I feel like kicking some thalmor ass



Atlantic Storm said:


> Nah, the Thalmor are still licking their wounds from their war with the Empire. They were waiting for the Empire to weaken to the point where they could pounce from their war with the Stormcloaks, but the Dragonborn ended up stopping it before any real damage could be done. At the moment, I'm pretty sure the Empire would still be a match for the Thalmor. And with the Dragonborn, who is essentially a one man army, they have something of an edge.


 Hopefully the empire wins and then they go onto S.I. to take names and 



Pilaf said:


> The Dwemer unmade themselves on purpose. They want to be gone. They don't want to exist as a race. You wouldn't want them to be back because they'd be extremely pissed and extremely capable of hurting people.


but wouldn't that be awesome, the mayhem 



Ippy said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I forgot about that.
> 
> ...


maybe they plan to do a divide and conquer type thing, where they petty much get the Men factions to separate from each other and pick them off, this would explain nicely why they fought and "lose" hammerfall, they fought as a way to keep pressure to avoid redguards to become too strong and "lose" as way to avoid making their plan obvious while boosting the morale of the other factions, making them believe that if hammerfall could, why couldn't I do it, and then we get this evil epic empire vs several factions of Men and your job would be to unite them to their former glory (i.e. the empire), if I'm correct TESVI would be about the bretons and how they have some beef against the empire


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Hammerfell solos


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2012)

Does the fact that Titus Mede II is killed during the Dark Brotherhood questline mean that he is oficially dead and there will be a new emperor in the next TES?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Whenever I get to the part where you poison the fake emperor, I always close my eyes and imagine it's Nazeem (considering it's the same voice) eating that poison.

Eat it, you friend.



And most likely, Luiz. But they might be able to leave it open-ended by putting enough time between Skyrim and TES6 to justify a new emperor being in either by the assassination, dying from old age, or whatever else. But hopefully there isn't that big of a gap between them.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Does that fact that you kill Titus Mede II during the Dark Brotherhood questline mean that he is oficially dead and there will be a new emperor in the next TES?



That should be the case.


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Whenever I get to the part where you poison the fake emperor, I always close my eyes and imagine it's Nazeem (considering it's the same voice) eating that poison.
> 
> Eat it, you friend.



Eh... that sounded racist


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

If a "Nazeem" is a race of people, then yes, I'm racist.


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> maybe they plan to do a divide and conquer type thing, where they petty much get the Men factions to separate from each other and pick them off, this would explain nicely why they fought and "lose" hammerfall, they fought as a way to keep pressure to avoid redguards to become too strong and "lose" as way to avoid making their plan obvious while boosting the morale of the other factions, making them believe that if hammerfall could, why couldn't I do it, and then we get this evil epic empire vs several factions of Men and your job would be to unite them to their former glory (i.e. the empire), if I'm correct TESVI would be about the bretons and how they have some beef against the empire



Thats pretty much my thoughts as well. If the Dominion withdrew after Hamerfell was removed from the Empire. The rest of the treaty wouldn't be taken as seriously. If they make make the Reguards fight for 5 years, they will have more pride in their victor and themselves, despite being isolated. Minimizing the chance of them forgiving the empire and teaming up again.

I think the dominion's ultimate goal is to remove man from Tamrial.They have long lives, so they can afford to take their time.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Remove them from the continent?  They want to wipe out man from existence.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2012)

> Thats pretty much my thoughts as well. I think the dominion's ultimate  goal is to remove man from Tamrial.They have long lives, so they can  afford to take their time.



Having long lives isn't the same as having loads of spare soldiers and supplies. Simply put, wasting time, resources and soldiers on a military operation that isn't even intended to take a hold of a place is a very poor strategy.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (May 1, 2012)

Which quests do the most damage to the Thalmor? Also which faction does the most damage to them storyline wise, Stormcloak or Imperial?


----------



## Alicia (May 1, 2012)

ChaddyMan1 said:


> Which quests do the most damage to the Thalmor? Also which faction does the most damage to them storyline wise, Stormcloak or Imperial?



Simply none, but the one during the main questline called "".


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2012)

Its going to take a lot more resources and soldiers to occupy the place once they win. Because as long as they are there the Redguards are not going to give up. The only way the the thelmer are going to get the place, is if the annihilate them or become friends. They have no intention of the latter because of the unreasonable demands in the treaty. 

With the way things are now, the Dominion has a chance to recover. They just need to keep the badblood boiling. Once they are ready, the united dominion will take the seperated man provinces out before they get a chance to reunite.


----------



## Ippy (May 1, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> maybe they plan to do a divide and conquer type thing, where they petty much get the Men factions to separate from each other and pick them off, this would explain nicely why they fought and "lose" hammerfall, they fought as a way to keep pressure to avoid redguards to become too strong and "lose" as way to avoid making their plan obvious while boosting the morale of the other factions, making them believe that if hammerfall could, why couldn't I do it, and then we get this evil epic empire vs several factions of Men and your job would be to unite them to their former glory (i.e. the empire), if I'm correct TESVI would be about the bretons and how they have some beef against the empire


Still doesn't make sense.

Why waste time (5 years), money (know how much it would take to fund an army?), resources (why weaken yourself trying to invade one region, when diplomatic relations with _another _are iffy at best?), and lives (the swords aren't going to just swing themselves) to play the most expensive game of "divide and conquer" ever?

When you take into account that it's a known fact that Redguards are the most skilled warriors in Tamriel, and that the Thalmor wanted Southern Hammerfell as part of the Concordat, nothing you or Frostman is saying is convincing me that the Thalmor didn't actually _want _Hammerfell, and simply didn't have the chops to take it.



Luiz said:


> Does the fact that Titus Mede II is killed during the Dark Brotherhood questline mean that he is oficially dead and there will be a new emperor in the next TES?


Probably.

I think it's safe to say that most major in-game quest lines happen in the lore as well.  They leave hints all over the place.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (May 1, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Simply none, but the one during the main questline called "".



Awwww  I killed all those Thalmor for nothing? Ulfric needs to start a smiting spree on all the Thalmor  I thought I picked the wrong faction and that's why I thought I couldn't bring down the Thalmor.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2012)

Helping the Empire probably weakened the Thalmor most. They were counting on the Stormcloaks weakening the Empire further, and driving them out of Skyrim would have basically made the Empire collapse. Helping Tulius and killing Ulfric would have established the Empire's influence in Skyrim and strengthen it, giving it more time and resources to prepare for the inevitable war with the Thalmor. 

And don't worry ChaddyMan1, you didn't kill them for nothing; they carry neat gear and killing Thalmor is always fun.


----------



## Pilaf (May 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Does the fact that Titus Mede II is killed during the Dark Brotherhood questline mean that he is oficially dead and there will be a new emperor in the next TES?



The way Bethesda tends to handle canon deaths is that if a person is not marked as essential and can die, they're presumed dead in all subsequent entries unless verified otherwise. Especially if any possible quest in the game marks them as a target.


----------



## Litho (May 1, 2012)

So, the new DLC will be for 360 only?


----------



## Frostman (May 1, 2012)

They still want the place. They are setting things up to take it in the future. Its too expensive to take now, because yes the Redguards are strong. They are using this time to recover. The Dominion will have an easier time recovering because they are not isolated like Hammerfell and they are not in war like Skyrim and Cyridill.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Litho said:


> So, the new DLC will be for 360 only?



It'll be on the 360 a month before PS3 and PC users can get it.


----------



## Ippy (May 1, 2012)

Frostman said:


> They still want the place.


Yup, which is why them starting, and purposefully ending prematurely, a war with them just to create discord between Hammerfell and the Empire is factually wrong.

They started a war because they wanted the southern region.  The split occurred due to the terms of the "treaty" the Empire signed with the Thalmor _before _the war with Hammerfell.



Frostman said:


> They are setting things up to take it in the future.


Nope, they already had the perfect opportunity, as in right after Hammerfell split from the Empire, and failed.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

> Nope, they already had the perfect opportunity, as in right after Hammerfell split from the Empire, and failed.



Exactly, now Hammerfell has the chance of getting stronger.


----------



## Pilaf (May 1, 2012)

Hammerfell is a fascinating culture. They've always strongly resisted other Empires.

The intro to 1998's Redguard is a perfect example of their hardiness:


----------



## Tony Lou (May 1, 2012)

I've made my second character in Skyrim, a female Dark Elf.

I want to experience the prejudice towards them. A Khajiit or Argonian would also serve well for that, but I'm not too fond of those.

At first I wanted to create a name made of three words from the dragon language, since all dov are named that way. But it was too tough. In the end, I named her Ahkrin, courage.


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've made my second character in Skyrim, a female Dark Elf.
> 
> I want to experience the prejudice towards them. A Khajiit or Argonian would also serve well for that, but I'm not too fond of those.



I noticed no real hate towards my dark elf character. It's especially funny after beating the dark elf hater in Windhelm. He just turns around and acts as though his dark elf-hating persona is no longer there. No one really seems to have a problem with you. Might be different for Argonians, maybe?


----------



## Krich2nd (May 2, 2012)

People really don't like Khajits. "They're always yelling you'll make a fine rug, cat!" to me. Then I kill them.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2012)

Funnily enough, some khajiit and argonians really are up to no good.  

I find it hard to see any appeal in choosing either of those races, because there are no respectable khajiit/argonian characters in Skyrim. They are either merchants or thieves.

No skilled warriors or note worthy characters.




FFLN said:


> I noticed no real hate towards my dark elf character. It's especially funny after beating the dark elf hater in Windhelm. He just turns around and acts as though his dark elf-hating persona is no longer there. No one really seems to have a problem with you. Might be different for Argonians, maybe?



There was this talk about how there used to be more dark elves in Winterhold when you first enter the place and talk to a dark elf npc. She also asks if you hate dark elves as well.

And Ulfric not giving a damn about their problems. But then again he is a nord nazi.

Yes, definitely different for Argonians and Khajiit.


----------



## Ippy (May 2, 2012)

^You forgot about the Shadowscale in DB.


----------



## Aruarian (May 2, 2012)

M'aiq pisses on you, Luiz.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 2, 2012)

I like khajits because they are cute.


----------



## Fiona (May 2, 2012)

Just started a wood elf playthrough 


Its hilarious how broken using just the bow is. 



I mean im level 13 with a forsworn bow that does 63 damage and sneak attacks with bows do 3 times damage. that is EASILY stronger than any one or two handed weapon i could have for like 10 more levels 



I was in trevas watch and i sneak attacked 6 banditss in the same room and nobody ever noticed me. 



Felt like a badass


----------



## Ippy (May 2, 2012)

For the first time ever, I'm playing as one of the vanilla races.

I'm going back to my roots, and as the first TES game I've played was Morrowind, I gotta go with Dunmer here.

I want to see what the dialogue is for my character too.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> M'aiq pisses on you, Luiz.



He would have to deal with my daedric warhammer enhanced to legendary. 



Fiona said:


> Just started a wood elf playthrough
> 
> 
> Its hilarious how broken using just the bow is.
> ...



If you use bows and arrows more often, your current archery skill may be higher than your two-handed skill.

Or you might be comparing the forsworn bow to an inferior type of two-handed weapon. 

There are different tiers of weapons in Skyrim. It's a great deal of difference between an ebony greatsword and an iron greatsword. 

The forsworn bow already is above the regular long bow, or bow of the hunt. So a better comparison could be between that and a steel two-handed weapon.



Ippy said:


> ^You forgot about the Shadowscale in DB.



I know, there are a few argonian/khajiit warriors or mages. But they're rare. The majority of them are thieves and merchants like I said before.


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Just started a wood elf playthrough
> Its hilarious how broken using just the bow is.
> 
> I mean im level 13 with a forsworn bow that does 63 damage and sneak attacks with bows do 3 times damage. that is EASILY stronger than any one or two handed weapon i could have for like 10 more levels
> ...



3 times 63 is 189

now 30 times the *base* damage of say a basic dwarven dagger ( 8 i think ) is 240. And that's just the base damage ( in comparison the base damage of the forsworn bow would be 20-24 , something like that).

you see the difference  ?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 3, 2012)

Shadow Warrior + Assassin's Blade + Daedric Dagger/Blade of Woe (or any good dagger) + Shrouded Gloves is broken.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Not too broken when compared to Morrowind's 100% chameleon and 100% sanctuary.


----------



## Ippy (May 3, 2012)

You people should really learn how to use the construction sets.

For Morrowind, I made my own 5 minute long 100% chameleon spell.

For Oblivion, I changed the enchantment on each version of the Black Band to include 100% chameleon and 800ft detect life.

I always do one legit play through, then I start modding the shit outta my game.

Currently, for Skyrim, I made my own ability called Blessing of Nirn (offering 500 fortify health/magicka/stamina, 50% spell absorption, and 3 pts/sec health regen), and made my own Shout-equip spells (not actually shouts) just for some hands free spell casting, allowing me to both hack and slash while also casting spells.


----------



## Anarch (May 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Currently, for Skyrim, I made my own ability called Blessing of Nirn (offering 500 fortify health/magicka/stamina, 50% spell absorption, and 3 pts/sec health regen), and made my own Shout-equip spells (not actually shouts) just for some hands free spell casting, allowing me to both hack and slash while also casting spells.



wow , how do you do that ?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2012)

I would love to wear a Skyrim set, but there isn't anything that can be used for that.

Videos? The game doesn't have cutscenes, just dialogue. And the trailer is old and has been watched by everyone one thousand times.

The fanarts are mostly memes and funny comics.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> You people should really learn how to use the construction sets.
> 
> For Morrowind, I made my own 5 minute long 100% chameleon spell.



Using the construction set for that stuff is lame.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2012)

Was there any mention of the dov in the previous games?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Redguard had the player fight a dragon, Nafaalilargus.  There might be some books mentioning them as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 3, 2012)

Just got the Dawnbreaker. Damn, it is one mighty fine sword.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Dawnbreaker, Mehrune's Razor and an enchanted Daedric Bow are the only weapons I use aside from magic. 

I just love the way Dawnbreaker and Mehrune's Razor look.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

It's just a sword?


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

What's that supposed to mean.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I thought that Dawnbreaker would be an awesome quest line.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Just got the Dawnbreaker. Damn, it is one mighty fine sword.



I just got that a few hours ago before heading off to college. Haven't tried it yet but I gave it to Jessana since I don't touch weapons with a 10ft pole.

Needless to say Jessana went from follower to Player 2


----------



## Utz (May 3, 2012)

So I haven't played Skyrim in quite a while, but had a question to ask:

I played it on XBox 360 (go ahead, laugh :<), which was really fun and all because the original game is breathtaking, but I want something new, so have been considering buying the PC version as well, to take full advantage of all of these mods I've heard about. 

Is it worth it? ^^

-Edit-
Also, will my laptop be able to handle it?
Specs: Intel Core i7-2720QM, 2.20 GHz
          8 GB RAM


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Yes, the PC version is well worth it for the mods.  There are quite a few good mods out for it that improve the experience such as magic overhauls and mods that increase the difficultly.  Give it a year and we'll begin to see some amazing quest mods that will add hours of gameplay and that's not even including the eventual landmass mods.  

It might be best to wait a few months to get the game I suppose.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2012)

Utz said:


> So I haven't played Skyrim in quite a while, but had a question to ask:
> 
> I played it on XBox 360 (go ahead, laugh :<), which was really fun and all because the original game is breathtaking, but I want something new, so have been considering buying the PC version as well, to take full advantage of all of these mods I've heard about.
> 
> ...




You can always go to canyourunit.com to see if you can run the game. Although sometimes even if it says you fail you can still play the game on the lowest settings (my laptop failed with l4d2 miserably but I can play that perfectly fine adjusting the ingame setting a bit).

Also mods are always worth it. I had l4d2 on the xbox but I bought it for PC (granted it was during the $5 sale) and it provided me with so many more hours that the xbox version could never bring me.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> -Edit-
> Also, will my laptop be able to handle it?
> Specs: Intel Core i7-2720QM, 2.20 GHz
> 8 GB RAM



Should be more than enough to handle it but I'll need to know your gpu.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Pretty good list of good mods, just stay away from the texture mods. :33


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Also, have you ever played Morrowind?  If not then get that instead for now.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Just got the Dawnbreaker. Damn, it is one mighty fine sword.



One-handed weapon users sure get some sweet treatment in this game. All weapons you get as reward for a quest are the one-handed type.
 No exceptions.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I wanna get Skyrim for PC as well eventually, I'm just waiting for some eventual GotY edition to come out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> One-handed weapon users sure get some sweet treatment in this game. All weapons you get as reward for a quest are the one-handed type.
> No exceptions.



What about the Nightingale bow? Or the Rueful Axe? Wabbajack?


----------



## Pilaf (May 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Was there any mention of the dov in the previous games?



Dragons were always alluded to even as early as Arena. The Akaviri Dragon is the symbol of the Empire, for one, and has long been the standard for the Blades. Akatosh has always been depicted as a Dragon. Redguard, which took place in the late second era, actually had a surviving Dragon as a boss. He was employed by Tiber Septim, probably having been bested in single combat. Morrowind had multiple new lore about Akavir, including that the word "Akavir" means "Dragon Land" in their own tongue. There was Akaviri dragonscale armor in that game as well as an enchanted Dragonbone cuirass. The First PGE that came out with the game Redguard mentions that at the time of Tiber's reign, dragons circled over the White Gold Tower at all times. There's a dragon's skeleton in the game Battlespire, and it was mentioned the Battlemages once used them as war mounts when they were more numerous. New lore in Skyrim suggests that Tiber may have killed all his Dragon generals and absorbed their souls once he neared physical death, possibly to give him extra power to ascend to godhood. It's believed this small group of dragons were all that was left over from Alduin's original reign, but they had somehow managed to survive for over a thousand years despite being hunted before Tiber gave them protection.


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He would have to deal with my daedric warhammer enhanced to legendary.



You cannot kill M'aiq, silly smoothskin.


----------



## Utz (May 3, 2012)

My newb-ness at mods becomes ever more apparent:

I'm assuming for some mods that deal with character creation stuff must be installed before you start the game/create your character. For others, like some of the ones linked a few posts above, will they just spring to life after you install them? Or do you have to start a new game.


----------



## Ippy (May 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dragons were always alluded to even as early as Arena. The Akaviri Dragon is the symbol of the Empire, for one, and has long been the standard for the Blades. Akatosh has always been depicted as a Dragon. Redguard, which took place in the late second era, actually had a surviving Dragon as a boss. He was employed by Tiber Septim, probably having been bested in single combat. Morrowind had multiple new lore about Akavir, including that the word "Akavir" means "Dragon Land" in their own tongue. There was Akaviri dragonscale armor in that game as well as an enchanted Dragonbone cuirass. The First PGE that came out with the game Redguard mentions that at the time of Tiber's reign, dragons circled over the White Gold Tower at all times. There's a dragon's skeleton in the game Battlespire, and it was mentioned the Battlemages once used them as war mounts when they were more numerous. New lore in Skyrim suggests that Tiber may have killed all his Dragon generals and absorbed their souls once he neared physical death, possibly to give him extra power to ascend to godhood. It's believed this small group of dragons were all that was left over from Alduin's original reign, but they had somehow managed to survive for over a thousand years despite being hunted before Tiber gave them protection.


Plus Peyrite is in the form of a dragon as well.



Utz said:


> My newb-ness at mods becomes ever more apparent:
> 
> I'm assuming for some mods that deal with character creation stuff must be installed before you start the game/create your character. For others, like some of the ones linked a few posts above, will they just spring to life after you install them? Or do you have to start a new game.


Unless you chose a mod that has a script that has it work specifically at the beginning of the game, as soon as you load a mod, it is active, and can be used mid-character.


----------



## Pilaf (May 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Plus Peyrite is in the form of a dragon as well.



Ah..but that's a story 



> The Princes of this world will follow the lead of the Princes of the last - they will step up and become kings, with Peryite as their chief. This much should be obvious, every Prince Anticipates their future immanence. I can feel the pains of childbirth in the heavens and I rail against it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You cannot kill M'aiq, silly smoothskin.



This ain't Fallout, yo.


----------



## Pilaf (May 3, 2012)

Somehow Morrowind's tenth anniversary came and went without much fanfare here, but  is divine. Not just the opening sketch but his little tidbits of Vehk lore deeper in. My favorite bit:

What makes a Chimer great?

Making sure the other dies before you.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dragons were always alluded to even as early as Arena. The Akaviri Dragon is the symbol of the Empire, for one, and has long been the standard for the Blades. Akatosh has always been depicted as a Dragon. Redguard, which took place in the late second era, actually had a surviving Dragon as a boss. He was employed by Tiber Septim, probably having been bested in single combat. Morrowind had multiple new lore about Akavir, including that the word "Akavir" means "Dragon Land" in their own tongue. There was Akaviri dragonscale armor in that game as well as an enchanted Dragonbone cuirass. The First PGE that came out with the game Redguard mentions that at the time of Tiber's reign, dragons circled over the White Gold Tower at all times. There's a dragon's skeleton in the game Battlespire, and it was mentioned the Battlemages once used them as war mounts when they were more numerous. New lore in Skyrim suggests that Tiber may have killed all his Dragon generals and absorbed their souls once he neared physical death, possibly to give him extra power to ascend to godhood. It's believed this small group of dragons were all that was left over from Alduin's original reign, but they had somehow managed to survive for over a thousand years despite being hunted before Tiber gave them protection.



This makes me realize that the dovahkiin isn't inherently a hero, destined to be a defender of peace from birth. Most dragonborn people used their gift for their own gain and that was it.

He/She just happens to be the best option against Alduin's threat.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Somehow Morrowind's tenth anniversary came and went without much fanfare here, but  is divine. Not just the opening sketch but his little tidbits of Vehk lore deeper in. My favorite bit:
> 
> What makes a Chimer great?
> 
> Making sure the other dies before you.



Bunch of mendacious traitors


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2012)

Sometimes the dreamer must die in order for his dream to be fulfilled. It is the way of things. Dagoth Ur hides his face in the dirt in shame that he could never love Nerevar as deeply as the Tribunal. They cut off his feet so that his reincarnation could choose his own path, and they cut off his face tenderly so that you could choose your own.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 4, 2012)

I do find it amusing how a dragon was one of the main bosses in Redguard, while killing dragons is part of the Dovakiin's job description.


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I do find it amusing how a dragon was one of the main bosses in Redguard, while killing dragons is part of the Dovakiin's job description.



A mere mortal like Cyrus killing a single dragon is more impressive than a Dragonborn protected by prophecy slaying thousands.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> A mere mortal like Cyrus killing a single dragon is more impressive than a Dragonborn protected by prophecy slaying thousands.



What prophecy?  The only one that I recall is the one saying that Alduin will return.


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What prophecy?  The only one that I recall is the one saying that Alduin will return.




_And the Scrolls have foretold, of black wings in the cold,
That when brothers wage war come unfurled!
Alduin, Bane of Kings, ancient shadow unbound,
With a hunger to swallow the world!

But a day shall arise, when the dark dragon’s lies,
Will be silenced forever and then!
Fair Skyrim will be free from foul Alduin’s maw,
Dragonborn be the savior of men!_


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Oh, I never paid attention to that. :byakuya


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh, I never paid attention to that. :byakuya



Yeah..most people assume the songs in the game don't actually mean anything, but Dragon Language is really fleshed out.

The Sovngarde theme is basically the same lyrics slowed down with a different musical composition.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


>



Amazing edit skills.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 6, 2012)

I think that's a mod, actually. My favourite bit was when the "fill my heart up with sunshine! _Sunshine_!" part started, and she started beating Ulfric up.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2012)

Ever since the first fight with Alduin nothing seems exciting anymore. And I've had that fight since February! Idk...I think that fight set a bar of exciment that little bear fights and dungeon raids can't live up to anymore.

But I'm still pressing on looking for some haxxx weapons, armor and shouts that can one-shot a city! I hope such things exist cuz...I haven't researched the things you could find in this game to this day.
If such things don't exist...pleaseeeeeeeeeeee don't tell me. It will make me lose a major driving force to keep playing. lol. Let my childish thoughts & I be.

However today I decided to slaughter everyone at the Mage college. Attack the Arch mage...dude was not dying so I walked around the room...came back...and a BEAST of a man was standing in the room. I was confused as fuck...I thought he came to kill me or let me join some badass group of badasses that live in the most badass place in Skyrim...
Researched him and found out he was just a summon...I felt down after that...cuz I thought he was someone important...

But what made me happy was the fact that I found out I could summon him if I train enough! Yes I know I STILL sound like a noob to this game. lol. ITZ CUZ I STILL HAVENT READ ANY GUIDEZ GAIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ippy (May 6, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Ever since the first fight with Alduin nothing seems exciting anymore. And I've had that fight since February! Idk...I think that fight set a bar of exciment that little bear fights and dungeon raids can't live up to anymore.
> 
> But I'm still pressing on looking for some haxxx weapons, armor and shouts that can one-shot a city! I hope such things exist cuz...I haven't researched the things you could find in this game to this day.
> If such things don't exist...pleaseeeeeeeeeeee don't tell me. It will make me lose a major driving force to keep playing. lol. Let my childish thoughts & I be.
> ...


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2012)

I speak jakanese. Fuck English.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2012)

I've searched for Oblivion and Morrowind screenshots out of curiosity.
 I'm surprised at how bad the designs are. The characters look just... stupid. 

[sp][/sp]

I have seen other images, I'm just using this one as an example.

On the other hand, Morrowind's characters are only limited by the poorer graphics, nothing more.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Morrowind is ancient so it is expected for that game.  Besides, there are mods that improve the faces. :33


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2012)

It's not that I believe graphics alone make a good game. There are great looking, lame games out there. But visual appeal is essential to me. 

I do feel a little tempted to give it a try, though. Considering how important the previous games are.

But going back to what I was saying, I really don't like how the characters look in Oblivion. It's a weird style.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's not that I believe graphics alone make a good game. There are great looking, lame games out there. But visual appeal is essential to me.
> 
> I do feel a little tempted to give it a try considering how important the previous games are.
> 
> Going back to what I was saying before, what's up with those character designs in Oblivion, man. :\



Modded Morrowind looks amazing, if you can get that working you probably won't have a single problem with the game visually. 

[YOUTUBE]8N-3zCPVZW0[/YOUTUBE]

Really do yourself a favor a check it out.  The culture of the land is a hell of a lot more interesting than that of Oblvion and Skyrim, it more than makes up for the boring combat. :33

They had shitty artists during the time they were making Oblivion?


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2012)

don't diss Oblivion's potato faces


----------



## Tony Lou (May 6, 2012)

I haven't a clue about what "modding" means, even though I've seen that word being used by Skyrim players here and there. =\

What do you mean by boring combat?

And yes, I figure they had shitty artists. Look at this guy, he looks like a chump.






Mist Puppet said:


> don't diss Oblivion's potato faces


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

> I haven't a clue about what "modding" means, even though I've seen that word being used by Skyrim players here and there. =\



Modding a game basically means that you are altering the game in someway or another.  These changes can include altering the stats for a weapon/item, replacing the textures of a game, adding new characters/weapons/quests and so on.  Bethesda, the developer of The Elder Scrolls games, officially supports modding and provides an editor that players can use to modify almost everything in the game.  Over the years we have had several mods for Morrowind/Oblivion that made the games far far better than the original game that Bethesda made.  We've had entire landmasses added filled with npcs and new quests, altered everything about the economy and combat, added new races and so on.


----------



## Nightblade (May 7, 2012)

you only play Morrowind or Oblivion these days if you're a nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Morrowind > Skryim > Oblivion


----------



## Frostman (May 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But going back to what I was saying, I really don't like how the characters look in Oblivion. It's a weird style.



Go to  And look through all the screen shots. With a bit of effort you im sure you can make the characters look good with mods.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 7, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

Gaenor :33 

Now that guy was a boss


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Morrowind > Skryim > Oblivion



Fribble, just fribble!

Skyrim > Morrowind = Shivering Isles > Oblivion

And that's only if we're talking the main quests!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2012)

I personally preferred Morrowind to Skyrim, but eh.



> Ever since the first fight with Alduin nothing seems exciting anymore.  And I've had that fight since February! Idk...I think that fight set a  bar of exciment that little bear fights and dungeon raids can't live up  to anymore.



Alduin was a chump.



> However today I decided to slaughter everyone at the Mage college.  Attack the Arch mage...dude was not dying so I walked around the  room...came back...and a BEAST of a man was standing in the room. I was  confused as fuck...I thought he came to kill me or let me join some  badass group of badasses that live in the most badass place in Skyrim...
> Researched him and found out he was just a summon...I felt down after that...cuz I thought he was someone important...



I think that's a Demora Lord you're referring to. You totally should have attacked it.



> But what made me happy was the fact that I found out I could summon him if I train enough!



The game becomes incredibly boring afterwards, since Dremora Lords can basically kill everything in one or two hits. Case in point, I strolled into a bandit fort, summoned a Dremora Lord there, shot a bandit and went on a short walk. When I came back, there were no enemies left.

Anyway, if you're looking for things that can 'one shot' a city, there are certain mods that grant you spells for that kind of thing. In-game, there's a shout called Call Storm which comes pretty darn close, and if you get to a high enough level in Illusion, you can basically get all the citizens of the town or city to kill each other. Provided you're somewhere safe, of course.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

You realize you can mod the game to make it more challenging, right?

I made it so that I'm pretty uber, but I also buffed up some of the more powerful enemies.  I made it so that every Draugr Deathlord has a shorter cooldown force shout with an extra 100pts of damage, Ancient Dragons now have 3pt/s health regen, and all Adept Conjurers have Summon Dremora Lord spells.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Fribble, just fribble!
> 
> Skyrim > Morrowind = Shivering Isles > Oblivion
> 
> And that's only if we're talking the main quests!



In a way I can see why one would consider Skyrim's main quest to be better than Morrowind's main quest especially as much of Morrowind's main quest was fetching and retrieving items for people but what it tried to do was what catch my interest and still holds it.  I love how you have to bring the great Houses together under your banner, I love the how you learn more about the Tribunal and its past with Nerevar, and I love Dagoth-Ur more as a final villain than Alduin.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

But you know, it's hard to beat the epicness of dragons, which aren't only powerful beasts, but intelligent and ancient beings.

And, being a legendary hero no one was sure that even existed, which has dragon blood in his veins and the soul of a dragon as well, having the same abilities as other dov.

That's very awesome, even if Morrowind has better gameplay.




Eternal Goob said:


> Modding a game basically means that you are altering the game in someway or another.  These changes can include altering the stats for a weapon/item, replacing the textures of a game, adding new characters/weapons/quests and so on.  Bethesda, the developer of The Elder Scrolls games, officially supports modding and provides an editor that players can use to modify almost everything in the game.  Over the years we have had several mods for Morrowind/Oblivion that made the games far far better than the original game that Bethesda made.  We've had entire landmasses added filled with npcs and new quests, altered everything about the economy and combat, added new races and so on.



And how do you do that?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> In-game, there's a shout called Call Storm which comes pretty darn close, and if you get to a high enough level in Illusion, you can basically get all the citizens of the town or city to kill each other. Provided you're somewhere safe, of course.



Storm Call is just godly. 

And I love how it mirrors Alduin's fireball rain.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> In a way I can see why one would consider Skyrim's main quest to be better than Morrowind's main quest especially as much of Morrowind's main quest was fetching and retrieving items for people but what it tried to do was what catch my interest and still holds it.  I love how you have to bring the great Houses together under your banner, I love the how you learn more about the Tribunal and its past with Nerevar, and I love Dagoth-Ur more as a final villain than Alduin.


I disagree completely.

In my opinion, Skyrim's main quest is the best work Bethesda has done in quite some time.  The reason people think Morrowind's main quest... well everything about the game itself, is better than anything Bethesda has ever done is because of two things:

Nostalgia and love of the exotic.

Most people know, or at least have had some sort of exposure to, Norse mythology.  Just about everyone know who Thor is, Odin, etc...  Everyone knows about the horned helmets and Ragnarok.  It's no secret that the "Nords" are basically just refurbished Norsemen.

On the other hand, Morrowind is exotic.  It's a land where everyone is just _different_.  Everything about them is foreign to what we're used to.  When we used to think of elves, we thought of the Tolkien-like pale pretty boys, and not dark grey, red eyed, nihilistic at best grumpy people living in giant crabs and mushrooms.

Also, Shivering Isles deserves mention.  Besides being the most fun I've had in Oblivion, the endgame rewards are, bar none, the best in any TES game.  Vanilla Oblivion doesn't start stacking up until you get to the side quests, and namely the Thieves Guild and the Dark Brotherhood.

Of course, this is all opinion.  No one's wrong here.



Luiz said:


> That's very awesome, even if Morrowind has better gameplay.






Luiz said:


> And how do you do that?


Read the last page lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't know, I'm going by what I read here.




Ippy said:


> Read the last page lol.



They posted their explanation after I asked them in that post, not the opposite.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 7, 2012)

SI was amazing. I can only hope Dawnguard will be just as good.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Well, part of my liking for Morrowind's main quest probably has to do with nostalgia and perhaps because of how exotic it felt.  The gameplay experience certainly is inferior to Skyrim.  Skyrim has one doing more exciting things far more often but I feel that it lacks the complexity/depth or rather pseudo-complexity/depth that Morrowind had and that makes a world of a difference for me.   



> Also, Shivering Isles deserves mention. Besides being the most fun I've had in Oblivion, the endgame rewards are, bar none, the best in any TES game.



Does,'t get much better than becoming a Daedric Prince. 



> Of course, this is all opinion. No one's wrong here.



True.


----------



## Frostman (May 7, 2012)

One thing i liked about Morrowind was the amount of factions you can join. It really helped make your characters different in each play through.


----------



## Okokami (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRont0vPzfM&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]

I think it'd be a pretty cool theme if it ever goes official.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wouldn't know, I'm going by what I read here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just yanking your chain.



Atlantic Storm said:


> SI was amazing. I can only hope Dawnguard will be just as good.


We'll see.

Unless you become one of the Divines at the end of Dawnguard, I can't see how lol.



Frostman said:


> One thing i liked about Morrowind was the amount of factions you can join. It really helped make your characters different in each play through.


Here's my thing... quality >>> quantity.  In the same vein that even though Oblivion's Cyrodil was technically larger than MW's Vvardenfell, the varied landscapes, architecture, and wildlife of MW kept things fresh.

Sure, you could join a lot more factions in Morrowind, but 90% of quests were simply "search and retrieve" or "kill and retrieve".  You can't tell me that the Morag Tong questline was better than the Dark Brotherhood's.  And MW's Thieves Guild can't hold a candle to Oblivion's.  The only thing that keeps MW's guilds in the same sentence were the Great Houses and the strongholds.


----------



## Sahyks (May 7, 2012)

So I restarted, and now I'm a Redguard. 

I'm gonna just thrash through with one handed the entire time as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2012)

I've been a Breton both times I've played, I might want to change it up for a third playthrough if I ever get to doing one.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

I've been an Ashen, then a Dunmer, a brief stint as a Dwemer, and now I'm a Drow.

edit: Is it just me, or are the Daedric Princes waaaay more interesting than the Divines?  For one thing, they actually interact with mortals on a regular basis.  For another, they actually have _personality_.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

I'm playing as a pretty uncommon female high elf. They are known for using magic, but I rely on the might of the blade as usual.

The war paint and non-blonde hair also sets her apart from the stereotype.



Ippy said:


> I was just yanking your chain.



This "u mad bro" was predictable.


----------



## Pilaf (May 7, 2012)

Okokami said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRont0vPzfM&feature=watch_response[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think it'd be a pretty cool theme if it ever goes official.



One problem - the title is wrong.

TES VI: Alinor


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Ippy said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or are the Daedric Princes waaaay more interesting than the Divines? For one thing, they actually interact with mortals on a regular basis. For another, they actually have personality.



Yes, they are far more interesting than the Divines in my eyes.  Sheogorath alone is more interesting than all the Divines. :33

Though this is mainly because we haven't really interacted with the Divines with the exception of a few brief encounters such as that time we meet a disguised Talos in Morrowind.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if the Daedric Princes deserve the godhood title. They just happen to be the most powerful Daedra, but there are other more ordinary beings which belong to that same group.

The Divines are different. There aren't several creatures that are weaker but the same kind as them.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I saw the u mad bro coming.


I actually thought about using one, but didn't want you to get even madder.







Decided against them...



Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, they are far more interesting than the Divines in my eyes.  Sheogorath alone is more interesting than all the Divines. :33
> 
> Though this is mainly because we haven't really interacted with the Divines with the exception of a few brief encounters such as that time we meet a disguised Talos in Morrowind.


Or when Martin turned into Akatosh.

At least there are some "good" Princes, "do whatever" Princes, and "evil" Princes out there.  _All _of the Divines are benevolent.  _All _of them are just.  

Blegh.  Boring.



Luiz said:


> I wonder if the Daedric Princes deserve the godhood title. They just happen to be the most powerful Daedra, but there are other more ordinary beings which belong to that same group.
> 
> The Divines are different. There aren't several creatures that are weaker but the same kind as them.


Well, the only one that actually gets called a god is Sheogorath, with the "Madgod" moniker, and even then I think that's just what mortals call him.

I think they're called "Princes" for a reason.  Most players just assume the Princes are gods, I think.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder if the Daedric Princes deserve the godhood title. They just happen to be the most powerful Daedra, but there are other more ordinary beings which belong to that same group.
> 
> The Divines are different. There aren't several creatures that are weaker but the same kind as them.



Well, if I remember correctly the Daedra are mainly created by the Daedric Princes or at least that is what is believed. 



			
				Ippy said:
			
		

> Or when Martin turned into Akatosh.
> 
> At least there are some "good" Princes, "do whatever" Princes, and "evil" Princes out there. All of the Divines are benevolent. All of them are just.
> 
> Blegh. Boring.



Perhaps when the Divines get replaced by the Daedric Princes that might change.


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2012)

I'm currently a breton, first playthrough on master and shit is easy as fuck. Granted I can't take a single fucking hit without flying a trillion feet in the air since I put nothing in health and stamina but jesus christ 500 magicka at level 25 with stagger for dual casting destruction spells.

The only problem is that every time I press both lt and rt at the same time, I charge up to separate spells rather than 1 combined one because I press lt .02 seconds faster than rt which pisses me off sometimes, then I remember I just go ethereal whenever shit hits the fan. So long as somebody is taking aggro and I have good sights, 1 fireball is all I need before spamming the shit out of it while enemies just stagger and stagger and stagger.

Having jenassa with dawnbreaker and some daedric mace I got from a haunted house and a overpowered as hell flame atronoch doesn't hurt either. 

Next playthrough I'm at a loss. Do I play as the regular Dark Elf Assassin or do I mix it up with a high elf assassin? I want to make an elf assassin and I just LOVE both Dark and High elves, possibly favoring high elves slightly more. Can't effing decide >.>

Then again I want to play with a more "in your face" character, so I want something that can take hits. I'm thinking of being an argonian and just take the classic shield/sword combo. Maybe a warhammer for when I'm feeling genocidal.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I actually thought about using one, but didn't want you to get even madder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would have been too cheap. 

Subtle is the way to go.



> Well, the only one that actually gets called a god is Sheogorath, with the "Madgod" moniker, and even then I think that's just what mortals call him.
> 
> I think they're called "Princes" for a reason.  Most players just assume the Princes are gods, I think.



Maybe not specifically gods, but they do behave as something along those lines, looking down on "mortals" and etc.


Too long, but will read.



DedValve said:


> I'm currently a breton, first playthrough on master and shit is easy as fuck. Granted I can't take a single fucking hit without flying a trillion feet in the air since I put nothing in health and stamina but jesus christ 500 magicka at level 25 with stagger for dual casting destruction spells.
> 
> The only problem is that every time I press both lt and rt at the same time, I charge up to separate spells rather than 1 combined one because I press lt .02 seconds faster than rt which pisses me off sometimes, then I remember I just go ethereal whenever shit hits the fan. So long as somebody is taking aggro and I have good sights, 1 fireball is all I need before spamming the shit out of it while enemies just stagger and stagger and stagger.
> 
> ...



Breton is a great choice. 50% resistance against magic, that's very useful.

Don't do that, health takes priority at the beginning. Magic and stamina may come after your HP is at a safe level.

Both are awesome indeed. Hard to choose. 

An orc would be good too.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 7, 2012)

Next character: Female Nord Mage.

Challenge Accepted


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I'm not sure on this one.
> 
> They are definitely servants of the Princes, but I dunno if they were actually created by them.
> 
> ...



It might have been in a book but I'm not sure which one.  There is a wiki article stating this but I'm not sure how reliable that might be.



I think that Sanguine is just taking the form of a Dremora just because he can, a statue of him shows as having a completely different appearance.



This thread:   READ it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 7, 2012)

Might hold off on my Obama character and go make another assassin (Dunmer this time). 

DB and Thieves Guild questlines are just too good.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

I'm strongly feeling the urge to play as a Dremora.





Eternal Goob said:


> It might have been in a book but I'm not sure which one.  There is a wiki article stating this but I'm not sure how reliable that might be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr  gimme a summary pureez?

And I see where you're coming from with Sanguine.  I thought of that the second I mentioned him being a dremora...



Mist Puppet said:


> DB and *Thieves Guild* questlines are just too good.


We talking about Oblivion or Skyrim?

You steal maybe like 3 things in the entire questline. :/


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

There are far too many things to summarize and it has been a while since I last read it.  The relevant information is the following: 



> The Princes of this world will follow the lead of the Princes of the last - they will step up and become kings, with Peryite as their chief. This much should be obvious, every Prince Anticipates their future immanence. I can feel the pains of childbirth in the heavens and I rail against it.







> Rumors and whispers travel like lightning when there is only one divine decree to wade through. Last time there were twelve worlds, in the next there will be sixteen. Or is it seventeen now? Caecilly may still be one of them, a bit of hoarded dirt, if he reclaims it, if he can reclaim it - the crystal chapel has stopped pulsing. Where went the other four ehlnofey? Meredia, Peryite, Trinimac and... who? They'll be divines again no doubt, next time; the Velothi spoke too soon in calling them their ancestors. Or were the Velothi here to soon? With their triadic gods one could never say. Anticipations indeed, but one never anticipates your ensuing immanence to usurp you before its time.





Basically after each Kappa the Daedric Princes become the new Divines and in return they are replaced by new Daedric Princes.

This correspondence is started by a guy who has seen into the mind of Dagon and thus has seen the future/present/past.  Some really interesting stuff, give it a read when you have time.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Well...





> Basically after each Kappa the Daedric Princes become the new Divines and in return they are replaced by new Daedric Princes.


...this is all I really needed lol.

Now I got a question, to which there probably isn't an answer, but were all of the current Divines "nice" as Princes?  Or do they all become benevolent upon becoming Divines?  Is their time as Princes treated as sort of their equivalent of a fun "adolescent" life?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

We have no idea or at least I haven't seen anything that talks about the previous Daedric Princes.  It's possible that they might become more benevolent upon becoming Divines, worship/belief has tremendous power in TES series and if enough people believed the new Divines to be benevolent then said Divines might have been affected a bit.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Dwemer have awesome beards. :33


----------



## Tony Lou (May 7, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Might hold off on my Obama character and go make another assassin (Dunmer this time).
> 
> DB and Thieves Guild questlines are just too good.



Specially DB.

Not all questlines have these literal wow moments that get you thrilled and make you feel more involved in it.

- Being told that Astrid betrayed you.
- When you find her and she is horribly burned.
-  Getting to murder the Emperor.




Eternal Goob said:


> We have no idea or at least I haven't seen anything that talks about the previous Daedric Princes.  It's possible that they might become more benevolent upon becoming Divines, worship/belief has tremendous power in TES series and if enough people believed the new Divines to be benevolent then said Divines might have been affected a bit.



The Divines started off as Daedric Princes? That's interesting.

On another hand, Shor is in a completely different level, isn't he? Not the same origin as the Divines or Daedric Princes. 

And in a different note, if there's any Divine I'd like to interact with, that would be either Kynareth or Akatosh. Those responsible for the Dovahkiin's gift.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> On another hand, Shor is in a completely different level, isn't he? Not the same origin as the Divines or Daedric Princes.


Shor is actually just the Nord's name for Lorkhan.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

> The Divines started off as Daedric Princes? That's interesting.
> 
> On another hand, Shor is in a completely different level, isn't he? Not the same origin as the Divines or Daedric Princes.
> 
> And in a different note, if there's any Divine I'd like to interact with, that would be either Kynareth or Akatosh. Those responsible for the Dovahkiin's gift.



Yeah, it took all of us by surprise. 

It would be awesome to meet Arkay. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> We talking about Oblivion or Skyrim?
> 
> You steal maybe like 3 things in the entire questline. :/



Skyrim. I like the drama with Mercer and bringing the Thieves Guild back to its former glory (and notoriety) within Skyrim.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 8, 2012)

> Don't do that, health takes priority at the beginning. Magic and stamina may come after your HP is at a safe level.


 
Depends on what kind of build you use; health is virtually worthless on assassins as they're not supposed to get into direct combat, hence both my assassins having about 120 health. If I ever do need health, I have a special set of enchanted armour that boosts my health up by 65 a piece.


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, if I remember correctly the Daedra are mainly created by the Daedric Princes or at least that is what is believed.




It's said the Daedra can't create things separate from themselves - only corrupt and enslave others to their will. 

This leads me to believe they didn't create the Lesser Daedra. In fact, the Lesser Daedra are in all likelihood spirits of the exact same age as the Princes, but of smaller stature, and when they decided not to aid Lorkhan in making Mundus they sided with whichever strong Daedra they preferred.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It's said the Daedra can't create things separate from themselves - only corrupt and enslave others to their will.
> 
> This leads me to believe they didn't create the Lesser Daedra. In fact, the Lesser Daedra are in all likelihood spirits of the exact same age as the Princes, but of smaller stature, and when they decided not to aid Lorkhan in making Mundus they sided with whichever strong Daedra they preferred.





> "Now when the Daedra Lords heard Shezarr, they mocked him, and the other Aedra. 'Cut parts of ourselves off? And lose them? Forever? That's stupid! You'll be sorry! We are far smarter than you, for we will create a new world out of ourselves, but we will not cut it off, or let it mock us, but we will make this world within ourselves, forever ours, and under our complete control.'
> 
> "So the Daedra Lords created the Daedric Realms, and all the ranks of Lesser Daedra, great and small. And, for the most part, the Daedra Lords were well pleased with this arrangement, for they always had worshippers and servants and playthings close to hand. But, at the same time, they sometimes looked with envy upon the Mortal Realms, for though mortals were foul and feeble and contemptible, their passions and ambitions were also far more surprising and entertaining than the antics of the Lesser Daedra. Thus do the Daedra Lords court and seduce certain amusing specimens of the Mortal Races, especially the passionate and powerful. It gives the Daedra Lords special pleasure to steal away from Shezarr and the Aedra the greatest and most ambitious mortals. 'Not only are you fools to mutilate yourselves,' gloat the Daedra Lords, 'But you cannot even keep the best pieces, which prefer the glory and power of the Daedra Lords to the feeble vulgarity of the mush-minded Aedra.'"


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2012)

It's much wiser to take everything we're given about a particular subject and take the things that match as being probably true. Basically every other source on Daedra mentions they don't reproduce and they don't create. The Monomyth even contradicts itself in that regard - for if the Daedra didn't cut pieces of themselves off, they didn't create anything, since that's how gods in TES create things. Either they did, or they didn't, but the lesser Daedra came from somewhere, and I find it far more likely they're simply et'Ada who allied themselves with the Princes, in the same way there are demigods and "lesser Aedra", and Magne Ge who followed Magnus the Sun (they became the smaller pinpoints, the stars. Throw the book out on real life astronomy. That's how this stuff works.)


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I suppose that it might be wise to ignore the Monomyth in that regard. :/


----------



## Ippy (May 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Skyrim. I like the drama with Mercer and bringing the Thieves Guild back to its former glory (and notoriety) within Skyrim.


Eh, it was alright, but nothing you did in Skyrim's TG even comes close to the fact that:

1. In Oblivion's TG, you actually have to steal things!
2. Skyrim TG is just a band of thugs. I still can't get over the indignity of having to smash vases.
3. The Last Great Heist in Oblivion was _amazing_, and I cannot overstate how awesome it was that everything the Grey Fox asked you to steal was used to steal something even bigger.  Plus, there was the "hehehe" factor of the fact that you were sneaking around inside of the Imperial Palace!  Skyrim's TG just didn't have that.
4. You have to give up the Skeleton Key as part of Skyrim's main TG quest!  Just give it up!


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I suppose that it might be wise to ignore the Monomyth in that regard. :/



Well, the reason I exercise caution is this idea of "canon lore" people are caught up in.

Like that forum stuff you guys were discussing earlier. Just because that's not in a game doesn't necessarily mean it's not canon. Lots of MK's forum stuff made it into Skyrim and the two canon Keyes novels for instance.

Similarly, everything in in-game books is definitely not true. Older books like "varieties of faith" mention Alduin is simply the Nord name for Akatosh for just one major example of a false statement. 

People make the mistake of confusing lore with reality. There is a sort of reality within the in-game universe, and much like our own world there are different people writing about their understanding of it. All of them aren't always going to be right about everything. Much of these books are conjecture from a mortal standpoint, or  (Compare with  about how Vehk actually was before being a god.)


----------



## Ippy (May 8, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Skyrim. I like the drama with Mercer and bringing the Thieves Guild back to its former glory (and notoriety) within Skyrim.


Eh, it was alright, but nothing you did in Skyrim's TG even comes close to the fact that:

1. In Oblivion's TG, you actually have to steal things!
2. Skyrim TG is just a band of thugs. I still can't get over the indignity of having to smash vases.
3. The Last Great Heist in Oblivion was _amazing_, and I cannot overstate how awesome it was that everything the Grey Fox asked you to steal was used to steal something even bigger.  Plus, there was the "hehehe" factor of the fact that you were sneaking around inside of the Imperial Palace!  Skyrim's TG just didn't have that.
4. You have to give up the Skeleton Key as part of Skyrim's main TG quest!  Just give it up!



Pilaf said:


> It's said the Daedra can't create things separate from themselves - only corrupt and enslave others to their will.


There are so many ways to interpret this, it's not even worth contemplating it...



Pilaf said:


> Well, the reason I exercise caution is this idea of "canon lore" people are caught up in.
> 
> Like that forum stuff you guys were discussing earlier. Just because that's not in a game doesn't necessarily mean it's not canon. Lots of MK's forum stuff made it into Skyrim and the two canon Keyes novels for instance.
> 
> ...


Well, another reason to take everything with a grain of salt, at least where it comes to anything of the arcane, is that most of the books on the lore are written by mortals, with a mortal viewpoint, with a mortal understanding of Mundus, The Divines, and the Daedra.  That is to say that their understanding, even if considered experts in their field of study, is limited.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 8, 2012)

I liked that the TG had an actual air of disreputability and criminality this time; rather just being the merry men in grey

The most irksome thing in Skyrim are the radiant AI quests you need to do to become TG leader, so frustrating....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 8, 2012)

One question. Is the Aldmeri Dominion evil as we are told? 

When I talked to Elenwen, first emissary of the A.D., she didn't say anything villain-ish. 

No mention of cruel actions, ambition/greed, or any "the end justifies the means" sort of thing.

The way I see it, this evil business may be just butthurt from losing the war.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Well, they certainly are evil from the point of view of man since the AD wants to wipe humanity out of existence.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 8, 2012)

They do? When did they make an attempt at that?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

That war was probably their attempt to do so. 



> What appears to be an Altmeri commentary on Talos:
> 
> To kill Man is to reach Heaven, from where we came before the Doom Drum's iniquity. When we accomplish this, we can escape the mockery and long shame of the Material Prison.
> 
> ...





They are already working on getting rid of Talos.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 8, 2012)

Is that official material? 

And just a secondary note. I was surprised at how my female high elf was shorter in comparison to all other high elves in Elenwen's party. 

She's still taller than some characters like Lydia, but I don't understand why she is a shortie when compared to any other altmer.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Well, they are from Michael Kirkbride who was the guy who really helped make Elder Scrolls lore what it is and still does work for Bethesda from time to time.  These are his posts in the on the lore section.  While I don't believe that this specific text is in the game it certainly might one day.  Do note that this text was made well before Skyrim ever came out and since then we learn that the AD really are trying to ban worship of Talos and thus in effect get rid of him.  That suggests that at least the first step of that text is canon.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 8, 2012)

I had two characters (the first and my current one from 2nd gameplay) and then created another pair for the distant future.

With that, the save file of my current gameplay disappeared/was automatically overwritten.

I thought it was okay to go ahead and create the fourth one because I could load the auto save file I had and then save. But it was too late, that one was gone too.

I was at level 11, and had already done many quests. That's really frustrating.


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Is that official material?



Shame my earlier posts went on deaf ears.

Not all "official" material is accurate*, and very many forum posts - especially by the people who really know what they're talking about like Michael - represent some form of truth. 

*Like the earlier example I gave. Many books in Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim mention Alduin as an alternative name for Akatosh, but we know for a fact now that's an anachronism.


----------



## Ippy (May 9, 2012)

The Thalmor managed to conquer Valenwood, correct?

_Perfect _setup for TES6...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, the Thalmor managed to conquer Valenwood and a bunch of other places. The only regions of Tamriel they still don't have are Hammerfell, Cyrodill and Skyrim, I think.

A Thalmor-based plot for TES6 would be good; though I'm supportive of anything that involves more Thalmor slaying. : P


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2012)

i predict the Thalmor invading Blackmarsh and they will request the empire for help in change of returning to the empire or the return of Morrowind.


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, the Thalmor managed to conquer Valenwood and a bunch of other places. The only regions of Tamriel they still don't have are Hammerfell, Cyrodill and Skyrim, I think.
> 
> A Thalmor-based plot for TES6 would be good; though I'm supportive of anything that involves more Thalmor slaying. : P



They obviously don't have High Rock either, or Orsinium even though its current existence is unknown. It was sacked sometime early in the fourth era but it may have been rebuilt.


----------



## Ippy (May 9, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I liked that the TG had an actual air of disreputability and criminality this time; rather just being the merry men in grey



I actually liked the "merry men in grey".  

I considered the Mages and Fighters guilds the good guys, the Thieves Guild the so-so guys, and the Dark Brotherhood the blatant evil guys.

In Skyrim, however, we go from CW = good, Comp = good, then straight to evil with the Thieves Guild.  And they weren't even _cool _evil like the DB.  They were just petty thugs.  

Blegh.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 9, 2012)

> Like the earlier example I gave. Many books in Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim mention Alduin as an alternative name for Akatosh, but we know for a fact now that's an anachronism.



Interesting. I didn't know Alduin already belonged in the series before Skyrim.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They obviously don't have High Rock either, or Orsinium even though its current existence is unknown. It was sacked sometime early in the fourth era but it may have been rebuilt.


they still have High Rock.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 9, 2012)

In beast form, your armor rating is dictated by the light armor skill. What about the attack? Is it influenced by anything?


----------



## Pilaf (May 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Interesting. I didn't know Alduin already belonged in the series before Skyrim.




His name was first mentioned way back on the Redguard forums in the late nineties and early 2000's, in posts by MK which were sadly lost to the seas of time because TIL wasn't as diligent or active back then. 

His name was mentioned in official materials 




> Alduin (World Eater): Alduin is the Nordic variation of Akatosh, and only superficially resembles his counterpart in the Nine Divines. For example, Alduin's sobriquet, 'the world eater', comes from myths that depict him as the horrible, ravaging firestorm that destroyed the last world to begin this one. Nords therefore see the god of time as both creator and harbinger of the apocalypse. He is not the chief of the Nordic pantheon (in fact, that pantheon has no chief; see Shor, below) but its wellspring, albeit a grim and frightening one.



Much of the lore books for Morrowind were written very shortly after Redguard came out, I believe, so Alduin as a concept has been around since 1998 or so.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 11, 2012)

Last time I played was March 26.

How good is the 1.05 update?


----------



## Ippy (May 11, 2012)

Who here is both a member and respected enough there that were they to put out a request, someone would actually listen and make it happen?

If anyone here is, I really, really would love it if you could request samurai-style garb for me.  NOT armor.

I want the traditional hakama, kimono and optional haori ala Jin from Samurai Champloo or Bleach's shihakushou.

PUREEEZ


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2012)

It won't happen...this forum is fucked with so many requests that its flushed down the pages.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to gather 25,000 $ to buy a house in Solitude?

The easiest way, I mean.   I don't wanna take forever to do it. 

I currently have 13k.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Dark Brotherhood quests give one quite a bit of money along with the Companions from what I hear.  I would recommend mining for ore and then smithing it and selling whatever you make.


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2012)

Also make sure you have Golden Touch and Treasure Hunter perks.

Go to any random dungeon and start killing things.  Sell the enchanted armor and weapons you find.  Easy peasy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2012)

I got that hidden perk you get when you find all the Stones of Barenziah and get her crown, so now I'm finding precious jewels everywhere. Those things sell for a shit ton, and if your Speech is maxed out with all perks like my main character's is (Funny for a guy whose build started out as "Nord Barbarian". I ended up liking Speech so much I decided to make him educated.) then you can sell them all for tons of gold.


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2012)

While Solitude is beautiful (easily the easiest city on the eyes in the game), and the house you buy is the shit, I prefer Markarth's home.  One floor utility home that does what it needs to.  Quick and easy storage that doesn't require you to go up 20 flights of stairs to the next free chest.

Solitude's would be nice if I _actually lived there_ lol.


----------



## Nightblade (May 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> It won't happen...this forum is fucked with so many requests that its flushed down the pages.


they'd take his request if it were Nemu's Shinigami uniform. 

Nexus loves dem skimpy mods.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

The funny thing is that once you stop buying houses and upgrades for your home and have the armor you want, money accumulates rapidly and then you have no need for that much.  So just go do dungeons, open chests, sell anything you find that seems worth it. Armor, weapons, jewels, etc.


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The funny thing is that once you stop buying houses and upgrades for your home and have the armor you want, money accumulates rapidly and then you have no need for that much.  So just go do dungeons, open chests, sell anything you find that seems worth it. Armor, weapons, jewels, etc.



This game is in bad need of a money sink function. 

I agree that the economy is way overbalanced at higher levels, especially if you have a high Speech skill. My Nord lugs around over a million Septims easily. Granted I've put 1000 hours into him not counting my other characters, but still..

I hope the DLC adds options to purchase extremely expensive items that are purchase-only, to give me a use for my gold.


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> they'd take his request if it were Nemu's Shinigami uniform.
> 
> Nexus loves dem skimpy mods.


You're 100% right, and it drives me insane.

I gave it a shot anyway, though.


----------



## Pilaf (May 12, 2012)

This is more relates to TESO, but I find that on a lot of other message boards the people who hate the idea of an MMO most are those that only played Skyrim.

This is a real exchange:

Some dumbass: "They're gonna ruin Skyrim with the MMO. It's a great single player game. Look at this screenshot! Skyrim is supposed to be snow and mountains!"

Me: "That's Cyrodill. It looks exactly like it did in Oblivion."

Some dumbass: "WTF is a bolivian?"


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2012)

I honestly don't care about the MMO as long as they make a proper single player TESVI.

If it turns out that that _is _TESVI, I'm going to flip my shit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

It won't be TESVI, considering that Bethesda isn't even developing it iirc. ZeniMax is developing it.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 13, 2012)

Regarding money in this game, Skyrim is in some serious need of a Dorian-like character 
I'm level 73, yet I'm still broke. That's just not right.

Kudos to anyone who gets the reference, though


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2012)

It would be quite embarrassing for the (Thieves) Guildmaster to be dirt poor.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> It would be quite embarrassing for the (Thieves) Guildmaster to be dirt poor.



Yeah, such a person should be rolling in gold.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2012)

It bothers me a little that Yol Toor Shul isn't really impressive. Or at least the version you learn.

The Fire Breath used by the stronger types of dragons looks much more intense and brighter. 

You should get an upgrade when you absorb the soul of an elder dragon. That way your Fire Breath would measure up to theirs.

An elder dragon's Yol Toor Shul depletes more than half of your HP if you take a full hit.  

You can't do the same with your own even against the weakest dragons.


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2012)

My Yol Toor Shul only takes away half of the health of a bear... and it's fully upgraded.

It's doing shit to anything stronger. It's completely useless 

edit: Bear, not saber tooth kitties


----------



## Pilaf (May 13, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I honestly don't care about the MMO as long as they make a proper single player TESVI.
> 
> If it turns out that that _is _TESVI, I'm going to flip my shit.



You obviously haven't been paying attention, then.

The MMO is being developed by Zenimax Online whereas the main series and the Fallout games will continue to be developed by Bethesda Softworks. In fact, I believe that was mentioned in the official press release for the MMO. 

Yes, I'm being condescending to you and everyone else who still doesn't realize that. Bite my ass. I get so fucking tired of repeating myself.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2012)

Awesome said:


> My Yol Toor Shul only takes away half of the health of a saber tooth... and it's fully upgraded.
> 
> It's doing shit to anything stronger. It's completely useless



Exactly. It only does anything to the weakest enemies.  

That's why I think there should have been a greater upgrade.

It's funny when you see an Elder Dragon, or Odahviing/Alduin using Fire Breath. "Why isn't my Yol Toor Shul that awesome?"

The fact that they're powerful beings wouldn't be an excuse. 

Both Paarthurnax and Odahviing praise the strength of your thu'um, so by all rights, no shout in your arsenal should be inferior to theirs or any other dragon.


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2012)

I agree. The only shout that is actually worth using against a dragon is Dragonrend, and the only shouts worth using on enemies are Fus Ro Dah and the one that freezes them. I would use Storm Call more often, but dat recharge time.

Every other shout is useless. They need serious upgrades.


----------



## Ippy (May 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You obviously haven't been paying attention, then.
> 
> The MMO is being developed by Zenimax Online whereas the main series and the Fallout games will continue to be developed by Bethesda Softworks. In fact, I believe that was mentioned in the official press release for the MMO.
> 
> Yes, I'm being condescending to you and everyone else who still doesn't realize that. Bite my ass. I get so fucking tired of repeating myself.





It's not that serious.


----------



## Ippy (May 13, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I agree. The only shout that is actually worth using against a dragon is Dragonrend, and the only shouts worth using on enemies are Fus Ro Dah and the one that freezes them. I would use Storm Call more often, but dat recharge time.
> 
> Every other shout is useless. They need serious upgrades.


Mods, ppl!

I modded the shouts to have lower cooldown times and increased their damage output.

I also made the Fus Ro Dah that the Draugr Deathlords use more powerful.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 13, 2012)

Combat-wise, Fus Ro Dah isn't as effective as Lok Vah Koor because the latter can stagger the enemy with just the first word and is practically spamable. Fus Ro Dah is oh so satisfying, though.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2012)

Perhaps, but it doesn't send the enemy flying.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 13, 2012)

The only time I use Clear Skies is when it rains.


Then I like to strip off my armor and run around picking flowers in the sunlight.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to mod Whirlwind Sprint to have no recharge time and use it to move quickly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm going to mod


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

I hate it when my avatar says things contrary to what I say.


----------



## Ippy (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm going to mod Whirlwind Sprint to have no recharge time and use it to move quickly.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2012)

Killing draugr isn't much fun.  I prefer enemies that actually bleed. 



Awesome said:


> I agree. The only shout that is actually worth using against a dragon is Dragonrend, and the only shouts worth using on enemies are Fus Ro Dah and the one that freezes them. I would use Storm Call more often, but dat recharge time.
> 
> Every other shout is useless. They need serious upgrades.



True, dat recharge time. But the storm lasts for quite a while, all fighting will be over before the rain even stops.

Speaking of Shouts, I find some of them completely unnecessary.

Kyne's Peace. In other words,a calm spell.  Dismay, causes fear. 

And friggin' Aura Whisper, just to detect life.  I would mention Throw Voice, but those who use the sneak skill might have an use for it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2012)

Throw Voice is amazing on my assassin


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2012)

Hey, skeever butt!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2012)

Throw Voice was really useful when I couldn't afford to use arrows to draw attention to somewhere. Elemental Fury is also really useful. With the right setup and perks, this Shout can let you tear through dragons like a chainsaw.

Become Ethereal is good for jumping off cliffs and stuff.


----------



## Beetroot (May 14, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been posted here. (Didn't really want to go through all 30 something pages).
Enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]rt5aUdijAN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 14, 2012)

I always stuck with Fus Ro Dah as my go to shout  the others were just so useless.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted here. (Didn't really want to go through all 30 something pages).
> Enjoy:



Video was uploaded on Nov 10, 2011, something that old and amusing should be assumed to have been posted already.


----------



## Ippy (May 14, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted here. (Didn't really want to go through all 30 something pages).
> Enjoy:
> [YOUTUBE]rt5aUdijAN8[/YOUTUBE]



Hilarious!

I never saw that shit!

Now if only Skrim had a _guild _that specialized in _stealing_...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 14, 2012)

Throw voice on the TG mission where you retrieve that Falmer Rosetta stone or w/e was beyond godly; so many guards died to those whirling blades


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2012)

On my Nightblade, I don't think I ever bothered with shouts. I either just had them all kill each other with dual cast Frenzy, or have them run amuck everywhere with Rout and then start killing them either by having them walk into pre-set Runes or just with my trusty Blade of Woe.

_edit:

_Ah, wait. I had Become Ethereal for when I wanted to jump off high places.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Throw Voice was really useful when I couldn't afford to use arrows to draw attention to somewhere. Elemental Fury is also really useful. With the right setup and perks, this Shout can let you tear through dragons like a chainsaw.
> 
> Become Ethereal is good for jumping off cliffs and stuff.



Elemental Fury + Daedric Warhammer (Legendary).  



Butō Rengoob said:


> I always stuck with Fus Ro Dah as my go to shout  the others were just so useless.



Some players tend to stick with the first weapon or power they get in the game and ignore the rest. It has more to do with laziness.

In Okami, many people only used Power Slash, the first offensive power you learn.


----------



## DedValve (May 14, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I never saw that shit!
> 
> Now if only Skrim had a _guild _that specialized in _stealing_...



I was disappointed to find that that thieves guild does not in fact put buckets on everyones head in order to steal things


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2012)

They smash buckets instead


----------



## Ippy (May 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I was disappointed to find that that thieves guild does not in fact steal things


fix'd



Mist Puppet said:


> They smash buckets instead


Bingo!


----------



## Kahvehane (May 14, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced a problem with the battle music not playing on console versions after the 1.05 patch? I'll run into a dragon fight and instead of the epic music that normally plays in such encounters I just get a continuation of the normal "walkin'-around-in-the-snow-and-sometimes-grass" music.

I have no idea what the problem is...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2012)

Once again I'm at the part where you meet Paarthurnax for the first time.

I could have a good ol' tinvaak with him all day. 




Ippy said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I never saw that shit!
> 
> Now if only Skrim had a _guild _that specialized in _stealing_...



Well, there's the bedlam job, that involves stealing enough items to reach a certain value.



Light Artist said:


> Has anyone else experienced a problem with the battle music not playing on console versions after the 1.05 patch? I'll run into a dragon fight and instead of the epic music that normally plays in such encounters I just get a continuation of the normal "walkin'-around-in-the-snow-and-sometimes-grass" music.
> 
> I have no idea what the problem is...



Now that you mention it, I did notice that instead of the epic "Dovahkiin! Dovahkiin!" theme song, the regular battle music played instead.

And man, I hate that one. It's the reason why I turned the music audio off. It gets annoying after listening to it one thousand times, whenever any enemy appears.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2012)

The Dragon Fight music 2 is much better fight music anyways. 

2:15 is where it starts

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPtCxEYyN88&feature=player_detailpage#t=139s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (May 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Once again I'm at the part where you meet Paarthurnax for the first time.
> 
> I could have a good ol' tinvaak with him all day.
> 
> ...





At least you actually get some battle music. For me it's just the ambient overworld theme. No musical transition whatsoever. I even made an account at the Bethesda forums to report it... as if they'd pay it any heed... () but, meh...


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Dragon Fight music 2 is superb.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 15, 2012)

I sided with the Stormcloaks this time. The revolution thing is more fun than fighting for the Imperials, but I don't really like the whole Nord Nazism.


----------



## Ippy (May 15, 2012)

The best music was the song they returned to from Morrowind.

I have no idea wtf it's called though.





Luiz said:


> I sided with the Stormcloaks this time. The revolution thing is more fun than fighting for the Imperials, but I don't really like the whole Nord Nazism.



Considering I'm almost always playing as some sort of elf, lore friendly or not, I hated my time with the Stormcloaks.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The best music was the song they returned to from Morrowind.
> 
> I have no idea wtf it's called though.



[YOUTUBE]fnNBX7tCH8Y[/YOUTUBE]

That one?


----------



## Ippy (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's the one.  I loved that.


----------



## Bioness (May 15, 2012)

Just did that one quest for the daedric prince Meridia on my assassin-class character. She is the one who lifts you really high and then drops you back down..only think time the bitch really did drop me and I died falling god knows how far onto her stupid statue.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2012)

I replaced 'think' with 'this' and it made more sense.


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2012)

So, I think I'm ready to replay Skyrim.  It's been enough time since I last beat it, which was anti-climatic since I hadn't finished all the other stuff in the game but didn't feel like playing after the "story" was complete.  Not going to make the same mistake this time.  Going to play through all hardcore, and ignore the main plotline after a certain point. 

What sort of character should I play this time?


----------



## DedValve (May 16, 2012)

I want mods for Mass Effect aliens as races. Asari for casters that use nothing but illusion and alteration spells, Drell would be assassins, Batarians would fuck everything and use nothing but their fist, journeyman style


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I want mods for Mass Effect aliens as races. Asari for casters that use nothing but illusion and alteration spells, Drell would be assassins, Batarians would fuck everything and use nothing but their fist, journeyman style


I don't, only because ME is too scifish, and not fantasy.  At least with Naruto mods, the series they're based off of is basically about a bunch of ninja wizards.

That isn't to say that it would be a bad idea.  Different strokes.





martryn said:


> What sort of character should I play this time?





I must say that Amaterasu is perfect for taking out Vittoria Vici.  _Perfect._


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I don't, only because ME is too scifish, and not fantasy.  At least with Naruto mods, the series they're based off of is basically about a bunch of ninja wizards.
> 
> That isn't to say that it would be a bad idea.  Different strokes.
> 
> ...




Oh my GOD. 


Why can't my have Skyrim mods for the PS3....why... oh fuck consoles...


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

You should have gotten it for the PC assuming that you have a computer that can run it.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should have gotten it for the PC assuming that you have a computer that can run it.




Precisely the reason I'm playing on console.


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2012)

Get a good one, ASAP!  Never get a Bethesda game unless it's for the PC lol.  A super-customizable game like that can't be played on a console.

I'm not joking about the "you won't need weapons" thing, as I've yet to so much as draw a blade with this character.  I'm currently either oneshotting people with my Amaterasu or I'm Rasenganing the shit outta them.  Shinra Tensei's pretty fun, too.  

I'm not a fan of Tsukuyomi, only because the maker of the mod made it an AOE.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> *I want mods for Mass Effect aliens as races.* Asari for casters that use nothing but illusion and alteration spells, Drell would be assassins, Batarians would fuck everything and use nothing but their fist, journeyman style


----------



## Ippy (May 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kusanagi Motoko, my kindasortaTifaKonohaninja_


----------



## Frostman (May 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I want mods for Mass Effect aliens as races. *Asari *for casters that use nothing but illusion and alteration spells, Drell would be assassins, Batarians would fuck everything and use nothing but their fist, journeyman style



I think ive seen a mod of her costume in a mod review video.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kusanagi Motoko, my kindasortaTifaKonohaninja_



The guy who made that Naruto mod should try to make Akatsuki robes using the Shrouded Armor's color scheme.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kusanagi Motoko, my kindasortaTifaKonohaninja_


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> The guy who made that Naruto mod should try to make Akatsuki robes using the Shrouded Armor's color scheme.


There's actually an Akatsuki robe mod, but the textures are too saturated (my one and only complaint with many mods is that Skyrim is too bleak and washed out for brightly colored shit).

I opened the texture file in PS and desaturated, but it still is too plain.  All the guy did was take a black background and throw those little red clouds on it.

You just gave me an idea to take the shrouded robe texture file and merge it with my edited Akatsuki robe file.


Hmph!


*Spoiler*: _Laelandril, my (good) Drow sorceress_


----------



## martryn (May 17, 2012)

Meh, game wouldn't be fun if you could more or less one-shot everything like that.  Plus I'm also playing it on XBox.  My laptop is juryrigged together as it is.  I could afford a new computer, and a decent one at that, but I'm trying to hold out just a little longer to build a dream machine that should be viable for half a decade before starting to go obsolete.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2012)

Little by little, I'm increasing my light armor skill. It's currently at 80.

Soon, I will make it reach 100. Then, the only problem that prevents me from being an unstoppable werewolf will be gone!


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> There's actually an Akatsuki robe mod, but the textures are too saturated (my one and only complaint with many mods is that Skyrim is too bleak and washed out for brightly colored shit).
> 
> I opened the texture file in PS and desaturated, but it still is too plain.  All the guy did was take a black background and throw those little red clouds on it.
> 
> ...


Animu shit?


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Animu shit?



?_____?

Drow, and the armor mods I used, are as far away from anime or otaku culture as you could possibly get.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 17, 2012)

this is probably the wrong thread to ask but what the hell


----------



## Nightfall (May 17, 2012)

Haven't played since last year, but what are the chances of some of this stuff making it into the game?



Lycanthrope perk tree and vampire lord sounds good to me, since they were so disappointing in the vanilla.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> this is probably the wrong thread to ask but what the hell


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> There's actually an Akatsuki robe mod, but the textures are too saturated (my one and only complaint with many mods is that Skyrim is too bleak and washed out for brightly colored shit).
> 
> I opened the texture file in PS and desaturated, but it still is too plain.  All the guy did was take a black background and throw those little red clouds on it.
> 
> ...



A drow? Did you actually want to make one or were you just using in lieu of the, let's say weathered, Dunmer face models...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It might exist in either Daggerfall or Arena but I can't remember.



either way thanks


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> A drow? Did you actually want to make one or were you just using in lieu of the, let's say weathered, Dunmer face models...



I've played as a Drow for each TES game I've owned.  All of the drow mods out there are pretty good.

It doesn't hurt that the vanilla TES versions of the dark elves are always... iffy.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 17, 2012)

I was wondering since I could never manage to create a youthful looking one, it worked out in the end since the aesthetic I was going for was a telvanni Mage and being old helps give you a sagacious kind of look, but that's only one character archetype, prolly a very popular one, but not the only one.  I can understand that their diaspora have fallen into destitution etc but still


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2012)

martryn said:


> What sort of character should I play this time?



Nightblades are very fun. There's no greater joy than watching all your enemies kill each other while you sit back and relax. I'm starting to think I should purchase Skyrim on Steam now, but...I've already got it on the PS3 and a cracked version to test out some of the console commands. Some of the mods look really good, and I want a 'legit' copy on my computer. But it's quite expensive, and having a third copy of Skyrim feels very overkill.

_edit:
_
I just tried to fast travel to the College of Winterhold on Shadowmere. I ended up appearing like seven hundred miles up in the air and dropping onto the bridge and killing my horse (somehow I managed to survive). Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> There's actually an Akatsuki robe mod, but the textures are too saturated (my one and only complaint with many mods is that Skyrim is too bleak and washed out for brightly colored shit).
> 
> I opened the texture file in PS and desaturated, but it still is too plain.  All the guy did was take a black background and throw those little red clouds on it.
> 
> ...



Her physical appearance looks very different from any Skyrim character model. It seems you the whole design was created from scratch.

The hair's texture caught my attention too.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Also, that Witcher 2 clothing.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2012)

Is this modding thing something offered by Bethesda, or some genius cheating from the players?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Is this modding thing something offered by Bethesda, or some genius cheating from the players?



Bethesda has released an official tool, the Construction Kit, to the public that lets people make mods for the game.  Bethesda has been very supportive of modding since Morrowind from releasing tools that make the mods to having sections dedicating to modding on their official forums.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> ?_____?
> 
> Drow, and the armor mods I used, are as far away from anime or otaku culture as you could possibly get.



well the faces and hair look animish or doll like ,the second costume it kind of weird too.

i am not saying all anime stuff are bad, there weapon and armor that look awesome like the berserker armor.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 18, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Nightblades are very fun. There's no greater joy than watching all your enemies kill each other while you sit back and relax. I'm starting to think I should purchase Skyrim on Steam now, but...I've already got it on the PS3 and a cracked version to test out some of the console commands. Some of the mods look really good, and I want a 'legit' copy on my computer. But it's quite expensive, and having a third copy of Skyrim feels very overkill.
> 
> _edit:
> _
> I just tried to fast travel to the College of Winterhold on Shadowmere. I ended up appearing like seven hundred miles up in the air and dropping onto the bridge and killing my horse (somehow I managed to survive). Has anybody else experienced this?


must be a rare occurrence since horses should be left in the stables 
this happened to me on a stolen horse too


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2012)

You and Pilaf think we have the obligation of reading all your posts.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2012)

Just checked out a video of the Leveler's Tower mod and it looks pretty sweet. The arena was really well made, though the armour/weapon cabinets on the second floor two were a bit overboard with the organizing. : P


----------



## Shukumei (May 18, 2012)

I have a question - once I finish the main quest, will dragons stop respawning? I haven't gotten all the word walls yet, and it would suck to have no enemies that remotely challenge me (dragons don't, really - I'm Lvl 41). Also, I'd like to get more Dragon Bone and Dragon Scales, and the other loot from killing dragons, not to mention the mod (I haven't gotten it yet) that allows dragon souls to activate perks. If I complete the MQ will there be no more dragons? I'd like to know, since if that's true, I'm going to hold off on continuing it.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

> I have a question - once I finish the main quest, will dragons stop respawning?



No, they will still appear.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 18, 2012)

Shukumei said:


> I have a question - once I finish the main quest, will dragons stop respawning? I haven't gotten all the word walls yet, and it would suck to have no enemies that remotely challenge me (dragons don't, really - I'm Lvl 41). Also, I'd like to get more Dragon Bone and Dragon Scales, and the other loot from killing dragons, not to mention the mod (I haven't gotten it yet) that allows dragon souls to activate perks. If I complete the MQ will there be no more dragons? I'd like to know, since if that's true, I'm going to hold off on continuing it.




Oh don't you worry. They keep a-comin'....


Trust me. 




Ippy said:


> There's actually an Akatsuki robe mod, but the textures are too saturated (my one and only complaint with many mods is that Skyrim is too bleak and washed out for brightly colored shit).
> 
> I opened the texture file in PS and desaturated, but it still is too plain.  All the guy did was take a black background and throw those little red clouds on it.
> 
> You just gave me an idea to take the shrouded robe texture file and merge it with my edited Akatsuki robe file.



That's exactly the reason I recommended the Shrouded Armor as a base. Maybe if you also made some modifications to the clouds themselves... in CS5, an adjustment of -6 in hue and +44 in saturation in reds looks more colorful and still retains a bit of that Skyrim grittiness. I'm unsure how that translates to the actual game editor, but it's a start.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2012)

Dragons still keep appearing everywhere. Trust me. My horse found that out the hard way.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2012)

Shukumei said:


> and it would suck to have no enemies that remotely challenge me


You _can _always mod the game to increase different enemies' damage outputs and HP... 



Luiz said:


> You and Pilaf think we have the obligation of reading all your posts.


Difference is, *I* don't get mad when I have to repeat myself. 



Atlantic Storm said:


> Just checked out a video of the Leveler's Tower mod and it looks pretty sweet. The arena was really well made, though the armour/weapon cabinets on the second floor two were a bit overboard with the organizing. : P


The mod author probably has OCD.



Light Artist said:


> That's exactly the reason I recommended the Shrouded Armor as a base. Maybe if you also made some modifications to the clouds themselves... in CS5, an adjustment of -6 in hue and +44 in saturation in reds looks more colorful and still retains a bit of that Skyrim grittiness. I'm unsure how that translates to the actual game editor, but it's a start.


I tried it with the shrouded robes and black robes, but it still didn't look quite right.


----------



## Shukumei (May 18, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Oh don't you worry. They keep a-comin'....
> 
> Trust me.





Atlantic Storm said:


> Dragons still keep appearing everywhere. Trust me. My horse found that out the hard way.





Ippy said:


> You _can _always mod the game to increase different enemies' damage outputs and HP...


That's good to know. I may just tweak the difficulty settings; I haven't touched them the entire time. I'll turn it up a notch; I have a friend who turns them down whenever she has a hard battle, though, instead of using potions/level-ups/saves. 

I just fought my way through Forelhost, which was semi-difficult in a few areas when there were multiple Draugr Deathlords and the like, (though Rahgot wasn't that bad with someone else distracting him). I cleared out the first part and went back to dump loot in Breezehome and buy a follower (Drunken Huntsman; Jenassa was a lot better than Lydia at walking AROUND trap pressure plates) - after that, it was a cakewalk. Just go in my Sneak/Archery setup and switch to Destruction/Shouts with occasional Stoneflesh/Restoration, and using potions (heal, magicka, buffing Archery or Destruction, invisibility if I'm in a pinch), and it wasn't that hard, especially with Jenassa distracting the Draugr so I could stay undetected and keep getting 3.0x Sneak Archery attacks (and my Ebony Box (Exquisite) and Ebony Arrow combo does 161 damage, not to mention the 25 Shock damage enchantment ...

As for my carry weight, when I have all items on (Thieves Guild Armor lvl2 = +35, boots = +40, ring = +25, necklace = +25, Steed Stone = +100) my carry weight is 605.  Now all I need is that Pickpocket perk (+100) and the Volsung mask (I have Morokei, Rahgot, and Krosis), and I'll be up to 725.  When exploring/quests/etc. and therefore having Sneak/Archery or Magic armor on instead of carrying (Steed Stone still active though), I'm usually 430/480 or thereabouts; once I start clearing an area and getting heavy loot I have to switch out some of my stuff (like Nightingale Boots into the Brawn boots, or Gauldur Amulet / Necklace of Eminent Sneaking into the Lifting one). But now that I've started trying out having followers, I can use them as pack mules.  Though I tend to try and loan them better weapons/armor while in my service - usually Ebony weapons (and armor for Heavy Armor people like Lydia). Though I gave Lydia one Daedric arrow (24 damage :ho) instead of an Ebony.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 19, 2012)

Dat feel when you go mad with power in a Nordic ruin as a level 75 mage, spamming Paralyze and Bane of the Undead at the sight of every meager, witless draugr, but accidentally trip a swinging log trap. 


Oh, the hubris.... _THE HUBRIS!_


----------



## Pilaf (May 19, 2012)

Did you put any Hp or Stamina into said mage, by any chance? 

If it's a pure squishy, I can guess your fate.


----------



## Litho (May 19, 2012)

I really like my new Breton character. He kills people.

But I lost Lydia. She's disappeared on me before but never for that long, she usually respawns with me the next time I fast travel. But I guess she's dead now, as she hasn't returned. Now my mission is to find her body, resurrect her, and kill her again for sucking. To think I was contemplating on marrying that ungrateful failure.

Speaking of marriage, what characters have you guys married? I don't want to jump into any girl (_giggity_) without thinking, since the only way of divorce is DEATH and even then you can't remarry.


----------



## Pilaf (May 19, 2012)

Litho said:


> I really like my new Breton character. He kills people.




It's pretty much what they're raised to do from birth. Ever play Daggerfall? Read the plot synopsis sometime anyway. It's like Game of Thrones in High Rock.


----------



## DedValve (May 19, 2012)

Just beat the entire game a little while ago, also on Master Difficulty. The game was overall pretty easy, everything just kept staggering. Everything.


----------



## Pilaf (May 19, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Just beat the entire game a little while ago, also on Master Difficulty. The game was overall pretty easy, everything just kept staggering. Everything.



Well, yeah. If you use a perk that staggers, that can be very overpowered. 

Also LOL @ "beat the entire game". You don't do that in one of these games. They're not linear. You mean you completed the main quest, right?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 19, 2012)

I sacrificed Lydia to Boethiah, she got in my way once too often...


----------



## Pilaf (May 19, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I sacrificed Lydia to Boethiah, she got in my way once too often...



It's never a bad idea to offer a soul or two to Boethiah. 

Didn't get me Goldbrand in the vanilla game, sadly. Maybe they're saving that for an expansion. It's mentioned in The Great War as having been owned by Titus II at one point. I wonder if he also sacrificed some annoying bitch on a rock to get it. More likely he had to slaughter nine people like I did to get it in Oblivion. Which makes him more badass in a way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2012)

I sacrificed that wood elf you first meet in Riverwood. Just the first person I thought of.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 19, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Did you put any Hp or Stamina into said mage, by any chance?
> 
> If it's a pure squishy, I can guess your fate.



320 HP, 150 stamina, 754 magicka

He's a magical rape-train with jaundice. 

I just didn't have Dragonhide/Ebonyflesh on, so it pushed my sternum through my spine and burst my internal organs.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 19, 2012)

There seems to be a little story between Ulfric and Legate Rikke. He insisted on sparing her, but she wanted to fight.



Litho said:


> I really like my new Breton character. He kills people.
> 
> But I lost Lydia. She's disappeared on me before but never for that long, she usually respawns with me the next time I fast travel. But I guess she's dead now, as she hasn't returned. Now my mission is to find her body, resurrect her, and kill her again for sucking. To think I was contemplating on marrying that ungrateful failure.
> 
> Speaking of marriage, what characters have you guys married? I don't want to jump into any girl (_giggity_) without thinking, since the only way of divorce is DEATH and even then you can't remarry.



I only take followers with me if I have a specific task in mind. And it's best to choose essential characters, because they can't die.

I married Aela in my first gameplay, as a Nord. Honestly, she's the female character you interact with the most in the game. Better than marrying a random one.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I only take followers with me if I have a specific task in mind. And it's best to choose essential characters, because they can't die.
> 
> I married Aela in my first gameplay, as a Nord. Honestly, she's the female character you interact with the most in the game. Better than marrying a random one.



I try to never take any followers with me when I'm playing my mage. Everything dies when he enters a room - I learned that the hard way in Ustengrav with Lydia and Meeko...


----------



## Pilaf (May 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There seems to be a little story between Ulfric and Legate Rikke. He insisted on sparing her, but she wanted to fight.




They served together in the same unit during the Great War a few decades earlier, allying with Cyrodill and High Rock against the Aldmeri Dominion. They respect one another as warriors. I played it from the other side, and after Ulfric dies Rikke mutters "Talos be with you." under her breath, and is scolded a bit by Tullius.


----------



## Litho (May 20, 2012)

Completing one of the war factions is a little too unrewarding. All Tullius gave me was his sword, which is pretty strong, but still. A sword, for uniting the nation? I'd at least expect the power to have imperial soldiers follow me, and some sort of safe place and cash flow from the legion.


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2012)

Ulfric was hitting that shit.





Luiz said:


> I married Aela in my first gameplay, as a Nord. Honestly, she's the female character you interact with the most in the game.


?

If you're in the Companions, maybe.

Otherwise, in the main quest, it is definitely Delphine.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2012)

I married Camilla because she was the quickest, and a decent source of income.

As for who I sacrificed, I used that mercenary Mage in Riften.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2012)

In the game you can pick a side, and that will determine the winner.

But what will be the official outcome of the Civil War in the Elder Scrolls plot?



Ippy said:


> Ulfric was hitting that shit.?
> 
> If you're in the Companions, maybe.
> 
> Otherwise, in the main quest, it is definitely Delphine.



He definitely was hitting that shit. 


I was comparing them as a whole.

There are female characters in each quest line, but you barely interact with most of them.

But come to think of it, there is some decent interaction with Karliah too, and Delphine as you said.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

> But what will be the official outcome of the Civil War in the Elder Scrolls plot?



No clue at this point, I'll go with The Empire or something that will make it so that both could have happened but some other change happened that render that player decision to have been pointless.


----------



## DedValve (May 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well, yeah. If you use a perk that staggers, that can be very overpowered.
> 
> Also LOL @ "beat the entire game". You don't do that in one of these games. They're not linear. You mean you completed the main quest, right?



By beat the game I do mean beat the main quest.


----------



## Pilaf (May 20, 2012)

They'll make it so both Ulfric and Tullius end up dead and some form of compromise is reached. Most likely the war will end in a stalemate and both forces will oppose the Thalmor once they realize they're playing into their hands.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if Ulfric would realize that. Tullius told him the Civil War was exactly what the Thalmor wanted, but he didn't listen. Guy's stubborn like a wall.

On another note, he doesn't seem as bad as people say. During the Stormcloak quest line, I didn't see the selfishness or narcissism that some mentioned.

My only problem with him is the racism. He doesn't give a shit about anyone that isn't a Nord.


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> As for who I sacrificed, I used that mercenary Mage in Riften.


Same.



Luiz said:


> But what will be the official outcome of the Civil War in the Elder Scrolls plot?


Judging by previous games, and the current state of the Empire revealed at the start of this one...

The Stormcloaks and Empire reach a truce during the Alduin crisis, but relations slowly deteriorate over the next several decades, finally reaching to a point where they go back to war.

The Thalmor use this violence to rout both the Stormcloak and Empire forces in the region, restarting the war between the Empire and Aldmeri Dominion.  Only this time, the Thalmor have a greater footing in the region, controlling not only Summerset Isles, but also Valenwood and Skyrim.

With Hammerfell ceded from the Empire and Morrowind a shell of it's former self, the Thalmor win the war and take control of most of Tamriel.


----------



## Pilaf (May 20, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm not sure if Ulfric would realize that. Tullius told him the Civil War was exactly what the Thalmor wanted, but he didn't listen. Guy's stubborn like a wall.
> 
> On another note, he doesn't seem as bad as people say. During the Stormcloak quest line, I didn't see the selfishness or narcissism that some mentioned.
> 
> My only problem with him is the racism. He doesn't give a shit about anyone that isn't a Nord.



I'm constantly amazed by your ability to not read my posts, even when you quote them and respond to them 

I'll say what I said again.

Tullis and Ulfric will end up dead. 

AND THEN

as in, later...

still following, big guy? Lots of words involved and all..

AND THEN

after they die..at which time they'll no longer be alive (I know..this is some deep existential shit here), there'll be a stalemate and eventual war against the Thalmor.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They'll make it so both Ulfric and Tullius end up dead and some form of compromise is reached. Most likely the war will end in a stalemate and both forces will oppose the Thalmor once they realize they're playing into their hands.



I actually came to the same conclusion when I was considering the "documentation" on the war that Betheseda would include in the next installment. I think it's safe to assume that as it regards the sacking of Solitude or Windhelm the literature will be somewhat ambiguous. Whether you killed Tullius or Ulfric will be inconsequential - stragglers from either side will have come together to lash out against Solitude/Windhelm and in that event the surviving commander will have had his jimmies rustled. Then the remnants of whichever side you decimated will congeal and return from their brief hiatus to continue the Civil War. Then things will go on until some unnamed event that Bethesda whipped up occurs that somehow ends the conflict. From then they could choose the victor of the war even if it seems to contradict the decisions made by the Dovahkiin.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Same.
> 
> Judging by previous games, and the current state of the Empire revealed at the start of this one...
> 
> ...



Makes sense. But hopefully there will be a game where you have the chance to kick their elven asses all the way back to Summerset Isle.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Makes sense. But hopefully there will be a game where you have the chance to kick their elven asses all the way back to Summerset Isle.



Eventually that should happen.


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2012)

DedValve said:


> By beat the game I do mean beat the main quest.


I'm not sure why he would assume differently anyway.

It was obvious to anyone who is not a condescending prick that you meant the main quest.



Pilaf said:


> I'm constantly amazed by your ability to not read my posts, even when you quote them and respond to them
> 
> I'll say what I said again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2012)

...


----------



## Ippy (May 20, 2012)

Why did they all have such fat faces?

And Orcs!  They went from fearsome in Morrowind, to Shrek in Oblivion.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

> Why did they all have such fat faces?



They made a horrible character creator.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 21, 2012)

Got Konahrik for the first time. 


Horker-mode achieved.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It's never a bad idea to offer a soul or two to Boethiah.
> 
> Didn't get me Goldbrand in the vanilla game, sadly. Maybe they're saving that for an expansion. It's mentioned in The Great War as having been owned by Titus II at one point. I wonder if he also sacrificed some annoying bitch on a rock to get it. More likely he had to slaughter nine people like I did to get it in Oblivion. Which makes him more badass in a way.



Yeah, slaughtering nine people is definitely more badass. 



Light Artist said:


> I try to never take any followers with me when I'm playing my mage. Everything dies when he enters a room - I learned that the hard way in Ustengrav with Lydia and Meeko...



I know how you feel. As a mage who...particularly favors the Fireball spell, it can be quite annoying to have a follower charge into my barrage of explosions and then die. Dremora Lords, however, get the job done quickly and efficiently, and they don't get in my way. 



Ippy said:


> Same.
> 
> Judging by previous games, and the current state of the Empire revealed at the start of this one...
> 
> ...



And thus begins *The Elder Scrolls VI: The Summerset Isle* 

A guy can dream, can't he? 



Luiz said:


> ...



Dem' vanilla Oblivion faces


----------



## Tony Lou (May 22, 2012)

I have realized the unfathomable power of Berserk Rage. 

As you know, it doubles the damage dealt. Think of how destructive that is when you have a daedric warhammer in hands. 

And Elemental Fury on top of it.

All that while taking only half the damage from enemies. I see an orc in my future.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 22, 2012)

Always wanted to go to Summerset isle, but then, I'm also always a mage...


----------



## Kahvehane (May 23, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I know how you feel. As a mage who...particularly favors the Fireball spell, it can be quite annoying to have a follower charge into my barrage of explosions and then die. Dremora Lords, however, get the job done quickly and efficiently, and they don't get in my way.



They're the best, aren't they? I just like to conjure them, crouch down and cast Invisibility, then let them have a field day - my favorite little helpers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2012)

i think Valenwood and Elsweir would come before Summerset Isle.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

> I opened up the mod in the Creation Kit, and lo and behold, it turns out all the guy did was create his own custom enchantment that uses the Giant's footstomp effect (which is actually a magical effect) for his weapons.



If it gets the desired effect then it doesn't matter how much effort went into it.


----------



## Ippy (May 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If it gets the desired effect then it doesn't matter how much effort went into it.



I didn't mean to sound like it what he did wasn't appreciated.

I meant more along the lines of "oh shit, I didn't know I could use that for my weapon enchantments!"

It's just a bit of a pain, though, since you can't use it around allies, since it staggers everything in the area.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

> I meant more along the lines of "oh shit, I didn't know I could use that for my weapon enchantments!"



Ah, The Creation Kit and all of its predecessors have been highly versatile.  Its practically the same thing as the tool used by the developers to make Skyrim with the only difference being that it lacks a few things from the one that the devs used. 

I just hope that we will have something like the Nehrim mod for Skyrim.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 23, 2012)

I've made the mistake of clearing Driftshade Refuge before doing Blood's Honor. As a consequence, Purity of Revenge wasn't triggered when I completed the previous quest.

I searched for options and one of them was to wait 30 days. I did, and the enemies respawned (I checked the place, without saving of course).

It made no difference.  The other solution is to open the console and do something I don't quite remember right now. But I don't want to mess with that, I might screw something up.

Do guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Ippy (May 23, 2012)

Lemme tell you one thing, if you want to feel like a badass, add an enchantment using Giant's stomps (NOT their slams) to your weapon, and watch as each and every single sword swing, or Deathscythe from Soul Eater (in my case), kicks up dust, staggers everyone within ten feet, and sends whoever you hit flying.





Eternal Goob said:


> I just hope that we will have something like the Nehrim mod for Skyrim.


?_____________?



Luiz said:


> It made no difference.  The other solution is to open the console and do something I don't quite remember right now. But I don't want to mess with that, I might screw something up.
> 
> Do guys have any suggestions?


You can open the console and change the quest marker so that you completed it OR change the quest marker so that according to the game, you've already started the quest.

Then just continue like normal from there.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Ippy said:


> ?_____________?



Probably the single greatest quest mod for Oblivion.  It takes place on a new landmass created by the modders.

[YOUTUBE]5zmeYRxwngM[/YOUTUBE]

Give it a try if you have the time.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 23, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Lemme tell you one thing, if you want to feel like a badass, add an enchantment using Giant's stomps (NOT their slams) to your weapon, and watch as each and every single sword swing, or Deathscythe from Soul Eater (in my case), kicks up dust, staggers everyone within ten feet, and sends whoever you hit flying.?_____________?
> 
> You can open the console and change the quest marker so that you completed it OR change the quest marker so that according to the game, you've already started the quest.
> 
> Then just continue like normal from there.



I haven't got a clue on how to do that. :\


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Are you talking about the quest marker?

Just use the setstage command:

SetStage QuestID StageIndex 

Find the quest and get the quest id and stage index from here:


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I just hope that we will have something like the Nehrim mod for Skyrim.


as long that is in english.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

I could live with subtitles. :33


----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2012)

> You also get to kill lots and lots of Thalmor.


ah my favourite hobby.

I shall give this mod a whirl, then.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably the single greatest quest mod for Oblivion.  It takes place on a new landmass created by the modders.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5zmeYRxwngM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Give it a try if you have the time.



there also Adash city of magic that let yoy teleport to another world.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you talking about the quest marker?
> 
> Just use the setstage command:
> 
> ...



Hmm, not really. Just what to do once I open the console.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3YkO020nE8g[/YOUTUBE]



HiroshiSenju said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> *Altmer master race*
> 
> Anyway, if not Summerset Isle, I'd gladly accept Valenwood. It's pretty badass



*Skyrim Update 1.6*
[YOUTUBE]H7s-8u9ox4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (May 24, 2012)

Those screens actually don't do the mod justice.

It actually looks better than that when you're playing.

Also, the voice work is laughably bad at times.  There's one guy who was trying, and horribly failing, at doing an Eastern European accent (as Khajiit normally have), but the effort they put into it is more than worth it.  It's not so distracting that you can't play it.

It honestly feels like a whole other game.  btw, I wasn't kidding about the airship thing.  You fight mid-flight too.  Tis without a doubt awesome.

edit: Actually, looking at that mod makes me want to play as a Khajiit now.  That custom armor they made was sweet too.  It really fits the desert theme.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 24, 2012)

This is amazing. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qMdd96Dqko&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It seems actual voice actors from the game participated in this parody.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1uYsnoUvv8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (May 24, 2012)

You don't see a hundred angry deers attacking a city everyday.

On a second note, this has made me fall in love with the Nightingale armor. Shame that my characters are heavy armor users.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 25, 2012)

So I herd mounted combat is out


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 25, 2012)

Imma have to leave Lydia in some dark cave with Frost trolls or something. The bitch has now become a burden more than anything. I can't use my best spells...when it's time to fucking run...she doesn't...in tight halls of combat where I wanna archer...it's well...hell.

So yeah. Gonna be dropping that bitch off at the crib today to home cook.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 25, 2012)

seems interesting.


----------



## Nightblade (May 26, 2012)

follower overhaul is a pretty neat mod.


----------



## Pilaf (May 26, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I herd mounted combat is out


----------



## Tony Lou (May 26, 2012)

Shields are wonderful. I don't know how did I live without them in my first gameplay.

And blocking a giant's attacks with it made me feel real boss.



jaknblak said:


> Imma have to leave Lydia in some dark cave with Frost trolls or something. The bitch has now become a burden more than anything. I can't use my best spells...when it's time to fucking run...she doesn't...in tight halls of combat where I wanna archer...it's well...hell.
> 
> So yeah. Gonna be dropping that bitch off at the crib today to home cook.



Lydia's only good for the beginning of the game, like when you're on the way to High Hrothgar. She draws the frost troll's attention away, giving you a chance to  either attack or heal after getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Starrk (May 26, 2012)

I just wanted to take this time to give you a rough idea of what I'm looking at in my main file.

>Character is a male Khajiit, 100 in Sneak, Light Armor, One Handed, Lockpicking, and Archery.
>Is the Listener of the Dark Brotherhood (got all the way up to the repeatable "Forever" contracts"
>Master of the Thieves Guild
>Harbinger of the Companions
>Is a werewolf
>Finished the College of Winterhold & Bards College questlines.
>As for the main questline, I'm at "Diplomatic Immunity".

Now these are the bad things I've accrued in my travels.

>Lydia died.
>I kill the Argonian chick involved in the Skooma quests in Riften, so I can't buy the house there.
>The Boethiah's Conduit seems to be glitching on me, so no Daedric weapon there.
>The owner of the museum in Dawnstar attacked me during one of my Dark Brotherhood contracts, so I killed him. By the time I realized his usefulness in the Daedric dagger quests, I didn't have a save to revert to.

I know there's more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.

You can laugh at me now.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2012)

I'd like to drop off Lydia.

Drop her off a cliff.

I actually did Fus Ro Dah her off the bridge leading to the College of Winterhold a few times. That one section that's eroding and doesn't have any sides. Felt so awesome.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 27, 2012)

Never used Lydia. 

Cicero 4 lyfe.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

I killed Lydia.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2012)

No reason to diss dem weak followers. If they can serve as diversion, their purpose is fulfilled. 

But tell me, what follower really kicks your enemies' asses when you bring him/her along?


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2012)

Well, I hate when the game punishes me for doing "wrong" due to faulty AI systems.

On my newest toon, a Dunmer battlemage, I was walking back to Whiterun after clearing out some bandit den for a bounty. I was with Faendal (I think that's how you spell it), the Bosmer archer from Riverwood. I'd outfitted him in some Elven armor I found and everything. Been good to the little bugger.

Then I see a random Argonian standing on the road. He wants to sell me Skooma. I inform him it's not legal and he attacks me. I guess I killed him too fast or something and the goddamn Bosmer turns hostile to me. I tried putting away my bound sword but he still attacked, so I conjured it again and stuck it through his throat. Now I'm down one companion and still had a bounty in Whiterun.  Luckily I'm Thane so the guards didn't charge me the 40 gold that one Argonian drug dealer life is apparently worth.

I guess I'll stick with Lydia now...also, I know it looks kinda racist for a Dunmer to be slaughtering Argonians, but he attacked me first. As for the Bosmer, they're an inferior bred mer anyway.


----------



## Lamb (May 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well, I hate when the game punishes me for doing "wrong" due to faulty AI systems.
> 
> On my newest toon, a Dunmer battlemage, I was walking back to Whiterun after clearing out some bandit den for a bounty. I was with Faendal (I think that's how you spell it), the Bosmer archer from Riverwood. I'd outfitted him in some Elven armor I found and everything. Been good to the little bugger.
> 
> ...



I have a worst one, I was walking around and came across Thalmor slavers. I killed them to rescue the slave. The slave reported me and I now have over a 1000 gold bounty in one of the holds.


----------



## Death-kun (May 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried making a criminal character? You know, one that just doesn't give a shit and gets into all sorts of trouble. 

I've been feeling like doing that with a new character sometime. Though, for me, it wouldn't be criminal like "I'm gonna murder every named NPC I can find", more like "I'll kill a guard and punch the witnesses in the face, what are you gonna do about it?" And of course the stealing and all that cool stuff. I'd also end up breaking out of jail a lot.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2012)

Everyone does. Only not with the literal idea that they want a criminal character.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Has anyone tried making a criminal character? You know, one that just doesn't give a shit and gets into all sorts of trouble.
> 
> I've been feeling like doing that with a new character sometime. Though, for me, it wouldn't be criminal like "I'm gonna murder every named NPC I can find", more like "I'll kill a guard and punch the witnesses in the face, what are you gonna do about it?" And of course the stealing and all that cool stuff. I'd also end up breaking out of jail a lot.



I think everyone did it already, because they couldn't do it IRL.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well, I hate when the game punishes me for doing "wrong" due to faulty AI systems.
> 
> On my newest toon, a Dunmer battlemage, I was walking back to Whiterun after clearing out some bandit den for a bounty. I was with Faendal (I think that's how you spell it), the Bosmer archer from Riverwood. I'd outfitted him in some Elven armor I found and everything. Been good to the little bugger.
> 
> ...


TES rulebook
1.Save often
2.reload wend shit happens


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> No reason to diss dem weak followers. If they can serve as diversion, their purpose is fulfilled.
> 
> But tell me, what follower really kicks your enemies' asses when you bring him/her along?



To answer your question, Jzargo is the best follower, since he levels with you all the way to 81. 

Of course, Lydia serves as a wonderful diversion, but she tends to get curbstomped too often.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2012)

The one from the College. It took me some time to remember. One of the few khajiit that aren't petty thieves or merchants.

Respectable argonian warriors/mages are also rare in Skyrim. That's why I don't feel motivated to make a character from one of those races.


----------



## Ippy (May 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The one from the College. It took me some time to remember. One of the few khajiit that aren't petty thieves or merchants.


J'Zargo is awesome.

I did a Khajiit run once.  Didn't finish it to completion.  It just didn't feel "right" as the whole Dragonborn thing felt like it should be a human.  I'm currently a Redguard Dragonborn, and this will only be the second character I've finished the game to completion with, out of 10 different I've started, who have mostly been custom races.  I think I'm gonna play as a female Dunmer next (I'll name her _____ Fyr to be all lore-friendly like).

I've discovered that the Nords are waaay more racist to Khajiit than to Dunmer, btw.


----------



## roninmedia (May 27, 2012)

I was walking from Riverwood to Whiterun and happened to run into a Nord on the road who made a remark he was heading to Solitude to join the Imperial Legion. 

I then proceeded to drop back and I was plotting whether or not to kill him for the hell of it since it was night. Next thing I know, I hear his yells and he was fighting a normal mudcrab. Mudcrab won.


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> J'Zargo is awesome.
> 
> I did a Khajiit run once.  Didn't finish it to completion.  It just didn't feel "right" as the whole Dragonborn thing felt like it should be a human.  I'm currently a Redguard Dragonborn, and this will only be the second character I've finished the game to completion with, out of 10 different I've started, who have mostly been custom races.  I think I'm gonna play as a female Dunmer next (I'll name her _____ Fyr to be all lore-friendly like).
> 
> I've discovered that the Nords are waaay more racist to Khajiit than to Dunmer, btw.





Technically, Khajiit makes more sense lore wise than Redguard. Despite being men in form and function Redguards probably have less blood in common with Nords and Imperials than the Elves and Khajiit do.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 27, 2012)

I remember fast traveling to the Dragon Bridge town, and then fight music started to play. Fucking Dragon appears out of nowhere, with guards and civilians alike getting slaughtered while I killed it. 

I found the whole thing funny, and its the kind of humor my assassin would like.


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> TES rulebook
> 1.Save often
> 2.reload wend shit happens



No shit. You'd might as well tell a tornado how to fuck shit up. I own this shit. I decided not to reload over a paltry 40 bounty, though. That little Bosmer bitch deserves to be dead.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> J'Zargo is awesome.
> 
> I did a Khajiit run once.  Didn't finish it to completion.  It just didn't feel "right" as the whole Dragonborn thing felt like it should be a human.  I'm currently a Redguard Dragonborn, and this will only be the second character I've finished the game to completion with, out of 10 different I've started, who have mostly been custom races.  I think I'm gonna play as a female Dunmer next (I'll name her _____ Fyr to be all lore-friendly like).
> 
> I've discovered that the Nords are waaay more racist to Khajiit than to Dunmer, btw.



Or humanoid, like the elves. It's also hard to see a hero when you look at a cat/lizard face.

Male dunmer are plain ugly, but the female ones are alright. My female dark elf is beautiful.

Ten characters? Then you find the character creation feature as irresistible as I do. But I know that leveling them up and everything else takes a lot of time, so it's not really worth it.

The Nords aren't the only ones though. The dislike for khajiit and argonians is common sense in Skyrim.


----------



## Mintaka (May 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well, I hate when the game punishes me for doing "wrong" due to faulty AI systems.
> 
> On my newest toon, a Dunmer battlemage, I was walking back to Whiterun after clearing out some bandit den for a bounty. I was with Faendal (I think that's how you spell it), the Bosmer archer from Riverwood. I'd outfitted him in some Elven armor I found and everything. Been good to the little bugger.
> 
> ...


It must have been a glitch.

I know he will attack you if you attack thalmor since he supports them, furthermore he has a zero tolerance policy for crimes.

I also know that he doesn't survive being frozen with ice form and then being assaulted by an angry dremora lord.  Stupid asshole turned on me when I got in a fight with three random thalmor.


Kind of wish I'd kept conjuration on the second version of my same character, but I felt like I was just sitting back to often and wanted to get in the fray.  However conjuring up a dremora lord and watching it kill everything was really entertaining.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Or humanoid, like the elves. It's also hard to see a hero when you look at a cat/lizard face.
> 
> Male dunmer are plain ugly, but the female ones are alright.



*Spoiler*: _Relyna Fyr_ 









There's pretty people mods at Skyrim Nexus, and I'm currently using like 4.  One for female faces, male faces, hair, and better body meshes.


----------



## Pilaf (May 28, 2012)

Why does her plate armor have giant boobs? 
That's kinda impractical.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2012)

So is wearing armor that doesn't completely cover all of her skin in a frozen wasteland, but it's all fantasy.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (May 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The one from the College. It took me some time to remember. One of the few khajiit that aren't petty thieves or merchants.
> 
> Respectable argonian warriors/mages are also rare in Skyrim. That's why I don't feel motivated to make a character from one of those races.



Such a shame. Argonians were so badass in Oblivion. 
 The Dunmer are where it's at in Morrowind  (also fits the lore better)



Pilaf said:


> Why does her plate armor have giant boobs?
> That's kinda impractical.



I was wondering the same thing 
Modders gonna mod, of course.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2012)

If you motherfuckers want to see impractical...
*Spoiler*: _changed her name to Velmyna Fyr, as Relyna was waaaay to close to Brelyna Maryon from the College of Winterhold, and chose a new hair mesh (think Motoko from GitS)_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 28, 2012)

J'zargo is terrible. 

I had him at level 81 on my 'invincible super character' at one point, and was basically storing all my good weapons on him (the ones I didn't need). An Ancient Dragon flew down, so I just went away expecting J'zargo to curb stomp the thing because he's level 81 and I gave him loads of high level spell books.

...he just used Flames and Sparks, and I continued to wait, hoping he'd do something else. The dragon flew up, I used Dragonrend, it missed, it dropped down and J'zargo was sent flying off the mountain and I lost both his body and a bunch of high level enchanted items.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

You might as well not even wear armor if you are wearing something like that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 28, 2012)

> Has anyone tried making a criminal character? You know, one that just doesn't give a shit and gets into all sorts of trouble.



My first character. He was an Imperial who went around punching everyone and slashing everything in sight. I killed all of Riverwood and Whiterun (bar essentials) and most of the people in the other major holds apart from people who were absolutely necessary for my...needs (e.g buying weapons to kill people with). Voice of the Emperor was immensely useful in my endeavors.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2012)

The only "criminal" characters I've made have been my one foray into the Thieves Thugs, and the couple times I did the DB questline.





Eternal Goob said:


> You might as well not even wear armor if you are wearing something like that.


I can't help it.

For every good armor for a male, there's like 30 female armors, and they're ALL skimpy.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2012)

The skin's texture needs some work though.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 28, 2012)

I'm guessing it's a robe not armour, speaking of which, the spell protections should've been set to last much longer than they do, it's so irritating to have to cast them over and over


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

> I can't help it.
> 
> For every good armor for a male, there's like 30 female armors, and they're ALL skimpy.



Damn those horny modders. 



TasteTheDifference said:


> I'm guessing it's a robe not armour,



Nah, that looks quite a bit like chainmail armor.


----------



## Ippy (May 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The skin's texture needs some work though.



Clearly this is a crazy man.





TasteTheDifference said:


> I'm guessing it's a robe not armour, speaking of which, the spell protections should've been set to last much longer than they do, it's so irritating to have to cast them over and over


Actually, it's a retextured female Ebony Armor.  It's a combo of Nocturnal's Robe with a fancy chainmail texture.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2012)

Some tumblr goodies.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 31, 2012)

Dawnguard Trailer

[YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 31, 2012)

Oh my god 

Was that a frost giant?


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dawnguard Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]



Vampire Lords vs The Dawnguard Hunters..


I can live with that!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

I guess i'm gonna have to put out another playthrough


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dawnguard Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]



Okay, that really has captured my interest.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dawnguard Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]


awesome the monsters look amazing.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

Looks alright.


----------



## Lamb (May 31, 2012)

Now I gotta steal monies so I can get this. Also, I should probably beat Skyrim. >_>


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 31, 2012)

Well now i'll have a good reason to start playing again


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

crossbows!!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 31, 2012)

I wanted spears tho x(


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

If we get spears they will be the last DLC.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2012)

I'll wait until this is half off so I only have to pay 10 bucks.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

20 bucks for DLC? Typical Bethseda


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2012)

gamespot trailer analysis.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

The World said:


> 20 bucks for DLC? Typical Bethseda



Typical game developers.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2012)

Funny too, because Fallout 3 and New Vegas expacs were 10 bucks.

Elder Scrolls apparently is there special little cash cow. Golden goose keeps laying dem eggs.


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> Oh my god
> 
> Was that a frost giant?



Either that or a giant troll. It didn't look much like Karstaag from Bloodmoon but it might be a design decision.

A note on vanilla skyrim - Conjuration is fricking fun at high levels. Like fun as hell. I've been gradually rolling new characters just to get the full perk trees for all of the skills in the game since November, but I've not had as much fun with any of them as Conjuration. If you summon Olaf One-Eye or Arniel Gaigne with those special summoning abilities you gain from quests and THEN summon two Dremora Lords, you can have three elite minions basically wrecking everything in sight for you.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 31, 2012)

What is it with Bill Nighy being a vampire boss all the time?! This man needs to share the awesome!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 31, 2012)

The villain narrating the trailer... what exactly is he?


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2012)

New things I noticed in the trailer. Ancestor moths surround you as you read the Elder Scroll.



Also, if you pause really fast during the part where the axe-wielding knight on horseback swings his weapon at the right moment you'll notice a small symbol on the breast of his armor. It's the symbol of the Order of the Virtuous Blood, the vampire hunting guild from Oblivion.



Luiz said:


> The villain narrating the trailer... what exactly is he?




Ancient Vampire Lord


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2012)

Damn, that trailer was awesome.


----------



## Ippy (May 31, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Dawnguard Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3PjBSicSVqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 31, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Vampire Lords vs The Dawnguard Hunters..
> 
> 
> I can live with that!


gonna hunt me some vampires.


----------



## Litho (May 31, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> gonna hunt me some vampires.



Gonna blot out the sun 



bigduo209 said:


> What is it with Bill Nighy being a vampire boss all the time?! This man needs to share the awesome!



Well, he does kick ass at it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2012)

Crossbows, mounted combat, vampire lords and vampire hunting? This is shaping up to be a pretty darn awesome DLC.


----------



## Nightfall (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully this is as good as it looks.


----------



## Pilaf (May 31, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Crossbows, mounted combat, vampire lords and vampire hunting? This is shaping up to be a pretty darn awesome DLC.



The mounted combat thing is actually not going to be new to Dawnguard but is a free DLC with patch 1.6. PC users are already beta testing that one. It's probably featured prominently in this trailer to show off that kickass ethereal horse. Do want.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2012)

That horse will replace Shadowmere, who gave its life to protect the Dragonborn from falling to his death. 

RIP Shadowmere


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 1, 2012)

wow so you can transform into some vampire monster thing huh?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes. If you watch the trailer carefully you'll see there are actually two new types of winged humanoids. The first is the Vampire Lord form and the second is


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> That horse will replace Shadowmere, who gave its life to protect the Dragonborn from falling to his death.
> 
> RIP Shadowmere



I hated Shadowmere.

I never use horses, and I hated how you had no choice in whether or not you got to use him, and I hated how he was nigh invincible, and he would completely fuck up my stealthiness by going in guns blazing every time I fast traveled.

So... I modded him to NOT be nigh invincible... then I killed him.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it's interesting how the Scrolls are gradually being incorporated more into the series as physical artifacts rather than simply being alluded to when the prophecy of the main quest is being discussed. I was surprised when they included one in the Thieves' Guild in Oblivion, and even more so when one appeared in Skyrim's main quest. Now apparently we'll be seeking out Scrolls (plural) for an expansion. I guess Bethesda finally figured out that if you're going to name your video games after an object then maybe they should be a bit more physically present in the story lines.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 1, 2012)

It'd be nice if you could use either one you get in Skrim at choice places to look forward or backwards in time to get new Shouts or something.


----------



## Griever (Jun 1, 2012)

So it's about Vampires, sweet. I have actually not played as a vampire as of yet, that'll have to be rectified before dawnguard comes out...


----------



## Krich2nd (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder if we'll be able to transform into vampire lords with Dawnguard...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yes. If you watch the trailer carefully you'll see there are actually two new types of winged humanoids. The first is the Vampire Lord form and the second is



could be, i wonder if Dawnguard will be set in High Rock Territory.


----------



## Griever (Jun 1, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to transform into vampire lords with Dawnguard...



In the trailer it looks like you are controlling a vampire lord, so i'd assume so.. 

Also i heard that there is new script (or whatever) for new Vampire and Werewolf abilities, i don't know how true that is though.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome, I can finally get to back into Skyrim.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2012)

Man, the magicka cost for the highest level spells is ridiculous. It's impossible to be able to use them comfortably without resorting to enchanted items to reduce it.

Take Fire Storm for an example. It requires 846. With the Master perk it's reduced to half, 423. Which still is... a fucking lot. You will need to have a 2000 magicka stat if your combat style revolves around mage skills.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2012)

I just wear armor that's enchanted to have Destruction and Conjuration magic cost nothing.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 1, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> could be, i wonder if Dawnguard will be set in High Rock Territory.



Parts of it might be, but the castle at the beginning is in a snowy area on an island. Doesn't rule out Solsthiem, although I doubt that as well. Perhaps a new and secluded area(s).



Luiz said:


> Man, the magicka cost for the highest level spells is ridiculous. It's impossible to be able to use them comfortably without resorting to enchanted items to reduce it.
> 
> Take Fire Storm for an example. It requires 846. With the Master perk it's reduced to half, 423. Which still is... a fucking lot. You will need to have a 2000 magicka stat if your combat style revolves around mage skills.




I had that problem with my Conjuration Master Spells - but since I'm a Conjuration Master I have the Sigil Stone, so I can use the Atronach Forge to craft enchanted Daedric armor. Lots of reloading and retrying involved* but I eventually got a full set all enchanted to decrease mana cost of Conjuration spells. My Conjuration spells literally cost nothing to cast now. I can summon double Dremora Lords and bound swords to my heart's content.

*I used the recipe to summon a random piece with a random enchantment. It's a pretty extensive catalogue, but if you're patient it usually takes less than an hour to find all the pieces you want. There's pieces for other magicka schools, too, but since you basically have to be an expert Conjurer to get any of them it's the obvious choice.

If you wanna be better at some other school you might want to get good at Enchanting yourself or invest in some of those Master level robes they sell at the college.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 1, 2012)

did that dragon just took a dive, this DLC may be worth getting immediately


 wonder if I can turn into both vampire and werewolf


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Parts of it might be, but the castle at the beginning is in a snowy area on an island. Doesn't rule out Solsthiem, although I doubt that as well. Perhaps a new and secluded area(s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will just enchant different items for each magic school I have interest in.

But do I really need to get the expensive Master level robes for that?

 I disenchanted Thalmor robes which grants 12% reduction. I'd figure that when my Enchanting skill becomes higher and I get certain perks as well, it will be possible to increase that to 25%.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> did that dragon just took a dive, this DLC may be worth getting immediately
> 
> 
> wonder if I can turn into both vampire and werewolf



Vampires don't have any useful powers in Skyrim. Be a werewolf and wreck people's shit. Which is best if you are a light armor user.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Vampires don't have any useful powers in Skyrim. Be a werewolf and wreck people's shit. Which is best if you are a light armor user.



yep, I doing that on my archer/conjurer run, really neat class, I tried to run as a vampire on my first run, a true jack of all trades sort of, but I found it not worth the hassle, I mean the regeneration gets nerfed under the sun, which limited me as to what I could do outside and back then I didn't new the restoration exploit, then I had to watch out for the days, and the feeding, to keep myself from going into a city and find that everyone and their mothers (literally) hated my guts for no reason and was out to kill me, and although I gotta say the thinks that I got was pretty neat I just decided to seek out the cure.

I'm planning to play as a vampire on my third run, in which will be the one 'll probably play the DG DLC


----------



## Frostman (Jun 1, 2012)

Ever since i contracted vampireism in the PS3 version of oblivion and wasn't able to cure it due to a bug, i've always had an extreme prejudiced toward vampires. I'd specifically targets mods for morrowind and PC oblivion that allowed me to kill more and more vampires. 

I am looking forward to adding to my vampire dust collection.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I will just enchant different items for each magic school I have interest in.
> 
> But do I really need to get the expensive Master level robes for that?




If you're going to enchant them yourself, then no, but you'll need Grand souls, some good Enchant perks and a high Enchant level to get the best possible effects. You'd have to be an Expert level Enchanter at least to match those robes.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> wonder if I can turn into both vampire and werewolf




Werewolves are immune to disease, so unless turning into these new Vampires is some plot device that circumvents that I'm guessing no.

On the other hand, it'd be fun to RP a vampire hunting werewolf.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 2, 2012)

only if bethesda says that the dawnguard hunters are in fact werewolves

Underwolrd anybody?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Werewolves are immune to disease, so unless turning into these new Vampires is some plot device that circumvents that I'm guessing no.
> 
> On the other hand, it'd be fun to RP a vampire hunting werewolf.


that would be beast  

and I have the feeling that it will be indeed some sort of plot device considering is part of the main quest.

Imma be playing the main story line of the DLC to this song


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

There's an exploit to become both a werewolf and a vampire if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Litho (Jun 2, 2012)

Pilaf,

I know it is riciculously early to think about this, but based on the way the story is going and possible hints in Skyrim dialogue, what would be the best bet on the where and what of the next elder scrolls installment?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 2, 2012)

Litho said:


> Pilaf,
> 
> I know it is riciculously early to think about this, but based on the way the story is going and possible hints in Skyrim dialogue, what would be the best bet on the where and what of the next elder scrolls installment?




I can't say. Like literally. I can't. The Dark Brotherhood would put the black dart in me if I told what I know about the future. 

I will say two things, though - the fact that Summerset Isles have been renamed Alinor again and the fact that sounds like it would be a great video game title as well as recent plot developments with the Thalmor lead me to believe it's far from unlikely we'll get a game in the Altmer homeland. In fact, TES 3 was originally going to be set there but it was decided at the time that game graphics needed to advance at least another ten years to do justice to the land of the High Elves.

Another thing - it would be a perfectly logical and exciting addition to the story of the Dragonborn if we could somehow learn more about Talos and his origins. We've been given hints in the main Skyrim game that  might be the true version of events*, and the concept of time travel and such using the Elder Scrolls has been confirmed...


* Tiber being from High Rock, and being a murderous backstabber who employed others to do his dirty work, etc.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm calling it now, this DLC will be use to explain why the dragonborn didn't outright proceeded to solve all of the empire's problem by TES 6


----------



## Litho (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like both Werewolves and Vampire Lords will get a perk tree. And you'll be able to change your looks in the ratways.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

> But do I really need to get the expensive Master level robes for that?



Out of curiosity, what level are you? I'm level 60 on my Mage character and I've found Master level Destruction and Illusion robes in some chests before.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 3, 2012)

so Zenimax filed for a trademark for Hearthfire could that be the next DLC name?

Hearthfire is the name for September in the Elder Scrolls name.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2012)

Litho said:


> Looks like both Werewolves and Vampire Lords will get a perk tree. And you'll be able to change your looks in the ratways.



what's that issue of game informer

actually after getting around reading I actually I'm happy the way they integrated perks 

but I bet you the bastard would be happy as fuck

can't fucking wait


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yes. If you watch the trailer carefully you'll see there are actually two new types of winged humanoids. The first is the Vampire Lord form and the second is



got confirmed to be a Gargoyle.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> so Zenimax filed for a trademark for Hearthfire could that be the next DLC name?
> 
> Hearthfire is the name for September in the Elder Scrolls name.




yes, and these holidays are associated with it:

Tales and Tallows - 3rd Hearth Fire (3rd September)

No other holiday divides the people of Tamriel like the 3rd of Hearth Fire. A few of the oldest, more superstitious men and women do not speak all day long for fear that the evil spirits of the dead will enter their bodies. Most citizens enjoy the holiday, calling it Tales and Tallows, but even the most lighthearted avoid the dark streets of Tamriel cities, for everyone knows the dead do walk tonight. Only the Mages Guild completely thrives on this day. In celebration of the oldest magical science, necromancy, all magical items are half price today.

Khurat - 6th Hearth Fire (6th September)

Every town and fellowship in the Wrothgarian Mountains celebrates Khurat, the day when the finest young scholars are accepted into the various priesthoods. Even those people without children of age go to pray for the wisdom and benevolence of the clergy.

Riglametha - 12th Hearth Fire (12th September)

Riglametha is celebrated on the twelfth of Hearth Fire every year in Lainlyn as a celebration of Lainlyns many blessings. Pageants are held on such themes as the Ghraewaj, when the daedra worshippers in Lainlyn were changed to harpies for their blasphemy.

Children's Day - 19th Hearth Fire (19th September)

Children's Day in Betony is a festive occasion with a grim history. All know though few choose to recall that Children's Day began as a memorial to the dozens of children in Betony who were stolen from their homes by vampires one night never to be seen again. This happened over a hundred years ago, and the holiday has since become a celebration of youth.


----------



## Litho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sick and tired of school work and stuff getting in the way of me really delving into this game. I've started like 4 different kind of characters but never went much higher than lvl 15 or 20... 

When I'm done with my exams, I'll take my time to create my character, reminiscent of my Oblivion character, and get into this propperly.
Let's see here. 
Name: Litho
Race: Dunmer
From poor thief/adventurer, to murderer, to rich dude. Then I 'hit the books' and become a god-like mage. At this stage I'll give him a nice beard. Then he'll decide to become immortal by becoming a vampire, which should be close to the release of the expansion so he can become a vampire lord as well! Also no fast-traveling, at least during the first stages. You get your best adventures by exploring.

Huza!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 3, 2012)

WTF, WTF. Finally killed Alduin.

Been to heaven or some shit. Got haxxx shouts...man I'm going to massacre cities now. Peace.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 3, 2012)

so I was checking the GameJam 2011 skyrim presentation and I couldn't help but notice that many things that they either implemented or will [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PedZazWQ48[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZ-o5VlhCo[/YOUTUBE]
so what you guys think we are gonna get besides the ones confirmed/we already have?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 3, 2012)

I want that giant crab. Now.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I want that giant crab. Now.



I know a girl that can give you giant crabs.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2012)

i saw a mudcrab the other day.



horrible creatures.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 4, 2012)

they're pretty delicious.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2012)

Same here. I was wondering what it might taste like. 




Jak N Blak said:


> Call dragon, I got the second word for Storm call and I apparently can call some dudes from heaven to come aid me. HAXXX
> 
> And dammit...I want to storm call Windhelm. I just do...
> Lol.



Wait. You have finished the main quest line and you still have only two words for Storm Call? I hope you didn't miss the one in Skuldafn, because you'll never be there again.

With that said, it's an epic, godly Shout.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Same here. I was wondering what it might taste like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you made my heart skip a beat, lol. Yeah I got that one in Skuldafn. You can't miss that shit. Haha


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn it, it's happening again. In my first run, the lagging became gradually worse, until it reached a point where it was impossible to play. Later on, I decided to delete the file.

In my current gameplay the lagging is getting worse each time too. That shit seems to foreshadow the save file's death.

Is there any way to prevent it?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2012)

I have found myself being madly in love with Morrowind's theme song lately, but should I also get the game? Its a big step backwards from Skyrim to Morrowind, isn't it?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 4, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I have found myself being madly in love with Morrowind's theme song lately, but should I also get the game? Its a big step backwards from Skyrim to Morrowind, isn't it?



Only graphically and combat wise. 

The story, setting and experiences in Morrowind are still pretty fresh.

Since someone brought Morrowind up, some of you long term ES fans might appreciate this thing I found about .

Very long read and probably dry for the uninterested but it illustrates why Morrowind will always be one of my favorite games.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Only graphically and combat wise.
> 
> The story, setting and experiences in Morrowind are still pretty fresh.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll try to get Wine up and running (ubuntu user here). And if it doesn't work then I'll buy a second hand xbox.

I currently don't have the time to read it entirely, but I'll bookmark it to save it for later.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it wrong that I play it on the 360 and not the PC?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 4, 2012)

here's 1 thing that ive learned with skyrim and Oblivion armor mods

Male Armor = Lore Friendly and awesome!
Female Armor = By Strippers For Strippers(mainly nausicaa's armors)


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 4, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> here's 1 thing that ive learned with skyrim and Oblivion armor mods
> 
> Male Armor = Lore Friendly and awesome!
> Female Armor = By Strippers For Strippers(mainly nausicaa's armors)



amen bro


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy mother poop. For the first time I confront a ancient dragon. Got scared like a bitch...ran behind a house and called on Oda! Epic fight was epic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Holy mother poop. For the first time I confront a ancient dragon. Got scared like a bitch...ran behind a house and called on Oda! Epic fight was epic.



Was it only because you were intimidated, or really due to your character being too weak to take on a ancient dragon?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2012)

Stark said:


> Is it wrong that I play it on the 360 and not the PC?



I'm playing it on the PS3


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Was it only because you were intimidated, or really due to your character being too weak to take on a ancient dragon?



Nah I could've handled it  I just wanted to see some Dragon v. Dragon! It was a beautiful battle I must say.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

When is Dawnguard coming out? And the DLC means its free right?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2012)

A little riddle for you. What do you call a forgetful elf?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> When is Dawnguard coming out? And the DLC means its free right?



Dawnguard will *NOT* be free. You'll have to pay for it as it's essentially an expansion pack. Only patches and system updates are free.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah okay. no prob.

How do you pay for it though?


----------



## Litho (Jun 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> A little riddle for you. What do you call a forgetful elf?



what?

I love riddles!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2012)

Litho said:


> what?
> 
> I love riddles!



Alzhei*mer*.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> yes, and these holidays are associated with it:
> 
> Tales and Tallows - 3rd Hearth Fire (3rd September)
> 
> ...


but i dont think they would release a DLC based on that month.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> but i dont think they would release a DLC based on that month.



And yet they registered "Hearthfire" and it is classified as a DLC.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> Yeah.... so how do you get it for PS3?



Playstation Network?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

W-w-what IS this? 

I went to everyone that was at the peace council that cared about me killing Alduin yet only the blades and the old dude cares?

The disrespect! I first went to Ulfric's castle...alot of people were at the dinning table and everyone dissed me :amazed. One even called me a DOG...a fucking....DOG 

Windhelm burned to the ground that night ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> I have a bloody PS3.
> 
> Wtf you mean Xbox?  Surely it can't be exclusive to just that.



I thought it hasn't been announced yet for PSN... correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> W-w-what IS this?
> 
> I went to everyone that was at the peace council that cared about me killing Alduin yet only the blades and the old dude cares?
> 
> ...



They are stormcloaks, dude. They hate your guts for helping the Imperials win the war.

I see. Did you... Shout at the skies? 

Really man, why haven't you gone after the third word for Storm Call yet?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> They are stormcloaks, dude. They hate your guts for helping the Imperials win the war.
> 
> I see. Did you... Shout at the skies?



I screamed like a crazy ass bitch.



> Really man, why haven't you gone after the third word for Storm Call yet?



I found it today actually  Decided I'm gonna finally start reading guides to find stuff so that's the first thing I researched.

I used it and It killed Lydia...so...quickly... Lmao. Wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Frostman (Jun 5, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I thought it hasn't been announced yet for PSN... correct me if I'm wrong



There hasn't been any official release date for the other two, but from my sources the plan was for Xbox to get the first two expansions as timed exclusive as well as exclusive excess to the beta. But it will come out on all platforms. They don't have the balls to not release it for the PC. And im sure PS3 will get it as well.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

The Vampire abilities just look amazing in the dlc ....


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2012)

In that case, being a vampire might be finally worth it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 5, 2012)

Youtube version


----------



## Litho (Jun 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Alzhei*mer*.



Haha 


Awesome footage!


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Youtube version


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

I can turn into a swarm of bats, life you are awesome


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't wait for the fucking 26th.

Werewolf perks might make me want to actually be a werewolf.

And new Dragonbone weapons! Fuck yes!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

so I screen capped the some of the werewolf perks
*Spoiler*: _werewolf perks_ 








also from gameinformer


			
				vampire perks said:
			
		

> Here is the list of perks he had for his vampiric form:
> 
> Power of the Grave: 50 bonus points to health, magicka, and stamina
> Vampire Grip: A Force Pull style ability that allows you to pull distant targets toward you and choke them
> ...





Krory said:


> Can't wait for the fucking 26th.
> 
> Werewolf perks might make me want to actually be a werewolf.
> 
> And new Dragonbone weapons! Fuck yes!



stronger than daedric


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2012)

Supposedly there's gonna be Dwarven Crossbows and Steel Crossbows like in Morrowind, and possibly more varieties. I'd be surprised if there wasn't one made from Dragon materials since they're hyping Dragon weapons.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 6, 2012)

i like the fact that you get the perks by killing people.


i am more of a Werewolf person than a Vampire one.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 6, 2012)

Well here's my little pet project

*Spoiler*: __ 




since skyrim save files sucks for their compatibility with some NPC mods, im playing all again to see the results
so here's Lydia for now






Well since skyrim showed up the 5 main holds being more organized thus different(Whiterun being the old and classic RPG/rohan city with good warriors, Solitude's Medieval/GoT city style, Riften's Thief/Ranger looks), i've deiced to change the look of our housecarls since they all looked the same crap with steel set, a steel sword and same stats, so my new pet projetct is based in their main cities look

Take Lydia for an example: she lives in whiterun, thus she's one of the many housecarls in whiterun hold, so since she lived there for her entire life, probbaly she received some training from the Companions, maybe she was even a shield sister too before she became a housecarl, thx for her training she's good now with 1h weapons/DW, Shields and Mainly heavy 2h weapons(hammers, thus she going She-Hulk with Volendrung), thus her main armor is the Ancient Nord set.

for the other Housecarls, when i get them i'll show their modfications like argis using a Tanking Dwarven set, Iona being a Ranger and etc.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice work.

Lydia must be the most modded follower in the game lol.



I'm partial to my duel Dremora Lord thralls (modded my own spell).  "I smell weakness" never gets old.


----------



## Griever (Jun 6, 2012)

So, is the June 26th release only for the 360?, cause i read that PC users will have to wait an additional 30 days for dawnguard


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 6, 2012)

Griever said:


> So, is the June 26th release only for the 360?, cause i read that PC users will have to wait an additional 30 days for dawnguard


it looks like the PC players "will Test this game even before the X360 users"


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

June 26th isn't even a solid release date.

It's more of a "We hope we'll have it by then but who knows, really." Typical Bethesda.


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the crossbow edition even though I'm more of a regular bow&arrow player.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 7, 2012)

Im in the final room of the last thieves guild quest and I keep fucking freezing because of a retarded glitch.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> June 26th isn't even a solid release date.
> 
> It's more of a "We hope we'll have it by then but who knows, really." Typical Bethesda.



So people complain that they insisted on a November 11 release date for Vanilla skyrim and then released it buggy, and now people are complaining they're not committing to a strict release date. Wut?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 7, 2012)

Your argument would only be valid if Krory was one of the people who complained about both the release of Skyrim _and _the fact that it was released buggy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Your argument would only be valid if Krory was one of the people who complained about both the release of Skyrim _and [/I*]the fact that it was released buggy.*_


_and so is every Beth open world game._


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2012)

Bethesda and buggy games are married for life.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Your argument would only be valid if Krory was one of the people who complained about both the release of Skyrim _and _the fact that it was released buggy.



here's my quote on SB forums about Todd's interview on G4tv



> Todd in this interview sounded like: "we don care if most players has pirate or legal copies of skyrim, we just want the players to be happy and play this game in a good ol' Morrowind style with their own stories, adventures and etc., allright that we rushed the game bcuz of 11/11/11, but we'll add the missing contents little by little as free DLC patches or paid DLC's for heavy contents like dawnguard, thus for the 1st time we fixed up the navmesh bug who haunted us since Oblivion, we're helping the players to have something that they really want, fun!, something who other game devs lost in their way."
> 
> i'd hope to see someday todd and carmack in the same project only to see the results(Quake V H.P Lovecraft), these guys are the few ones in the game industry who didn't go mad with success like some Blizzard devs.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda and buggy games are married for life.


Obsidian takes the credit.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 7, 2012)

well i think that calder is useless for my little pet mod, since you need to finish up the civil war quest to get him and hjerim

now what you guys think about the hirelings?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Your argument would only be valid if Krory was one of the people who complained about both the release of Skyrim _and _the fact that it was released buggy.



I wasn't talking about Krory. His post simply reminded me of the fact some of the same people who complained about the former now complain about the latter.


edit: A thing


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2012)

gamespot posted screenshots.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

Got back my Skyrim 

Can't wait for Dawnguard. Anyway, a question mates. Is patch 1.5 causing more problems than its supposed to be fixing? I haven't d/l any of the patches since I got it back in Dec. Been reading its friggin' up the game than helping it.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you guys know of a good and fast way of making money in Skyrim?

As well as armor meant for the mage type? I want good armor for my mage that I'm raising.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Do you guys know of a good and fast way of making money in Skyrim?
> 
> As well as armor meant for the mage type? I want good armor for my mage that I'm raising.



Join the thieves guild, then you can repeat easy generic quests for two of the members and you get a decent amount of gold each time.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

Thieves Guild eh? That is so far away in Riften lol. I'm in Whiterun right now. I'll check it out.

And I'm spam training with Viskas in the yard right now and I had Faendal with me but he died so I was using him as a zombie about 5 times when all of a sudden I couldn't revive him anymore. Do you guys know why?


----------



## Frostman (Jun 8, 2012)

You could improve and enchant weapons and armor you find in your adventure.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

Hmm, okay. 

Anyway, I'm done spam training with Vilkas but he won't stop attacking me. Even when I use weapons.

;_;


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

So Faendal is dead, but I still can't get Lydia to follow me. I'm confused now. I was using him as a zombie to help train with Viskas but after a while, the spell wouldn't work anymore.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll help you, but you've got to calm down first and take a deep breath. Stop making double posts. Find your center. Now which question do you need answered first?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 8, 2012)

foreign said:


> Do you guys know of a *good and fast way of making money in Skyrim?
> *
> As well as armor meant for the mage type? I want good armor for my mage that I'm raising.


looting dungeons.

collect ingredients and turn them in to poisons and potions and sell them.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'll help you, but you've got to calm down first and take a deep breath. Stop making double posts. Find your center. Now which question do you need answered first?



I apologize. I was quite agitated when I posted this (gamer's rage)

The three below, in any order you want.



foreign said:


> Got back my Skyrim
> 
> Can't wait for Dawnguard. Anyway, a question mates. Is patch 1.5 causing more problems than its supposed to be fixing? I haven't d/l any of the patches since I got it back in Dec. Been reading its friggin' up the game than helping it.





foreign said:


> Do you guys know of a good and fast way of making money in Skyrim?
> 
> As well as armor meant for the mage type? I want good armor for my mage that I'm raising.





foreign said:


> Thieves Guild eh? That is so far away in Riften lol. I'm in Whiterun right now. I'll check it out.
> 
> And I'm spam training with Viskas in the yard right now and I had Faendal with me but he died so I was using him as a zombie about 5 times when all of a sudden I couldn't revive him anymore. Do you guys know why?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm trying to do that zero magicka cost through enchanting business. 

But even though I have lvl 100 Enchanting skil, I only reach 15% reduction even with a grand soul gem.

What am I missing?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2012)

Tomorrow...I kill Ulfric. Well Idk if I'll kill him yet...I just marched into Windhelm with the Imperials and the game froze on my ass and I rage quit. Lol.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2012)

How the hell did you guys get lvl 100 in any of those skills?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2012)

It happens naturally through use.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2012)

You guys make it seem easy and fast lol.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 9, 2012)

Made an Orc warrior-type (Heavy Armor & Two Handed) so I could get the last achievement I need (Oblivion Walker).

The problem I'm having is Boethiah's Calling. I've had two things happen, one on each of my characters:

1. (Khajiit w/ rogue-like build) I slayed everyone at her shrine near Windhelm, she possessed the last one I killed (becoming her Conduit), but the dialogue doesn't move past "You have caught my attention mortal. That is most unwise." And the quest says to speak to her Conduit.

2. (Orc w/ warrior-like build) I brought Golldir with me this time. As I arrived at the shrine, none of the npcs were hostile, but I did manage to get the Blade of Sacrifice from an npc named Priestess of Boethiah. I had Golldir use the Pillar and he got trapped on it. After slaying him with the Blade, Boethiah possesses him and goes through _the exact same dialogue as on my Khajiit_. Again the quest says to speak to her Conduit.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2012)

I am now a vampire.

Anyone else here is a vampire as well?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2012)

i prefer Werewolfs.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2012)

foreign said:


> How the hell did you guys get lvl 100 in any of those skills?





Luiz said:


> It happens naturally through use.



Or ya' know...Oghma Infinium


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2012)

Oghma Infinum..

Any of you can tell me how to use the glitch?

And yeah, vampires aren't cool right now. I hope that changes with Dawnguard.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2012)

it sucks that no one with imagination or intelligence didn't managed yet to create a Hexen: Edge of Chaos Mod for skyrim

damn i really want to see the Wraithverge Staff in skyrim


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there a date set for the Dawnguard release?


----------



## Guiness (Jun 9, 2012)

Just saw the Dawnguard trailer.

Beast. Those vampire scenes were brilliant.

Definitely gonna be a...

Dawnguard soldier  I may have more fun beating the snot outta those vamps.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll probably make two new characters for the Vampire and Dawnguard factions, to be honest. Also, foreign, I don't recommend using the Oghma Infinum glitch in your first play-through. It makes things boring and wrecks the experience.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 10, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Or ya' know...Oghma Infinium



Every playthrough, my friend. Every playthrough.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 10, 2012)

foreign said:


> I am now a vampire.
> 
> Anyone else here is a vampire as well?



I tried it once.

You essentially just turn into a paler version of yourself.

Dawnguard does it rite.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 11, 2012)

yeah, gon wait for Dawnguard. Vampires right now suck.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> I am now a vampire.
> 
> Anyone else here is a vampire as well?



I am, almost from the beginning. It sucks to search for the victim every 4 days or else even your friends are being aggressive. Actually, it is people around you that force you to drink blood just not to be spotted. They force you to be evil. That's quite dumb. 
And benefits are not that impressive. I'm a vampire just for the sake of role-playing. You know, being immortal and shit. But I need a lot of patience to keep it up.


HiroshiSenju said:


> Or ya' know...Oghma Infinium


Oh, yea - Oghma Infinium  This book helped me to get Dead Thrall spell at last. Though still too late to resurrect a person I've intended to (Lydia) - her body has already disappeared  I guess I should try it with Ulfrik


----------



## Guiness (Jun 11, 2012)

Faustus said:


> I am, almost from the beginning. It sucks to search for the victim every 4 days or else even your friends are being aggressive. Actually, it is people around you that force you to drink blood just not to be spotted. They force you to be evil. That's quite dumb.
> And benefits are not that impressive. I'm a vampire just for the sake of role-playing. You know, being immortal and shit. But I need a lot of patience to keep it up.
> 
> Oh, yea - Oghma Infinium  This book helped me to get Dead Thrall spell at last. Though still too late to resurrect a person I've intended to (Lydia) - her body has already disappeared  I guess I should try it with Ulfrik



Dead Thrall? Whats that?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing on Dremora Lord Thrall, that's what.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> Dead Thrall? Whats that?



Thrall spells (Dead Thrall, Flame Thrall, Frost Thrall and Storm Thrall) creates you a *permanent* follower. Flame, Frost and Storm Thralls' spells summon respective Atronachs, while Dead Thrall spell permanently resurrects a dead body. All spells are of Conjuration school, master-level, available only when your level of Conjuration is 90 or more.
Besides, the corpse doesn't disintegrate after being "killed" and can be "thralled" again. 


Shinoda Kenichi said:


> Nothing on Dremora Lord Thrall, that's what.


What do you mean? As far as i know, you can't summon Dremora Lord permanently


----------



## Guiness (Jun 11, 2012)

WHAT? 

I want to have one of those! 

Did you use the Infinum glitch to get it that high because I think Conjuration is a bit of a bitch to raise lol.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2012)

Faustus said:


> What do you mean? As far as i know, you can't summon Dremora Lord permanently


I went into Creation Kit, duplicated the Dremora Lord summon spell, and edited the duplicate to have the 999 days duration that the other Thrall spells have.

_"I smell weakness..."_


----------



## Guiness (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, how would I be able to get Fortify100% Conjuration?


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 11, 2012)

Shinoda Kenichi said:


> I went into Creation Kit, duplicated the Dremora Lord summon spell, and edited the duplicate to have the 999 days duration that the other Thrall spells have.
> 
> _"I smell weakness..."_


haha I should do that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> Also, how would I be able to get Fortify100% Conjuration?


enchantments+potions


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> Oghma Infinum..
> 
> Any of you can tell me how to use the glitch?
> 
> And yeah, vampires aren't cool right now. I hope that changes with Dawnguard.



To answer your question (sorry for the heavily delayed reply ): Once you have the Oghma Infinium, follow these steps.

1. Go to a bookshelf (preferably one that you own)
2. Activated the bookshelf
3. Go to the Oghma Infinium and hit "Read"
4. Select your path
5. Hit back
6. Hit "Store"
7. Once outside of the bookshelf menu, activated the oghma infinium again.
8. Hit "Do Not Read"
9. Hit "Take"
10. Rinse and repeat. After the first few times, it becomes very easy to do quickly. 

It may become a bit tedious, though. I, for one, didn't boost my levels very much, as it can break the game. I recommend not using it past 20 level ups. After that, it's a bit ridiculous. You can always finish it up once you've gotten to a point where you feel comfortable being super-broken.

The Lightning Storm Spell is also pretty awesome. It deals 114 points of lightning damage per second (with both Shock Augmentation perks) for about 34 points of magicka per second (with Master Destruction). I have around 500 magicka, so using that spell, I can effectively deal over 1600 points of damage in under 15 seconds. 

And that's without enchantments 



Faustus said:


> I am, almost from the beginning. It sucks to search for the victim every 4 days or else even your friends are being aggressive. Actually, it is people around you that force you to drink blood just not to be spotted. They force you to be evil. That's quite dumb.
> And benefits are not that impressive. I'm a vampire just for the sake of role-playing. You know, being immortal and shit. But I need a lot of patience to keep it up.
> 
> Oh, yea - Oghma Infinium  This book helped me to get Dead Thrall spell at last. Though still too late to resurrect a person I've intended to (Lydia) - her body has already disappeared  I guess I should try it with Ulfrik



Pretty boss 
I have the spell, but I've never even used it.
None of my followers ever die 



foreign said:


> Dead Thrall? Whats that?



Elder Scrolls version of Edo Tensei


----------



## Griever (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> WHAT?
> 
> I want to have one of those!
> 
> Did you use the Infinum glitch to get it that high because I think Conjuration is a bit of a bitch to raise lol.



Leveling your Conjuration skill is actually one of the easiest things to level behind only smithing and illusion. all you have to do is go to someone who will sell spells, and buy a bound weapon, bound sword is best since you can dual wield. Then just find an enemy and cast it till you level up your conjuration, don't even got to hit 'em so long as your in battle and cast the bound sword spell you'll be gaining experience.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 11, 2012)

Thieves Guild armor should be renamed " Armor"
Looks really great on my already badass Nord Female.  

Somehow, I managed to make a face that is almost as good as the facial mods for females on the Nexus without the use of mods.  
In some ways, it's actually better as some of those facial mods can be really unrealistic and unnatural.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 11, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> haha I should do that.



It's almost not fair.

Only Draugr Deathlords can beat them.  Anything else gets stomped.

I can literally just sit back and let them both go to town.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 11, 2012)

foreign said:


> I am now a vampire.
> 
> Anyone else here is a vampire as well?



I was a vampire for a time. It got old pretty fast, though.


But I expect Dawnguard to change that...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 11, 2012)

I was a vampire for five minutes before reloading the save and curing myself.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 11, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I was a vampire for five minutes before reloading the save and curing myself.



Aw, you loaded a previous save?

You missed out on a quaint little de-vampiring ritual.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2012)

People say there's a Thieves Guild Armor set in that training room in the Cistern. But I didn't find any there.

It's my only hope to become the Guild Master, since I have sold it some time ago.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Thieves Guild armor should be renamed " Armor"
> Looks really great on my already badass Nord Female.
> 
> Somehow, I managed to make a face that is almost as good as the facial mods for females on the Nexus without the use of mods.
> In some ways, it's actually better as some of those facial mods can be really unrealistic and unnatural.



Every modded character I've ever seen looked unnatural. It strays too much from Skyrim's style.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 11, 2012)

DB armor is better "  asstrid "


----------



## Faustus (Jun 12, 2012)

foreign said:


> WHAT?
> 
> I want to have one of those!
> 
> Did you use the Infinum glitch to get it that high because I think Conjuration is a bit of a bitch to raise lol.



Yes, I did. Because you're right, Conjuration is a fucking bitch to raise. You can do it by constantly summoning, like someone here suggested, but that would be incredibly boring. Remember, you must have 100 points of Conjuration, even if you can learn the spell with 90 points. Because without "master" perk you won't have enough "magica" to use it 



HiroshiSenju said:


> It may become a bit tedious, though. I, for one, didn't boost my levels very much, as it can break the game. I recommend not using it past 20 level ups. After that, it's a bit ridiculous. You can always finish it up once you've gotten to a point where you feel comfortable being super-broken.


Well, I've used it only after I've finished all the main quests, I mean killing Alduin and ending civil war. So I don't feel like I'm cheating 



> None of my followers ever die


 Well, Lydia was in a really bad situation  Once I've become the thane of Whiterun early in the game and was going for the The College of Winterhold, I've accidentally run into Shearpoint, while still being on a pretty low-level myself. To win against Krosis and Dragon there _I had_ to sacrifice Lydia, you know  The better decision would be to run away and back here with more strength, but once the battle begins, I must win it  But of course I didn't intend for Lydia to die. She was pretty beaten by the dragon and then was caught into a crossfire between me and Krosis. Poor girl, she seemed so kind...



> Elder Scrolls version of Edo Tensei


 Exacto 



Somebody please post 5 best (base stats) heavy armours here, from the strongest. TES Wikia is pretty ambiguous about this.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2012)

better website, IMO


----------



## Faustus (Jun 12, 2012)

Shinoda Kenichi said:


> better website, IMO


Thanks, but their list misses some sets. There is no Blade Armor, for example.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 12, 2012)

my lydia never dies, she's a somekind of she-hulk when she's using 2h hammers

now with my personal mod + UFO, well she's Normal for now


----------



## Litho (Jun 12, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Thanks, but their list misses some sets. There is no Blade Armor, for example.



I've deffinately seen Blade armor on UESPwiki. Along other special ones like forsworn armor etc.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2012)

Blades Armor is nowhere near top tier. 

If my memory serves me correctly, Daedric has the strongest base stats followed closely by Dragon Bone, then Ebony, then Orcish. If I recall correctly Dwarven and Wolf Armor are pretty closely tied in stats. I can't recall which one is better but there's not a whole lot of difference. (Wolf Armor is a set you get from the Companions. It's a type of special steel armor with moderately high stats.)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

It does? From what I recall, Dragonbone had the highest base stats, and followed closely by Daedric, then Ebony and all the rest. I can't really remember, since I never really used Heavy Armour much.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It does? From what I recall, Dragonbone had the highest base stats, and followed closely by Daedric, then Ebony and all the rest. I can't really remember, since I never really used Heavy Armour much.



Actually, Daedric armor should have the highest base stats though Dragonbone can be upgraded to be stronger than fully upgraded Daedric armor.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 12, 2012)

Daedric Armor has a higher base rating, but with the armor "cap" of 580 (which is 80% damage reduction iirc) both sets can be equally as protective. The thing with Dragon armor is that it's much easier to craft:



And I believe it's also supposed to have a better improving rate than Daedric, but I'm really not sure about that one, as I've never run the numbers myself. At the end of the day, though, it really just comes down to aesthetics. But if you _really_ want Daedric, you'd best start hunting Daedra hearts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate it when I'm looting and then I find out I'm overencumbered because of all the dragon bones just squirreled away in my pack. 

Merchants run out of money way before I get to that section


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

That used to happen to me all the time. Well, before I got my follower(s) to carry all my stuff for me. But then Lydia mysteriously disappeared and I lost two full sets of enchanted Daedric Armour and some other cool items. So unreliable.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2012)

Dunno why ppl didn't just marry Lydia and keep her home.


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

I killed Lydia the moment she started to follow me.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2012)

That awkward and sad moment when the only two people who could be bothered to show up for your Skyrim wedding are Skald the Elder and Jordis the Sword-Maiden (thane from Solitude.) I've helped hundreds of people with my current character, and with all previous characters at a similar level the chapel would be packed. Is it possible they all sense my Dunmer's ulterior motive to become a Vampire Lord and rule Skyrim in Alduin's place?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's not like it's 2012 in there.

No Facebook, Twitter, or any practical mail system to send people invites.  No planes to fly someone halfway across the country in a few hours.  You can't even go 10ft past the boundaries of a city or town without getting attacked by trolls and bears.  

I'm surprised _anyone _showed up to my weddings.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2012)

I dunno, man. Those couriers seem to be able to find me anywhere. One interrupted an epic dragon battle on top of a mountain once. You'd think those guys could get the messages out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2012)

When is Dawnguard coming out?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 12, 2012)

June 26th on Xbox 360 if the beta goes well. A month later for PC and PS3.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 12, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I dunno, man. Those couriers seem to be able to find me anywhere. One interrupted an epic dragon battle on top of a mountain once. You'd think those guys could get the messages out.



talos bless their fearless souls


----------



## Starrk (Jun 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I killed Lydia the moment she started to follow me.



EG: "Why are you following me?"
Lydia: "I am your sword and you-
*stab*
*next day*
Courier: "Here's your inheritance!"
EG: "Is this it?!?!?!"


----------



## Faustus (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone knows any mod that would force Dead Thralls to equip any armour they are given? Or at least prevent them from constantly respawning their own armours while moving from cell to cell? This glitch sucks badly 

There is UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul. This mod adds lots of good staff and improvements regarding followers, but I'm almost sure it won't affect the thralls


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I dunno, man. Those couriers seem to be able to find me anywhere. One interrupted an epic dragon battle on top of a mountain once. You'd think those guys could get the messages out.


Yeah, I once had him follow me into a cave infested with spiders.  Dude is dedicated to his job.

Anyway, from what I've seen, there is only ONE courier for the entire damn country.  And that still doesn't change the fact that actually leaving city limits is tantamount to suicide.

Add to the fact that most of the people you help in Skyrim aren't warriors or mages of any sort, and I can 100% see why no one would want to come.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I killed Lydia the moment she started to follow me.


how could you? you evil being.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 13, 2012)

Dat Courier


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 13, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Dat Courier



So bold.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 13, 2012)

"dat korra"

it looks like patch 1.6 wil be relased for PC soon or beth trying to give us dawnguard Beta disguised as a beta patch only to troll sony and their "PS3 is better than a pc, EXBAWKES!" fanboys?

EDIT: patch released!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 13, 2012)

I really am a perfectionist. I've made the same character three times in a row because I wasn't satisfied with the way he looked. 

He's a Nord. I'm finally happy with his appearance.

He ended up looking a lot like Thor though. Is it negative to look the same as a character that already exists?


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That awkward and sad moment when the only two people who could be bothered to show up for your Skyrim wedding are Skald the Elder and Jordis the Sword-Maiden (thane from Solitude.) I've helped hundreds of people with my current character, and with all previous characters at a similar level the chapel would be packed. Is it possible they all sense my Dunmer's ulterior motive to become a Vampire Lord and rule Skyrim in Alduin's place?



It's Skyrim, so I think they're not showing up simply because you're a Dunmer.


----------



## Eskilllicous (Jun 13, 2012)

I got my new pc a while ago, and today i tried installing Skyrim again with better high quality. I decided to try making a new character and decided on an Argonian. 

After playing a little while I made the decision to go back to my 300+ h play time character which was automatically transferred, at least the latest saves. I figured they would still be there after playing on my new tune.

Guess what.

It was gone. I'm pretty sad. My question is anyway, do you guys know if I can retrieve it somehow? It's bought, not pirated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> It's Skyrim, so I think they're not showing up simply because you're a Dunmer.



They can suck Boethia's cocks in Oblivion, then.

Oh well..when I'm an evil Vampire Lord they'll pay for their transgressions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 13, 2012)

from the makers of Nehrim will come Enderal.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks awesome. Isn't it amazing what can be done with the Creation Kit so shortly after release? The game's not even been out a year and look what the modding community can accomplish.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> from the makers of Nehrim will come Enderal.



Wow, that's genuinely amazing.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 13, 2012)

i think that everybody here forgot that MERP its on the way too for skyrim


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2012)

My body isn't ready for both of these.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 14, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> My body isn't ready for both of these.



the you better get it ready


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i think that everybody here forgot that MERP its on the way too for skyrim



I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 14, 2012)

i can't understand this OMG fascination with skimpy armors and male revealing armors that everyone on nexus and SW has, mainly bcuz most armors are made by woman

i want a good ol fashioned RPG/Lore Friendly armor to tank a dragon breath, not a goddamn swimsuit to be ripped off by a mudcrab.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i can't understand this OMG fascination with skimpy armors and male revealing armors that everyone on nexus and SW has, mainly bcuz most armors are made by woman
> 
> i want a good ol fashioned RPG/Lore Friendly armor to tank a dragon breath, not a goddamn swimsuit to be ripped off by a mudcrab.



Look think that it looks cool.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I can't wait to see this finished.



Yeah, in 5 years.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 14, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i can't understand this OMG fascination with skimpy armors and male revealing armors that everyone on nexus and SW has, mainly bcuz most armors are made by woman
> 
> i want a good ol fashioned RPG/Lore Friendly armor to tank a dragon breath, not a goddamn swimsuit to be ripped off by a mudcrab.


because they want their waifu's to rook sekushi n naisu!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2012)

Delphine's hatred for the dragons was such that she wouldn't acknowledge them.

She witnessed Alduin reviving a dragon, but still felt the need to start an investigation to find out who's behind their return. 

Of course someone had to be, those dumb beasts wouldn't just do it on their own, right?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2012)

I refused to kill Paarthurnax to be accepted by them.

After retaking Sky Haven Temple, I was essentially done with them.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> Yeah, in 5 years.



I'm a very patient man.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 14, 2012)

Shinoda Kenichi said:


> I refused to kill Paarthurnax to be accepted by them.
> 
> After retaking Sky Haven Temple, I was essentially done with them.





Luiz said:


> Delphine's hatred for the dragons was such that she wouldn't acknowledge them.
> 
> She witnessed Alduin reviving a dragon, but still felt the need to start an investigation to find out who's behind their return.
> 
> Of course someone had to be, those dumb beasts wouldn't just do it on their own, right?


in many aspect she is as bad or worse than the dragons, when she was like you gotta kill paarthurnax, I was like what the hell, the only dragon helping us and she wants to kill it, she is one of those "good" characters that were made to be hated on, I never killed Paarthurnax because at best he is a great ally and friend, and at worst and useful resource against the thalmor (think about it everyone thinks the dragons are gone and then boom dragon army descending over summerset isles, clearing the way for some heavy imperial infantry, just imagine that)  


seriously how crazy must someone be, to require you to kill an ally or not help you, knowing full well that not helping you could very well mean the end of the world, and even tho their duty IS to help you.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Delphine's hatred for the dragons was such that she wouldn't acknowledge them.
> 
> She witnessed Alduin reviving a dragon, but still felt the need to start an investigation to find out who's behind their return.
> 
> Of course someone had to be, those dumb beasts wouldn't just do it on their own, right?




Delphine received old school Akaviri education. Over there, Dragons are the ^ (use bro).


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> Yeah, in 5 years.


by that time TES6:Valenwood will be released.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm still thinking Alinor or Hammerfell would be more ripe for their own games, since the Great War hyped both of them up big time.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 14, 2012)

Delphine is a straight up bitch. No secret there. I hate her attitude, too. She's just a typical barbarian who looks down upon temperance because she is unable to control her own barbaric tendencies to continue a cycle of hatred that has long since died out. Ironic that she calls herself a blade, yet she thinks she can tell the Dragonborn, to whom she is supposed to be sworn to protect and serve, to do whatever she wants or else. And then she suggests that she was the one who put you on your path in the first place? Fuck that. My only regret is that she is an essential character. I drew my blade the moment I finished talking to her about Paarthurnax, only to find out that she cannot die 

Esbern is still in the wrong, but I give him less shit because he's a bit more understanding than Delphine and doesn't blatantly disrespect the Greybeards like Delphine does.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UPlsnsWW8SU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Delphine is a straight up bitch. No secret there. I hate her attitude, too. She's just a typical barbarian who looks down upon temperance because she is unable to control her own barbaric tendencies to continue a cycle of hatred that has long since died out. Ironic that she calls herself a blade, yet she thinks she can tell the Dragonborn, to whom she is supposed to be sworn to protect and serve, to do whatever she wants or else. And then she suggests that she was the one who put you on your path in the first place? Fuck that. My only regret is that she is an essential character. I drew my blade the moment I finished talking to her about Paarthurnax, only to find out that she cannot die
> 
> Esbern is still in the wrong, but I give him less shit because he's a bit more understanding than Delphine and doesn't blatantly disrespect the Greybeards like Delphine does.



the main difference is that esbern respects the Grebeards and you, thus he can't do nothing bcuz he and delphine are the last living blades, while esbern is the cool old man, delphine has that butthurt pride like vignar and the other stormcloaks about the great war, thus she still thinks that the blades will become again the empire's main force.

Delphine = Old World Blues(she cares only about the past).


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Guiness (Jun 14, 2012)

Delphine... I lost all respect for her after that peace council.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2012)

Never did Season Unending, I tend to end the war first. But I wanna do it in my current playthrough.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Delphine is a straight up bitch. No secret there. I hate her attitude, too. She's just a typical barbarian who looks down upon temperance because she is unable to control her own barbaric tendencies to continue a cycle of hatred that has long since died out. Ironic that she calls herself a blade, yet she thinks she can tell the Dragonborn, to whom she is supposed to be sworn to protect and serve, to do whatever she wants or else. And then she suggests that she was the one who put you on your path in the first place? Fuck that. My only regret is that she is an essential character. I drew my blade the moment I finished talking to her about Paarthurnax, only to find out that she cannot die
> 
> Esbern is still in the wrong, but I give him less shit because he's a bit more understanding than Delphine and doesn't blatantly disrespect the Greybeards like Delphine does.



Most dragons really are beings of destruction, but Delphine is plain unreasonable. 

If it weren't for Paarthurnax, mortals would've never been able to overthrow the dragon rule. She owes him some gratitude.


Sweet. I definitely want to get Dawnguard now. It still sucks that being a werewolf's only worth it if you are a light armor user though.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 15, 2012)

is Delphine killable? I've never tried to kill her since I just didn't give a darn about her and her shitty little club of useless dragon hunters.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 15, 2012)

She's an essential character since she's required to advance the main quest of the game.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> She's an essential character since she's required to advance the main quest of the game.



Translation: no.

Looking over the Daedric artifact quests, I only have a couple left. I should look to see how many I have so I can see if I'll have to be greedy and get both of the items from the Hircine line.

Azura's Star / Black Star
Savior's Hide / Ring of Hircine
Staff of Corruption


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> She's an essential character since she's required to advance the main quest of the game.


ah that's a shame.

*opens Creation Kit*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icp_OZTWH24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> ah that's a shame.
> 
> *opens Creation Kit*



then what if a DLC might require her.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 15, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> the main difference is that esbern respects the Grebeards and you, thus he can't do nothing bcuz he and delphine are the last living blades, while esbern is the cool old man, delphine has that butthurt pride like vignar and the other stormcloaks about the great war, thus she still thinks that the blades will become again the empire's main force.
> 
> Delphine = Old World Blues(she cares only about the past).



Exactly 



Luiz said:


> Never did Season Unending, I tend to end the war first. But I wanna do it in my current playthrough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And she also owes him her life...and she owes me her life too. 

I've also noticed, however, that Arngeir tends to allow his distrust of the Blades cloud his judgment (though his judgment is usually good). Perhaps that's one of the reasons his voice is not as powerful as Masters Einarth, Wulfgar, and Borri. That and the whole being in tune with the sky and whatnot


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 15, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> then what if a DLC might require her.



I think you can bring her back with the kit anyway.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2012)

You could easily bring someone back with the console.

It's easier to just pretend Esbern and Dephine don't exist after you meet Paarthurnax anyway.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jun 15, 2012)

whit Titus Mede II gone i wonder if stuff will get better or worse for the cyrodiil empire.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> whit Titus Mede II gone i wonder if stuff will get better or worse for the cyrodiil empire.



I'm going with it getting worse.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 15, 2012)

Shinoda Kenichi said:


> You could easily bring someone back with the console.
> 
> It's easier to just pretend Esbern and Dephine don't exist after you meet Paarthurnax anyway.





Do you believe if we somehow found some ancient fossil of a Nazi still alive and he devoted the years since...I dunno, fucking slaughtering thousands of Jews running an orphanage or something we should forgive him of his war crimes?

Because that's the vibe some of you people give me on the whole Paarthurnax issue and it worries me. I slaughtered him and pissed on the corpse like I would with any Nazi.  I had what I needed from the old murderer anyway.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you believe if we somehow found some ancient fossil of a Nazi still alive and he devoted the years since...I dunno, fucking slaughtering thousands of Jews running an orphanage or something we should forgive him of his war crimes?
> 
> Because that's the vibe some of you people give me on the whole Paarthurnax issue and it worries me. I slaughtered him and pissed on the corpse like I would with any Nazi.  I had what I needed from the old murderer anyway.



I won't argue the ethics of your decision, but I will say I hope you chose your "meditation" power wisely. 


In other news, I just discovered Arcwind Point for the first time and now I'm feeling all  like a friend.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2012)

But.... Paarthurnax _hasn't_ been going around killing people since the first war with the dragons.  In fact, he was doing the exact opposite, what with teaching mortals his kin's abilities, being vital in helping the Dragonborn, trying to unite and make _all_ dragons peaceful, and always suppressing his more violent tendencies.

The "Nazi slaughtering Jews" comparison is way off.  Not even close.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 15, 2012)

the blades did "worse", they killed dragons, the incited the civil war with the Aldmeri dominion, they went greedy retreated back to cloud ruler temple.

i believe that titus mede II decided to made that deal with Boethiah only to fuck them


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 15, 2012)

Paarthunax has redeemed himself. he helped the great heroes of old to defeat Alduin, and he's doing it again in this game. so, I didn't, and will not, kill him.
and I'm not really killing Delphine.  she's just doing her duty. even though she's too bound by old grudges to think straight, which is unfortunate.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you believe if we somehow found some ancient fossil of a Nazi still alive and he devoted the years since...I dunno, fucking slaughtering thousands of Jews running an orphanage or something we should forgive him of his war crimes?
> 
> Because that's the vibe some of you people give me on the whole Paarthurnax issue and it worries me. I slaughtered him and pissed on the corpse like I would with any Nazi.  I had what I needed from the old murderer anyway.



He was a Nazi soldier who rebelled against Hitler and aided the Jews in taking him down, also providing them the tools to do it.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He was a Nazi soldier who rebelled against Hitler and aided the Jews in taking him down, also providing them the tools to do it.



Do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, mother fucker?

If you commit a war crime, you commit a war crime. It always happened, and those people are never coming back to life. There's no redemption. Time and good deeds don't wash it away. The Blades were in the right here. You wouldn't hate the people at Nuremberg for sentencing war criminals to death, so why the irrational hatred of the Blades?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2012)

I can see both sides of this. Paarthurnax does seem like a decent guy but even he admitted he has to fight his own nature, one of destructive and controlling tendencies. The Blades are right that he should answer for his crimes but are extremely zealous and refusing to assist you because you won't kill him is douchey, i also don't like that people lump Esbern in with Delphine, she's a humongous bitch on the issue while he just says it should be done although it's lamentable (or something to that effect).

Personally i side with the Blades.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2012)

Dragon Army = screw the rules im the next Emperor!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, mother fucker?
> 
> If you commit a war crime, you commit a war crime. It always happened, and those people are never coming back to life. There's no redemption. Time and good deeds don't wash it away. The Blades were in the right here. You wouldn't hate the people at Nuremberg for sentencing war criminals to death, so why the irrational hatred of the Blades?



but isn't that dragons nature? the one akatosh intended them to be?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Personally i side with the Blades.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 16, 2012)

fusro dah'd those fuckers off the throat just after the diplomatic immunity 
never came back to skyhaven temple since


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, mother fucker?
> 
> If you commit a war crime, you commit a war crime. It always happened, and those people are never coming back to life. There's no redemption. Time and good deeds don't wash it away. The Blades were in the right here. You wouldn't hate the people at Nuremberg for sentencing war criminals to death, so why the irrational hatred of the Blades?



Seems we have ourselves a little discussion on ethics here. 

Anyway, it may be true that one should answer for their crimes, but I do believe there is redemption. It doesn't mean that whatever bad deeds that were done fade away, but if one is able to turn away from those old ways and make a serious effort to undo the wrong they did, that in itself is commendable and deserving of forgiveness. Honestly, if someone has gone above and beyond to undo the wrong they did and even ended up saving the entire world (or at least countless lives) because of the sacrifices they made to do the right thing, why continue to hold a grudge? In doing so, it doesn't make you any better than them, especially by killing them. It isn't easy, and I'm not saying one is at fault for being angry, but it is better to let go of a grudge than keep one. It's probably just a difference in ideals and ethics, but I personally believe Paarthurnax has done more than enough to prove to me that he is worthy of forgiveness.

Then, of course, there's the fact that Paarthurnax was only acting upon his inherent nature that he was born with. You can't fault him for that. The fact that he was able to overcome that nature is impressive, especially since he's a dragon and has no reason to even have sympathy for mere mortals. He served the humans and taught them the way of the voice while helping them defeat his own kinsmen, who were only acting upon their own inherent nature to dominate. If it weren't for Paarthurnax, the Nirn as we know it wouldn't even exist.

I don't even see the argument with Delphine. The dragons were only around hundreds, perhaps even thousands of years ago. Why should Delphine hold a grudge for something that doesn't even have an effect on her. Such a short-sighted view is deplorable, in my opinion, and characteristic of a bitter heart.

The thing that really pisses me off the most is not even the fact that she suggests that I should kill Paarthurnax but rather the fact that she tells me, the Dragonborn, that I need to do what she wants me to do or else she will no longer associate with me, despite the fact that she's a Blade and supposed to be sworn to serving the Dragonborn. What a joke. 

And seriously, if the Blades have a problem with Paarthurnax, they should go up there themselves and kill him. Don't tell me to do your dirty work for you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 16, 2012)

Delphine is a bitch, thus I will never side with the blades ever.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, mother fucker?
> 
> If you commit a war crime, you commit a war crime. It always happened, and those people are never coming back to life. There's no redemption. Time and good deeds don't wash it away. The Blades were in the right here. You wouldn't hate the people at Nuremberg for sentencing war criminals to death, so why the irrational hatred of the Blades?



Paarthurnax's crime was to serve Alduin during his rule. Therefore, there couldn't be a more effective way to redeem himself than playing a major role in his downfall.

That wasn't an ordinary good deed, but to act directly in putting an end to the very evil he was guilty of helping with.

Of course, if you absolutely don't believe in redemption, there isn't anything to discuss here.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 16, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Delphine is a bitch, thus I will never side with the blades ever.


But Esbern is a totally badass grandpa thus negating Delphine's bitchiness


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do you not understand the words that are coming out of my mouth, mother fucker?
> 
> If you commit a war crime, you commit a war crime. It always happened, and those people are never coming back to life. There's no redemption. Time and good deeds don't wash it away. The Blades were in the right here. You wouldn't hate the people at Nuremberg for sentencing war criminals to death, so why the irrational hatred of the Blades?


It is true, but not only it is his nature, but going around with the blades killing, heck being dragon born, does that make you better, because I think that makes you the same, you go around killing dragons when its being shown that dragons don't even necessarily want to do this but just want to be left alone. Heck doesn't The first dragon you kill commends you for your battle skills. 

This is a perfect example I believe of the trope He who kill monsters, by exterminating this genocidal bastards, you yourself become one ( I assume you also killed / would kill odaahving)  remember that you are driving a species to extinction, and you would think, well they tried (not necessarily a unanimous decision too) to do the same to humans, and I would say well it is their nature, they don't know better and aren't necessarily compel to especially if we got a group of human killing them, where before they could be reason with and managed to pull a heel face turn like Paarthunax did now would be much harder because you are the dragon killer, and you've kill my *insert something here*


And also you compare this with nazi germany, I have my reasons as to think that this is not the same and here is why, what the nazi (read: not Germans) did was something atrocious to fellow humans, what the dragons did is something more along the lines of what we do to cattle and vermin, in many ways different, and do we really feel sorry when we deploy pesticides or slaughter them for food, should they do the same with humans? why? this are some pretty hard questions and we all would have different answers, I have mine, that's why I don't kill a dragon unless I'm forced to.

Yes I believe they should be brought to justice, but at the very least they deserve and impartial jury that the blades and you can even make the case for the human race as a whole can't provide, so I suggest that if a dragon is not actively being a nuisance we sit and wait for some divine justice or something.


----------



## Griever (Jun 17, 2012)

leaked Vampire and Werewolf perk tree.


*Spoiler*: _Vampire_ 



Power of the Grave - 50 point bonus to health, magicka and stamina as a Vampire Lord.

-          Detect All Creatures - Requirement: Power of the Grave

-          Mist Form - Turn yourself into an invulnerable cloud of mist while regenerating your health, magicka, and stamina. Requirement: Detect All Creatures

-          Supernatural Reflexes -You move quicker, while enemies move slower. Requirement: Mist Form

-          Blood Healing - Killing a person with a power attack bite restores all your health. Requirement: Power of the Grave

-          Unearthly Will - Night powers and Blood Magic cost 33% less. Requirement: Power of the Grave

-          Poison Talons - Melee attacks deal 20 points of poison damage. Requirement: Unearthly Will/Blood Healing

-          Night Cloak - A shroud of bats feed on enemies within melee range. Requirement: Poison Talons

-          Vampiric Grip - Blood Magic: Can pull a creature to you from a distance, and do choking damage once it's close. Requirement: Power of the Grave

-          Summon Gargoyle - Summons a Gargoyle. Requirement: Vampiric Grip

-          Corpse Curse - Paralyze your foes with this magical blast. Requirement: Summon Gargoyle





*Spoiler*: _Werewolves_ 



Bestial Strength - Do 25% more damage as a werewolf.

-          Totem of Ice Brothers

-          Totem of the Predator

-          Totem of Terror - Werewolf Howl of Terror affects even higher level creatures.

-          Totem of the Moon - Summon an ally werewolf with a howl.

-          Animal Vigor - 100 point bonus to health and stamina in beast form.

-          Gorging - Feeding heals twice as much health.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow the werewolf perks sucks 
and the vampire ones are op


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, Dawnguard = Vampire the Maskerade and Ravenloft(cunning and inteliggent Vampires) vs Werewolf The Apocalypse and D&D Werewolves(Hunters and masters of the Raw Strenght)

im the only one here who thinks that that most of the dawnguard hunters are in fact Werewolves?

bcuz i would like to see Aela joining with the Dawnguard if you become a vampire


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Perks Talk_ 




That Mist Form is pretty awesome.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 17, 2012)

The Vampire and Werewolf perk leaks are old, but I never really commented on them. Yeah, in case anyone hasn't noticed, the Werewolf perks are pretty crappy compared to the Vampire perks, which are all pretty overpowered.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2012)

this guy have released two awesome armors and have concerts of others



including

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

Amon armor


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2012)

about armors, its me or Hothtooper is planning to do a custom Enclave APA for skyrim?

bcuz if this is true I FUCKING WANT IT!

@linkdarkside: it sucks that he'll never upload again his razor armor and HD nightingale armor


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> this guy have released two awesome armors and have concerts of others
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Amon armor! His mask should be the 10th Dragon Priest Mask


----------



## Guiness (Jun 18, 2012)

Rockin' full Glass.


----------



## Litho (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder if your character has been a vampire, if it can still join the vampires of the expansion and become one once again. I assume so.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 18, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> But Esbern is a totally badass grandpa thus negating Delphine's bitchiness



Esbern is awesome, but not as awesome as Paarthurnax


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2012)

foreign said:


> Rockin' full Glass.



There's a mod that makes all of the Malachite portions of your Glass armor translucent.  It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2012)

I chose this horn style for my Argonian. 


But there's something that concerns me. I intend to have him wear the dragon plate armor, but I'm afraid the spikes will stick out of the helmet. 

That would be lame, considering it wouldn't make sense. It's heavy armor, so those aren't supposed to pierce through.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 18, 2012)

Those spikes do look pretty cool with that hood though. Thought it was part of it for a second.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 18, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Esbern is awesome, but not as awesome as Paarthurnax



They're both pretty awesome in their own ways.

Both are badass grandpas. Both can offer you different kinds of special powerups (Paarthurnax can strengthen your Thu'um and Esbern knows an ancient Akaviri hymn to do extra damage to Dragons.) Both are members of organizations that have been hunted nearly to extinction, and both live in seclusion. They're more similar than they think. In fact, I think Paarthurnax respects the Blades more than the Greybeards do, and Esbern respects Paarthurnax and the Greybeards a hell of a lot more than that bitch Delphine. It's just that at the end of the day their goals and philosophies are too different, and there can be only one.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I chose this horn style for my Argonian.
> 
> 
> But there's something that concerns me. I intend to have him wear the dragon plate armor, but I'm afraid the spikes will stick out of the helmet.
> ...



Just don't wear a helmet.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 18, 2012)

Playing a Dumner mage character at the moment, and I've noticed that any spell I cast that is a channeling spell (Flames, Sparks, Frostbite, healing, etc) just keeps going even when my Magicka is clearly dry.

I heard it's something to do with the Tuning gloves I got from the College of Winterhold quest to charge the focal points around the school.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Just don't wear a helmet.



Can't do, I love wearing full armor.



Mist Puppet said:


> Those spikes do look pretty cool with that hood though. Thought it was part of it for a second.



It would be weird if that were heavy armor though.

I can see it happening because I had this Breton female character, and her hair appeared through the dragon armor's helmet.

 Some fucking glitch that was, and chances are it will happen when I get the dragon armor for the Argonian.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally, I'm guild-master in every guild. Now I just have to beat the main quest, but I'm afraid Alduin is gonna be a complete bitch because I got to a kind of high level before deciding to fight him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2012)

Only the thieves guild is a guild, bro.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 18, 2012)

Touche. 

But I'm sure you know what I meant.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep. 

Man, the thieves guild is the only one where you actually have to work in order to become the leader. In all other groups, you reach the top by simply completing the quest line.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 19, 2012)

The Companions questline is a joke.

You barely have to complete any missions before you're a part of their leadership, and you're running the show a couple missions later.

At least with the DB and College, you have to wreck shit.

And everyone already knows what I think about the "Thieves" guild....


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 19, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The Companions questline is a joke.
> 
> You barely have to complete any missions before you're a part of their leadership, and you're running the show a couple missions later.
> 
> ...



because the companions it's basically the 1st guild that YOU! can join in during the 1st hour!

it sucks that everybody is preety occupied making stripper skimpy armors instead of fixing the main quests for these guilds, i mean at least the companions quest line you need to do at least 10 or 15 radiant quests until you become a werewolf

(finally i've found the 1.6 CK for dl)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Ippy said:


> And everyone already knows what I think about the "Thieves" guild....



The jobs given by Vex and Delvin are pure thievin'. It only isn't part of the guild's questline.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 19, 2012)

To be fair, all modders are not interchangeable.

A programmer/scripter does different work than a 3D modeller.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 19, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> Finally, I'm guild-master in every guild. Now I just have to beat the main quest, but I'm afraid Alduin is gonna be a complete bitch because I got to a kind of high level before deciding to fight him.



What is your skillset? If you're even a little good with one-handed, waiting until a high level to go to Sky Haven Temple gives you a powerful version of the Dragonbane sword that can actually do much more damage than a Daedric longsword.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2012)

Dawnguard nominated for Best RPG of E3 2012


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

That's nice I suppose.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 20, 2012)

On another note, Dawnguard is great and all (if vampires hadn't needed an overhaul for so long, I'd complain more), but I really need a Daedric themed DLC.  Hircine (Morrowind), then Sheogorath (Oblivion), and maybe.... Malacath?  Molag Bal?  Even better... Mephala!

Imagine being 's champion?  S/he'd teleport you to different locations throughout Tamriel, to essentially just fuck with people.  Implanted evidence here, a choice murder there, theft of vital items right as they're needed most...


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to see a Hermaeus Mora themed DLC.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2012)

Boethiah's real boss too.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 20, 2012)

Hopefully, we'll get a DLC that's based in a Daedric realm like the Shivering Isles was for Oblivion. The Daedric Planes of Oblivion all sound so stunning and unique. Malacath's Ashpit sounds epic 

Personally, however, I'm hoping for dat Moonshadow 

Then again, I'd love to visit Sanguine's realm and explore th many pleasure pockets, if you catch my meaning


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah what's the deal with molag bal and boethiah?
is it like a khorne and slaanesh type rivalry?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> On another note, Dawnguard is great and all (if vampires hadn't needed an overhaul for so long, I'd complain more), but I really need a Daedric themed DLC.  Hircine (Morrowind), then Sheogorath (Oblivion), and maybe.... Malacath?  Molag Bal?  Even better... Mephala!
> 
> Imagine being 's champion?  S/he'd teleport you to different locations throughout Tamriel, to essentially just fuck with people.  Implanted evidence here, a choice murder there, theft of vital items right as they're needed most...




Dawnguard sort of is a Daedric themed expansion. Vampirism and Lycnathropy are both Daedric curses. 

The Vampire Lords are the pure strain - the Daughters of Molag Bal. The original Vampires, not the ones watered down by influence from Sanguine and Vaermina. 

Also, we get to visit an Oblivion Realm - the Soul Cairn.

I'd say this is a heavily Daedric influenced quest line.




projectcapsule said:


> yeah what's the deal with molag bal and boethiah?
> is it like a khorne and slaanesh type rivalry?



The Daedra have different factions and personalities, and all compete for souls - not just with the Divines but one another. Molag Bal and Boethia are in two different factions and always have quarreled with one another. Traditionally Bal is allied with Dagon, Sheogorath and Malacath. Most of the other Daedra are neutral and go between this group and the other one that includes Azura, Boethia and Mephala. Meridia leans towards these "good Daedra" as well, especially in recent games.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 20, 2012)

Meridia its like a Fanatic Lawfull Good Paladin, She hates Necromancers, Undeads and BLACK Magic.

Nocturnal, Even Tsun says that you Belong to her, if you go to sovngarde She will be there waiting for you Inside of the mead hall only to kick your ass back to ebonmere


*Spoiler*: __ 




ok, now im starting to have ideas about a Night Elf/Kaldorei Race for TES


----------



## Starrk (Jun 20, 2012)

I heard Molag Bal's plane in Oblivion is like a representation of Hell.


----------



## Utz (Jun 20, 2012)

Dawnguard releases in 6 days for the 360 right?

Excited  Been a couple months since I picked up Skyrim.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Utz said:


> Dawnguard releases in 6 days for the 360 right?



Yes. :byakuya


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Shit i forgot it was that close


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Stark said:


> I heard Molag Bal's plane in Oblivion is like a representation of Hell.




Not exactly, no. The sky is supposed to be on fire, but the landscape is exactly like Tamriel, except ancient and ruined, covered in blood and feces.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking of places outside the mortal world, I noticed there wasn't a single non-Nord soul in Sovngarde. Where do the people from other races go?

Imperials, Khajiit, Mer in general and so on.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 21, 2012)

Any cool looking mage armour/robe mods for my female altmer mage ? The vanilla ones are so bland


----------



## Ippy (Jun 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dawnguard sort of is a Daedric themed expansion. Vampirism and Lycnathropy are both Daedric curses.
> 
> The Vampire Lords are the pure strain - the Daughters of Molag Bal. The original Vampires, not the ones watered down by influence from Sanguine and Vaermina.
> 
> ...


While your post has merit, I specifically wanted to become the champion of a Daedric _prince_.  

I should have been more specific.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Any cool looking mage armour/robe mods for my female altmer mage ? The vanilla ones are so bland


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of places outside the mortal world, I noticed there wasn't a single non-Nord soul in Sovngarde. Where do the people from other races go?
> 
> Imperials, Khajiit, Mer in general and so on.



Actually, Aetherius is made up of several realms, and Sovngarde is the preferred realm for Nords who died in battle or lived glorious lives. Thus, when other races die, they would go to either a specific realm of Aetherius or a plane of Oblivion, depending on whether or not they served a Daedric Prince in life. Then, some souls enter this thing called the Dreamsleeve to be recycled.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering if the plane you go to when you die is related to your race.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yeah, I was wondering if the plane you go to when you die is related to your race.




It depends on your affiliation more than anything. 

Not all Nords go to Sovngarde for instance. Those who worship a Daedra Prince would belong to that Prince. It's mentioned several times during the Companions quest line that Kodlak fears he will end up in Hircine's Hunting Grounds because he sold his soul. Aela actually wants this, but Kodlak doesn't and Vilkas and Farkas eventually want to be cleansed as well.

That's just one example. There are many in lore. 

The Dragonborn is a unique situation because he/she can become affiliated with several Aedra and Daedra. I'm not sure which one would take precedence in that situation. I'd say Sithis is one of the stronger forces. The Void is a hard fate to escape.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2012)

How does one actually escape Sithis?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 21, 2012)

By becoming a dragonborn.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

foreign said:


> How does one actually escape Sithis?



Manage to get scooped up by Anuiel though I'm not sure about this.  Amaranth will probably let one do this.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Escaping Sithis? Interesting concept. Most of the gods have some of Sithis' blood. Even Aetherius and Sovngarde contain trace elements of Sithis, who is Padome. 

The Void itself, though, most people don't end up there. Just Dark Brotherhood assassins and their targets.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Manage to get scooped up by Anuiel though I'm not sure about this.  Amaranth will probably let one do this.



Don't get this statement.



Pilaf said:


> Escaping Sithis? Interesting concept. Most of the gods have some of Sithis' blood. Even Aetherius and Sovngarde contain trace elements of Sithis, who is Padome.
> 
> The Void itself, though, most people don't end up there. Just Dark Brotherhood assassins and their targets.



I don't understand any of this. "Even Aetherius and Sovngarde contain trace elements of Sithis, who is Padome" what?

Could you sort of dumb it down for me?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Actually, Aetherius is made up of several realms, and Sovngarde is the preferred realm for Nords who died in battle or lived glorious lives. Thus, when other races die, they would go to either a specific realm of Aetherius or a plane of Oblivion, depending on whether or not they served a Daedric Prince in life. Then, some souls enter this thing called the Dreamsleeve to be recycled.



Thank you. 

Recycled as in having their memories erased? Like in Greek mythology.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 22, 2012)

Trying to lift a Flawless Emerald from Evette San for one of Delvin Mallory's quests on my Warrior character... it's as if an elephant were trying to pick someone's pocket.


With its feet.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> Don't get this statement.



Anuiel is basically an equal yet opposing force to Sithis.  One can assume that if you want to escape Sithis running to Anuiel might allow you to do that.  Amaranth is supposed to be when mortals become their own Godhead.



> To answer that question I must discuss the idea of Sub-Gradients within the Aurbis, since
> 
> all creation is sub-gradient.
> 
> ...





Assuming that ones gets to be a new Godhead then you should basically be quite a bit stronger than Sithis.  

Though I suppose that I could be wrong in this matter.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 22, 2012)

At last finished forming my own unstoppable team of Mjoll and two Dead Thralls (the last two are enhanced with the ability to use any armour given to them). I have some more plans on their equipment, but for now it's ok. Yesterday I was watching them destroying everything in their way in Whiterun, enjoying their teamwork. I was interfering only to protect them from "immortal" npc, there are some of those in this city. Nevertheless, my team was unharmed and managed to kill all that was killable, including citizens, guards and Companions


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 22, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Trying to lift a Flawless Emerald from Evette San for one of Delvin Mallory's quests on my Warrior character... it's as if an elephant were trying to pick someone's pocket.
> 
> 
> With its feet.



hate that shit
always do numbers job


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 22, 2012)

I finally have what I wanted, zero magicka cost. And the master level destruction spells really are amazing. 

The thalmor didn't have those, but it's no surprise that the Nords got their asses kicked in the Great War. Mages are definitely more dangerous than someone who relies on a sword/greatsword.



Light Artist said:


> Trying to lift a Flawless Emerald from Evette San for one of Delvin Mallory's quests on my Warrior character... it's as if an elephant were trying to pick someone's pocket.
> 
> 
> With its feet.



Next time you level up, use the perk on pickpocket. It should make things easier.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Next time you level up, use the perk on pickpocket. It should make things easier.




Ha. Not a chance. I have all my perks planned out on this character. After finishing off my intended Enchanting and Alchemy perks, I won't need anything else.


Not even kidding. Take the middle line in Enchanting including 5/5 for Enchanter and then 5/5 Alchemist with Physician and Benefactor for Alchemy and you'll be nigh unstoppable, no matter what path you chose to take as a character. That combined with my already maxed Smithing and all the heavy armor side of the tree plus Arcane Enchanter will make me a veritable god. Only magic users in Master difficulty would be able to pose a threat to me, and even then I will likely have high magic resistance enchantments on my armor so their efforts will all be for naught.


For I am Siegfried, who is Ysmir, dragon of the North... and the ground I walk may quake as I pass.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh come on, man. Just one perk won't hurt. 



> Not even kidding. Take the middle line in Enchanting including 5/5 for Enchanter and then 5/5 Alchemist with Physician and Benefactor for Alchemy and you'll be nigh unstoppable, no matter what path you chose to take as a character. That combined with my already maxed Smithing and all the heavy armor side of the tree plus Arcane Enchanter will make me a veritable god. Only magic users in Master difficulty would be able to pose a threat to me, and even then I will likely have high magic resistance enchantments on my armor so their efforts will all be for naught.



Enchanting is a must, whether you're a warrior or a mage. You get much awesomer.




> For I am Siegfried, who is Ysmir, dragon of the North... and the ground I walk may quake as I pass.



"Harken to it!"


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm curious now. Who here killed Cicero and who let him live?

Personally I chose to keep him alive. I like the sanctuary and Astrid and all, but I do prefer the old ways of the Dark Brotherhood, in which there is order and they actually have an ancient power backing them. The Brotherhood is much more badass when the Night Mother is in charge, I say


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

I let Cicero live. He's too awesome.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 22, 2012)

In my game, I killed Astrid, freed her hostages, and proceeded to wipe out their one sanctuary. Was sad that I couldn't get into their second one near Dawnstar. Astrid would've been tougher if she hadn't been sitting on top of those crates. If I ever get around to starting a second or third playthrough, or finish my first one, I'll probably follow the questline then.

So, I only had the one run-in with Cicero. He seemed amusing.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm curious now. Who here killed Cicero and who let him live?
> 
> Personally I chose to keep him alive. I like the sanctuary and Astrid and all, but I do prefer the old ways of the Dark Brotherhood, in which there is order and they actually have an ancient power backing them. The Brotherhood is much more badass when the Night Mother is in charge, I say



Cicero is best companion. Always let him live, even if he has some sort of creepy night mother fetish.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 22, 2012)

foreign said:


> Could you sort of dumb it down for me?



It just so happens I have a copy of  lying around.

This is about as dumbed down as the creation story of Tamriel gets.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if anyone's noticed this, but the Inner Sanctum of Markarth's Temple of Dibella is shaped like a giant penis receiving some grip service:



*Spoiler*: __ 





Methinks this be more than a little coincidental... :ho


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 22, 2012)

Dibella is the goddess of sex among other things, so it's probably a hidden joke.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dibella is the goddess of sex among other things, so it's probably a hidden joke.



Hence why I took the time to share this observation.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 23, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Cicero is best companion. Always let him live, even if he has some sort of creepy night mother fetish.



I also couldn't help but find it funny when the Night Mother said "You who warms my bones" when you enter her coffin for the first time.

That old bitch loved that close contact.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 23, 2012)

She was a Dark Elf in life, and we all know how they are.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 23, 2012)

I wonder if they'll make any comment on the relationship between vampires and vampire lords in the world when Dawnguard is released. That is to say either a small convo or just some brief dialogue if you interact with regular vampires.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 23, 2012)

Bethesda usually doesn't add any or much new dialogue to characters already in the vanilla game for expansions, but there are notable exceptions. If there's going to be a moot to decide the new High King then some pre existing characters will have to have new dialogue recorded for instance. 

I'm gonna guess "no" for the vampire thing though.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 23, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm curious now. Who here killed Cicero and who let him live?
> 
> Personally I chose to keep him alive. I like the sanctuary and Astrid and all, but I do prefer the old ways of the Dark Brotherhood, in which there is order and they actually have an ancient power backing them. The Brotherhood is much more badass when the Night Mother is in charge, I say



I _always _let him live (played the DB questline 3x).  I think he's awesome.

"We're going to be fast friends! FAST friends!"

Plus, I like Babette's dialogue after you move to the Dawnstar Sanctuary, "Wait, now Cicero's alive?  I can hardly keep up...".

btw, he easily has  by far, so I can't be the only one who thinks he's the shit.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 23, 2012)

I killed him in my first run but I felt rather bad about it, so I decided to spare him with my 2 other characters. 

Best dialogue of any follower in the game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zwhl5VIY4a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2012)

Whenever I side with the Stormcloaks, it doesn't feel right. I do it because joining the Imperials everytime would be repetitive. 

It's true you can sympathize with their cause, and Ulfric's arguments do sound reasonable. I also didn't notice any power lust in his interactions.

And I respect the fact that they have the balls to speak against the Thalmor openly. When you ask Legate Rikke "So you consider the Thalmor enemies?" she replies "I consider this conversation over."

But then you remember they are a group of bastards who frown upon anyone who isn't a Nord. It's like helping the Nazis take over a country.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 25, 2012)

I always spare Cicero. He's OP as a follower. Give him Nightingale Armor and the matching bow, and Chillrend and he kills everything. I've seen him tank Ancient Dragons.

Also this


----------



## Ippy (Jun 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Whenever I side with the Stormcloaks, it doesn't feel right. I do it because joining the Imperials everytime would be repetitive.
> 
> It's true you can sympathize with their cause, and Ulfric's arguments do sound reasonable. I also didn't notice any power lust in his interactions.
> 
> ...


I played with the Stormcloaks the first play through, because I was originally like "fuck the Imperials! they tried to kill me!".

But then I realized WHY they tried to kill you when you start the game... they think you're a damn rebel.  Imperials ever since.

Plus, I always play as elves, and "Skyrim is for the Nords" is unashamed racism.  Made me feel dirty.



Pilaf said:


> I always spare Cicero. He's OP as a follower. Give him Nightingale Armor and the matching bow, and Chillrend and he kills everything. I've seen him tank Ancient Dragons.


Really?

I've never used him as a follower.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 25, 2012)

Really. He's a whirlwind of destruction, if you can get past his annoying voice and his tendency to dance.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2012)

Tomorrow guys


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 25, 2012)

Even when I went to talk to Galmar with my Nord, he still asked me "Why does a foreigner want to fight for Skyrim." Really? Are you serious? =/

I expected the royal treatment from the Stormcloaks, but even being Nord and Dragonborn, I get no respect. And then there's the whole racism part of Ulfric's rebellion. Anyone else get annoyed at how preachy Ulfric is whenever you walk into the Palace of Kings? "I fight because I must!" Yeah, it got the first time.

Dawnguard tomorrow for all you 360 owners. Fucking Microsoft


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 25, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Even when I went to talk to Galmar with my Nord, he still asked me "Why does a foreigner want to fight for Skyrim." Really? Are you serious? =/
> 
> I expected the royal treatment from the Stormcloaks, but even being Nord and Dragonborn, I get no respect. And then there's the whole racism part of Ulfric's rebellion. Anyone else get annoyed at how preachy Ulfric is whenever you walk into the Palace of Kings? "I fight because I must!" Yeah, it got the first time.
> 
> Dawnguard tomorrow for all you 360 owners. Fucking Microsoft



Speaking of that... why did the Nords leave Atmora? I've read somewhere that it was because of a war. 

But it's not like the place was destroyed like Morrowind. They could go back if they wanted to.




Ippy said:


> I played with the Stormcloaks the first play through, because I was originally like "fuck the Imperials! they tried to kill me!".
> 
> But then I realized WHY they tried to kill you when you start the game... they think you're a damn rebel.  Imperials ever since.
> 
> ...



Never felt like the Imperials were my enemies. My reaction was more like "Nah, it was just a mistake. Could happen to anyone."

I know, it makes you feel kinda guilty.

In my recent playthrough as a Dark Elf, joining the Imperials was an obvious choice, considering the way the Dunmer live in Windhelm. When I killed Ulfric I was like, "I do this for my people!".

When one of the Dunmer npcs said that Ulfric's death was justice being done, it was like mission accomplished.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Really. He's a whirlwind of destruction, if you can get past his annoying voice and his tendency to dance.


Does he slash this way and that?



HiroshiSenju said:


> Even when I went to talk to Galmar with my Nord, he still asked me "Why does a foreigner want to fight for Skyrim." Really? Are you serious? =/


Actually, that makes sense.

Let's say you're a Swedish-American, born and raised in America, and then a war between Sweden and France breaks out.

If you go to Sweden to fight for them, you'd be considered a foreigner.

The Dragonborn, regardless of race, actually came from the _Imperial _province.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Dawnguard tomorrow for all you 360 owners. Fucking Microsoft


Fucking Microsoft, indeed.

I have a Altmer vampire savegame (Listener and Archmage) ready to roll for Dawnguard.



Luiz said:


> Never felt like the Imperials were my enemies. My reaction was more like "Nah, it was just a mistake. Could happen to anyone."
> 
> I know, it makes you feel kinda guilty.
> 
> ...


Do they say that?

I don't think I've ever played with the Imperials as a Dunmer... time to rectify that.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Also this


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Does he slash this way and that?




He does killer damage with a powerful bow - anything Ebony or up. He does as much ranged damage as some of those Draugr Deathlords with a bow. I've seen him one or two shot Briarhearts before.

Up close he's just as strong. Lots of killing moves all the time, and in full Nightingale armor he rarely goes to a knee. I dunno what it is about his stats but the game makes him a beastly follower.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 25, 2012)

Which Sheogorath version do you guys like better, Oblivion or Skyrim? 



Ippy said:


> Do they say that?
> 
> I don't think I've ever played with the Imperials as a Dunmer... time to rectify that.



Yep. The owner of the New Gnisis Corner Club in Windhelm.

Any Dunmer who joins the Stormcloaks really is fucking his own people over.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 26, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Really. He's a whirlwind of destruction, *if you can get past his annoying voice and his tendency to dance.*




Are you kidding me?

That's the best part.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 26, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Dawnguard tomorrow for all you 360 owners. Fucking Microsoft



Can't wait for tomorrow 

 Microsoft


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Which Sheogorath version do you guys like better, Oblivion or Skyrim?



He's essentially the same character, despite the Skyrim one being the previous Champion of Cyrodill. Very slight difference in physicality but that's about it.


----------



## 115 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dawnguard is out on the Xbox 360 Marketplace now. Dragon weapons look boss.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 26, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Does he slash this way and that?
> 
> Actually, that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. I just figured you were border hopping in general and that the backstory behind that whole scene was open to your own interpretation.



> Fucking Microsoft, indeed.
> 
> I have a Altmer vampire savegame (Listener and Archmage) ready to roll for Dawnguard.



Agreed. My Altmer werewolf is about ready to get rid of the damn beast blood. 



Luiz said:


> Which Sheogorath version do you guys like better, Oblivion or Skyrim?



I love them both. Especially since the one in Skyrim is my former Champion of Cyrodiil. I almost cried when he mentioned the Grey Fox and the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Guiness (Jun 26, 2012)

When will PS3 Dawnguard come out? 

Lucky 360 users


----------



## dream (Jun 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> When will PS3 Dawnguard come out?
> 
> Lucky 360 users



Dawnguard, for the PS3, will come out in about a month from now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2012)

so how is Dawnguard?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 26, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Ah, I see. I just figured you were border hopping in general and that the backstory behind that whole scene was open to your own interpretation.


Well, you're right.  We don't know for sure where exactly the Dragonborn comes from.

What we do know is that at the start of the game, they were trying to run from Cyrodil.  That's more what I meant.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm also interested in the Dragonborn's background before the opening scene. Was he a thief like Lokir? Why was he trying to cross the border?


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm also interested in the Dragonborn's background before the opening scene. Was he a thief like Lokir? Why was he trying to cross the border?



maybe martin had a bastard son with someone before he died and the dovahkiin is the lost Septim.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 26, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> maybe martin had a bastard son with someone before he died and the dovahkiin is the lost Septim.



Nah. That's impossible considering that the Dragonborn can be from any race.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 26, 2012)

Cicero is pretty beastly as a follower, but it really irks me that he doesn't _stay still  _even when you tell him to. He insists on walking up to you again, and tell you some really bad joke about killing and stuff.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm also interested in the Dragonborn's background before the opening scene. Was he a thief like Lokir? Why was he trying to cross the border?


Nah, (s)he was essentially just a refugee trying to cross over from Cyrodil.

Remember, Cyrodil got ransacked in the war.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 26, 2012)

The Dragonborn had a case of "wrong place, wrong time" when he ran into the Legion. 


And for fuck's sake, *where* is patch 1.6 for the PS3?


----------



## Utz (Jun 26, 2012)

Any of you gotten Dawnguard yet? 

Think I'll get it sometime this week.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 26, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> maybe martin had a bastard son with someone before he died and the dovahkiin is the lost Septim.



The Book of the Dragonborn states that being Dragonborn isn't always genetic. Sometimes Akatosh randomly bestows it upon a mortal with no Dragonborn ancestors, the way he did with Alessia, Reman I and Tiber. There's several different ways to be Dragonborn, apparently. Mankar Camoran managed to make himself that way by manipulating the laws of reality, as he mentions in his Commentaries:
_
Offering myself to that daybreak allowed the girdle of grace to contain me. *When my voice returned, it spoke with another tongue. After three nights I could speak fire.*_

Also keep in mind the Septims weren't necessarily the only Dragonborn lineage alive at their time, and not every Septim was necessarily Dragonborn. It's been implied the Septims only became Dragonborn upon receiving the Amulet of Kings, so if multiple siblings existed at once they wouldn't all be Dragonborn - only the Emperor. 

Also, the Arngeir mentions you are the only living Dragonborn that he is aware of, and several dialogue options in the game allow you to speak of your family as if they were alive. If your parents aren't Dragonborn then it's not always genetic.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 26, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> The Dragonborn had a case of "wrong place, wrong time" when he ran into the Legion.
> 
> 
> And for fuck's sake, *where* is patch 1.6 for the PS3?



No word of it yet. It's pissing me off. Well, at least while my stupid 360-owner friends were playing Dawnguard, since I had nothing better to do, I learned the Minute Waltz  Amazing what one can do when not being lazy and doing nothing but play Skyrim



Pilaf said:


> The Book of the Dragonborn states that being Dragonborn isn't always genetic. Sometimes Akatosh randomly bestows it upon a mortal with no Dragonborn ancestors, the way he did with Alessia, Reman I and Tiber. There's several different ways to be Dragonborn, apparently. Mankar Camoran managed to make himself that way by manipulating the laws of reality, as he mentions in his Commentaries:
> _
> Offering myself to that daybreak allowed the girdle of grace to contain me. *When my voice returned, it spoke with another tongue. After three nights I could speak fire.*_
> 
> ...



Yeah. Pretty much what Pilaf said.


----------



## 115 (Jun 27, 2012)

Utz said:


> Any of you gotten Dawnguard yet?
> 
> Think I'll get it sometime this week.



Yeah, it's a surprisingly lengthy Add-on. Albeit I've been doing side-quests but still, only about 3 missions in so far and I've gotten a solid 2-3 hours of gameplay out of it already. Plus the armor looks pretty good for both factions, crossbows are kinda lame - but that is down to personal taste. Armored trolls are useless though, waste of 500g


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 27, 2012)

Good thing about playing as a Khajiit is that the enemies' insults work as good motivation.

"You will make a good rug, cat!"

"You remind me of my cousin's cat, killed that one too!"


----------



## Faustus (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone here using Creation Kit? Is it possible to edit the *current* in-game situation with it? I mean, not the base files, but the actual information that is stored in the save-files?
I just want to edit some generic NPC that is spawned based on certain patterns. They actually don't exist until spawned, thus it is impossible to edit them. Editing patterns is a bad idea. I would rather create a new pattern for the NPC I'm interested in. The base files "don't know" how this certain NPC looks like in my current game, even if it is male or female. Only save-files have this information, I presume. So, even if I'm creating the new pattern, the game won't use it, because through some link I don't understand it use another model for it from the save-file.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 27, 2012)

No, CK doesn't affect anything other than *.esp files.


----------



## Utz (Jun 27, 2012)

Think I'm going to spend a little time getting back into Skyrim before getting Dawnguard. Though I guess I could still get it and just not install it. 

Sounds really awesome though


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 27, 2012)

Word on the street is Stendarr's mercy doesn't extend to the Vigil, either...


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2012)

It takes more than mercy to hunt the living dead. You need training, discipline, competence and some really good gear - which is why you never see a coven of Meridia worshipers being slaughtered. 

For my part, I joined the Living Dead, at least with my Dunmer. He shall henceforth be known as Molag Sul.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm also interested in the Dragonborn's background before the opening scene. Was he a thief like Lokir? Why was he trying to cross the border?


they never said the background of the hero ,you suppose to make one.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 27, 2012)

i'll leave this here for now

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh...Jiub, we meet again. 

You never were the life of the party but now you're sorta dead.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i'll leave this here for now
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That funky hair.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 27, 2012)

The video in Linkdarkside's sig. I would recognize that skull symbol on her hair and the purple haired girl herself anywhere.

I love their hentai animation videos. 

The one where Slade fucks Raven is a classic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i'll leave this here for now
> 
> *Spoiler*: __









Luiz said:


> The video in Linkdarkside's sig. I would recognize that skull symbol on her hair and the purple haired girl herself anywhere.
> 
> I love their hentai animation videos.
> 
> The one where Slade fucks Raven is a classic.


my favorite is the Starfire one and second favorite is Jenny The Teenage Robot one


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2012)

So Vilkas somehow got glitched and now constantly follows me around in Jorvaskr and starts dialogue with me.... 



Linkdarkside said:


> my favorite is the Starfire one and second favorite is Jenny The Teenage Robot one



Same here


----------



## Faustus (Jun 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> No, CK doesn't affect anything other than *.esp files.



Any other way then?


----------



## Ippy (Jun 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Ahh...Jiub, we meet again.
> 
> You never were the life of the party but now you're sorta dead.


!!!

Jiub!?!?!?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> So Vilkas somehow got glitched and now constantly follows me around in Jorvaskr and starts dialogue with me....
> 
> 
> 
> Same here



you have a bounty somewhere


----------



## Alicia (Jun 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> you have a bounty somewhere



seriously? does that trigger the glitch? I've got like a bounty of +60k in the Reach, +20k in the Rift and +5k in Hjaalmarch. Don't tell me I have to get rid of these in order to fix this


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 28, 2012)

yeah, vilkas and farkas are classified as town guards
what happens is they will always initiate a conversation but they don't have the pay gold or spend in jail option

you'd have to clear all your bounties to fix this glitch


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> my favorite is the Starfire one and second favorite is Jenny The Teenage Robot one



well im using the ashen race, thus i didn't found yet a bitch im superior than you eyes for her

and well, raven and starfire videos are awesome(and raven is funny bcuz slade was inciting the rape, and raven is a product of rape on TT comics)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 28, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> seriously? does that trigger the glitch? I've got like a bounty of +60k in the Reach, +20k in the Rift and +5k in Hjaalmarch. Don't tell me I have to get rid of these in order to fix this



wtf were you doing to get those bounties? don't you use the reload button?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> my favorite is the Starfire one and second favorite is Jenny The Teenage Robot one



There's that Midna game too if I'm not mistaken. What is their group called again? Something Zone?

Funny thing about the Jenny one is that, you might fap to that but technically, fucking her metallic body wouldn't feel good.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2012)

Ippy said:


> !!!
> 
> Jiub!?!?!?


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2012)

Finally! Now I get to thank him for violently murdering all of those fucking Cliff Racers.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, but apparently he was no match for an entire squad of Dremora.

Which raises a question - since the Dremora would have needed to make a pact with the Ideal Masters to acquire a Black Soul Gem to trap humanoid souls in, does that mean they're working with the Ideal Masters behind Dagon's back? It's not the only example from Skyrim of a Dremora being linked to Necromancy - the book "Tragedy In Black" tells another such tale. 

Conflict of interest, much? You can only serve one master. If Dagon finds out he's getting cheated on souls he's gonna be pissed.


----------



## 115 (Jun 28, 2012)

People playing on Xbox should probably save frequently. There have been lots of random freezes when new content is being loaded/played (i.e. DLC enemies attacking, loading new areas, etc). Still, being a Vampire Lord is boss  wish the drain life spell was different though.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 28, 2012)

I play on X-Box 360 (you may recall), and my disc has a small crack in the very center of it. Not a very big one, just a crack.

It plays okay, but occasionally I get a few problems.

1. Doesn't register that there's a game in the console on the Dashboard.
2. Registers game, but get "unable to read content" error a few seconds later.
3. LOOKUP FAILED!
4. Freeze on a loading screen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 28, 2012)

I wonder what are the ways to become a vampire or werewolf in Dawnguard.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder what are the ways to become a vampire or werewolf in Dawnguard.



The vampire should be self-evident, I think, but as for new ways to become a werewolf? Unless they've added some new method, the Companions quests are probably the only way.

Although come to think of it, they'd have to redo some of those quests in the event that you're a werewolf before doing that questline, so maybe they didn't add any new methods.


----------



## 115 (Jun 28, 2012)

No new ways to become a Werewolf, though you can be "cured" of your lycanthropy by accepting the option to be turned into a Vampire.

[edit] Also I should mention, if you _do_ decide to become a Vamp/Vamp Lord then you'll likely be pleased to know that there is no longer a "Stage 4" where people are hostile towards you on sight.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 29, 2012)

115 said:


> No new ways to become a Werewolf, though you can be "cured" of your lycanthropy by accepting the option to be turned into a Vampire.
> 
> [edit] Also I should mention, if you _do_ decide to become a Vamp/Vamp Lord then you'll likely be pleased to know that there is no longer a "Stage 4" where people are hostile towards you on sight.



What if you're a Vampire Lord and you want to become a werewolf?


----------



## 115 (Jun 29, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> What if you're a Vampire Lord and you want to become a werewolf?



Haven't tried that yet  though I'm assuming it would turn you into a werewolf regardless. Pretty sure either one cancels the other out.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 29, 2012)

115 said:


> [edit] Also I should mention, if you _do_ decide to become a Vamp/Vamp Lord then you'll likely be pleased to know that *there is no longer a "Stage 4" where people are hostile towards you on sight.*



That's what I've hoped for!!! Is this true for those who were vampires prior to DLC? Or should I cure myself and then turn into a vampire once again?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf were you doing to get those bounties? don't you use the reload button?



long story short: I didn't save a lot


----------



## 115 (Jun 29, 2012)

Faustus said:


> That's what I've hoped for!!! Is this true for those who were vampires prior to DLC? Or should I cure myself and then turn into a vampire once again?



No need to cure yourself/turn again, just go to the Vampire faction in Dawnguard and accept the Vampire Lord offer given to you, then villagers won't attack you - even if you appear to them in the Vampire form. Of course sunlight still burns and you get different effects as you become starved, but no NPC's attack even after weeks of starvation.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 29, 2012)

Adorable. Now the vampirism is the real deal.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 29, 2012)

> villagers won't attack you - even if you appear to them in the Vampire form.


but they'll flee in terror, right?

and the soldiers will surely attack you. I mean, that would be immersion breaking if they do nothing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 29, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> The vampire should be self-evident, I think, but as for new ways to become a werewolf? Unless they've added some new method, the Companions quests are probably the only way.
> 
> Although come to think of it, they'd have to redo some of those quests in the event that you're a werewolf before doing that questline, so maybe they didn't add any new methods.



It isn't self-evident to me. How does it happen in Dawnguard?

So I'm gonna have to go through the Companion questline again?


----------



## 115 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> but they'll flee in terror, right?
> 
> and the soldiers will surely attack you. I mean, that would be immersion breaking if they do nothing.



Nah, the Dawnguard will attack you from time-to-time but the guards will act like nothing is happening. Unless you attack an NPC or something. 



Luiz said:


> It isn't self-evident to me. How does it happen in Dawnguard?
> 
> So I'm gonna have to go through the Companion questline again?




*Spoiler*: _small starter spoilers_ 



Basically at the start you'll have to align with the Dawnguard for a brief moment, until you meet the Vampire Lord Harkon, he'll offer you the gift of his blood, so you become a lord too. 




Why would you have to complete the Companions questline again?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahh, master Jiub. We meet again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Nah, the Dawnguard will attack you from time-to-time but the guards will act like nothing is happening. Unless you attack an NPC or something.



That's.....sucks.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)

What were you expecting?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> The vampire should be self-evident, I think, but as for new ways to become a werewolf? Unless they've added some new method, *the Companions quests are probably the only way.*Although come to think of it, they'd have to redo some of those quests in the event that you're a werewolf before doing that questline, so maybe they didn't add any new methods.



You can always get the ring of hircine. Wolf problem solved.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

So what are the new creatures that dawnguard add?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

That deathhound looks sweet. Honestly, in this new expansion, I can't really see the advantage of joining the dawnguard. Vampire Lord? Like a boss. Crossbow? Meh, I'll just go to Skyrim nexus and get a kickass mod.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

So 28 new monsters...not bad I guess.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)

People say that the crossbow is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

When does it come for PC?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> When does it come for PC?



Should be out for the PS3 and PC July 20th something.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)

At least 30 days, give or take. Some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got the Xbox's CON file and used the bsa and esm to play the game on PC and everything works. So no point in waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Who is that "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"? I need directions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised since I've been transferring my pc game saves over to the 360.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 29, 2012)

Chaurus Hunter: "The Chaurus Hunter looks like a giant bee with two arms that have stingers on them. They also have antenna that are attached to the thorax. They can move very fast and are very nimble due to the wings they have."

Are you fucking kidding me? 
I hate Chaurus!!!!!! And now they can fly?!?!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty much


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 29, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> You can always get the ring of hircine. Wolf problem solved.



The Ring of Hircine only allows additional transformations if you're already a werewolf. Besides, the bug that you are referring to may well be "fixed" in future patches (Bethesda has a penchant for supplementing parades with thunderclouds).


Anyway, on the subject of Dawnguard...


*Spoiler*: __ 







Legendary Dragons, motherfuckers!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> The Ring of Hircine only allows additional transformations if you're already a werewolf. Besides, the bug that you are referring to may well be "fixed" in future patches (Bethesda has a penchant for supplementing parades with thunderclouds





Elderscrolls Wiki said:


> In the Tomb of Ysgramor the player can cure themselves of the disease Lycanthropy yet still keep their ability of Werewolf Transformation, this can be achieved by using the ring, and defeating their spirit with their wolf form, it's complicated and may require more than one attempt, but putting the ring back on quickly after the battle is won then leaving the tomb quickly should keep the wolf form available to use.



You still can use the ring. In the patch 1.3 and 1.4 it works. I doubt they include a fix in the patch unless it's unintentionial.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like something from Deadly Dragons


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 29, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Chaurus Hunter: "The Chaurus Hunter looks like a giant bee with two arms that have stingers on them. They also have antenna that are attached to the thorax. They can move very fast and are very nimble due to the wings they have."
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?
> I hate Chaurus!!!!!! And now they can fly?!?!



holy fuck cazadores have entered skyrim


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Looks like something from Deadly Dragons



Now that you mention it, it does bear a striking resemblance to that one Frost Dragon re-coloring...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2012)

now here's a NMA review from kotaku


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you paste some of that review here? My job is blocking the site.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For Hand Banana_ 





> I had very high expectations for Skyrim: Dawnguard.
> 
> How could I not? Creator Bethesda touted it as the type of DLC that would feel like an expansion pack, a nice chunk of crazy new content for RPG fans to dig their dragon-weary paws into. And of course, Skyrim was one of last year's best video games. I spent some 80 hours exploring and inhabiting its massive, secret-filled world.
> 
> ...






Enjoy. **


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 29, 2012)

It didn't "wow" me either, but that's because it wasn't Skyrim, just an expansion for Skyrim, and a relatively cheap/short expansion too. I wasn't expecting the second coming of Shivering Isles. 

Also, I didn't notice a lack of creativity. The lore nerd in me squeed with joy several times over all the new story and history presented. The new weapons, armor, factions and abilities were awesome as well.

Some of these reviewers had unrealistic expectations it seems.


----------



## dream (Jun 29, 2012)

They were probably expecting something along the lines of what Shivering Isles was to Oblivion.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]

That girl is beyond overrated, man. People say her singing is amazing, but she really just relies on the echo sound effect.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

she kept starring at me so I clicked out. 

Freaky shit.

@listening to reviewers....uhm guys, why not just play it and then review it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were probably expecting something along the lines of what Shivering Isles was to Oblivion.


beth never announced it a such ,if anything it is more equivalent to Knight of the Nine DLC.



a Expansion like Shivering Isles will probably be the last DLC of Skyrim.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were probably expecting something along the lines of what Shivering Isles was to Oblivion.


That will probably be the last DLC for it, or at least I hope there will.

And SI was something special.  It could almost have been it's own separate game from Oblivion, the endgame rewards were unmatched, and it was just _fun_.

If it wasn't for the DB and TG questlines, it would have been 5x better than vanilla Oblivion.



Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That girl is beyond overrated, man. People say her singing is amazing, but she really just relies on the echo sound effect.


Agreed on her being overrated.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were probably expecting something along the lines of what Shivering Isles was to Oblivion.



Which I don't understand at all. The Shivering Isles was the 2nd major DLC for Oblivion (lolHorseArmor). I'm assuming Dawnguard is more like the Knights of the Nine if anything (and hey, I loved the hell out of the Knights of the Nine). If Dawnguard is true to the lore and includes history on top of the new gameplay features, I'm sure I'll love it too :33

Besides, everyone knows we'll eventually get an expansion pack that allows us to enter a Daedric Prince's realm 



Luiz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g&feature=g-vrec[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That girl is beyond overrated, man. People say her singing is amazing, but she really just relies on the echo sound effect.



I like her collaboration with MiracleofSound called "Legends of the Frost." It's pretty nice to listen to. But yeah, her voice is "meh" to "decent" at best. She's not bad, and her tone is fine I suppose, but she doesn't have much range. I don't mind her singing except for when she gets into the upper ranges, but I blame the people for saying things like "best voice in the world" and whatnot. Regardless, I love Malukah's Elder Scrolls nerdiness


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah, they did that with both Morrowind and Oblivion.

First major DLC/expansion is a quick refresher to get you back interested in the game again.  The second one has much more content.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 29, 2012)

its funny that the guy on Kotaku looks like a Random Bethesda Hater on No Mutants Allowed forums

dawnguard will hold most of the PC players untul Beth continue with their job doing the next Xpac

(we have a Un-tetxured continent of Tamriel in-game, and we know that the dragonborn its the main Ace to rebuild the Empire, or the main weapon against the Snakemen from Akavir or the Sea Elves in case of invasion)


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2012)

Bloodmoon was awesome.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> its funny that the guy on Kotaku looks like a Random Bethesda Hater on No Mutants Allowed forums
> 
> dawnguard will hold most of the PC players untul Beth continue with their job doing the next Xpac
> 
> (we have a Un-tetxured continent of Tamriel in-game, and we know that the dragonborn its the main Ace to rebuild the Empire, or the main weapon against the Snakemen from Akavir or the Sea Elves in case of invasion)




Wait wait, are there _SEA ELVES_ in Tamriel? o_O


----------



## Ippy (Jun 30, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Wait wait, are there _SEA ELVES_ in Tamriel? o_O


The maomer or something.

There's actually a crapload of races, including several beast races, we've yet to actually see in-game.

Shit, there's like half a dozen type of khajiit (they could be human-like catgirls to just large cats, based on the phase of the moon they were born on), and we've only ever seen two different breeds in-game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> its funny that the guy on Kotaku looks like a Random Bethesda Hater on No Mutants Allowed forums
> 
> dawnguard will hold most of the PC players untul Beth continue with their job doing the next Xpac
> 
> (we have a Un-tetxured continent of Tamriel in-game, and we know that the dragonborn its the main Ace to rebuild the Empire, or the main weapon against the Snakemen from Akavir or the Sea Elves in case of invasion)


Well the un-texured tamriel was done for last distance effect and probably for misdeeds.

Well I remember Todd mentioned in a magazine of wanting to doing the capital of daggerfall whit modern graphics.


----------



## OS (Jun 30, 2012)

There is a lot of butthurt for not marrying Serana.


----------



## Litho (Jun 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were probably expecting something along the lines of what Shivering Isles was to Oblivion.





Pilaf said:


> It didn't "wow" me either, but that's because it wasn't Skyrim, just an expansion for Skyrim, and a relatively cheap/short expansion too. I wasn't expecting the second coming of Shivering Isles.
> 
> Some of these reviewers had unrealistic expectations it seems.





Linkdarkside said:


> beth never announced it a such ,if anything it is more equivalent to Knight of the Nine DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> a Expansion like Shivering Isles will probably be the last DLC of Skyrim.





Ippy said:


> That will probably be the last DLC for it, or at least I hope there will.
> 
> And SI was something special.  It could almost have been it's own separate game from Oblivion, the endgame rewards were unmatched, and it was just _fun_.
> 
> ...





HiroshiSenju said:


> Which I don't understand at all. The Shivering Isles was the 2nd major DLC for Oblivion (lolHorseArmor). I'm assuming Dawnguard is more like the Knights of the Nine if anything (and hey, I loved the hell out of the Knights of the Nine). If Dawnguard is true to the lore and includes history on top of the new gameplay features, I'm sure I'll love it too :33



To be fair, Todd dit say multiple times [around the time of, and before the release of Skyrim] that concerning the DLC/expansions they were going to wait and do BIG, signifficant expansions. It's no wonder at all that expectations were high, and people were deffinately thinking in the lines of Shivering Isles and they were kind of made to think like that, but instead they didn't wait long at all and apparantly opted to do a rather 'small' DLC.


----------



## 115 (Jun 30, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> There is a lot of butthurt for not marrying Serana.



I really don't see the appeal to her though, she's very annoying, cannot sneak at all and she sounds like an angsty teenager most of the time. Plus there's the bug where she repeats the same line over and over again every 5 seconds until you run in the opposite direction.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 30, 2012)

remember that consoles Aren't mod friendly like PC's(thus the number of Console players who thinks that the PC version doesn't have AWESOMESAUCE Graphics like the PS3 version or 360)

dawnguard served only to give us a Little Taste of what is comming next. thus bethesda has already registered another xpac name called Hearthfire, and this month in Lore is related to Nocturnal, Children and Magic(mainly the now dead mages guild)


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Enjoy. **





> get through some doors, you'll have to switch back to human form, which means you'll have to sit through a long, laggy animation sequence before you can do anything. This is very irritating.


actually you can open doors as a Vampire Lord, all you have to do is be in melee mode, or have your feet planted on the ground.






anyway i just wish they have dragon riding in the next dlc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5aKXNI7Hb80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2012)

Heh, amusing video.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't really understand why anyone would want to play on first person view in Skyrim.

You spend time creating the character's design at the beginning of the game, choosing the presets, hair style, mouth shape and so on, only to never see it again during the playthrough.

(Except for rare moments where it momentaneously switches to third person)

Of course, it's the standard setting in the game. But once you find out how to change it to third person view, I don't see a reason to keep it that way.

I prefer to actually see my character kicking ass.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 1, 2012)

Aiming mechanics is poorly done in third person.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm more of a greatsword guy. But I don't recall having a hard time hitting the enemies with a bow and arrows.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 1, 2012)

arrows and spells are shit in 3rd person
I occasionally miss running power attacks in 3rd person too

sneaking in 3rd person is very satisfying


----------



## 115 (Jul 1, 2012)

Third person animations look terrible, my character looks like an ass who hasn't held a sword before, swinging around back and forth like a mental patient with a banana. Plus it's hard to aim with a bow in third person.  First person is better, although I have this habit of sheathing/drawing my blade randomly for the fun of it.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2012)

I actually always use 3rd person, I just like seeing my characters, though I do occasionally use 1st person for shooting arrows.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 1, 2012)

being a hexen/heretic guy, 1st person is fine to me


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

I use third person when walking around and shit, 1st for fighting


----------



## Ippy (Jul 1, 2012)

I use 1st person for just about everything.

I turn on 3rd every once in a while to check myself out.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2012)

For me I just like seeing most of the moves and the action which is why I do 3rd person so much.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

> You spend time creating the character's design at the beginning of the game, choosing the presets, hair style, mouth shape and so on, only to never see it again during the playthrough.



I spend almost no time on character creation.

Personally I love first-person pov, it helps me get into the game a bit more.  Also, I can see things with more detail or at least have a better look at them than I could in third-person pov.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 1, 2012)

I use third person. I like to see myself in the action. I like seeing my surroundings when i fight too. I take my fights real slow, since ive gimped myself so that the stronger enemies can kill me in just a few direct hits that aren't blocked or interrupted. 

I only go in first person when i want to look at something closely or if im shooting arrows.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I use 1st person for just about everything.
> 
> I turn on 3rd every once in a while to check myself out.




same here in first person it almost feel like i am in the game.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 1, 2012)

1st person for immersion. until you look down that is and don't see your boobs or your feet. wtf.

when not using bows, I play 3rd person. gotten used to doing magic in 3rd person.
played entirely in 1st person during my first playthrough tho.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone else get stuck in that damn blood ring glitch? Where the ring you're supposed to get is on the trap door.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 1, 2012)

115 said:


> Third person animations look terrible, my character looks like an ass who hasn't held a sword before, swinging around back and forth like a *mental patient with a banana. *Plus it's hard to aim with a bow in third person.  First person is better, although I have this habit of sheathing/drawing my blade randomly for the fun of it.



Bro, that's racist.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> remember that consoles Aren't mod friendly like PC's(thus the number of Console players who thinks that the PC version doesn't have AWESOMESAUCE Graphics like the PS3 version or 360)
> 
> dawnguard served only to give us a Little Taste of what is comming next. thus bethesda has already registered another xpac name called Hearthfire, and this month in Lore is related to Nocturnal, Children and Magic(mainly the now dead mages guild)



the patch had something about screaming children ,so perhaps.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't get the DLC. I live in a third world country & it's ass long story.

Anyway...my Skyrim journey has been basically over 3 or so weeks ago. Haven't really touched the game.

But fuck was it a great adventure.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2012)

115 said:


> Third person animations look terrible, my character looks like an ass who hasn't held a sword before, swinging around back and forth like a mental patient with a banana. Plus it's hard to aim with a bow in third person.  First person is better, although I have this habit of sheathing/drawing my blade randomly for the fun of it.



So Farkas and Vilkas look like mental patients holding bananas when they fight? 



Eternal Goob said:


> I spend almost no time on character creation.
> 
> Personally I love first-person pov, it helps me get into the game a bit more.  Also, I can see things with more detail or at least have a better look at them than I could in third-person pov.



That makes sense. If you didn't bother much with the character creation part, there's no reason to care any further.

I like to use every small feature for creating the design. 

But sometimes I overdo it. I have started a new game several times to recreate certain characters because a certain detail bothered me, like the chin being too small.



Frostman said:


> I use third person. I like to see myself in the action. I like seeing my surroundings when i fight too. I take my fights real slow, since ive gimped myself so that the stronger enemies can kill me in just a few direct hits that aren't blocked or interrupted.
> 
> I only go in first person when i want to look at something closely or if im shooting arrows.



I'm more used to playing games where you see the character all the time while you play as him/her. GoW, DMC, Bayonetta, that type. 

So seeing just the hands wasn't completely satisfying to me.

Yes, so far I've only used it when I wanted to have a better view while aiming with the bow.


----------



## Vincent359 (Jul 2, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I slay this thread so that a new one may rise.
__________________


----------



## Faustus (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sure the development team of Skyrim is huge, but recently I've spotted some staff obviously left by Lithuanian, lol. There is a girl at the tree-temple, whose name is Asta - Lithuanian name. Also, Vilkas (the were*wolf*) is the Lithuanian word for "wolf" 

Another question about fucking Creation Kit. Is it possible to change a base model for an actor with an *existing* one? When I found the actor by its RefID, it will only let me to edit an existing model or to create a new one.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 2, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Another question about fucking Creation Kit. Is it possible to change a base model for an actor with an *existing* one? When I found the actor by its RefID, it will only let me to edit an existing model or to create a new one.



Can't you make a copy of it and then edit it?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2012)

Before I finally managed to connect my PS3 to the internet and got the newer patches, the beheading animation when the enemy is being finished off was pretty common. Now it really never happens.

Was it some sort of change to make the game more family friendly?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Bro, that's racist.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 3, 2012)

FFLN said:


> Can't you make a copy of it and then edit it?



I can. But the problem is, I already have my base created, so recreating it would be a pain in the ass 

Though I think this method won't work in any way. The game still prefers the information from the save-file when editing common NPC and I can't found a way around this mechanism


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2012)

*gamespot Dawnguard review.*


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought being a vampire would be interesting. Regretted immediately when I reached stage 4 and became unable to enter any city without being hunted down.

Of course, feeding solves that, but having to sneak into someone's house every 24h in order to do it isn't worth the trouble. 

I could go on listing the cons, but everyone knows how badly it sucks to be a vampire in Skyrim.

Hopefully there aren't as many disadvantages in Dawnguard.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I thought being a vampire would be interesting. Regretted immediately when I reached stage 4 and became unable to enter any city without being hunted down.
> 
> Of course, feeding solves that, but having to sneak into someone's house every 24h in order to do it isn't worth the trouble.
> 
> ...



There's no Stage 4 for Vampire Lords. And you can go out in broad Daylight from what I hear.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 4, 2012)

haha getting stuck on a passageway.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 4, 2012)

LMAO

They give you a new transformation, but make the doors too small for you to get through them???

Yet another advantage of only playing it for the PC.

` + tlc


----------



## scerpers (Jul 4, 2012)

Master race all up in this bitch.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I thought being a vampire would be interesting. Regretted immediately when I reached stage 4 and became unable to enter any city without being hunted down.
> 
> Of course, feeding solves that, but having to sneak into someone's house every 24h in order to do it isn't worth the trouble.
> 
> ...




You only get attacked if you're transformed into a Vampire Lord now, despite getting creepy glowing eyes as a Stage 4.

Of course, good luck getting through doorways.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 4, 2012)

Werewolfs>Vampires.


----------



## Litho (Jul 4, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Werewolfs>Vampires.



Not anymore!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 4, 2012)

Litho said:


> Not anymore!


yes they are.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2012)

Apparently if you turn sideways and strafe you can still go through most doorways as a Vampire Lord. I wonder if the devs did that on purpose.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 4, 2012)

do Werewolves have the same problems when it comes to doors like VL's do?

never really tested playing as a Werewolf indoors.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm relatively ignorant when it comes to gaming, so someone please enlighten me.

How does this expansion thing work? From what I heard, it seems Dawnguard isn't a separate game, the way Undead Nightmare is to Red Dead Redemption.

So what happens, you just load one of your save files from your regular Skyrim game and then start playing Dawnguard?



Litho said:


> Not anymore!



They've gained perks too, bro. Less perks than vampires, but it's all it takes really. 



Pilaf said:


> Apparently if you turn sideways and strafe you can still go through most doorways as a Vampire Lord. I wonder if the devs did that on purpose.



Can't you just switch to your normal form and then transform after you go inside?


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, my battle-mage reached his perfection at last  I only at level 51, but I don't know what to seek at the moment, lol My character has legendary daedric armour and battle-axe, master level destruction and conjugation magics. Also 100 points in Enchanting. I feel like unstoppable, maybe I should try it one-on-one with dem Giants and their mammoths+use no potions. But should I use my thralls... or not? They are part of my power after all.
Still need to focus on the perfection of my follower and one of the thralls equipment...


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 5, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Oh, my battle-mage reached his perfection at last  I only at level 51, but I don't know what to seek at the moment, lol My character has legendary daedric armour and battle-axe, master level destruction and *conjugation magics*. Also 100 points in Enchanting. I feel like unstoppable, maybe I should try it one-on-one with dem Giants and their mammoths+use no potions. But should I use my thralls... or not? They are part of my power after all.
> Still need to focus on the perfection of my follower and on of the thralls equipment...






Scroll of Verbal Agreement (3) added


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 5, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Oh, my battle-mage reached his perfection at last  I only at level 51, but I don't know what to seek at the moment, lol My character has legendary daedric armour and battle-axe, master level destruction and conjugation magics. Also 100 points in Enchanting. I feel like unstoppable, maybe I should try it one-on-one with dem Giants and their mammoths+use no potions. But should I use my thralls... or not? They are part of my power after all.
> Still need to focus on the perfection of my follower and on of the thralls equipment...




I have absolutely no problem with mammoths or giants after level 20 with any of my characters. If you've got skills at 100 you should be able to take them down without a problem, summons or not.



Luiz said:


> I'm relatively ignorant when it comes to gaming, so someone please enlighten me.
> 
> How does this expansion thing work? From what I heard, it seems Dawnguard isn't a separate game, the way Undead Nightmare is to Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> So what happens, you just load one of your save files from your regular Skyrim game and then start playing Dawnguard?



You just install it and keep playing. You'll eventually either hear about the Dawnguard from a town guard or a member of them. You do the first quest for the Dawnguard, and then choose sides once you meet the Vampire Lords.





> They've gained perks too, bro. Less perks than vampires, but it's all it takes really.



I've maxed out both the Vampire Lord and Werewolf and both are very powerful forms and fun to play. The Werewolf has the strength of being able to be outdoors during the day, but the weakness of having to feed to remain in beast form and having to have Totems collected to use his strongest powers. 





> Can't you just switch to your normal form and then transform after you go inside?



It's much faster and far less tedious to side strafe. The transformation animations are long and cumbersome.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 5, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Oh, my battle-mage reached his perfection at last  I only at level 51, but I don't know what to seek at the moment, lol My character has legendary daedric armour and battle-axe, master level destruction and conjugation magics. Also 100 points in Enchanting. I feel like unstoppable, maybe I should try it one-on-one with dem Giants and their mammoths+use no potions. But should I use my thralls... or not? They are part of my power after all.
> Still need to focus on the perfection of my follower and on of the thralls equipment...



"Only at lvl 51". Man, I can't even get past lvl 40 with any of the characters I've ever made.

Leveling up gets so slow after that point. I don't have the patience for it.



> It's much faster and far less tedious to side strafe. The transformation animations are long and cumbersome.



No problem. I love transformation animations. For a moment I thought you'd meant you can't change into your 'human' form if you are a Vampire Lord.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 5, 2012)

You can change back and forth as many times as you want. Hell, you can do that as a Lycan if you have Hircine's Ring.

But you'll get tired of doing that multiple times in each dungeon. I don't give a damn if you're a masochist or something. You'll get incredibly tired of that shit after about an hour.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2012)

Dungeons aren't all the same. I may not need to do it as often in some of them.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 6, 2012)

I find I don't make very much use of my Lycanthropy, to be honest. Every now and then when I run into a military camp at night I'll scamper off into the bushes to grow fur and fangs then charge out of the brush tearing off heads and eating faces (and repeatedly eviscerating that one captain per camp the game considers "important"... that one in the Pale withstands a slash/fusrodah 50 meters off an ice sheet, for fuck's sake...), but other than that I don't make much time to release the beast.

Of course it's probably due to my obsessive tendency to preserve every NPC I can whenever possible (except for Rustleif... and Ranmir... fucking dragons, man...)


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 6, 2012)

So how would you rate the new DLC for Skyrim?

Cause I want to make sure it's good before I buy it.


----------



## 115 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> So how would you rate the new DLC for Skyrim?
> 
> Cause I want to make sure it's good before I buy it.



6/10 - Missions are pretty bleak and there's only one way to "end" the DLC so there's no choice. The mount is pretty bad, but that's a matter of personal opinion, there's nothing really that special about both factions. There's no new buildings or really any new areas to explore (except for the one snowy region with lots of ice/water/confusing cave systems & the boringly purple Soul Cairn).

There a few good things though - perks for both Vampires/Werewolves give them more power and (especially for vampires) make having vampirism easier to deal with because there is no stage 4, unless you're in vampire lord form. There's also dragon weapons and a cross bow, even though the cross bow I find to be horrendous to use, plus it's relatively slower/weaker than my standard bow. There's that special bow as well - but again it's weak, and you can only harness it's full power with elven arrows. 

It could've been a lot better and after waiting for 6 months for DLC, for the amount of time it took and the amount if hype it generated, it was generally a bland experience. Not worth the 1600msp, I'd say around 800-1200 at best.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2012)

I've finally reached lvl 100 Light Armor skill. My werewolf character is no longer vulnerable in beast form.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've finally reached lvl 100 Light Armor skill. My werewolf character is no longer vulnerable in beast form.



Actually that was killed in patch 1.3

So you're still a squishy werewolf.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2012)

Although the new perks for Werewolves greatly increase his HP and Stamina while transformed, and his offensive strength is so high now he can kill most things before they take his health down. On Adept mode I easily one-shot giants and weaker dragons with the charge attack. Also, I can summon two ghost werewolves with the Totem of Brotherhood and they're just as strong as me. Werewolf is OP now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2012)

Fucking bears man. 

Walking around at night, taking in the scenery and listening to music, and all of a sudden, a fucking bear roars and ruins the mood.

Where is the Bearborn when you need him?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Although the new perks for Werewolves greatly increase his HP and Stamina while transformed, and his offensive strength is so high now he can kill most things before they take his health down. On Adept mode I easily one-shot giants and weaker dragons with the charge attack. Also, I can summon two ghost werewolves with the Totem of Brotherhood and they're just as strong as me. Werewolf is OP now.


Funny, I'm currently doing a run through with the Companions so I can have a werewolf character for Dawnguard's PC release.

Glad to know it'll pay off.

I have one Listener vampire (which I now know isn't even needed for Dawnguard), and one werewolf which I'll use to play as part of that faction.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2012)

Something's been bothering me. When a long haired character is wearing armor, his hair should be either tucked inside, or rest over his back.

But instead, the hair simply blends with the armor. It goes through it.

It's a rather ugly glitch. 




Light Artist said:


> Actually that was killed in patch 1.3
> 
> So you're still a squishy werewolf.



Mind blown, I request further explanation.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Mind blown, I request further explanation.



The thing about Light Armor buffing your survivability in Lycan form was apparently a glitch that was never intended by the devs, and since it buffed it a little too much and broke the game it was removed.

However, as I said, a fully Perked out Werewolf can do double the damage with his claws, can use VERY powerful Totem abilities and can tank a lot more damage than before. It's definitely worth playing.



Ippy said:


> Funny, I'm currently doing a run through with the Companions so I can have a werewolf character for Dawnguard's PC release.
> 
> Glad to know it'll pay off.
> 
> I have one Listener vampire (which I now know isn't even needed for Dawnguard), and one werewolf which I'll use to play as part of that faction.





Right, you don't actually need to already be a Vampire. You do one quest for Isran, the commander of the Dawnguard, and then you get to decide which faction you want to join. Harkon, the Lord of the Volkihar clan, offers to make you a _real_ Vampire, not one of those watered-down mongrels that infest the wilderness. 

I actually have three main characters. I went Vamp Lord with my Dunmer Battlemage. It's very powerful when maxed out, but there's a glitch. If you have Serana as a follower, your powers are weaker. This can easily be fixed by dismissing her, but you need her along during some portions of Dawnguard's MQ. It's better to stay out of your transformed state during those quests. Just a heads up. She doesn't weaken your regular Vamp abilities, just the ones you use when transformed. It's an annoying bug but it doesn't stop you from being very OP after you beat the questline and dismiss her as a follower. 

My Khajiit fist fighter is the Werewolf. I didn't actually do the Dawnguard thing with him yet. He was a Werewolf from an older save who already had Hircine's Ring and the Totems. A heads up about the Totems - some of the new perks you get require them to be gathered, so to get the absolute most out of the perk tree go ahead and gather those up if possible. 

My Nord which was my first character joined the Dawnguard, stayed human and fought the Vampires. I'm very impressed by some of the weapons and armor, especially the Dragonbone war axes I made, enchanted and upgraded. You also get a very good suit of Light Armor towards the end of the MQ, plus there's a side quest to get some obscure and ancient Dwemer artifacts. One of them is a crown that allows you to use TWO standing stone abilities at once! You sacrifice the armor bonus of having a helmet, of course, but combining the Lord and the Atronach makes you a real tank.


----------



## themg3 (Jul 7, 2012)

With all the new perks for both vampire lord and werewolves which one is truly better now?


----------



## 115 (Jul 7, 2012)

themg3 said:


> With all the new perks for both vampire lord and werewolves which one is truly better now?



Vampire Lord. It's still annoying being burned by sunlight but the death grip + constant transformation make up for that. You can always black out the sun with arrows anyway  

Though there's nothing like the raw power of a Werewolf, especially with the new executions.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Mind blown, I request further explanation.



What Pilaf said here:



Pilaf said:


> The thing about Light Armor buffing your survivability in Lycan form was apparently a glitch that was never intended by the devs, and since it buffed it a little too much and broke the game it was removed.
> 
> However, as I said, a fully Perked out Werewolf can do double the damage with his claws, can use VERY powerful Totem abilities and can tank a lot more damage than before. It's definitely worth playing.



more or less sums it up.

However, after the Light Armor-based defense was thrown out, Werewolf base armor is regarded as Unarmored, so you can still make use of the "x-flesh" Alteration spells and the Mage Armor perk(s) to add to your defense before transforming. Of course, they're only going to last for as long as you're capable of making them last as the caster - it's easy to forget about the spell and have it wear off right before taking a warhammer in the dick. So tread carefully.


----------



## themg3 (Jul 7, 2012)

115 said:


> Vampire Lord. It's still annoying being burned by sunlight but the death grip + constant transformation make up for that. You can always black out the sun with arrows anyway
> 
> Though there's nothing like the raw power of a Werewolf, especially with the new executions.



I've never been a fan of long range combat, I prefer to go in and rip enemies apart, but I have the heard the vampire lord form is extremely hax and broken,

If both were on the same level and fought though who do you think will win?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 7, 2012)

From what I have heard of dawnguard I shall probably wait for the next DLC before getting my hands on it to.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 7, 2012)

themg3 said:


> I've never been a fan of long range combat, I prefer to go in and rip enemies apart, but I have the heard the vampire lord form is extremely hax and broken,
> 
> If both were on the same level and fought though who do you think will win?




Like if you did an NPC battle? Hard to say.

It depends on the skill of the person playing. I could beat either as either, with my perks and experience playing.

Also, the Vampire Lord has some special artifacts he can gather similar to Werewolf Totems. There's two ancient amulets you can gather and two ancient rings. You can't equip anything as a Vampire Lord, but you can in your normal form and the effect affects the VL form as well.

So you could theoretically do nearly as much damage in melee as a werewolf as the Vampire Lord if you have the right ring equipped. I know I can tear people up in melee. Also, with the Bats amulet, the cloud of Bats around your body constantly damages anyone within melee range. You can definitely gear your Vampire Lord to be a strong melee fighter, plus finishing someone with a power attack causes you to bite their neck and drain all their Hp.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 8, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> From what I have heard of dawnguard I shall probably wait for the next DLC before getting my hands on it to.


well, it's still worth it for the Werewolf and Vampire Lord perks and Legendary Dragons.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 8, 2012)

Do not fight a Legendary Dragon unprepared. He's going in dry. Bite the pillow.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2012)

So when is darkguard coming for pc?


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> So when is darkguard coming for pc?



It is supposed to come out about a month after the release of the Xbox 360 version so that would make it sometime after the 26th but no official date has been set so far I believe.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Do not fight a Legendary Dragon unprepared. He's going in dry. Bite the pillow.



What were your stats and equip when he nullified the functionality of your sphincter?


What's the damage output like? How high is the HP? Analyze your battle so I can ANALize these dragons.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I have absolutely no problem with mammoths or giants after level 20 with any of my characters. If you've got skills at 100 you should be able to take them down without a problem, summons or not.



Yeah, you're right. A Giant goes down after two fire-balls (not actual "Fire-ball" spell, but the "Incinerate", looks the same to me) and one hit from my daedric axe enchanted with fire and health damage. How disappointing, somehow I thought they are much stronger. Maybe I had a phobia on them from those low-level times when they were roflstomping me with one hit 



Luiz said:


> "Only at lvl 51". Man, I can't even get past lvl 40 with any of the characters I've ever made.
> 
> Leveling up gets so slow after that point. I don't have the patience for it.


Well, I guess the answer is the non-combat abilities, such as lock-picking, smithing, enchanting etc.
And sometimes Oghma Infinium  I admit I got from 3 to 5 levels from it.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 9, 2012)

So, I got around to trying the fortify restoration glitch (took a while to get it to work, but I eventually did after about an hour), and damn it's good to have unlimited shouting! I feel like a true Dragonborn (I even solo'd the Greybeards with ease by spamming Ice Form). You all should give it a try. As long as you don't just spam, no cooldown for shouts is really epic. The fortify restoration glitch also works on enchanted clothing, so for 60 seconds, my Master Robes of Destruction allowed my magicka to regenerate at around 5000% faster, meaning I could spam Master level spells like nobody's business. You can also make some fucking overpowered enchantments and smith things way past legendary (pretty much, you could make an iron dagger do 500 damage). I would recommend against using this often, however, as it would probably break the game. I just stick to unlimited shouting. 

For all you console users looking to kick some ass. Try it. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> From what I have heard of dawnguard I shall probably wait for the next DLC before getting my hands on it to.



Wait for the GoTY edition. there is a mod on Skyrim nexus for vampire thats better.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 9, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, you're right. A Giant goes down after two fire-balls (not actual "Fire-ball" spell, but the "Incinerate", looks the same to me) and one hit from my daedric axe enchanted with fire and health damage. How disappointing, somehow I thought they are much stronger. Maybe I had a phobia on them from those low-level times when they were roflstomping me with one hit



Incinerate always seemed "thinner" to me, if that makes any sense. And a little slower, too. I prefer Fireball in most situations in spite of Incinerate's superior power because of the explosion radius, since I can fire multiple shots at a given area without having to worry too much about accuracy. One spell that can be a bitch to use is Thunderbolt - when you're in an intense combat situation and you're having to move around alot, getting that one to hit can be awful. One shot can mean the difference between disintegrating that Draugr Death Overlord and letting him have the opportunity to use a fully powered Unrelenting Force to blast you into the wall and turn you into a pincushion for his ebony arrows. That's why for the most part I prefer Chain Lightning as my lightning spell, since it seeks out the initial target in addition to the next ones in the chain.

As for Giants (and just about every enemy, really, with the obvious exception of dragons), I've adopted a strategy of "infiltrate and incapacitate" - I use Invisibility to sneak into the camp, dual wield Paralyze to knock 'em out (Mass Paralysis if there's several, but not usually since it doesn't tend to last as long), then I use a Wall spell of my choice (usually fire - much more satisfying that way ) to make their final moments on Nirn as agonizing as possible.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2012)

For giants frost is the best way to go for me at least. Slow them done and attack away. You can freeze them with the dragon shout also.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 9, 2012)

for giants I normally go with the bound bow, they really never get to touch me and sometimes they tend to fall pretty much in front of me, making for some epic stuff. I give then the "you shall not pass" and all of that.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 10, 2012)

Nah, I don't use paralysis or frost on Giants. The "Impact" perk works perfectly for me and does pretty much same effect. 
In fact, I have only fire spells fully developed (though Fireballs are no good for me, because of the large radius there is a big possibility to hit my thralls). The perks are too valuable for my *battle*-mage to advance more than one element.

As for those cases when there are more than one Giant and one mammoth - my Dead Thralls usually take care of them  Actually I've never had a chance to hit any other creature after I'm done with the first Giant - my thralls are that good


----------



## Frostman (Jul 10, 2012)

When i fight giants i use that animal alliance shout to turn the mammoths against them. If its one on one i double cast lightning to stun. Kiteing them till they are dead.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 10, 2012)

Frostman said:


> When i fight giants i use that animal alliance shout to turn the mammoths against them.



lol maximum trolling


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 10, 2012)

I sometimes just lure a dragon ((if one is nearby)) to a nearby a gaint camp and then go for a triple battle with conjured entities.

The best one though was when I learned that Shearpoint and Tumble Arch Pass weren't that far away from one another and I hadn't killed Krosis yet.  I ended up dying and had to go up against him again only to die the same way as last time.  This is why when mountain climbing it's best to WATCH where you are going and not focus on attempting to lure the dragon priest.  Stupid Lich, all I wanted was to see him get in a fight with a giant.

I still want to try that again someday to see if it's possible, or just teleport him there.



Nightblade said:


> well, it's still worth it for the Werewolf and Vampire Lord perks and Legendary Dragons.


Never played as either.

I wasn't fond of either of them.  However I might be tempted to go vampire just to play through as it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

I have my sla-er, followers fight my giants for me while I continue walking by.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2012)

Frostman said:


> When i fight giants i use that animal alliance shout to turn the mammoths against them. If its one on one i double cast lightning to stun. Kiteing them till they are dead.



LOL dafaq I didn't think of that.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else use enchantments for 100% magicka cost reduction for Destruction magic? You can spam Lightning Storm _ad infinitum_. Just stand there and slowly pivot when casting and you'll just mow everything down.


Really murders the speakers if they get to close, though...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea it's sweet. Wish they did blizzardt like that. But Blizzaed looks sweet like that.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Anyone else use enchantments for 100% magicka cost reduction for Destruction magic? You can spam Lightning Storm _ad infinitum_. Just stand there and slowly pivot when casting and you'll just mow everything down.
> 
> 
> Really murders the speakers if they get to close, though...



I don't use such cheap tricks these days.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 11, 2012)

mage with perma stagger is broken as it is
with no magick cost it's just ridiculous


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 11, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> mage with perma stagger is broken as it is
> with no magick cost it's just ridiculous



Only if you're using armor. And you can only have 0 magicka cost for up to 2 schools of magic per set of gear. Currently I have no cost for Destruction and Restoration (perpetual wards, anyone? ) but everything else drains magicka normally. I like to mix it up a bit and use more Illusion, Alteration, and Conjuration spells than I really need to - it makes things much more interesting when you actually choose to explore the diversity of your spell palate.

And if you stick with an unarmored mage character you won't be able to hit the damage reduction cap unless you cast Dragonhide, which I only use in cases when I desperately need it due to it being a two-handed spell (slow casting time + stationary squishy target). Ebonyflesh can be dual-wielded and cast while running away from enemies and dodging their attacks, which makes it infinitely more usable than Dragonhide in 95% of combat scenarios. You'll also need to keep a watchful eye on the aura from your flesh spell, so you won't be surprised by suddenly deadly hits from whatever is flailing at you.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 11, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Anyone else use enchantments for 100% magicka cost reduction for Destruction magic? You can spam Lightning Storm _ad infinitum_. Just stand there and slowly pivot when casting and you'll just mow everything down.
> 
> 
> Really murders the speakers if they get to close, though...



It is a must, considering that the magicka cost for Master level spells is fucking high.

And it does make you feel nearly invincible.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 12, 2012)

Frostman said:


> When i fight giants i use that animal alliance shout to turn the mammoths against them. If its one on one i double cast lightning to stun. Kiteing them till they are dead.


Call me a softy, but when I see giants, I leave them the fuck alone.

All they wanna do is herd their mammoths and do their thing.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 12, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Only if you're using armor. And you can only have 0 magicka cost for up to 2 schools of magic per set of gear. Currently I have no cost for Destruction and Restoration (perpetual wards, anyone? ) but everything else drains magicka normally. I like to mix it up a bit and use more Illusion, Alteration, and Conjuration spells than I really need to - it makes things much more interesting when you actually choose to explore the diversity of your spell palate.
> 
> And if you stick with an unarmored mage character you won't be able to hit the damage reduction cap unless you cast Dragonhide, which I only use in cases when I desperately need it due to it being a two-handed spell (slow casting time + stationary squishy target). Ebonyflesh can be dual-wielded and cast while running away from enemies and dodging their attacks, which makes it infinitely more usable than Dragonhide in 95% of combat scenarios. You'll also need to keep a watchful eye on the aura from your flesh spell, so you won't be surprised by suddenly deadly hits from whatever is flailing at you.


no one can touch a dual wielding mage with perma stagger
not even hordes of falmer or an ancient dragon

the only setback is that there's no magick regen while in combat
take that and you're pretty much unstoppable


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 12, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> no one can touch a dual wielding mage with perma stagger
> not even hordes of falmer or an ancient dragon
> 
> the only setback is that there's no magick regen while in combat
> take that and you're pretty much unstoppable



Which is exactly why I changed my tactics to make the game more enjoyable for me as a mage. Just stop playing so hard. 


Nevertheless, infinite magicka still doesn't beat the hax of the artisanal skill trees if utilized properly.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 12, 2012)

Magic is so overpowered 

I love it.  While not as broken as Oblivion's magic (lolspellmaking), it's still rather satisfying to make a complete fool out of opponents. I made sure not the get the impact perk, however  Makes things way too easy.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 13, 2012)

^That's why I choose to be battle-mage. Sure some pieces of my armour is enchanted with "add 70 magicka points", but I have nothing that makes magicka regeneration faster. High-level spells deplete me super-fast, so in almost every fight I must go close-combat. Thus, I don't think impact perk makes things too easy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2012)

use the convert dragon souls to perk mod.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 13, 2012)

Meh, working on an arrow guy. Loving every second of it. My only grip is I wish you could cripple limbs. I used to do that shit in NV and was hoping they would incorporate that in SKyrim.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 13, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Meh, working on an arrow guy. Loving every second of it. My only grip is I wish you could cripple limbs. I used to do that shit in NV and was hoping they would incorporate that in SKyrim.



I think we all know which extremity would be the most targeted if Bethesda were to implement such a system into the game.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think we all know which extremity would be the most targeted if Bethesda were to implement such a system into the game.



That's a horrible place to put an arrow through.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a horrible place to put an arrow through.



On the other hand, it does qualify you to join the city guard in any of Skyrim's holds. So at least you'll be employable.


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> On the other hand, it does qualify you to join the city guard in any of Skyrim's holds. So at least you'll be employable.



And listen to guards bitching about how they took arrows through their bodies?  No thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think we all know which extremity would be the most targeted if Bethesda were to implement such a system into the game.



Oh you.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And listen to guards bitching about how they took arrows through their bodies?  No thanks.



Hey at least you get to wear the snazzy guard armor. 

I'd join the guard in Solitude though. That outfit is boss.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 13, 2012)

Amusing new Let's Play series on Youtube with a twist - Olaf, a simple Nord peasant, has no special fighting or magic abilities. He struggles to make a living and survive as a farmer/hunter/day laborer. His ultimate goal is to buy the most expensive house in Skyrim based on the wages he earns from these activities alone:


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 13, 2012)

You know, the Fire and Frost Breath shouts should be more like a continuous release instead of a single shot.

That way those attacks would be the same as the version used by the dragons themselves.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, but you're not really physically built to shout _exactly_ like a Dragon.

Also, it's too bad you don't hear these used more in-game:


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Amusing new Let's Play series on Youtube with a twist - Olaf, a simple Nord peasant, has no special fighting or magic abilities. He struggles to make a living and survive as a farmer/hunter/day laborer. His ultimate goal is to buy the most expensive house in Skyrim based on the wages he earns from these activities alone:


"lives on a diet of cabbages and failure."

haha pretty great LP. great cliffhanger at the end of episode 2.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah, but you're not really physically built to shout _exactly_ like a Dragon.
> 
> Also, it's too bad you don't hear these used more in-game:


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 14, 2012)

It's kind of like when you teach a chimp or gorilla sign language. They're just not physically evolved to be able to use it as well as humans.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 14, 2012)

Parias the Cleric, Last thing he needs now is a goddamn staff called Wrathverge


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2012)

In Skyrim, you can offer some help to change the minorities' situation a little.

You get rid of a group of bandits that were giving trouble to the Dunmer of Windhelm, since Ulfric wasn't willing to do anything about it.

You can beat up a NPC to make him pay the Argonians who work in the docks fairly.

But nothing for the Khajiit? There should be a quest with the objective of having them allowed in the cities.



Pilaf said:


> It's kind of like when you teach a chimp or gorilla sign language. They're just not physically evolved to be able to use it as well as humans.



That wouldn't be an accurate comparison, since it isn't the same level of inability.

Both the Dovahkiin's blood and soul are the same as a dragon's.

S/He is closer to Shouting like a dragon than a gorilla is to communicating like a person.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 15, 2012)

The cooldown thing IMO makes sense only from a gameplay perspective.  I'd imagine in the lore that such a thing doesn't apply.



Luiz said:


> It's cool that the voice actors recorded that, because in the actual game you don't hear anything when they use Fire Breath or another Shout.


The subtitles for the shouts work meaning they must have programmed something in.  I'd need to see the folders involved but I'd imagine that somebody had figured out how to make them work by now.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That wouldn't be an accurate comparison, since it isn't the same level of inability.
> 
> Both the Dovahkiin's blood and soul are the same as a dragon's.
> 
> S/He is closer to Shouting like a dragon than a gorilla is to communicating like a person.





That's the closest real world proxy I can think of. 

Maybe it's more like a person with low level autism socially interacting. They can fake it, but you know something is slightly off.

The Dragons use their inner Thu'um to physically do things you just can't. Do you really believe they can fly using physical principles alone with those little wings of theirs?  

Sure, you have the blood and soul of a Dragon but not the body of one.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, something surely is slightly off. Being unable to release Fire Breath continuously, for one. It also doesn't look as bright and intense as when one of the higher level types like the elder dragons use it.

But Storm Call is a Alduin tier Shout, that's for sure.
____

Their wings seem wide enough to me.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the cooldown is simply for gameplay purposes, and even gameplay wise, there is a way to remove the cooldown between shouts even on the consoles (I would know ). The Dragonborn is pretty much just as powerful as a dragon, and in some cases, s/he is even more powerful than most dragons. The difference is, the Dragonborn has to acquire the knowledge that is naturally intrinsic to the Dov. And obviously, he is not anatomically designed to fly (no wings lol?). You could argue that Dragons shouldn't be able to fly with their wings, but hey, this is a fantasy game. Don't read too much into that aspect of Dragonkind. However, the Dragonborn's Thu'um is indeed powerful. Storm Call is a great example of this, as it's essentially a shout that rivals and in some ways surpasses Alduin's meteor shout.

You can also take note of Tiber Septim's use of the Thu'um and how he used it to reshape the climate of Cyrodiil. Yes, the Dragonborn's Voice is indeed powerful


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 15, 2012)

You are free to choose any race you want as in any other TES game, but truth is that the Dragonborn is mostly supposed to be a Nord.

You can see that in the lyrics of the Dovahkiin theme.

"Who was kin to both wyrm and the races *of man*".

Also in the lyrics from "The Dragonborn Comes",

"With a Voice wielding power, of the ancient Nord art."

And its description in the book "Songs of Skyrim".

"The Dragonborn Comes has been handed down from generation to generation of bards. The Dragonborn in Nord culture is the archetype of what a Nord should be. The song itself has been used to rally soldiers and to bring hope."


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You are free to choose any race you want as in any other TES game, but truth is that the Dragonborn is mostly supposed to be a Nord.
> 
> You can see that in the lyrics of the Dovahkiin theme.
> 
> ...



Just because the Nords were the first to Speak doesn't make them the sole race capable of Shouting. That's like saying only Asians can do kung fu.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 16, 2012)

my Imperial/Redguard Dovakhiin is half Nord.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2012)

So creepy.lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Just because the Nords were the first to Speak doesn't make them the sole race capable of Shouting. That's like saying only Asians can do kung fu.



That only addresses one of the quotes. And I'm not really talking about being able to do it, but the race which the Dragonborn is associated with the most.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 16, 2012)

How were they supposed to know what race the dragonborn was suppose to be, they didn't even know when they were going to appear.  It sounds more to me like the nords are just projecting what they want the dragonborn to be onto said person.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2012)

i think the main character race is the native of the province the game take place.

whit the exception of arena which feature all of Tamriel.


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i think the main character race is the native of the province the game take place.
> 
> whit the exception of arena which feature all of Tamriel.



I don't think so, Bethesda probably doesn't want anyone's selected race to not be the main character race in official canon.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think we all know which extremity would be the most targeted if Bethesda were to implement such a system into the game.



You picked up on that fast.



Kahvehane said:


> On the other hand, it does qualify you to join the city guard in any of Skyrim's holds. So at least you'll be employable.





Eternal Goob said:


> And listen to guards bitching about how they took arrows through their bodies?  No thanks.







Mist Puppet said:


> Hey at least you get to wear the snazzy guard armor.
> 
> I'd join the guard in Solitude though. That outfit is boss.



Fucking yes. I merked one the other day for his gear. Sucks it's both light and heavy armor.



Pilaf said:


> Amusing new Let's Play series on Youtube with a twist - Olaf, a simple Nord peasant, has no special fighting or magic abilities. He struggles to make a living and survive as a farmer/hunter/day laborer. His ultimate goal is to buy the most expensive house in Skyrim based on the wages he earns from these activities alone:



This would of been cool if this was actually a cartoon, but in game mechanics makes it not suited due to the fact you don't actually need food to survive like you did in NV. But I guess it's about imagination. Not to merntion this is a loot base game..



Luiz said:


> In Skyrim, you can offer some help to change the minorities' situation a little.
> 
> You get rid of a group of bandits that were giving trouble to the Dunmer of Windhelm, since Ulfric wasn't willing to do anything about it.
> 
> ...



Naw. Keep them fucking cats outta mah cities. Honestly tho, they have more of a history of thievery than the lizards. Plus I'm sure they would get uncomfrontable with all the cat-skinned rugs lying around.



Luiz said:


> You are free to choose any race you want as in any other TES game, but truth is that the Dragonborn is mostly supposed to be a Nord.
> 
> You can see that in the lyrics of the Dovahkiin theme.
> 
> ...



Seeing how the game takes place in the home of the nords, shouldn't be hard to figure out. Especially when it's the nords writing the lyrics. In other parts of the world, if they worship the DB like the nords do, they would write the hero of the DB as their race.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Naw. Keep them fucking cats outta mah cities. Honestly tho, they have more of a history of thievery than the lizards. Plus I'm sure they would get uncomfrontable with all the cat-skinned rugs lying around.



But y'know, you only see very few Khajiit bandits around.

As for the Argonians, most of them really are trying to make a honest living in Skyrim.




> Seeing how the game takes place in the home of the nords, shouldn't be hard to figure out. Especially when it's the nords writing the lyrics. In other parts of the world, if they worship the DB like the nords do, they would write the hero of the DB as their race.



What about the first song I quoted in my other post? The Song of the Dragonborn, all written in dragon language. Nord-made as well?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But y'know, you only see very few Khajiit bandits around.



Yes and no. I get them in more single encounters like assassination attempts with the brotherhood, or single bandit more than I get nords. Nords tho, I get in groups. But again, we're in the Nord's hometown so yea.



> As for the Argonians, most of them really are trying to make a honest living in Skyrim.



More like they are the biggest skooma dealers.






> What about the first song I quoted in my other post? The Song of the Dragonborn, all written in dragon language. Nord-made as well?



Notice how they didn't mention any mers/beasts. So it's a bit biased if you ask me.

Also the game does in fact advertise the DB as being a nord. bethesda already said the first trailer where it depeics the hero is nord. White nord too.  Racist. Naw I kid, or do it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nerevarine*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Cydoriil Champion/Hero of Kvach*


*Dovakiin*


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2012)

Point proven


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 16, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> More like they are the biggest skooma dealers.



There's Talen-Jei and Keerava in The Bee and Barb, and the Argonian workers at Windhelm's docks.




> Notice how they didn't mention any mers/beasts. So it's a bit biased if you ask me.
> 
> Also the game does in fact advertise the DB as being a nord. bethesda already said the first trailer where it depeics the hero is nord. White nord too.  Racist. Naw I kid, or do it?



"Who was kin to both wyrm and the races of man" does rule out elves and beast races.

Maybe they just aimed for a general human look. Another race would seem too specific.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There's Talen-Jei and Keerava in The Bee and Barb, and the Argonian workers at Windhelm's docks.



Deeja and her brother Jaree-Ra, Wujeeta, Veezara - The last Shadowscale, Gulum-Ei

Ok, not skooma dealers, but they were crooked as well.




Luiz said:


> "Who was kin to both wyrm and the races of man" does rule out elves and beast races.
> 
> Maybe they just aimed for a general human look. Another race would seem too specific.



Agan, the main setting is Skyrim, nords.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 16, 2012)

Hand Banana, I never knew you were an Elder Scrolls racist 

Anyway, Khajiit aren't really that bad. I don't get why they're not allowed in cities, even with their reputation. I've encountered way more Nords and Redguards trying to kill me than Khajiit and Argonians combined.

Besides, Ri'saad is a bamf


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Hand Banana, I never knew you were an Elder Scrolls racist



I'm an Equal opportunity racist. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Anyway, Khajiit aren't really that bad. I don't get why they're not allowed in cities, even with their reputation. I've encountered way more Nords and Redguards trying to kill me than Khajiit and Argonians combined.
> 
> Besides, Ri'saad is a bamf



They have a history in-game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 16, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm an Equal opportunity racist.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a history in-game.



Fair enough. Almost every race has some deplorable quality about them.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 17, 2012)

How I hate the dragon plate armor's glitch. I don't know if you guys have noticed, but part of the back of the helmet isn't there. You can see the character's hair.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> How I hate the dragon plate armor's glitch. I don't know if you guys have noticed, but part of the back of the helmet isn't there. You can see the character's hair.



First-person pov is wonderful.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 17, 2012)

>using Vanilla armors
>July 2012


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2012)

I use vanilla armours on my guy. Ebony mail armour is sexy as fuck.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> >using Vanilla armors
> >July 2012



Can't be helped, there are gamers that play Skyrim on consoles.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Can't be helped, there are gamers that play Skyrim on consoles.



And speaking of console gamers, patch 1.6 _still_ hasn't been released for the PS3.

I'm on the verge of flying to Maryland just so I can harangue Todd Howard and his staff.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> And speaking of console gamers, patch 1.6 _still_ hasn't been released for the PS3.
> 
> I'm on the verge of flying to Maryland just so I can harangue Todd Howard and his staff.



They're just making sure that it doesn't screw up the game for PS3 players.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought the patch gets released alongside the DLC? So it doesn't mess with the dlc. You don't need the dlc to get the patch, but I thought it was released together?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Thought the patch gets released alongside the DLC? So it doesn't mess with the dlc. You don't need the dlc to get the patch, but I thought it was released together?



I've heard nothing about this, for all we know it could be released after Dawnguard comes out for the PS3.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2012)

Didn't the 360 get a patch out alongside Dawnguard?


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They're just making sure that it doesn't screw up the game for PS3 players.



Yes, I'm sure that's what they'd say.


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Didn't the 360 get a patch out alongside Dawnguard?



Yes but that doesn't mean that Patch 1.6 has to come out with Dawnguard.  The PC for example gets patch 1.6 despite not having Dawnguard yet.  Though generally all DLC is updated to the latest, up to that point, patch so we shouldn't get the patch after the DLC.  PS3 users might get it before.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes but that doesn't mean that Patch 1.6 has to come out with Dawnguard.  The PC for example gets patch 1.6 despite not having Dawnguard yet.  Though generally all DLC is updated to the latest, up to that point, patch so we shouldn't get the patch after the DLC.  PS3 users might get it before.



The key word here is "might".


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes but that doesn't mean that Patch 1.6 has to come out with Dawnguard.  The PC for example gets patch 1.6 despite not having Dawnguard yet.  Though generally all DLC is updated to the latest, up to that point, patch so we shouldn't get the patch after the DLC.  PS3 users might get it before.



Would make sense tho.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 17, 2012)

360 users got patch 1.6 weeks before Dawnguard came out, people 

Seriously, what's the hold up. Ps3 users should have received patch 1.6 last month. Fucking Microsoft


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Hand Banana, I never knew you were an Elder Scrolls racist
> 
> Anyway, Khajiit aren't really that bad. I don't get why they're not allowed in cities, even with their reputation.* I've encountered way more Nords and Redguards trying to kill me than Khajiit and Argonians combined.*
> 
> Besides, Ri'saad is a bamf


that cuz the Khajiit and Argonian population is low in Skyrim.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> that cuz the Khajiit and Argonian population is low in Skyrim.



Clearly, but you get my point


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 17, 2012)

The one thing I hated about this game is I wasn't able to go back to the quests that I didn't get to do.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 17, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> The one thing I hated about this game is I wasn't able to go back to the quests that I didn't get to do.



What do you mean? You can do quests at any time and the game doesn't end when the main quest is completed.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 17, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> What do you mean? You can do quests at any time and the game doesn't end when the main quest is completed.




Maybe he killed every non-essential NPC?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 17, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Maybe he killed every non-essential NPC?



I can't remember if I did.


I don't think I did.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 17, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I can't remember if I did.
> 
> 
> I don't think I did.



Trust me, you'd know.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^the signature above preety disturbing, Creepy and immoral, change this shit man or put in a spoiler tag^^^

Finally a good looking plate armor that doesn't make you look skinny like vannilla's plate armor


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, excuse me. When is the PC patch going to come out?


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Hey guys, excuse me. When is the PC patch going to come out?



Patch 1.6?  It's been out for a while.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally got it today  and decided to post in here since Preet is


----------



## Alicia (Jul 18, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> ^^^the signature above preety disturbing, Creepy and immoral, change this shit man or put in a spoiler tag^^^
> 
> Finally a good looking plate armor that doesn't make you look skinny like vannilla's plate armor



templar armor 

where's the assassin armor?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> ^^^the signature above preety disturbing, Creepy and immoral, change this shit man or put in a spoiler tag^^^
> 
> Finally a good looking plate armor that doesn't make you look skinny like vannilla's plate armor


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 18, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> ^^^the signature above preety disturbing, Creepy and immoral,



I know.

I fapped.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 18, 2012)

i've forgot this /failtrolling



this jordis looks preety nice


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Bottom page'd.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s4P9njwOLgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Married Ghorza today. She' the most passionate npc I've seen so far when it comes to marrying. I couldn't resist.

It isn't that dull and cold "You're looking for marriage then."

She says "That amulent. I've seen the Nords wear this when they're looking to marry. With your strength, you should have no trouble."

As a reply to "Interested in me, are you", her line is,

"You're strong, clever.  I'd be proud to face the challenges of life with you, if you feel the same way."

Even the last part of the dialogue is different from the usual.

"I do, my hand is yours."  And her response, "And mine is yours."


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a pretty silly thing to do, Luiz.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a pretty silly thing to do, Luiz.



Elaborate.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Married Ghorza today. She' the most passionate npc I've seen so far when it comes to marrying. I couldn't resist.
> 
> It isn't that dull and cold "You're looking for marriage then."
> 
> ...



You married Ghorza gra-Bagol?  Have some respect, you're a dragon-born for Talos' sake.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> You married Ghorza gra-Bagol?  Have some respect, you're a dragon-born for Talos' sake.



I married Mjoll the Lioness...I really like her even though she doesn't shut the fuck up when I'm traveling with her


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> I married Mjoll the Lioness...I really like her even though she doesn't shut the fuck up when I'm traveling with her



Ah man you can marry her? Fuck. mad Can you divorce in Skyrim?


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Ah man you can marry her? Fuck. mad Can you divorce in Skyrim?



Only in Henry VIII's understanding of the word "divorce".


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Ah man you can marry her? Fuck. mad* Can you divorce in Skyrim?*



Only by killing your wife.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 19, 2012)

_"it doesn't matter how many times you will marry with someone in skyrim, Lydia will be always your Canonical Wife."_


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

Till death do us part.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Only in Henry VIII's understanding of the word "divorce".







Vino said:


> Only by killing your wife.







DeathScream said:


> _"it doesn't matter how many times you will marry with someone in skyrim, Lydia will be always your Canonical Wife."_



Yea, she died a long time ago sadly. Death by Giant club.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 19, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> _"it doesn't matter how many times you will marry with someone in skyrim, Lydia will be always your Canonical Wife."_



Cool story bro.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

There was this group of hunters bathing in one of those hot springs in Eastmarch. 

They were just relaxin' without their clothes, which happened to be laying around on the floor.

So I did the only reasonable thing. I stole their clothes, and ran from the angry semi-naked trio. 



Hand Banana said:


> You married Ghorza gra-Bagol?  Have some respect, you're a dragon-born for Talos' sake.



The Dovahkiin is a man of many virtues, who respects inner beauty and etc. 

And you know what they say about orc women in bed.


----------



## wes (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone  now when the DLC is coming to PS3?


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

No official date has been given, at the very earliest it is supposed to come out one month after the DLC came out for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 19, 2012)

So is this playable on PS3 now? My cute Nord wants to kill stuff.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There was this group of hunters bathing in one of those hot springs in Eastmarch.
> 
> They were just relaxin' without their clothes, which happened to be laying around on the floor.
> 
> So I did the only reasonable thing. I stole their clothes, and ran from the angry semi-naked trio.



Really, or you making that up?





> The Dovahkiin is a man of many virtues, who respects inner beauty and etc.
> 
> And you know what they say about orc women in bed.




My nord only sleeps with mankind. Not mers or beasts.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Really, or you making that up?



No, I'm serious. I'd just walked out of Eldergleam Sanctuary and then saw this guy with no clothes on sitting in the water. 

Further ahead, two women chillin' in the water too. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8-g1ANTers[/YOUTUBE]



> My nord only sleeps with mankind. Not mers or beasts.



Ulfric would be proud.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> I married Mjoll the Lioness...I really like her even though she doesn't shut the fuck up when I'm traveling with her



tell em about it
tired of hearing her adventures in morrowind and how she misses her father



> Really, or you making that up?


it's real, IIRC it's in the same area where eldergleam sanctuary is


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> No, I'm serious. I'd just walked out of Eldergleam Sanctuary and then saw this guy with no clothes on sitting in the water.
> 
> Further ahead, two women chillin' in the water too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8-g1ANTers[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm. Will also have to investigate this. I have the nude patch so this will be funny to take their clothes.





> Ulfric would be proud.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's um... dead. I sided with the Imperials.






projectcapsule said:


> tell em about it
> tired of hearing her adventures in morrowind and how she misses her father



That's fucking funny as hell.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

So I'm curious as to whom everyone chose/ or will choose as their spouse if they got to that point. I married my Housecarl from Solitude, but I think it's time for a divorce if you know what I mean.


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll never marry in an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 19, 2012)

My characters never marry.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 19, 2012)

My khajit married Aela and my argonian married an orc.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

BTW, steam has Skyrim on sale for 40 bucks. So if you have a bootleg copy (cough), or just been debating which to get it for, get it for the pc.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll never marry in an Elder Scrolls game.





Mist Puppet said:


> My characters never marry.



It's good for your pockets. 

Depending on how many days pass until you visit your wife, there will be a relevant amount of money to receive when you ask "Has the store made any money?".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's good for your pockets.
> 
> Depending on how many days pass until you visit your wife, there will be a relevant amount of money to receive when you ask "Has the store made any money?".



Since my character is a thief/assassin, he doesn't have to worry about money 

though i might marry just so I can get the achievement.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> So I'm curious as to whom everyone chose/ or will choose as their spouse if they got to that point. I married my Housecarl from Solitude, but I think it's time for a divorce if you know what I mean.



Housecarls are devoid of personality. 



Hand Banana said:


> Hmm. Will also have to investigate this. I have the nude patch so this will be funny to take their clothes.



A patch, eh? I thought it was only possible through modding.



Mist Puppet said:


> Since my character is a thief/assassin, he doesn't have to worry about money
> 
> though i might marry just so I can get the achievement.



It's funny that even though the Thieves Guild is all about the coin, the Dark Brotherhood is a far more... profitable business.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Housecarls are devoid of personality.



Bitch, don't you talk about my wife you damn Orc lover. 

:amazed Oh man, I am so sorry.





> A patch, eh? I thought it was only possible through modding.




Meant mod.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana the Elder Scrolls racist 

Respect Luiz.  I couldn't marry an Orc if my life depended on it. I suppose they just aren't physically appealing to the eyes of men. Personality wise, however, orcs are fucking boss 

Lolhousecarls


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

My housecarl wife could beat your husband anyday.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> My housecarl wife could beat your husband anyday.



Sorry. My female Nord isn't married. Forever a bachelorette


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 19, 2012)

She's an unwed whore.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 19, 2012)

My main character, a High Elf, married Brelyna Maryon, so we can have cool elf hybrid babies.
My Nord is gay and married... Vilkas? Or was it Farkas...
My Khajiit is a lesbian and married Ysolda. Then I made her assassinate Hulda so Ysolda now owns the Bannered Mare


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> _"it doesn't matter how many times you will marry with someone in skyrim, Lydia will be always your Canonical Wife."_


Lydia is the best.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 19, 2012)

> some one need to make a sex mod.


I think there is one. Adult Show XXX or something. 

and it was one of the five most popular mods for the month of February. the _love month_.


----------



## wes (Jul 19, 2012)

I found Lydia was sleeping in my whiterun home and i loathe all housecarls so i took her with me to the lake near riften shot her in the back and ditched her body in the water, felt good 



Hand Banana said:


> So I'm curious as to whom everyone chose/ or will choose as their spouse if they got to that point. I married my Housecarl from Solitude, but I think it's time for a divorce if you know what I mean.



Camilla Valerius the girl from the riverwood trader


----------



## Jesus (Jul 20, 2012)

wes said:


> I found Lydia was sleeping in my whiterun home and i loathe all housecarls so i took her with me to the lake near riften shot her in the back and ditched her body in the water, felt good.



Can't stand those people hanging around in your godamn house either. 

I personally used Lydia as the living sacrifice to summon Boethia... at least she got to be the avatar of a god for a few minutes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 20, 2012)

Started up skyrim again, and installed deadly dragons mod. Already met a shock dragon that nearly kicked my ass 

Hopefully this should add some challenge back to the game for a bit. And has dawnguard been released for pc yet? I cant find it on steam


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 20, 2012)

I think it's going to be out tomorrow or some time next week.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2012)

Or maybe never.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> *My main character, a High Elf, married Brelyna Maryon, so we can have cool elf hybrid babies.*
> My Nord is gay and married... Vilkas? Or was it Farkas...
> My Khajiit is a lesbian and married Ysolda. Then I made her assassinate Hulda so Ysolda now owns the Bannered Mare


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 20, 2012)

says the guy who wears a porno dino set


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2012)

Theres a book in Skyrim that talks about procreation. It mentions how no one wants to try and have sex with the Cats() or the Argonians. No one has tried with the orcs because of their pride? I think it said that. Any hoot, anyone have a favorite or funny book they read? Now that I got my contacts, I think this weekend I'm actually going to read some of the shit load of books I have on my book shelf.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> My main character, a High Elf, married Brelyna Maryon, so we can have cool elf hybrid babies.
> My Nord is gay and married... Vilkas? Or was it Farkas...
> My Khajiit is a lesbian and married Ysolda. Then I made her assassinate Hulda so Ysolda now owns the Bannered Mare



Hulda says she will sell it to Ysolda someday, but when? When she gets old? 

Her death was a gift from my Khajiit character to Ysolda, a friend of the Khajiit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 20, 2012)

She's supposed to die in the war, but it never seems to happen. Wonder how much whiterun will hate me if I go kill her?


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's a Good Paladin armor

and a good sword for her!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 20, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> She's supposed to die in the war, but it never seems to happen. Wonder how much whiterun will hate me if I go kill her?



Only Mikael the bard. And Saadia, if she's still around.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> says the guy who wears a porno dino set




I think it was a Thalmor joke.

Also, anyone fought a Legendary Dragon from the new DLC?

I'll admit I used the Oghma Infintium exploit to get to level 81 and get the Legendary achievement.

I was under the impression these guys were extremely tough based on their wiki entries and youtube videos I've seen of them. It was just my luck that I took one down in just two hits though. : /

Not sure why, honestly. My Dragonbane was the level 46+ version and it was improved with max smithing abilities, but it should still only do 110 damage per hit plus the 50 or so Dragon damage. I was under the impression Legendary dragons had like 1000 hp?

I'm playing on Adept, not Novice or anything. I didn't wanna take one on at any higher level than that, but still they're supposed to be very tough. I hit him once with Dragonrend and then ran in and apparently got two criticals with my sword and he was dead.

Biggest letdown ever.

Was my experience unique? Was this some kind of glitch?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 20, 2012)

Not saying there isn't anything cool about the draugr, but I don't find it very appealing to kill what's already dead.

I prefer fighting marauders and forsworn, because they actually BLEED.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I think it was a Thalmor joke.
> 
> Also, anyone fought a Legendary Dragon from the new DLC?
> 
> ...



No way in hell a dragon went down that fast with those stats. It must have been weakened prior. Even with a 120+ damage weapon, it takes several hits to kill Ancient Dragons. 2 hits is unrealistic (unless your stats were massively amped). Maybe it _was_ a glitch. 



Hand Banana said:


> Theres a book in Skyrim that talks about procreation. It mentions how no one wants to try and have sex with the Cats() or the Argonians. No one has tried with the orcs because of their pride? I think it said that. *Any hoot, anyone have a favorite or funny book they read? *Now that I got my contacts, I think this weekend I'm actually going to read some of the shit load of books I have on my book shelf.



The Lusty Argonian Maid


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 20, 2012)

That's why I said it's a letdown.

I had read those Legendaries were much harder to take down than even Revered Dragons, and you fight two of those during Dawnguard's main quest. They seemed tougher than this guy.

His health seemed to oddly drop rapidly during the fight after I hit him with Dragonrend. 

I have a theory, though. I might have been wearing a piece of equipment that reflects spells, and those guys use Drain Vitality shout. If that backfired on him it would be nearly an instant kill.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2012)

Next time I side with the Imperials, I won't go for the option of killing Ulfric myself. 

Nothing would hurt him more than dying by Tullius' hands.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Any hoot, anyone have a favorite or funny book they read?



Myths of Sheogorath


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 21, 2012)

The Lusty argonian maid 

Pretty sure there's only 1 copy of part 1 and part 2 in the game


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2012)

alduin akatosh dichotomy


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2012)

The Night Mother's Truth. Interesting that she started out as an assassin as any other.

And Nords of Skyrim, for pure bias.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Hulda says she will sell it to Ysolda someday, but when? When she gets old?
> 
> Her death was a gift from my Khajiit character to Ysolda, a friend of the Khajiit.



I know 

Yeah Ysolda spoke well of the Khajiit, so I thought she's the ideal wife!

I also like to use her home as a good place to stash my stolen goods... I don't suppose she minds now that she's in the Bannered Mare 24/7.

*On the subject of books:*

I like 'A Game at Dinner'. Actually had me hooked!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2012)

I really love the finishing move cinematics. Like that one where you bring the enemy closer with your battleaxe's handle and head bash him to death.

Finishing off with a o'l beheading is awesome too.



-JT- said:


> I know
> 
> Yeah Ysolda spoke well of the Khajiit, so I thought she's the ideal wife!
> 
> ...



I've been thinking of marrying an Elf since I've read they're genetically compatible with Khajiit, but I don't know if that's true and I doubt they could have babies anyway.

If there were a marriable Khajiit npc, I'd pick Ahkari.


Never read that one, even though I've found it in random places several times.

What's it about?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Next time I side with the Imperials, I won't go for the option of killing Ulfric myself.
> 
> Nothing would hurt him more than dying by Tullius' hands.



I always let Tullius kill him.

Like the dialogue option suggested (they must have been reading my mind), I didn't want to give him the satisfaction.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 21, 2012)

haven't done the civil war quest line
I always kill all the guards and non essentials on all holds all with kill cams 
without getting bounty


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 21, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> haven't done the civil war quest line
> I always kill all the guards and non essentials on all holds all with kill cams
> without getting bounty



You should, man. You should.



Ippy said:


> I always let Tullius kill him.
> 
> Like the dialogue option suggested (they must have been reading my mind), I didn't want to give him the satisfaction.



It's a little dilemma because killing the bastard yourself is tempting. 

Until you realize Ulfric asked you to do it because it's the least unpleasant way for him to die. In his opinion at least.

He does have the best victory speech though.

"I am indeed Ulfric Stormcloak, and at my side the man we know as Stormblade, and the world knows as the Dragonborn."


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 21, 2012)

I killed both of them.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've been thinking of marrying an Elf since I've read they're genetically compatible with Khajiit, but I don't know if that's true and I doubt they could have babies anyway.
> 
> If there were a marriable Khajiit npc, I'd pick Ahkari.
> 
> ...


Dem elves  I am a High Elf fanboy, I must say. Although I was shocked at how 'ugly' they were in Skyrim compared to other media. Still, I made mine look reasonably dashing.

What about Elenwen's assassin, Shavari? 

It's basically a letter from an anonymous spy telling of a dinner with the prince he was spying on, but there's a twist.





Hand Banana said:


> I killed both of them.



I've only completed the Imperial quest line thus far (with my Helf), and when I chose to not kill Ulfric to not give him the satisfaction, the game glitched and Rikke and Tulius both just stood there doing nothing.
So in the end I had to slice him any way, but as I did Tullius did as well just for good measure


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish sister would quit pestering me about how much I play Skyrim. 

If my PS3 weren't located in the living room, I wouldn't have to deal with that. 

Taking it to my room would be nice, but that isn't where the bigger TV is.



-JT- said:


> Dem elves  I am a High Elf fanboy, I must say. Although I was shocked at how 'ugly' they were in Skyrim compared to other media. Still, I made mine look reasonably dashing.
> 
> What about Elenwen's assassin, Shavari?
> 
> It's basically a letter from an anonymous spy telling of a dinner with the prince he was spying on, but there's a twist.



I love the voice they chose for the female altmer npcs. So elegant and sweet.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You should, man. You should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You thought that was epic? It made me pissed. He's just using you as a political tool, and nothing more. I mean the name is awesome at first, but Stormblade - the blade of Stormcloak? The sword of Ulfric himself? The tool he will use to cut Skyrim away from the fabric of the Empire while he sits back in the Palace of Kings and stares at maps and lounges on his throne? And of course he _has_ to mention that you're the Dragonborn _now that he's captured Solitude_. And then he basically acknowledges to Galmar that all the bravado and pseudo-gallantry is nothing but a farce to rally support to his cause.

I really tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt while I was playing through the Civil War from the Stormcloak side, but those last exchanges of dialogue with Ulfric and Galmar after securing the city made it quite clear that he was every bit as arrogant and power-hungry as his opponents accused him of being. In the end it feels like nothing has really changed in Skyrim. We ran the Legion off to Cyrodiil, let Heimskr keep babbling on about MY BREATH IS LOOONNNNNGGGGGGGGG WINNNTERRRRRRR, and swapped a few Jarls around. I guess the only major thing that's any different is that now the Nords are bent over with their cheeks spread wide open and ready to charge ass first into the Thalmor's "Crystal Tower".


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2012)

I really don't dig modded characters. They look too weird for me.



Kahvehane said:


> You thought that was epic? It made me pissed. He's just using you as a political tool, and nothing more. I mean the name is awesome at first, but Stormblade - the blade of Stormcloak? The sword of Ulfric himself? The tool he will use to cut Skyrim away from the fabric of the Empire while he sits back in the Palace of Kings and stares at maps and lounges on his throne? And of course he _has_ to mention that you're the Dragonborn _now that he's captured Solitude_. And then he basically acknowledges to Galmar that all the bravado and pseudo-gallantry is nothing but a farce to rally support to his cause.
> 
> I really tried to give the guy the benefit of the doubt while I was playing through the Civil War from the Stormcloak side, but those last exchanges of dialogue with Ulfric and Galmar after securing the city made it quite clear that he was every bit as arrogant and power-hungry as his opponents accused him of being. In the end it feels like nothing has really changed in Skyrim. We ran the Legion off to Cyrodiil, let Heimskr keep babbling on about MY BREATH IS LOOONNNNNGGGGGGGGG WINNNTERRRRRRR, and swapped a few Jarls around. I guess the only major thing that's any different is that now the Nords are bent over with their cheeks spread wide open and ready to charge ass first into the Thalmor's "Crystal Tower".



Well, now that you put it that way..

And yeah, it really is a good political tool. Most emperors of Tamriel had the Dragon Blood, and it helped make their rule legitimate. Having a Dragonborn on your side comes close.

As for the Thalmor issue, I have to say I didn't like how Legate Rikke was too afraid to admit she considered the Thalmor enemies in one of the dialogue options you have with her.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2012)

>mfw people do the civil war instead of doing the peace treaty.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2012)

The peace treaty isn't meant to end the war. It's just so the Dragonborn can proceed with his plan to trap Odahviing in Dragonsreach.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I really don't dig modded characters. They look too weird for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i was pissed off with the lack of Lore Friendly armors Ingame, thus the lack of Specialized Followers, so i did it(and the saber armor is just 4fun and trolling)


at least omegared and Hothtrooper are doing this =D


----------



## -JT- (Jul 22, 2012)

I loved the peace treaty. In my first play through I focused on the main quest and College of Winterhold quest line together over anything else first, so I hadn't visited all of the cities by the time I came to the negotiations. 
So when you had to swap cities and whatnot I had no idea what Markarth was, and even though I was on the Imperial side, I think I ended up swapping Markarth for some crappy city (like Morthal or something like that).


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2012)

I loved to sit at that table, working as the negotiation's intermediate.

I even switched from my usual armor to clothes, for the occasion.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I loved to sit at that table, working as the negotiation's intermediate.
> 
> I even switched from my usual armor to clothes, for the occasion.



Ha! I did the  same.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I loved to sit at that table, working as the negotiation's intermediate.
> 
> I even switched from my usual armor to clothes, for the occasion.



full dragonplate or dragonscale is better


----------



## wes (Jul 22, 2012)

Collecting dragon priest masks out of boredom


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I loved to sit at that table, working as the negotiation's intermediate.
> 
> I even switched from my usual armor to clothes, for the occasion.



I just kept my Archmage's Robes on for the truce talks, lest they forget they sit in the presence of a master of the arcane.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 22, 2012)

I was in full armor. during the peace treaty. it's to show I'm all business with those fools.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 22, 2012)

I wore dem master college robes with my Altmer, just so they wouldn't forget that I'm not above launching a couple of fireballs at them. Looked like a boss 

Am I the only one who wears clothing regularly in the game. I only wear armor when outside of cities or preparing for quests while in a city.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooded archmage robes + dragonplate Gloves and Legs + Morrokei Mask = Utterly Old War 3 Malfurion Awesome


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I wore dem master college robes with my Altmer, just so they wouldn't forget that I'm not above launching a couple of fireballs at them. Looked like a boss
> 
> Am I the only one who wears clothing regularly in the game. I only wear armor when outside of cities or preparing for quests while in a city.



I do enjoy regular clothes, but I don't spend much time in any of the cities.




DeathScream said:


> full dragonplate or dragonscale is better



Sadly, the dragonplate armor is bugged. 

Most of the helmet's back area appears to be missing when you wear it. There's hair showing where it shouldn't.

Of course, if you always play in first person it doesn't make any difference.



Hand Banana said:


> Ha! I did the  same.



After all it's not in battle that you find yourself, but a formal occasion. Therefore you must dress accordingly. 





wes said:


> Collecting dragon priest masks out of boredom



That shit's too ugly, man. Not even all benefits on Nirn could make me put that on.



Nightblade said:


> I was in full armor. during the peace treaty. it's to show I'm all business with those fools.



That works too. 



Kahvehane said:


> I just kept my Archmage's Robes on for the truce talks, lest they forget they sit in the presence of a master of the arcane.



Which schools of magic have you mastered?


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who didn't do the civil war quest line because I didn't like either side?

The empire is a decayed corrupt shell of what it used to be, and the stormcloaks are a bunch of nationalist bigots lead by a childish prick.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 23, 2012)

^ But then peace will never come to Skyrim! 


I put my Archmage robes away in favour of some enchanted robes that (combined with other clothes) make Destruction and Restoration magic cost no Magicka.
Plus they look ugly! I would have expected some glorious billowing robes of white for an Archmage! Almost Gandalf-esque...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 23, 2012)

I kept my Dark Brotherhood armor on, for the intimidation factor.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> Hooded archmage robes + dragonplate Gloves and Legs + Morrokei Mask = Utterly Old War 3 Malfurion Awesome



Unless you got a mod running, you can't wear a hood item with a mask/head piece. What mod you're running, I need it?


----------



## -JT- (Jul 23, 2012)

^ No, you can do it in the normal game (with the Archmage robes anyway)! Only problem is that your face/mask often glitches and looks like it's disappeared.
A few takings on and off though can usually rectify it.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^ But then peace will never come to Skyrim!
> 
> 
> I put my Archmage robes away in favour of some enchanted robes that (combined with other clothes) make Destruction and Restoration magic cost no Magicka.
> Plus they look ugly! I would have expected some glorious billowing robes of white for an Archmage! Almost Gandalf-esque...



I agree. Wasn't too crazy about the archmage robes myself. The hood kind of ruins it, too


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2012)

psijic robes look better


Hand Banana said:


> Unless you got a mod running, you can't wear  a hood item with a mask/head piece. What mod you're running, I need  it?


you can equip dragon mask in tandem with am robes although in some cases it glitches your face


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 23, 2012)

my own version of cass(alpha 1)


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^ No, you can do it in the normal game (with the Archmage robes anyway)! Only problem is that your face/mask often glitches and looks like it's disappeared.
> A few takings on and off though can usually rectify it.



Not sure. There are two versions of the archmage robe. One with the hood, and one without. The hooded version provides a +50 in magicka and the one without it obvously doesn't provide that stat.



projectcapsule said:


> psijic robes look better
> 
> you can equip dragon mask in tandem with am robes although in some cases it glitches your face



Well if two are saying it I'll get the hooded version via console and test it out for myself.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2012)

there are two? where do you get the other one


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> there are two? where do you get the other one



PC only through the console.



> Another set of Archmage's Robes without the hood and without the 50 magicka point bonus are available to PC players via the console, (formID 0007c932, editor ID ClothesMGRobesArchmage). This version of the robes is not normally found in the game.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 23, 2012)

so you don't actually get it in game
was thinking of something akin to the ancient shrouded set or in this casse a worn shrouded set since it's an inferior version


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 24, 2012)

One thing this game teaches you is to never kiss ass.

Everytime you choose the more sugar coated option in the dialogue, you get a negative response from the other character.

Same goes for bravado, but less often. Some characters do like that and respond positively.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 24, 2012)

It's the region.

The people in Skyrim respect strength over words.  The Dragonborn is especially supposed to be strong.  People should be kissing his/her ass, not the other way around.

Kissing ass would work in places like High Rock or Cyrodil, not the harsher places like Skyrim, oldschool Morrowind, and Hammerfell.


----------



## wes (Jul 24, 2012)

Decided to finish the civil war questline, took over solitude Ulfric was giving his litle speech and then some dragon swoops in to attack solitude and hovers right behind the stormcloack soldiers it was the quickest dragon battle i ever witnessed especially since i didnt even have the time to take out my bow.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 24, 2012)

Can someone tell me what specific events each part of the prophecy refers to?

"When misrule takes its place at the eight corners of the world

When the Brass Tower walks and Time is reshaped

When the thrice-blessed fail and the Red Tower trembles

When the Dragonborn Ruler loses his throne, and the White Tower falls

When the Snow Tower lies sundered, kingless, bleeding

The World-Eater wakes, and the Wheel turns upon the Last Dragonborn."



Ippy said:


> It's the region.
> 
> The people in Skyrim respect strength over words.  The Dragonborn is especially supposed to be strong.  People should be kissing his/her ass, not the other way around.
> 
> Kissing ass would work in places like High Rock or Cyrodil, not the harsher places like Skyrim, oldschool Morrowind, and Hammerfell.



Pretty much.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Can someone tell me what specific events each part of the prophecy refers to?
> 
> "When misrule takes its place at the eight corners of the world
> 
> ...



Drunken Nerd Engrish Mode on:

1- Elder Scrolls: Arena, the Staff of chaos is Reassembled.
2- TES2: Daggerfall, The Numidium Cames back to life and Akatosh starts the Dragon Break making all Daggerfall Endings Canon.
3 TESIII: Morrowind, The Nerevarine Kills Dagoth Ur and destroys the Akulakhan(the second Brass God) inside of the Vvardenfell/The Red Mountain and then he disposes the Tribunal Killing Almalexia and disposing Vivec from his duties peacefully.
4 TESIV: Oblivion, The Hero of Kvatch(Nickname Bendu Olo) With the Help of of Martin Septim(The Last Dragonborn from Talos Bloodline) Who Sacrifices Himself with Amulet of Kings to become the True Avatar of Akatosh, Banishing the Daedric Lord Mehunes Dagon to the depths of the Oblivion Torever, Thus Ending the Oblivion Crisis and the Septim Dinasty.

and them Skyrim Prologue where Ulfric kills the High King starting the Civil War


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 25, 2012)

Most impressive.  The only part I could guess wold be the  'Dragonborn Ruler' bit.

After playing a Orc that used two handed weapons for so long, I am finding it hard to get into another character.  I keep wanting to make a Bosmer or Khajit thief-ish character, but the call of the Orc is too strong.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> Drunken Nerd Engrish Mode on:
> 
> 1- Elder Scrolls: Arena, the Staff of chaos is Reassembled.
> 2- TES2: Daggerfall, The Numidium Cames back to life and Akatosh starts the Dragon Break making all Daggerfall Endings Canon.
> ...



That's some puzzle, although some parts are easier to guess.

Did you figure all that on your own or you read about it somewhere?




Payapaya said:


> Most impressive.  The only part I could guess wold be the  'Dragonborn Ruler' bit.
> 
> After playing a Orc that used two handed weapons for so long, I am finding it hard to get into another character.  I keep wanting to make a Bosmer or Khajit thief-ish character, but the call of the Orc is too strong.



Orcs and the two-handed skill are a real deadly combination. 

If you have all perks that increase the damage with two-handed weapons, a Daedric Warhammer enhanced with 100 lvl smithing skill and then *double* that with Berserk Rage...  

You might stomp ancient dragons, man.


Anyway, with a different character and different abilities you get a new experience. That should be good motivation.

And maybe you just don't like Bosmer and Khajiit that much. Pick a race you really dig.

I've got four characters.

1. A female Dunmer (Mage)

2. A male Nord (Two-handed)

The next I'm saving for the future. I'm planning to take a nice break from the game.

3. A male Khajiit (One-handed, Blocking)

4. Female Nord (Two-handed, Conjuration)


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Which schools of magic have you mastered?



Define "mastered". 

I think last time I checked everything but Illusion and Conjuration are at 100, and even those two are in the high 90s.

I've also taken nearly every perk in each tree aside from those that reduce magicka cost for spell tiers (Apprentice, Adept, etc.), and for those I make up for the high cost with enchanted equipment. 


The earth bends and breaks before me; the ski smolders and screams, crumbling away like flakes of dry paint into the sweltering breeze it expires in its demise. The weak bow and the strong perish, and the land submits to the whims of my desire.

The energies of Magnus are as limbs to me. The world is my plaything.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 25, 2012)

^ Yeah I realised I wasted loads of perks on reducing the costs of spells when I could have just swapped enchanted gear around... 


And why has Elisif not been crowned as High Queen despite me purging the 'blight' that is the Stormcloaks?  (her words, not mine)


----------



## wes (Jul 25, 2012)

For some reason everytime i wanna use fus-ro-dah to shout somebody off a building or mountain i always have whirlwind sprint on and instead of launching them off a mountain its me that falls to a untimely death.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Define "mastered".
> 
> I think last time I checked everything but Illusion and Conjuration are at 100, and even those two are in the high 90s.
> 
> ...



Having learned the Master level spells. 

Like Wuunferth the Unliving says, "Steel and swords are fine, but magic holds true power in this world."  

If your fireball misses, you gonna get beheaded by my greatsword



-JT- said:


> ^ Yeah I realised I wasted loads of perks on reducing the costs of spells when I could have just swapped enchanted gear around...
> 
> 
> And why has Elisif not been crowned as High Queen despite me purging the 'blight' that is the Stormcloaks?  (her words, not mine)



The moot will choose the next High King. The war's results can influence it but that's no guarantee.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 25, 2012)

But if you ask her about it, she says that she 'will only take her rightful place as High Queen once the Stormcloaks have been dealt with' (or words to that effect).


----------



## Toreno (Jul 25, 2012)

wes said:


> For some reason everytime i wanna use fus-ro-dah to shout somebody off a building or mountain i always have whirlwind sprint on and instead of launching them off a mountain its me that falls to a untimely death.



LOL, this has almost happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2012)

So is Dawnguard released tomorrow?


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Vino said:


> So is Dawnguard released tomorrow?



Bethesda hasn't given an official release date yet for the PC/PS3 versions. :/ 

All we know is that The 360 was supposed to have it at least a month before the PC and PS3 get the DLC.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's some puzzle, although some parts are easier to guess.
> 
> Did you figure all that on your own or you read about it somewhere?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda hasn't given an official release date yet for the PC/PS3 versions. :/
> 
> All we know is that The 360 was supposed to have it at least a month before the PC and PS3 get the DLC.



Why did they do it like that again?

The longer they wait, the more I get tired of playing...


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Why did they do it like that again?
> 
> The longer they wai, the more I get tired of playing...



Microsoft paid Bethesda to have it be a one month exclusive. :/


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2012)

That doesn't make any sense, considering the bulk of PC users also use a Microsoft product to play their games on.


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> That doesn't make any sense, considering the bulk of PC users also use a Microsoft product to play their games on.



Unfortunately Microsoft doesn't care a single bit about PC gamers.  It's more profitable for them to have people buy Windows/Windows-based PC to do whatever they need to besides gaming and have those people buy a Xbox 360 to play videogames, Mircosoft doesn't really make much from people buying games to play on a PC besides the initial purchase of Windows.  People will buy Windows-based PCs because there are a whole host of things they need a computer for but the Xbox 360 is only, or perhaps mostly, purchased for gaming so Microsoft has to make it an attractive gaming platform.  The Xbox 360 getting timed exclusives is just a strategy to accomplish that.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

I just restarted my battlemage for PS3.

When da fuck is the 1.7 update suppose to be out? I thought it was for today?

And where the hell is Dawnguard?


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2012)

The World said:


> I just restarted my battlemage for PS3.
> 
> When da fuck is the 1.7 update suppose to be out? I thought it was for today?
> 
> And where the hell is Dawnguard?



Patch 1.7, or at least the beta version, is out for the PC but it will take some time for it to come out on PS3 and Xbox 360.  Bethesda will announce a date soon I believe. 

No one has a concrete answer on when Dawnguard will come out for PS3 or the PC.


----------



## MessiahZach (Jul 25, 2012)

*TBH, while waiting for Dawnguard to arrive on PC I have been playing to the point that I am burnt out on Skyrim, find it boring, and I will most likely not be getting Dawnguard for a couple weeks/months *


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm also planning to take a break soon. This is my last run before I do.

There are two characters in store for when I start playing again.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm like the opposite of you guys 

I started playing again at the promise of updates and fixes and expansions.

Now I'm disappointed again. 

Eh, I'll just level my Warrior instead of my Battlemage instead.

I think I fucked up my battlemage too, putting too much in one handed weaps and conjuration, and nothing in illusion like this stupid guide is telling me too. I also don't have alot of destruction spells.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Can someone tell me what specific events each part of the prophecy refers to?
> 
> "When misrule takes its place at the eight corners of the world




Jagar Tharn broke the Staff of Chaos and hid its pieces in eight epic Dungeons. The hero of the first TES game Arena re-assembled the Staff and vanquishes the evil Battlemage.



> When the Brass Tower walks and Time is reshaped



Brass Tower is Numidium, the giant Golem that once belonged to the Empire. It is capable of "breaking" Akatosh and altering time and space. It was powered up at the end of TES II Daggerfall creating an event known as the Warp in the West, which combined the possible endings of that game into a new continuity wherein parts of all of them happened.



> When the thrice-blessed fail and the Red Tower trembles



The Thrice-Blessed are the Tribunal, the false Gods of Morrowind who tapped into Lorkhan's heart to rule their country. The plot of TES III was to defeat the big evil under Red Mountain AKA Red Tower. To do this you had to sever his connection with the Heart by disenchanting it. This also rendered the Tribunal mortal and killable again, and removed Red Tower's stone. (Lorkhan's Heart is actually indestructible. Being freed from its prison it simply teleported away to a hidden location.)



> When the Dragonborn Ruler loses his throne, and the White Tower falls



The Dragonborn Ruler was Uriel Septim VII. White Tower is White Gold Tower, the Seat of Sundered Kings in Cyrodill. In TES IV, the Septim dynasty ends and White Tower is deactivated. 



> When the Snow Tower lies sundered, kingless, bleeding



Snow Tower is is Skyrim, the Throat of the World where Men were made. Its King is its stone, and while there is no King the Tower is inactive. 



> The World-Eater wakes, and the Wheel turns upon the Last Dragonborn."



_Dragonborn, Dragonborn
by his honor is sworn
To keep evil forever at bay!
And the fiercest foes rout
when they hear triumph's shout,
Dragonborn, for your blessing we pray!

Hearken now, sons of snow, to an age, long ago
and the tale, boldly told, of the one!
Who was kin to both wyrm
and the races of man
with a power to rival the sun

And the Scrolls have foretold
of black wings in the cold,
that when brothers wage war come unfurled!
Alduin, Bane of Kings,
ancient shadow unbound,
with a hunger to swallow the world!

But a day, shall arise,
when the dark dragon's lies,
will be silenced forever and then!
Fair Skyrim will be free from foul Alduin's maw!

Dragonborn, Dragonborn
by his honor is sworn
To keep evil forever at bay!
And the fiercest foes rout
when they hear triumph's shout,
Dragonborn, for your blessing we pray!_


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 26, 2012)

> I think I fucked up my battlemage too, putting too much in one handed weaps and conjuration, and nothing in illusion like this stupid guide is telling me too. I also don't have alot of destruction spells.


who needs Destruction when you have Dremora Lords hacking your enemies to pieces.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 26, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> who needs Destruction when you have Dremora Lords hacking your enemies to pieces.



When you play at Master, your Dremora Lords get hacked to pieces. 


BTW Xbox people - the gravy train ends at midnight. 


And I shall blot out the sun forever.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 26, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> And I shall blot out the sun forever*.



*Roughly five to ten in-game minutes, less if you fast travel, and requires a constant supply of enchanted arrows.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

In every run, you need to go through the one million iron daggers torture so you may be able to enhance your armor to the maximum rate possible.

Also necessary if you like the Daedric and Dragon armor sets.

The number of times you have to hear "Blades, helmets... pretty much anything to suit your needs"  and "The finest weapons and armor" is maddening.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 26, 2012)

After going through the Thieves Guild questline, I find it funny hearing Mercer's voice actor everywhere else. I'm just like "Oh hey Mercer, just gonna unload this stuff here I got from a few dead bandits, nothing big."


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In every run, you need to go through the one million iron daggers torture so you may be able to enhance your armor to the maximum rate possible.
> 
> Also necessary if you like the Daedric and Dragon armor sets.
> 
> The number of times you have to hear "Blades, helmets... pretty much anything to suit your needs"  and "The finest weapons and armor" is maddening.




That actually doesn't work any more, at least not effectively.

That was an exploit that has been patched. In order to successfully level your Smithing now, there's a hidden dice roll which involves the value of the item being crafted. Iron Daggers have a very low value. Jewelry always has a high value, however, so it could be argued one could grind by making gold or silver rings, although the gold and silver itself is rare at early levels. 

The best way to level Smithing now is simply to take perks and make the strongest items in those perk trees. For instance, if Steel is the best stuff you can make, make a lot of Steel Plate cuirasses or Battle Axes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That actually doesn't work any more, at least not effectively.
> 
> That was an exploit that has been patched. In order to successfully level your Smithing now, there's a hidden dice roll which involves the value of the item being crafted. Iron Daggers have a very low value. Jewelry always has a high value, however, so it could be argued one could grind by making gold or silver rings, although the gold and silver itself is rare at early levels.
> 
> The best way to level Smithing now is simply to take perks and make the strongest items in those perk trees. For instance, if Steel is the best stuff you can make, make a lot of Steel Plate cuirasses or Battle Axes.



I'm not surprised. When your smithing skill is at lvl 80 and above, it takes over 30 iron daggers to level up each time.

Jewelry, yeah I could do that.

Making Steel Plate cuirasses/Battle Axes? 

That may be a little expensive. With mere iron daggers, I have to squeeze out money when I'm getting close to lvl 100, because of how much I had spent on iron ingots and leather strips at that point.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 27, 2012)

Am currently playing an illusionist - I severely underestimated that school in my previous runs. Overpowered as hell and incredibly fun, this is basically troll magic.



Pilaf said:


> That actually doesn't work any more, at least not effectively.
> 
> That was an exploit that has been patched. In order to successfully level your Smithing now, there's a hidden dice roll which involves the value of the item being crafted. Iron Daggers have a very low value. Jewelry always has a high value, however, so it could be argued one could grind by making gold or silver rings, although the gold and silver itself is rare at early levels.



There is a transmute spell you can find in a bandit cave near Whiterun that allows you to transform iron ore into silver and silver into gold. Also helps with leveling up alteration.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2012)

Eh, I don't see anything appealing about fear and calm spells.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 27, 2012)

Illusion is fantastic with an assassin type stealth build.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

> *Bethesda Says Dawnguard “Not Announced” For PC*
> 
> That’s not to say that it’s not coming out, just that there’s no announcement, and that we should therefore not expect its imminent release – which was something we wondered about with the advent of the recent patch. Pete Hines, who tweeted the news of the non-announcement, followed up by saying “I was simply stating that expecting/demanding something today is unfounded. Not that news is never coming.” SO MAYBE IT WILL BE ANNOUNCED. IT’S ANYONE’S GUESS.
> 
> Oh well, anyway, that’s a shame. We’d just imagined it had been announced. I’m going to pass the time waiting for announcement by installing one bajillion mods from Skyrim’s Steam Workshop and seeing what happens. Crabs wearing monocles, probably.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh well, fuck you Bethesda


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2012)

It's the same case for PS3 gamers as well. 



> We have not announced Dawnguard for any other platform, nor given a timeline for any such news. If we have news, I promise I'd tell you.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank god I don't have Skyrim on PS3.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Eh, I don't see anything appealing about fear and calm spells.



You can pretty much Pacify anything and it's GG. 


I read a lot of responses to the news on several sites (including IGN).
As much as I love TES games and the lore, I'm really disappointed in Bethesda (and Microsoft is being a complete bitch). First they fuck over almost every Ps3 user with their ever-expanding save file sizes, massive frame-rate issues, corrupted files, major lag (that wasn't even near ubiquitously fixed until fucking patch 1.5), freezing, and bugs in general, and now they've become Microsoft's bitches. Microsoft is being even more ridiculous considering they bought exclusivity rights to their xBox360 console, keeping PC users from having Dawnguard as well despite most gaming PCs being a product of Microsoft itself. I'm also disappointed that Bethesda would treat their PC gamers, who were the ones to originally support TES franchise and bring it to the level of popularity that it has reached today, like this. But meh, at least you guys have mods. I'd love to see someone port Dawnguard to the PC for free, though, so that Bethesda is reminded who really commands their attention.

PS3 users deserve compensation for this bullshit. Some have suggested they give Dawnguard to us for free, but I think that just isn't very fair to those who already bought the DLC for 20 dollars. Maybe a price reduction would be in good taste.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Eh, I don't see anything appealing about fear and calm spells.



When a bear jumps you in the woods before you can cast Ebonyflesh, you'll feel much differently about Calm and Fear.

I love the messages when you cast a low-level fear spell on a high-level enemy, though.

>_"Draugr Deathlord is too powerful for *Fear*."_
>Oh god...
>mfw: 


And then when you try to use a Spell Tome for a spell you already know:

_"You already know *Fury*."_

Fuck yeah 



On another note, at least they've actually _said_ something about the long-belated PS3 patch (now 1.7). If we don't get it by Monday, then so help me...


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 27, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> You can pretty much Pacify anything and it's GG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets See if Beth will reveal Something during the Quakecon Week
(and something about Doom Freakin Four)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not saying I have a problem with it, but have you guys noticed that the dragons are considerably smaller in this game than they are in other works of fiction?



Kahvehane said:


> When a bear jumps you in the woods before you can cast Ebonyflesh, you'll feel much differently about Calm and Fear.



Bears are weak, bro.



HiroshiSenju said:


> You can pretty much Pacify anything and it's GG.



Pacifying enemies is for pussies. My battleaxe feasts on their blood. 



Anarch said:


> Illusion is fantastic with an assassin type stealth build.



Why would anyone want to have a stealth centered build in a game that is mostly about fighting? 

You're gonna get sliced and diced.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Why would anyone want to have a stealth centered build in a game that is mostly about fighting?
> 
> You're gonna get sliced and diced.



That's what Illusion is for. Pacifying mobs , turning invisible then striking back etc...and no with the proper build you'll be pretty much invincible.

Fighting doesn't necessarily mean charging in and swinging your sword. I'd get bored of that kind of game play soon.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's the same case for PS3 gamers as well.



Nobody cares about the ps3 players, not even Bethesda.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2012)

Just platinum-ed this game after 180hrs of gameplay time. Feeling good. :ho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2012)

Feels good having a 360. 



Luiz said:


> Why would anyone want to have a stealth centered build in a game that is mostly about fighting?
> 
> You're gonna get sliced and diced.



Illusion to either muffle my footsteps, pacify opponents, or to turn them against each other. If things get sticky, use Invisibility to make an escape. 

Shadow Warrior perk ends battles as soon as you crouch as well. And if you're playing even a half decent stealth character, you won't get sliced and diced because you won't get caught in the first place. They'll be dead before they hit the ground.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Feels good having a 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about dragons? Especially the stronger types.



Anarch said:


> That's what Illusion is for. Pacifying mobs , turning invisible then striking back etc...and no with the proper build you'll be pretty much invincible.
> 
> Fighting doesn't necessarily mean charging in and swinging your sword. I'd get bored of that kind of game play soon.



Invisibility only works when you hide somewhere and wait until the -hidden- status appears. Not during battle. Unless you mean using it to start the fight in advantage.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Just platinum-ed this game after 180hrs of gameplay time. Feeling good. :ho



So many useful and productive things you could have done in those 180 hours. :ho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What about dragons? Especially the stronger types.



When you're a high enough level and have a decent selection of weapons and shouts, dragons are a piece of cake. Also companions. 

Beginning of the game though, dragons are a bitch to fight, which is why I avoid the main quest for a while when I do a stealth character.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 27, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> When you're a high enough level and have a decent selection of weapons and shouts, dragons are a piece of cake. Also companions.
> 
> Beginning of the game though, dragons are a bitch to fight, which is why I avoid the main quest for a while when I do a stealth character.



What kind of weapons? 

And if you focused on stealth for the longest time, it probably should take long to catch up and level up your one-handed/two-handed/archery skill, whichever you're using.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What kind of weapons?



Enchanted weapons or Daedric weapons. My first stealth character used bows, so I just had a standard Daedric bow, but I also used Mehrunes' Razor and the Blade of Woe for up close combat. Granted, they didn't do much damage since I didn't invest a whole lot into one handed, but it was good for when I needed it.



> And if you focused on stealth for the longest time, it probably should take long to catch up and level up your one-handed/two-handed/archery skill, whichever you're using.



Not at all. You're leveling your one-handed/archery at the same time.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I'm not saying I have a problem with it, but have you guys noticed that the dragons are considerably smaller in this game than they are in other works of fiction?




The Dragons in this game look like they could plausibly fly with their overall body shape and size, even if the wingspan is still a bit small for their body size. The problem with the way most fiction portrays Dragons is that they're just not very realistic, which is sort of an odd complaint for a fantasy race but fantasy should be grounded in plausibility. Like, there should be some rhyme or reason as to how their bodily mechanics work. The fire breath thing is explained as a magical Shout in TES Lore. Okay, so that works, but they should be able to lift their bodies off the ground with their wings regardless. 

Also, physically they're technically Wyverns, not Dragons, but there's not a real distinction in TES lore between the two. The standard European Dragon has four limbs plus wings. The Wyvern's arms are its wings. Sometimes Akatosh and Peryite are portrayed in the more classic Dragon shape in statues and other art work of them, although they're gods and can choose their own physical forms at will. 

I'd say the small (by comparison) body types of the Dragons in TES works in the context of what they are and their primary weapons, which are spiritual Shouts. They're caster-centric fighters. While their jaws and tails can do a lot of damage and easily kill they really exist to shout people into hell, and you don't need to be huge to do that. Even a Bosmer born with Dragon blood can do that.


----------



## MessiahZach (Jul 28, 2012)

*WTF is this shit*





> box 360 owners have been enjoying Dawnguard for a month already. Meanwhile, PS3 and PC owners have been gritting their teeth and doing their best impression of patient people as they waited for the 30 day exclusivity deal to lift so they could get in on the action. Only... the time's up and there's no release date for either platform. Incredulous, they turned to Bethesda on Twitter and demanded to know when the expansion would be released for their machines. Here's what they were met with:
> 
> That's from Bethesda's own VP of PR and Marketing, Pete Hines, whose curt remark instantly sent said PS3 and PC owners into meltdown as they boggled at the thought of the expansion never actually coming to their platforms at all. And with good reason - look at that last bit. "If we had news, I promise I'd tell you". That's 'I'd' as in 'I would, not 'I'll' as in 'I will'. Surely the inference there is that there isn't any news but if there were any, we'd be the first to know?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 28, 2012)

maybe us PC users and the PS3 users will get their own DLC. the "Hearth Fire" DLC perhaps?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jul 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> maybe us PC users and the PS3 users will get their own DLC. the "Hearth Fire" DLC perhaps?



Or maybe the "Microsoft has signed exclusivity deals with all future Skyrim DLC so Bethesda will only hand out pity Hoarse Armor DLC, DLC" 

-Although I'm actually very surprised that the PC crowd hasn't gotten Dawnguard yet.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> maybe us PC users and the PS3 users will get their own DLC. the "Hearth Fire" DLC perhaps?



Or maybe they'll get exclusive hor-



EpicBroFist said:


> Or maybe the "Microsoft has signed exclusivity deals with all future Skyrim DLC so Bethesda will only hand out pity Hoarse Armor DLC, DLC"
> 
> -Although I'm actually very surprised that the PC crowd hasn't gotten Dawnguard yet.



Dammit


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2012)

Altmer women are so elegant and beautiful. I just might make one for my fourth and last character that I will leave in store for when I pick up Skyrim again.

Dem golden eyes. :33



Mist Puppet said:


> Not at all. You're leveling your one-handed/archery at the same time.



Trainers are of great help too.



Pilaf said:


> The Dragons in this game look like they could plausibly fly with their overall body shape and size, even if the wingspan is still a bit small for their body size. The problem with the way most fiction portrays Dragons is that they're just not very realistic, which is sort of an odd complaint for a fantasy race but fantasy should be grounded in plausibility. Like, there should be some rhyme or reason as to how their bodily mechanics work. The fire breath thing is explained as a magical Shout in TES Lore. Okay, so that works, but they should be able to lift their bodies off the ground with their wings regardless.
> 
> Also, physically they're technically Wyverns, not Dragons, but there's not a real distinction in TES lore between the two. The standard European Dragon has four limbs plus wings. The Wyvern's arms are its wings. Sometimes Akatosh and Peryite are portrayed in the more classic Dragon shape in statues and other art work of them, although they're gods and can choose their own physical forms at will.
> 
> I'd say the small (by comparison) body types of the Dragons in TES works in the context of what they are and their primary weapons, which are spiritual Shouts. They're caster-centric fighters. While their jaws and tails can do a lot of damage and easily kill they really exist to shout people into hell, and you don't need to be huge to do that. Even a Bosmer born with Dragon blood can do that.



Makes sense, but I guess we'll never know what they were really aiming for when creating their design.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> maybe us PC users and the PS3 users will get their own DLC. the "Hearth Fire" DLC perhaps?



It's possible but unlikely.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 28, 2012)

oh well. at least we still have mods. 
PS3 users though...

they should go Stormcloak on Microsoft(Aldmeri Dominion) and Beth(Empire). 



> Altmer women are so elegant and beautiful.


indeed. they're the best looking of the Mer races.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

> Trainers are of great help too.



I hate Trainers. Suck up all my valuable money.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 28, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> oh well. at least we still have mods.



mods + creation kit >> delayed dlc 



Mist Puppet said:


> I hate Trainers. Suck up all my valuable money.



Unless they are followers OR you have a high pickpocket skill


----------



## Jesus (Jul 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Why would anyone want to have a stealth centered build in a game that is mostly about fighting?
> 
> You're gonna get sliced and diced.



[YOUTUBE]KFOwiZNo90k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Unless they are followers OR you have a high pickpocket skill



My partners usually aren't the training type, and I find pickpocketing to tedious to level up

even on my thief.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> _My partners usually aren't the training type_, and I find pickpocketing to tedious to level up
> 
> even on my thief.



The partners you use need not be. For example there's Faendal in Riverwood  whom I never use but I keep going back to him every level just to train up my Archery for free.

Also I've found that by the time I'm level 25-30 or more, I have more gold than I can use , so I don't mind legitimately spending some on trainers.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Altmer women are so elegant and beautiful. I just might make one for my fourth and last character that I will leave in store for when I pick up Skyrim again.



Altmer Preset 1 is the best one to start with when creating a character. The preset is the epitome of High Elf beauty and elegance :33

Altmer master race


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 28, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Altmer Preset 1 is the best one to start with when creating a character. The preset is the epitome of High Elf beauty and elegance :33
> 
> Altmer master race



dark elves can be better without effort


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2012)

The female Altmer preset 1 isn't that good looking at first.

 But after you change hair and mouth shape, you get a high elf woman even prettier than Niranye, that Altmer merchant in Windhelm:



And like I said before, I love their golden eyes. (Yes, I know the example above has green eyes, I'm not referring to her in this case.)



DeathScream said:


> dark elves can be better without effort



Modesty aside, my female Dunmer is just beautiful. And I didn't resort to modding, I hate that crap. 

One of these days I'll take a picture and upload it to post here.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 28, 2012)

Death to the thalmor, all hail bosmer


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2012)

Not all high elves are associated/support the Thalmor. 

Legate Fasendil for one, is an Altmer and hates them with a passion.


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

Dunmer are the best.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 28, 2012)

> Makes sense, but I guess we'll never know what they were really aiming for when creating their design.





Except we do. They talked about it in the "making of" documentary and several developer posts. Trust me, I keep tabs on this shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2012)

dunmer master race > other peasant mer races


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 28, 2012)

Vino said:


> Death to the thalmor, all hail bosmer



You do realize that the Aldmeri Dominion consists of both Valenwood and the Summerset Isle 



Luiz said:


> Not all high elves are associated/support the Thalmor.
> 
> Legate Fasendil for one, is an Altmer and hates them with a passion.



Exactly. Luiz knows what's up


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 28, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> dunmer master race > other peasant mer races



You might get a kick out of these quotes:



_"For once I agree with this scribe. The tone of my visit was set at the frontier, when I was questioned by three swaggering chap'thil ~ called me "ill-bred" to my face as if I knew no Dunmeri, and had not even the courtesy to call me by my full name. I held my tongue, under the circumstances ~ I am not as young as I once was, Uncle. ~ But I relish the come-uppance at the hands of the despised humans. Despite everything, I cannot help but to think that a season under human rule would temper Dunmeri arrogance to a most salutary degree ~"_


_
You may have met many Elves before, Human, but you have only now met the Pureblooded Folk. Consider yourself fortunate to tread the Land of Ash. Those other "Elves", as you call them, are a pale and mongrel breed, tainted and lessened by their long association with the beast races. The Dunmer have remained true to their heritage, and retain the handsome features of the ancient Aldmer._


----------



## wes (Jul 28, 2012)

Am i the only Redguard here then?


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2012)

wes said:


> Am i the only Redguard here then?



Nope, I always have my first character in an Elder Scrolls game be a Redguard.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got something to ask. Did the covenant with Akatosh end with Martin Septim's death?

After all only those of the Dragonblood can wear the Amulet of Kings.

Also, from The Book of the Dragonborn:

 " (...) and made a Covenant that so long as Alessia's generations were true to the dragon blood, Akatosh would endeavor to seal tight the Gates of Oblivion, and to deny the armies of daedra and undead to their enemies, the Daedra-loving Ayleids."




> You may have met many Elves before, Human, but you have only now met the Pureblooded Folk. Consider yourself fortunate to tread the Land of Ash. Those other "Elves", as you call them, are a pale and mongrel breed, tainted and lessened by their long association with the beast races. *The Dunmer have remained true to their heritage, and retain the handsome features of the ancient Aldmer.*



The Altmer would say the same thing. Who knows which of them can be trusted on that statement.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> My partners usually aren't the training type, and I find pickpocketing to tedious to level up
> 
> even on my thief.


try pickpocketing the guys in the thieves guild


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2012)

wes said:


> Am i the only Redguard here then?


nope. I have female Redguard Harbinger.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 29, 2012)

Isnt he just the cutest little thing?


----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2012)

That's a hideous monster.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Isnt he just the cutest little thing?



thats a face only swarmy can love


----------



## Ippy (Jul 29, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> You do realize that the Aldmeri Dominion consists of both Valenwood and the Summerset Isle


The Thalmor conquered Valenwood, but it's not like the Bosmer are at all happy about it.

All hail the Bosmer indeed.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 29, 2012)

Glory to the Altmer! 

I take it you've all know of the 'size in relation to damage output' which puts the Altmer (as the tallest race) on top 

And is it just me or are the Draugr Deathlords very intelligent and nasty team players? One Fus Ro Da'd me off some stairs while his buddy shot me in the head with an ebony arrow mid flight


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 29, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The Thalmor conquered Valenwood, but it's not like the Bosmer are at all happy about it.
> 
> All hail the Bosmer indeed.



The Thalmor also took over the Summerset Isle back when they were just a relatively small militia group. It doesn't mean all Altmer are happy about it, either.

All hail the Altmer indeed. 




-JT- said:


> Glory to the Altmer!
> 
> I take it you've all know of the 'size in relation to damage output' which puts the Altmer (as the tallest race) on top
> 
> And is it just me or are the Draugr Deathlords very intelligent and nasty team players? One Fus Ro Da'd me off some stairs while his buddy shot me in the head with an ebony arrow mid flight



Yeah, Altmer master race 

Tell me about it. 
I went to Skuldafn at level 68 and was getting ass-raped by those damn Draugr Deathlord archers.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha yeah! 
I was doing a large dungeon round, tying up loose ends like finding the last few Dragon Priest Masks and more Words of Power, and the amount of times I'd shout in fury at my TV  Darn Deathlords

I've also gotten rid of my followers for now- for too long have I accidentally been killing them. One time, I was desperately trying to exploit the enchantment of Mehrunes' Razor on a large group of Falmer, but to no avail. Then Brelyna suddenly charged it, right in front of my swing, and guess what? Instant kill  (I rage quit because she's my wife)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Then Brelyna suddenly charged it, right in front of my swing, and guess what? Instant kill  (I rage quit because she's my wife)



I laughed really hard when I read this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The Thalmor conquered Valenwood, but it's not like the Bosmer are at all happy about it.
> 
> All hail the Bosmer indeed.



True. When you ask Delphine if you can trust her Bosmer associate, she says "He's a wood elf. Reason enough to hate the Thalmor."



-JT- said:


> Then Brelyna suddenly charged it, right in front of my swing, and guess what? Instant kill  (I rage quit because she's my wife)



If you love her enough, you'll be willing to re-load your last save file. 

If that isn't possible anymore, marry her again in a future run.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Tell me about it.
> I went to Skuldafn at level 68 and was getting ass-raped by those damn Draugr Deathlord archers.



Once again, I'm surprised at people who manage to level up that far.

 Usually, I'm already done mastering my main skills by the time I reach lvl 40, whether I'm a warrior or mage. 

So I don't know where to go from there.

Thief skills, perhaps? Nah. Those progress at such a slow rate it would bore me.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I laughed really hard when I read this.



I can look back and laugh at it now, but at the time it was one of those 'throw your controller at the wall' moments!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j4KVutmYuBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been searching about Dawnguard and...

I FUCKING love the look of this new dragon breed.



And there is this "Surgery" side quest with Galathil.

I'm a bit paranoid about my characters' design and always wonder if I couldn't have done a better job. Being able to have a new chance to improve it... man, I'm happy.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2012)

It's Arvak the Skeletal Horse

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Interestingly, Summon Arvak is considered an apprentice-level conjuration spell, rather than an ability. Although when used, no experience towards the Conjuration skill is received.
> 
> Arvak can prove extremely useful if the Dragonborn is over encumbered and is far away from any locations where items can be relieved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

Do want. My Shadowmere had an unfortunate death from falling off a cliff.


----------



## Krich2nd (Jul 30, 2012)

Shadowmere abandoned me long before I obtain Arvak.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Do want. My Shadowmere had an unfortunate death from falling off a cliff.



If you return to the site of his death after a week or so, Shadowmere will respawn.



Allegedly.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2012)

I also need that badass horse- my evil character actually killed off the Dark Brotherhood (he was trying to eliminate the competition), so now he is without a steed fit for a Dark Lord.
His Conjuration is 100 though, so this should be great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate Shadowmere. I was on my way to that last Fort(forgot the name) near Riften to reclaim it from the Stormcloaks and Shadowmere followed me and the rest of the Legionaires to battle. I almost killed him when I was plowing down 6 Stormcloaks in an alley way. But that battle was simply awesome. I summoned Ohdaving, along with my Flame Thrall, kahjit companion and spectral assassin. And together we tore open a can of Stormcloak ass.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 30, 2012)

Can someone drop me a PM/VM whenever Bethesda stops being stingy with Dawnguard, and releases it for PC?

@Shadowmere: I hated that friend.  I made my own mod where I nerfed him big time, to the point where I can one shot him.  I also got rid of his respawning ability.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

Btw, guys I have a R3 copy of Skyrim for the ps3. And my cousin has an R1 copy and he would like to copy my save file. Is it possible or would it be region locked?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2012)

Shadowmere being a jealous bitch.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 30, 2012)

May have a mod issue here..

Im running monster mod (with the lore friendly, no dragons adjustment mod added to it) + Deadly Dragons. (among a small handfull of other mods, but those are the only 2 that should have anything to do with spawns)

Ive noticed that no dragons show up at their fixed points (the various outdoor word walls) and i havnt seen a random spawn in awhile now. I was getting random spawns with both mods active, but that was several levels ago.

So either the mod-game meshing has somehow screwed up now that ive gone past level 25, or the game itself has developed a hiccup with dragon spawns.. Anybody have ideas?

Edit : I did try disabling both mods and seeing if i could find a dragon, but that didnt work, either.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 30, 2012)

The combo of mods probably created a conflict with the higher level dragons.

Remember, they're leveled creatures.  That's probably why you didn't have problems until you hit level 25.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The combo of mods probably created a conflict with the higher level dragons.
> 
> Remember, they're leveled creatures.  That's probably why you didn't have problems until you hit level 25.



Maybe.. just revisited a world wall site (that hotsprings area) and the dragon was there, and gave me a soul per usual. Maybe i'll try disabling DD and just resting in whiterun for 3 days or so, see if i need to reset the spawn's for anything to take effect for new area's 

Though thats why i choose to adjust the monster mod with the "lore friendly, no dragons" tweak, just so there wouldnt (hopefully) be any conflict between the 2..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I hate Shadowmere. I was on my way to that last Fort(forgot the name) near Riften to reclaim it from the Stormcloaks and Shadowmere followed me and the rest of the Legionaires to battle. I almost killed him when I was plowing down 6 Stormcloaks in an alley way. But that battle was simply awesome. I summoned Ohdaving, along with my Flame Thrall, kahjit companion and spectral assassin. And together we tore open a can of Stormcloak ass.



That much help to kill Stormcloaks? Just for fun I suppose.

Both Stormcloaks and Imperials are so weak, it's like they're made of paper mache.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2012)

^ True, but the Imperials are better...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol. Stormcloaks are foddersauce. I can pretty much kill any of them in 4 hits maximum.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2012)

Plus the Imperials look better in their Romanesque armour.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2012)

I prefer Stormcloak armor. Just looks cooler, imperial armor is eh-looking. 

I also love casting illusion spells at random imperial/stormcloak patrols, and watch as they kill each other as well as the prisoner they carry. Illusion in stormcloak camps is also fun.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 30, 2012)

man transitioning from stealth to a warrior on master's is a pain in the arse


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I prefer Stormcloak armor. Just looks cooler, imperial armor is eh-looking.
> 
> I also love casting illusion spells at random imperial/stormcloak patrols, and watch as they kill each other as well as the prisoner they carry. Illusion in stormcloak camps is also fun.



The Stormcloak Cuirass is sort of baggy, it makes your character look fat.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Stormcloak Cuirass is sort of baggy, it makes your character look fat.



This is true. Imperial Armor is well fitting and defined 
I have to admit, though, Stormcloak Armor looks pretty good on females. The regular Imperial Armor is pretty horrendous on females, excepting of course the Imperial Heavy Armor (the one Legates wear).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> @Shadowmere: I hated that friend.  I made my own mod where I nerfed him big time, to the point where I can one shot him.  I also got rid of his respawning ability.



The fuck? whatever did the poor horse do to you?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 30, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Im running monster mod (with the lore friendly, no dragons adjustment mod added to it) + Deadly Dragons. (among a small hand-full of other mods, but those are the only 2 that should have anything to do with spawns)
> 
> Ive noticed that no dragons show up at their fixed points (the various outdoor word walls) and i haven't seen a random spawn in awhile now.



I have not encountered that problem and I have both of those mods installed.  They could be spawning without you knowing and flying off?  The dragon by the hot springs is notorious for doing that, at least for me. 

Also what is your load order, is the dangerous dragon before or after Monster Mod?  Though if it was in the wrong order that would affect the game from the very start.  At least I would assume that. 



			
				projectcapsule said:
			
		

> man transitioning from stealth to a warrior on master's is a pain in the arse



Be sure to use a sword for either one handed or two handed.  The speed is a great help.  It is also important to time your power attacks.  Oh and having a lot of health and stamina potions on hand helps.  So run around and collect a lot of flowers and butterfly wings.  

There's nothing like watching an full grown Orc prancing around a field chasing after butterfly's.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> I prefer Stormcloak armor. Just looks cooler, imperial armor is eh-looking.
> 
> I also love casting illusion spells at random imperial/stormcloak patrols, and watch as they kill each other as well as the prisoner they carry.* Illusion in stormcloak camps is also fun*.



Did that the other day! And I slaughtered the wounded Stormcloaks in the wounded tent  Still annoys me though that the Stormcloak commanders are essential even after you complete the Imperial side.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2012)

> That much help to kill Stormcloaks? Just for fun I suppose.
> 
> Both Stormcloaks and Imperials are so weak, it's like they're made of paper mache.



Well, since its the final battle, might as well pull out all the stops. I just charged through the front gate, summoned ohdaving and assassin, and killed a few soldiers, destroyed road blocks and just stand in the corner and watch them kill each other. 

I will just repost my question from the previous page:

Will R1 saved game files work for R3 copies vice versa? I would just like to make sure if its possible with Skyrim or FFXIII? Thanks.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> The fuck? whatever did the poor horse do to you?


Ruin multiple stealthy fast, and regular, traveling attempts.

I also took away his regeneration ability.  One Ekisu- KAIBAAA!  and he's done.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well, since its the final battle, might as well pull out all the stops. I just charged through the front gate, summoned ohdaving and assassin, and killed a few soldiers, destroyed road blocks and just stand in the corner and watch them kill each other.



In the battle to take over Solitude, I used Call of Valor over and over again, each time a different character from the Tongues trio.

Based on Ulfric's line "On that day, the heroes of Sovngarde will march with us".


----------



## wes (Jul 30, 2012)

I just used storm call lvl 3 and watched all the imperials get oneshotted by lightning while i took a nice little stroll to the castle.


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Ruin multiple stealthy fast, and regular, traveling attempts.
> 
> I also took away his regeneration ability.  One Ekisu- KAIBAAA!  and he's done.



just use U.F.O mod

acting like a enraging biatch is for the Weak Dictators!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

wes said:


> I just used storm call lvl 3 and watched all the imperials get oneshotted by lightning while i took a nice little stroll to the castle.



Didn't that make the Stormcloaks hostile towards you as well?


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2012)

^ Yeah that's what I would have thought  The first time I used it, it was so awesome, then I realised my follower was going crazy trying to attack me


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 31, 2012)

wes said:


> I just used storm call lvl 3 and watched all the imperials get oneshotted by lightning while i took a nice little stroll to the castle.


enjoying that 10k+ bounty


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *Ruin multiple stealthy fast, and regular, traveling attempts.*



You can pretty much say that on all the horses.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 31, 2012)

So Mephala just told me I returned the Ebony Blade to full power, but the thing is, I've only counted 9 NPCs I've sacrificed to strengthen the enchantment. Someone is dead somewhere and I have no clue who they are/were.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> You can pretty much say that on all the horses.



Kill all the horses.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> So Mephala just told me I returned the Ebony Blade to full power, but the thing is, I've only counted 9 NPCs I've sacrificed to strengthen the enchantment. Someone is dead somewhere and I have no clue who they are/were.


max damage for a full powered ebony blade?


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2012)

Patch 1.7 is out for PC now on Steam


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2012)

When is the 30 day wait for the PS3 supposed to end?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 31, 2012)

Never           .


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> When is the 30 day wait for the PS3 supposed to end?



It turns out that it wasn't a 30-day wait.  Bethesda hasn't announced a release date for the PS3 version of Dawnguard, I hear that we will learn more info about the PS3/PC version of Dawnguard later this week.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 31, 2012)

Nevermind, just ran into Angrenor Once-Honored curled up in a bloody mess outside the New Gnisis Corner Club in the Gray Quarter. Mystery solved.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2012)

^ I didn't realise Mephala spoke to you again


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2012)

The World said:


> Patch 1.7 is out for PC now on Steam



Whats new with this? an't view at work.



-JT- said:


> ^ I didn't realise Mephala spoke to you again



She's supposed to everytime you make a kill or two I thought.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Whats new with this? an't view at work.





> General memory and stability optimizations
> Fixed crash related to new water shaders
> Fixed rare crash related to dragon landings
> Fixed logic error with loading screens from add-ons (Xbox 360)
> ...



That should be all or most of them.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 31, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> She's supposed to everytime you make a kill or two I thought.



Every two kills.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Whats new with this? an't view at work.
> 
> 
> 
> She's supposed to everytime you make a kill or two I thought.





Kahvehane said:


> Every two kills.



Really? Well to be honest, my Argonian Dark Lord (who is naturally collecting all the Daedric Artefacts) doesn't really have any friends so no wonder I haven't realised!


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2012)

The ebony blade is kinda dumb. Two handed attack animation with some perks mixing from the one and teo handed. Have they fixed that issue yet? I've been using a mod to corrct the issue, but as of lately I've fallen in love with the Vampire sword. And the Dawn breaker. The one with the shiny orb glowing.



-JT- said:


> Really? Well to be honest, my Argonian Dark Lord (who is naturally collecting all the Daedric Artefacts) doesn't really have any friends so no wonder I haven't realised!




Works on followers too, I think. Like the two you can get in riverwood. The bard and elf. Although I used one of them for the Ebony chainmail quest.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Works on followers too, I think. Like the two you can get in riverwood. The bard and elf. Although I used one of them for the Ebony chainmail quest.



So even the sellswords?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 31, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So even the sellswords?



Should. It thought you just needed to kill people that trusted you. Or was the trust part for the ebony chainmail quest?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 31, 2012)

Vino said:


> Never           .



Ah, Vino. Ever the optimist


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It turns out that it wasn't a 30-day wait.  Bethesda hasn't announced a release date for the PS3 version of Dawnguard, I hear that we will learn more info about the PS3/PC version of Dawnguard later this week.



Hopefully not just PC... It seems to be the case everytime there's any news.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 31, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Should. It thought you just needed to kill people that trusted you. Or was the trust part for the ebony chainmail quest?



Yeah I think killing anyone who likes you (ie, you've done a quest for them) charges up the Ebony Blade, while you need to kill any follower for Boethiah's quest.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kill all the horses.


----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Hopefully not just PC... It seems to be the case everytime there's any news.



Bethesda would be a massive douche if it didn't give details of the DLC for both the PC and the PS3 at the same time.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody found that kajitti book that tells you to stop reading it, go out and get laid? Its now taken its place as #1 lulzy book ive read in my ES career, dropping the lusty argonian maid down to 2nd place


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody found that kajitti book that tells you to stop reading it, go out and get laid? Its now taken its place as #1 lulzy book ive read in my ES career, dropping the lusty argonian maid down to 2nd place




That book was originally in Oblivion, and actually makes more sense in the context of that era because the group it's supposed to be a manual for was mentioned as harassing guards in Leyawinn county. (Elsweyr eventually seceded from the Empire, so we can assume between their love making sessions they actually managed to reclaim the lands they feel belong to the Khajiit.)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## dream (Jul 31, 2012)

I wasn't fooled since I saw the url link.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2012)

You are one sad little man.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Anybody found that kajitti book that tells you to stop reading it, go out and get laid? Its now taken its place as #1 lulzy book ive read in my ES career, dropping the lusty argonian maid down to 2nd place



Where where where?!



And does anyone know if thrall bodies eventually disappear, or can I safely leave them somewhere?
Because my Astrid Thrall is really irritating me at the moment but I don't want to completely get rid of her.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Where where where?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made a thrall of Astrid? 

Is it a crispy thrall?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> You made a thrall of Astrid?
> 
> Is it a crispy thrall?



I was tempted to do that haha, but no I instead killed her when she kidnapped me and made her help me kill her Brotherhood


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I was tempted to do that haha, but no I instead killed her when she kidnapped me and made her *help me kill her Brotherhood*



I never destroy the Dark Brotherhood. Not ever. Do you have any idea how much of a pain in the ass it is to get Alchemy to 100 without Babette to provide Master Training? It's doable, but goddamn...


----------



## -JT- (Aug 1, 2012)

I've done the Dark Brotherhood with one of my alts- an assassin just didn't suit my main


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I've done the Dark Brotherhood with one of my alts- an assassin just didn't suit my main



You don't have to take the clandestine, cloak-and-dagger route with the Dark Brotherhood - just walk up to 'em in broad daylight and cave in their cranial vault with a good swing of your warhammer. 



And then you run like hell.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> You don't have to take the clandestine, cloak-and-dagger route with the Dark Brotherhood - just walk up to 'em in broad daylight and cave in their cranial vault with a good swing of your warhammer.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you run like hell.



In fact, Rexus Krex (the old man) says exactly that in a dialogue. 

Kill the target and run as fast as you can.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In fact, *Festus* Krex (the old man) says exactly that in a dialogue.
> 
> Kill the target and run as fast as you can.



Fixed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, there was even a hulking orc in the DB stationed over at Cheydinhal. Didn't care about the bonuses, just straight up killed them.

Edit:  this guy


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Where where where?!


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Fixed



Thanks.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 1, 2012)

That feel when you play for three hours straight with autosave disabled because LOLPS3LAG only to be killed by a Master Volkihar Vampire before you can open your inventory and use a potion, losing all the progress you made in those three hours.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In fact, Rexus Krex (the old man) says exactly that in a dialogue.
> 
> Kill the target and run as fast as you can.


and look what happened to him


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 1, 2012)

22 more levels to go until I can find a legendary dragon, this is going to take a while. At least I have 59/60 of the Skyrim/Dawnguard achievements as of today.

Anyone know if there is a way to find a legendary dragon without having to reaching lvl 78?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2012)

After lvl 40, leveling up gets so much harder. Where to go from there. 

Not enough skills I can invest into in order to fill that blue bar.



projectcapsule said:


> and look what happened to him



You have Astrid to blame for that.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 2, 2012)

a little experiment(comment if you like it)

*Spoiler*: __ 







well here's a little experment with zazimel's drow race + Silverlight armor and a certain person from War3RoC NElf box


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2012)

So I decided to buy and play this game.

What mods do you guys recommend? Keep in mind that I'm not a hardcore gamer in such games, I don't care about ultra realistic extra difficulty and whatnot. I want variety, fun, and a feeling of "power".
I already decided on the floral overhaul, static mesh improvements, SkyUI, and some minor visual stuff.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't played in a while so the mods may have changed a lot but you can see the top ones here.



Quality World Maps is nice since the default map doesn't include roads.

Deadly Dragons for fun and new dragons.

Midas Magic for more spells.

Lockpick Pro, because lockpicking is a pain in the ass at higher level.

Weapons of the Third Era is amazing for more weapons types.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2012)

It doesn't quite feel like the DB unless you're stabbing ppl in the back and slitting their throats.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> 22 more levels to go until I can find a legendary dragon, this is going to take a while. At least I have 59/60 of the Skyrim/Dawnguard achievements as of today.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to find a legendary dragon without having to reaching lvl 78?



They start appearing at around level 50 with a very small percentage of appearing, increasing somewhat every level. You're not very likely to find one until later than level 78.



Zaru said:


> So I decided to buy and play this game.
> 
> What mods do you guys recommend? Keep in mind that I'm not a hardcore gamer in such games, I don't care about ultra realistic extra difficulty and whatnot. I want variety, fun, and a feeling of "power".
> I already decided on the floral overhaul, static mesh improvements, SkyUI, and some minor visual stuff.



Here's a novel idea.

Whenever I play a new game for the very first time, I play the unmodded version so I can experience the game the way the developers intended. After my first play through I mod it based on my likes and dislikes concerning the basic game. That makes far more sense to me than immediately modding a game I've never played. What the fuck is up with kids these days?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol at your last sentence. Keep your polemics where they belong.

If the developers intended for low quality textures/models and a less than optimal UI due to developing for consoles as well, then I'm pretty sure I don't give a darn about their intentions. I don't see where the issue is with improving the visuals and UI. I haven't touched the gameplay at all.

Do you prefer to play games with horrible visual and gameplay bugs (not referring to Skyrim here) because that's how "the developers intended it", even if there are community-made patches available?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 2, 2012)

Not to mention modding is one of the main appeals of Elder Scrolls, it is your world to do with it as you like.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I haven't played in a while so the mods may have changed a lot but you can see the top ones here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*saves list*

Been playing the game minus any mods so far, but these sound interesting.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 2, 2012)

For most RPGs I would agree that the first playthrough should be a mod less vanilla play through but Skyrim is so huge that 10-12 levels into your first character you would want to abandon that playthrough and start again. And this will happen numerous times.

So you can't really complete a vanilla playthrough , at least I couldn't.

As for the best mods go to the site Bioness linked and search for the Files of the Month or the Top Mods ( Non adult  ) and they'll give you a list. Or you can search for what you want and then choose the mods with a lot of endorsements.

Off the top of my head there's a follower mod I can't play without just so that my follower can ride a horse , you've already mention SkyUI - that's a must , I use a few cool Game of Thrones armours and cloaks mods that are a must for all the warriors I roll , there's a 3d maps mod which is fantastic - you can zoom into actual roads and paths - it makes travel so much easier, I'm very finicky about how my characters look so some hair ,skin and eye mods are a must for me. You'll find all these and more on the Nexus site under the proper categories.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2012)

It's his game.

Let the guy play his game how he wants it to be played.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 2, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> You don't have to take the clandestine, cloak-and-dagger route with the Dark Brotherhood - just walk up to 'em in broad daylight and cave in their cranial vault with a good swing of your warhammer.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you run like hell.



Actually, I was going more for the 'because he's good/a hero' route 

But yeah the first time I did the DB was with my orc (who I later deleted) who just ran around smacking people with maces.


Oh, actually I did read that!
A good read if I say so myself.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2012)

> What mods do you guys recommend?


Phenderix's Spell mods. it adds a whopping 273 something spells to the game. 

also Warriorkeke's overpowered mods like "Master of Time and Space" and "Power of the Gods", for when you want to fuck shit up. really fuck shit up.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 2, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> That feel when you play for three hours straight with autosave disabled because LOLPS3LAG only to be killed by a Master Volkihar Vampire before you can open your inventory and use a potion, losing all the progress you made in those three hours.



You should at least keep the Autosave on Travel on. It's much more convenient, there isn't any waiting to be done, and it keeps lag to a minimum. That way, at best, if you die without saving, you'll probably never lose any more than an hour of gameplay.



Luiz said:


> After lvl 40, leveling up gets so much harder. Where to go from there.
> 
> Not enough skills I can invest into in order to fill that blue bar.
> 
> ...



You could always use the Oghma Infinium


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2012)

Start up the game -> textures missing and people are wearing shiny blue clothes

Well this is a good start 
(without mods, before Pilaf cackles)


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Lol at your last sentence. Keep your polemics where they belong.
> 
> If the developers intended for low quality textures/models and a less than optimal UI due to developing for consoles as well, then I'm pretty sure I don't give a darn about their intentions. I don't see where the issue is with improving the visuals and UI. I haven't touched the gameplay at all.
> 
> Do you prefer to play games with horrible visual and gameplay bugs (not referring to Skyrim here) because that's how "the developers intended it", even if there are community-made patches available?



Minus you acting like a douche, and since I just dislike Pilaf, he's one too, he does have a point. Play the game through a bit until you find out what aspects of the game you don't like. For me I felt the the villages should have a bit more appeal. So I wnet for the following mods:


Sexy Windhelm
Sexy Rifton
Sexy Winterhold
Sexy Solitude

After awhile I noticed I wanted to play focusing on unarmed damage, so I went for a mod that did that. Next I wanted a horse spawner, so guess what I did for that? Basically play the game. And if there are aspects of the game you don't like, then you can ask for a more accurate guidance.



HiroshiSenju said:


> You could always use the Oghma Infinium



Unless you're on the pc and can use the console to get the book more than once, I thought they patched up that glitch?



Zaru said:


> Start up the game -> textures missing and people are wearing shiny blue clothes
> 
> Well this is a good start
> (without mods, before Pilaf cackles)



Sounds like either you have a bad install, a bad start, or basically you did try to mod something and it failed. Reload, and if problem presists, reinstall game. And use the NMM for all your mod installs.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2012)

inb4 Dawnguard never comes for everyone else.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> inb4 Dawnguard never comes for everyone else.



Bethesda really dropped the ball with Dawnguard for non Xbox 360 users, at the very least they could have given us an update on it a hell of a long time ago.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

i READ SOMEWHERE THAT SOMEONE WAS ABLE TO EXTRACT THE TWO GAME FILES ASSOCIATED WITH IT AND TRANSFER IT TO THE PC



Edit: Sorry, capslock. I'm not retyping all of it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 2, 2012)

How           ?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

The pc and 360 pretty much uses the same files. That's why you can take over a save file from the pc to the xbox and vice versa. Its a bsa file and something else you're looking for. I can't search for it now since I'm at work and our websense filters game websites, I'll find it from home in about seven hours.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> How           ?



Someone extracted the .bsa and .esm files on the Xbox 360 disk and put them on the PC.  Sadly, it doesn't work properly from what I hear.  Skyrim will crash the moment that you do anything related to Dawnguard or even open up the inventory if there is a Dawnguard item/weapon in it.  The only benefit seems to be adding Dawnguard weapons to your inventory using the console and then transferring the data over to the Xbox 360 version so you have the itmes/weapons.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 2, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Minus you acting like a douche, and since I just dislike Pilaf, he's one too, he does have a point. Play the game through a bit until you find out what aspects of the game you don't like. For me I felt the the villages should have a bit more appeal. So I wnet for the following mods:
> 
> 
> Sexy Windhelm
> ...



They haven't patched it. I believe they figured there was no reason to patch the exploit since people could choose whether or not they wanted to break they game for themselves. Probably the same reason they haven't patched the Fortify Restoration Glitch (dat unlimited shouting )



Hand Banana said:


> i READ SOMEWHERE THAT SOMEONE WAS ABLE TO EXTRACT THE TWO GAME FILES ASSOCIATED WITH IT AND TRANSFER IT TO THE PC
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry, capslock. I'm not retyping all of it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So I decided to buy and play this game.
> 
> What mods do you guys recommend? Keep in mind that I'm not a hardcore gamer in such games, I don't care about ultra realistic extra difficulty and whatnot. I want variety, fun, and a feeling of "power".
> I already decided on the floral overhaul, static mesh improvements, SkyUI, and some minor visual stuff.



If you don't like the leveled loot system in Skyrim, Morrowloot will make it so that you can find extremely good gear at specific locations in the game (granted, you have to _find_ it first, but that's part of the fun) even at an early level.


There are also heaps of nude mods to choose from - whichever is most pleasing to your palate.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

I was reading a few Imperial vs Stormcloak debates.

People talk as if the Stormcloaks' racism were limited to not wanting to be ruled by elves.

If you talk to Adrianne Avennici at the Warmaiden's after Whiterun is taken over, she says the Stormcloaks don't like buying from anyone that isn't a Nord, and that she would be out of business if it weren't for her husband's presence.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol stormclocks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> There are also heaps of nude mods to choose from - whichever is most pleasing to your palate.



Preferably the one that is an accurate depiction of what they look like without the yellow underwear.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Someone extracted the .bsa and .esm files on the Xbox 360 disk and put them on the PC.  Sadly, it doesn't work properly from what I hear.  Skyrim will crash the moment that you do anything related to Dawnguard or even open up the inventory if there is a Dawnguard item/weapon in it.  The only benefit seems to be adding Dawnguard weapons to your inventory using the console and then transferring the data over to the Xbox 360 version so you have the itmes/weapons.



Ah well too bad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I was reading a few Imperial vs Stormcloak debates.
> 
> People talk as if the Stormcloaks' racism were limited to not wanting to be ruled by elves.
> 
> If you talk to Adrianne Avennici at the Warmaiden's after Whiterun is taken over, she says the Stormcloaks don't like buying from anyone that isn't a Nord, and that she would be out of business if it weren't for her husband's presence.



Yup, don't blame him. Keep them cats and walking wallets outta mah damn city.  The black guys and Bretons are ok, Not imperials tho.   Orcs can go. I used to like them til I found out they're Mers too. Taking all my smithing jobs.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to admit that their cause seemed somewhat justified at first, as Skyrim was the first TES game I played, but after delving into Morrowind and Oblivion and getting a better perspective of the Tamrielic Empire and its denizens, the petty, short-sighted xenophobia of Ulfric and his crew became increasingly more palpable and detestable.


And that is why he's now my meatbag thrall.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Your sig makes me want to make you my meatbag thrall


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 2, 2012)

The World said:


> Your sig makes me want to make you my meatbag thrall


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

After doing a shit ton of Thieves Guild jobs, and Solitude being the last hold before I can become Guild Master, I find out that killing Erikur as I did a long while ago makes me unable to achieve it.

Funny. Rolff can't be killed because he's a possible Fishing job target, but Erikur, whose death makes it impossible to reach the highest position in the Thieves Guild can. 

In moments like this I envy the PC players, whenever there's trouble they can resort to those console tricks.



Hand Banana said:


> Yup, don't blame him. Keep them cats and walking wallets outta mah damn city.  The black guys and Bretons are ok, Not imperials tho.   Orcs can go. I used to like them til I found out they're Mers too. Taking all my smithing jobs.



So you're only about 20% bad. Still passable I guess. 



Kahvehane said:


> I have to admit that their cause seemed somewhat justified at first, as Skyrim was the first TES game I played, but after delving into Morrowind and Oblivion and getting a better perspective of the Tamrielic Empire and its denizens, the petty, short-sighted xenophobia of Ulfric and his crew became increasingly more palpable and detestable.
> 
> 
> And that is why he's now my meatbag thrall.



The only bit I can sympathise with is the Thalmor hate. But that alone won't make me overlook everything else.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> After doing a shit ton of Thieves Guild jobs, and Solitude being the last hold before I can become Guild Master, I find out that killing Erikur as I did a long while ago makes me unable to achieve it.
> 
> Funny. Rolff can't be killed because he's a possible Fishing job target, but Erikur, whose death makes it impossible to reach the highest position in the Thieves Guild can.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

...PS3 user. I'm a sad koala right now.


What, did I give you too much credit?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 2, 2012)

does a thralled orchendor teleport around like he does in the quest?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> ...PS3 user. I'm a sad koala right now.
> 
> 
> What, did I give you too much credit?



I would ask you for a firend invite on PS3, but I only have one game and I rarely play that. Just netflix and hulu I use the PS3 for. Should of gotten a Roku box for that.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> After doing a shit ton of Thieves Guild jobs, and Solitude being the last hold before I can become Guild Master, I find out that killing Erikur as I did a long while ago makes me unable to achieve it.
> 
> Funny. Rolff can't be killed because he's a possible Fishing job target, but Erikur, whose death makes it impossible to reach the highest position in the Thieves Guild can.
> 
> In moments like this I envy the PC players, whenever there's trouble they can resort to those console tricks.



What?
Why can't I kill Erikur then? I want him to burn in hell after what he did to Brelas :'( (I know you can save her, but she got mauled by wolves as she escaped the Thalmor)



projectcapsule said:


> does a thralled orchendor teleport around like he does in the quest?



I don't know from experience, but others have said he does.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 2, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I would ask you for a firend invite on PS3, but I only have one game and I rarely play that. Just netflix and hulu I use the PS3 for. Should of gotten a Roku box for that.



What are you suggesting, I transfer my save file to you, then you ressurrect Erikur and send it back to me?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 2, 2012)

Alongside Dawnguard coming out on Steam today, Bethesda is also doing a bundle on most of its games called the "quakecon bundle". The bundle includes games like Skyrim, Fallout, Morrowind, Rage, etc... Pretty good deal.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 2, 2012)

I think PS3 users deserve some kind of discount on Dawnguard for getting stiffed on the patch and the DLC for so long. This is ridiculous.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 2, 2012)

What the fuck, Bethesda?! 
I'd better get a damn discount for Dawnguard, especially after all the bullshit my ps3 has gone through (including YLOD )


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2012)

20 bucks?

Are they fucking serious?  This had better be the best damn DLC ever.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Jeez how many bugs does Dawnguard have for the PS3 for it to be delayed so much 

I bet you can fly in the sky on a ogre's back from just shouting the glitches are so bad


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2012)

> We are not satisfied yet with Dawnguard?s performance on the PS3.



     .


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 2, 2012)

The World said:


> Jeez how many bugs does Dawnguard have for the PS3 for it to be delayed so much
> 
> I bet you can fly in the sky on a ogre's back from just shouting the glitches are so bad



The moment that you load up Dawnguard, it actively sets your Ps3 on fire.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

More like it charges you 20 dollars and then uninstalls Skyrim from your PS3 and all save files. Even the ones on Cloud Storage. 

Then when you load up your PS3 again, Dovakhin comes out your TV punches you in the jaw and shouts your face off.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 2, 2012)

The World said:


> More like it charges you 20 dollars and then uninstalls Skyrim from your PS3 and all save files. Even the ones on Cloud Storage.
> 
> Then when you load up your PS3 again, Dovakhin comes out your TV punches you in the jaw and shouts your face off.



Based on Bethesda's record on what constitutes "quality" and "ready for release", I'm taking everything in this post to be factual and accurate.


----------



## dream (Aug 2, 2012)

Bethesda went full retard, I don't see why they kept the release date of the PC version so secret.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 2, 2012)

Random comment, but id dearly love for beth to offically update morrowind with skyrim's graphics, maybe add some additional content, and release it as an anniversary thing.

All my money. Take it 

Also, can they PLEASE put in a healthy amount of underwater ruins, sites, curiousity's into the #6. Outside of mods, i dont recall them every doing much with underwater, save for the occasional sunken ship and 1 hidden daedra temple (morrowind)


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bethesda went full retard, I don't see why they kept the release date of the PC version so secret.



They said they will announce it this week and Quakecon was the obvious event, nonetheless they should have at least hyped it or something.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2012)

From what I've read about the content, I think 10 dollars would have been a better price, but oh well.

I'm just glad it spices up werewolves and vampires, since I haven't done much in skyrim yet.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Random comment, but id dearly love for beth to offically update morrowind with skyrim's graphics, maybe add some additional content, and release it as an anniversary thing.
> 
> All my money. Take it
> 
> Also, can they PLEASE put in a healthy amount of underwater ruins, sites, curiousity's into the #6. Outside of mods, i dont recall them every doing much with underwater, save for the occasional sunken ship and 1 hidden daedra temple (morrowind)



You mean do something to please the fans, something Square has failed to do regarding remakes and re-releases? 

Sounds like a tall order. Maybe a fan can make a morrowind overworld patch in skyrim.

Didn't they do the same thing with a Fallout 3 map in New Vegas?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 3, 2012)

Silt Striders with Skyrim graphics.... glorious.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Sounds like a tall order. Maybe a fan can make a morrowind overworld patch in skyrim.
> Didn't they do the same thing with a Fallout 3 map in New Vegas?



Thats because those two used the exact same engine.

There is no way they could give morrowind, Skyrim level graphics without starting from scratch. But there are graphics mods that will bring it close to Oblivion.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2012)

Screw remaking Morrowind with better graphics, I want us to revisit Morrowind after the time period Skyrim takes place in.  The descriptions of the new houses sound awesome. :33


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 3, 2012)

So how's Whoreguard? worth it?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 3, 2012)

I second the proposals that us PS3 users should get some sort of compensation.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2012)

This reminds me of when PS3 users were getting cockblocked by Bioware because they couldn't do challenges for ME3 multiplayer


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 3, 2012)

20 bucks for Dawnguard?

no thanks. I'll be getting Dark Souls for the PC and the Enhanced Edition of Baldur's Gate instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2012)

Skyrim 50% off on Steam... worth it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> 20 bucks?
> 
> Are they fucking serious?  This had better be the best damn DLC ever.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2012)

Why does this game run so terrible on my pc? I know it's not the computing power. The loading of areas gets progressively worse the longer I play at once. 
I have over 50 fps on ultra except for the occasional terrible freeze for several seconds, but those freezes make it almost unplayable. Probably the game loading new data all the time. But what the hell can I do about that? I won't buy an SSD just for Skyrim


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Skyrim 50% off on Steam... worth it?





I bought the whole package for 63 since I have a ripped version of Skyrim. Time to geet the legit stuff now.



Zaru said:


> Why does this game run so terrible on my pc? I know it's not the computing power. The loading of areas gets progressively worse the longer I play at once.
> I have over 50 fps on ultra except for the occasional terrible freeze for several seconds, but those freezes make it almost unplayable. Probably the game loading new data all the time. But what the hell can I do about that? I won't buy an SSD just for Skyrim




I been thinking ofr getting an SSD drive since Canon upgrading all our pcs with them and they fucking are the bomb. As far as your issue, is it with or without mods? Also what specs on your pc do you have? I know Skyrim does seem to be a resource hog, but my video card handles it fine.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why does this game run so terrible on my pc? I know it's not the computing power. The loading of areas gets progressively worse the longer I play at once.
> I have over 50 fps on ultra except for the occasional terrible freeze for several seconds, but those freezes make it almost unplayable. Probably the game loading new data all the time. But what the hell can I do about that? I won't buy an SSD just for Skyrim



There are a number of user created performance mods on the nexus site you were linked to yesterday. Some improve graphics performance , some correct memory issues. See if those help.

Skyrim is pretty efficiently coded , it runs brilliantly even on 2-3 years old machines so this is surprising.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2012)

Somehow managed to get rid of the freezes, I think.

Now back to the game: It feels a bit "empty". I feel like there should be more dangerous animals and humans walking/lurking around to fill the time spent only walking from A to B (undiscovered areas)
Are there any mods that fill the world with more "life"? 
I know I've read about a mod that stages entire random battles or something.

But do such mods even work with an existing savegame?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Somehow managed to get rid of the freezes, I think.
> 
> Now back to the game: It feels a bit "empty". I feel like there should be more dangerous animals and humans walking/lurking around to fill the time spent only walking from A to B (undiscovered areas)
> Are there any mods that fill the world with more "life"?
> ...



If you want to improve the wildlife, there's always this mod:


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Somehow managed to get rid of the freezes, I think.
> 
> Now back to the game: It feels a bit "empty". I feel like there should be more dangerous animals and humans walking/lurking around to fill the time spent only walking from A to B (undiscovered areas)
> Are there any mods that fill the world with more "life"?
> ...



Yes. Unless specified by the modder.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> If you want to improve the wildlife, there's always this mod:



Man, this was worth it. Immediately saw the difference, much better atmosphere.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

Pilaf, remember when you said that the Dovahkiin cannot use Fire Breath as continuous release instead of that single shot because s/he isn't physically built for that?

Well, it turns out that is irrelevant. When you summon Felldir the Old with Call of Valor, his Frost Breath is the same version used by the dragons. 

I demand an update for the Shouts ASAP.

______

I keep reading here and there that Erikur can't be killed.

But I really did. I talked to his whiny sister afterwards and she basically said that he was worthless but still didn't deserve to die.

I can't believe those morons at Bethesda would have an essential character able to die. 

Proof of that is there's even recorded dialogue for the occasion he is killed as I pointed out above.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 3, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I second the proposals that us PS3 users should get some sort of compensation.



You know that may actually happen because by the time the Ps3 gets Dawnguard, the Xbox and PC will already have the next piece of Skyrim DLC.  



Mist Puppet said:


> This reminds me of when PS3 users were getting cockblocked by Bioware because they couldn't do challenges for ME3 multiplayer



This reminds me of the beginning of this generation when the Ps3 was receiving all of the xbox's sloppy seconds.


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2012)

> You know that may actually happen because by the time the Ps3 gets Dawnguard, the Xbox and PC will already have the next piece of Skyrim DLC.



That's not likely to happen.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Pilaf, remember when you said that the Dovahkiin cannot use Fire Breath as continuous release instead of that single shot because s/he isn't physically built for that?
> 
> Well, it turns out that is irrelevant. When you summon Felldir the Old with Call of Valor, his Frost Breath is the same version used by the dragons.
> 
> ...



Maybe the Dovahkiin is a chain smoker? 


And are you playing on PC or console? Because you can "unmark" essential characters to make them kill-able. Not sure how you could manage it on accident, though...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

"Chain Smoker"? What do you mean?

Console. I didn't unmark anything.

I killed him with a swing of my greatsword and he fell to the ground instead of dragging himself like non-killable characters do.

I even looted his fine clothes, if I remember correctly. 

Maybe if I wait 30 days he will respawn, I hope. If not, it feels like all hours spent on everything Thieves Guild related I've done were a waste of time.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2012)

How can Bethesda make Erikur non-essential but keep Louis Letrush essential after his quest


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

There are plenty of irrelevant characters who are marked as essential and can't be killed.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> "Chain Smoker"? What do you mean?



Chain smoker running outta breath fast. Fire breath...hint hint.



> Maybe if I wait 30 days he will respawn, I hope. If not, it feels like all hours spent on everything Thieves Guild related I've done were a waste of time.



Naw, he dead.



Luiz said:


> There are plenty of irrelevant characters who are marked as essential and can't be killed.



Us PC users can go into the console, Prid target them and deactive them. Problem solved.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's a problem. Just pointless.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2012)

One of these days, I will build myself a gaming PC. Hopefully I'll have one by the time The Elder Scrolls VI: Summerset Isle comes out


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

HiroshiSenju the Hitler of gaming confirmed.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 3, 2012)

Indeed, Luiz. 

Hitler was non-German.
I am a non-PC gamer.

Hitler viewed the Aryan race as masters.
I view the PC race as masters.

Hitler grew an epic stache!
I will grow an epic stache! 

Oh, the parallels.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Pilaf, remember when you said that the Dovahkiin cannot use Fire Breath as continuous release instead of that single shot because s/he isn't physically built for that?
> 
> Well, it turns out that is irrelevant. When you summon Felldir the Old with Call of Valor, his Frost Breath is the same version used by the dragons.
> 
> I demand an update for the Shouts ASAP.




It's because he's old. Duh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It's because he's old. Duh.



You said it yourself last time. The Dovahkiin is physically unable to Shout with the same prowess as dragons.

Neither experience or skill will overcome the limits of the body.

 A man can train to jump higher than the average person but he will never be as impressive as certain animals that were made to have that ability.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You said it yourself last time. The Dovahkiin is physically unable to Shout with the same prowess as dragons.
> 
> Neither experience or skill will overcome the limits of the body.
> 
> A man can train to jump higher than the average person but he will never be as impressive as certain animals that were made to have that ability.



Quite the contrary. 

A lot of time and effort is spent in the course of the main quest to discuss the differences between your abilities as Dragonborn and the abilities the Tongues had and the Greybeards have. They meditate on the Thu'um for decades, even lifetimes to learn its mastery. You learn the Thu'um by reading words and absorbing dragon souls. You haven't been practicing nearly as long as they have. Sure, your Thu'um is more powerful and comes naturally but it's not as well-trained and comes in shorter spurts.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2012)

Got a lore question for you guys (though I suppose it's really a question for Pilaf).


Does anyone REALLY know what happened to the Dwemer? From what I can tell it had to do with Kagrenac's tapping into the Heart of Lorkhan (further supported by the circumstances in the quest "Arniel's Endeavor") and causing all of the Dwemer to vanish at once, but somehow leaving Yagrum Bagarn unscathed. And this is where things start to get mysterious - if Yagrum Bagarn was spared because he was wandering Tamriel, then the resulting release of energy from the Heart must have had a limited area of effect. But if ALL the other Dwemer all across Tamriel disappeared, then why weren't the other races above ground but at approximately the same location also affected? Was it a subterranean event only? And if so, why weren't the Falmer slaves whisked away to whatever ethereal plane their masters had been relegated to? If the _whole race_ was being punished in a "Tower of Babel" kind of way, then why was Yagrum Bagarn spared? Did he find Lorkhan's family shield/sword/sweetroll in an obscure cave and return it to him for a modest amount of gold?

There just seems to be a lot of holes.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

Are most of those mods available on the Steam Workshop, Vino? Just bought Skyrim on Steam, I'm gonna install all the mods I want before I start a file so nothing gets glitchy or buggy.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Are most of those mods available on the Steam Workshop, Vino? Just bought Skyrim on Steam, I'm gonna install all the mods I want before I start a file so nothing gets glitchy or buggy.



The Nexus ≠ Steam


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Are most of those mods available on the Steam Workshop, Vino? Just bought Skyrim on Steam, I'm gonna install all the mods I want before I start a file so nothing gets glitchy or buggy.



>using steam



To answer your question: Some of them are, but I wouldn't recommend to use them trough it.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Got a lore question for you guys (though I suppose it's really a question for Pilaf).
> 
> 
> Does anyone REALLY know what happened to the Dwemer?





If I told you what I know, it would ruin the mystery for you the way it did for me. Are you absolutely positive you want to know?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

The Dwemer were arrogant and challenged the god themselves or Daedra so they were punished and wiped out.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 4, 2012)

Vino's choice of mods suck!(minus someones, no homo =D )

here's my personal list!

Dawnguard.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
RaceCompatibility.esm
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - AllwaysDrawWeapons.esp
RealisticWaterTextures.esp
Omegared99-Compilation.esm
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
ApachiiHair.esm
ApachiiHairFemale.esm
DeadlyDragons.esp
Realistic Running Speed.esp
ThunderHammer.esp
CityForestV2_6.esp
City Forest and Landscape V2 trees whiterun light fix.esp
Tools of Kagrenac.esp
Leona.esp
sneLeonaHeidern.esp
Arturia.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
Ralof.esp
isilNarsil.esp
Omegared99-Compilation-NPC Plugin.esp
R18Pn - Eisen Platte Armor.esp
GiveADogAHome.esp
HeaterShield.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
Frostmourne.esp
Eighteen.esp
Lich King's Armor.esp
DeadlyAela.esp
Northborn Fur Hoods.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
BlackSacramentArmor.esp
Weapons and Armor Fixes.esp
HirelingJenassa.esp
Lost Art of the Blacksmith.esp
BetterAranea.esp
LegendarySmithingUpgrades.esp
Cass.esp
Ulfric.esp
spellbreaker_150.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
Basvanbeu MuscleTextureChanger with Navetsea set.esp
ElisifTheFair.esp
MidasSkyrim.esp
Moria.esp
BetterHousecarls.esp
DSpSoB.esp
moonpath.esm
moonpath_questdata.esp
BetterLisette.esp
BetterSenna.esp
Mannequin.esp
FollowerWander2.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
BetterDraugrArmor.esp
RedguardKnight.esp
Shadow Striping Fix.esp
BetterAhtar.esp
ASIS.esp
ASIS-Dependency.esp
Cloaks.esp
Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
OrientalRace.esm
Oraezetest.esp
Insanity's Dragonbane.esp
mannyBlackRock.esm
Illia.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RCRN Pure.esp
BetterAnnekke.esp
Elesia.esp
BetterFaralda.esp
warmagearmor.esp
Gifted Armor.esp
Thor.esp
ApachiiHelmetWigs.esp
Masters of Death - Sicarius Armor (Standalone).esp
Matys Mithril armor Enhanced.esp
SeraticArmor.esp
ZazimelDrow.esm
Matys Medieval Knights.esp
BetterOrcs.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esm
dao inspired 2h animations.esp
JoOsSkyrimKnightlyArmory.esp
tbmChrysamere.esp
Omegared99HelmetFix.esp
Hothtrooper44HelmetFix.esp
R18Pn - Torumekian Armor.esp
InquisitorHat.esp
Jojjos Warglaives.esp
Silverlight Armor.esp
Realistic Lighting.esp

Cass, Eighteen(or the NElf using Zazimel's Drow Mod) and Arturia, well i've posted here before


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Are most of those mods available on the Steam Workshop, Vino? Just bought Skyrim on Steam, I'm gonna install all the mods I want before I start a file so nothing gets glitchy or buggy.



Steam workshop has or at least had some sort of a filesize limit so you won't find the larger mods there. Nexus is your best bet.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> Vino's choice of mods suck



My choice is awesome. Enjoy your neg.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If I told you what I know, it would ruin the mystery for you the way it did for me. Are you absolutely positive you want to know?



Quite positive, actually. I find the answer sometimes supplements the mystery instead of spoiling it. Not always the case, I know, but either way I really want to know.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> The Nexus ≠ Steam



I already know that, I've used Nexus extensively for Fallout 3 and New Vegas. I was only wondering if any of the mods on Nexus were also submitted to Steam Workshop.


I guess it's better to just avoid SW from what you guys are saying. I'm just gonna avoid it entirely then and either use a mod manager (don't know if ES series has one like Fallout does) or just add the mods to the Data folder directly.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

nexus mod manager works in the es series as well as in fallout


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah, alright. I use the dedicated Fallout Mod Manager, never used the Nexus Mod Manager. I'll look into it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

I suggest manual.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Quite positive, actually. I find the answer sometimes supplements the mystery instead of spoiling it. Not always the case, I know, but either way I really want to know.




The cliffnotes version is that they ritualistically uncreated their race by fusing all their souls together to become the golden skin of Numidium, the Brass Tower. This is in line with their essential spiritual beliefs that Mundus is a prison of sorts (similar to the Aldmeri Dominion's beliefs but with a steampunk twist) and that as individual souls they're weak and pathetic. So they made themselves into a new God. "When God gives you lemons..FIND A NEW GOD." 

Numidium has a long and sordid history. It was last used in the game Daggerfall when it was activated in the Illiac Bay and caused the Warp in the West, fusing several potential timelines into one. Its current whereabouts are unknown. It's also unknown if it's possible to somehow extract the individual Dwemer from it again. 

The real mystery is why there are still Dwarven ghosts around in some places on Vvardenfell. The assumption is these spirits were bound to Nirn for some reason, either as guardians or because they rejected the beliefs of their brethren. (It's also possible that ghosts and souls are two different things) It's also implied that Yagrum wasn't sacrificed because Kagranac had some plan for him post-apotheosis, but he never got to tell Yagrum what it was before Nerevar and Dagoth Ur entered the Heart Chamber, forcing Kagranac to transform the race prematurely. This might have actually caused their plan to fail and render their souls destroyed. In any event, neither Yagrum not Vivec could find any traces of any Dwemer in any place on Nirn, or in Aetherius or Oblivion. Vivec was a god, notably, and could not feel their essence anywhere.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

I might just do that as well, already used to doing it and whatnot. Just to need to make sure none of the mods I add have compatibility issues with each other, obviously.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 4, 2012)

Suprised you dont have deadly dragons on your list, vino


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The cliffnotes version is that they ritualistically uncreated their race by fusing all their souls together to become the golden skin of Numidium, the Brass Tower. This is in line with their essential spiritual beliefs that Mundus is a prison of sorts (similar to the Aldmeri Dominion's beliefs but with a steampunk twist) and that as individual souls they're weak and pathetic. So they made themselves into a new God. "When God gives you lemons..FIND A NEW GOD."
> 
> Numidium has a long and sordid history. It was last used in the game Daggerfall when it was activated in the Illiac Bay and caused the Warp in the West, fusing several potential timelines into one. Its current whereabouts are unknown. It's also unknown if it's possible to somehow extract the individual Dwemer from it again.
> 
> The real mystery is why there are still Dwarven ghosts around in some places on Vvardenfell. The assumption is these spirits were bound to Nirn for some reason, either as guardians or because they rejected the beliefs of their brethren. (It's also possible that ghosts and souls are two different things) It's also implied that Yagrum wasn't sacrificed because Kagranac had some plan for him post-apotheosis, but he never got to tell Yagrum what it was before Nerevar and Dagoth Ur entered the Heart Chamber, forcing Kagranac to transform the race prematurely. This might have actually caused their plan to fail and render their souls destroyed. In any event, neither Yagrum not Vivec could find any traces of any Dwemer in any place on Nirn, or in Aetherius or Oblivion. Vivec was a god, notably, and could not feel their essence anywhere.




Perhaps the remnant spirits haunting the Dwemer ruins are "leftover" souls due to a limit on how much power could be contained within Numidium? In Morrowind certain items had limits on how strong an enchantment could be placed on them, and it had to do with size, material, sometimes value, etc. Maybe there was a limit to how many souls could coalesce into something of even Numidium's size, that Kagrenac himself failed to take into account? Or maybe the urgency brought by the arrival of the Dunmeri warriors caused them to produce a result where only some of the Dwemer were fused into Numidium and the rest were left behind like the silhouettes on walls following a nuclear explosion? 


OR the explanation can be found in a large scale analysis of the concept of CHIM? Maybe they partially zero-summed (a kind of limbo - there and not there at once, yet undetectable due to their paradoxical state of being?)


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, as I said the mystery isn't fully solved, but word-of-god says most of them became Numidium's skin. They really wanted to be a new God. They were even going to power it with Lorkhan's Heart, but Vivec sold it to Tiberius Imperator (I love how many names that guy had) without telling him about the Heart for obvious reasons, so it never got to be used at its full capacity with its intended power source. Dagoth Ur's new Numidium was built from other, presumably less divine materials. It would have actually been powered by the Heart of Lorkhan rather than that of the Underking, so it would have presumably been much stronger, although weaker than Numidium as the Dwarves intended him to be.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the Morrowind style artifacts, actually. Some of the really powerful stuff in Morrowind was extremely difficult to locate and a good percentage of it had no associated quests to point you towards it. You found it by exploring, and a lot of it was in some hidden chest with a Master lock on a balcony you could only reach by levitating or something. Also, the loot was far more powerful back then. There was a Dragonbone Cuirass that belonged to the Underking that made one *100%* resistant to fire attacks.  was also arguably much ,much more powerful back then.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 4, 2012)

Well who's better, Delphine's Blades or the Dawnguard?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 4, 2012)

What would you guys say are the top, must-have mods for Skyrim? Trying to figure out which mods are essential and then I'll continue on from there with whatever else I feel like.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> those that i bolded sound awful



Bolded adds immersion (which isn't for everyone, I suppose) and morrowind loot was awesome


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 4, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> those that i bolded sound awful



Bolded looks fine to me. Immersion's a great thing. I especially like the Frostfall-Hypothermia mod


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

After getting the Platinum trophy, I decided to start a new game this time with a female dark elf assassin. I'll go darkside with this lady and become a vampire. Though I cant help but think that Dawnguard will never see the light of day for PS3 users..

For guys here that played Dawnguard, if you transform your female Dragonborn into a Vamp Lord will it have the same male vamp lord skin or a female one?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Suprised you dont have deadly dragons on your list, vino



Meh, I dunno if I should use it, the dragons are already a bitch in Elder/Ancient form.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 4, 2012)

The Vampire Lord form is a very sweet alternative for those who focus mostly on Thief skills and very little on combat.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 5, 2012)

Tom has spoken: 100/10 for Skyrim, 8/10 for Dawnguard.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 5, 2012)

Just finished the MQ w/ the thieves guild..


*Spoiler*: __ 



nightingale armor is pretty awesome looking, and nocturnal herself was quite attractive, in an ice-queen/dominatrix sort of way


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2012)

Nocturnal was the best part of the Thieves' Guild MQ


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 5, 2012)

Now i guess its time to join the DB.. then maybe winterhold.. then the companions.. THEN end the civil war.. maybe ill do the bards college afterwards.. so many guilds to become boss off, so little time..


----------



## Anarch (Aug 5, 2012)

You can actually get Nocturnal's dress for your fem character via the console or mods.

Bard college has nothing really , just one quest if i remember correctly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Nocturnal was the best part of the Thieves' Guild MQ



Then you will approve this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J22Jj4-NMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2012)

17 hours in and I'm only level 16... what am I doing wrong? I constantly explore the world and clear out caves/camps/forts right now, storywise I'm only after the first dragon resurrection.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 17 hours in and I'm only level 16... what am I doing wrong? I constantly explore the world and clear out caves/camps/forts right now, storywise I'm only after the first dragon resurrection.



That actually sounds about average to me. It took me a few weeks to get up to level 40, and a few more to get to level 50. What standing stone do you have activated? If you activate the Thief, Warrior or Mage your skills from that classification will increase slightly faster. The Lover increases all skills faster, but not as fast as any of those three.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 5, 2012)

Forget all the other Guardian Stones.

The Steed is where it's at


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Forget all the other Guardian Stones.
> 
> The Steed is where it's at



I had the warrior stone until I found this baby. FINALLY, MORE CARRYING CAPACITY.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 5, 2012)

That's pretty normal. Though, it sounds like you're playing it the 'conventional' way, which is where you actually do things 'properly'. Naturally if you level grind or just keep killing person after person, you'll level up quicker. I spent like an entire hour hitting Ralof at the start and ended up getting 80 One Handed. Afterwards, I ripped through everything in the dungeon like a chainsaw, which was good, but on the other hand I literally spent an entire hour just mashing the same button over and over again.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I had the warrior stone until I found this baby. FINALLY, MORE CARRYING CAPACITY.



With the Dawnguard DLC, you can go on a lengthy sidequest to make some ultra rate Dwemer artifacts. One of them is the Aetherial Crown. It has no armor rating, so you lose a bit of your durability you'd have if wearing a helmet, but it's one of the most powerful items in the game because it allows you to have two guardian stones active at once. I have the Atronach and the Lord with my Nord character. He has Light Armor mastered so his gear is weightless anyway. He takes very little damage from most spells or physical attacks nowadays.



Atlantic Storm said:


> That's pretty normal. Though, it sounds like you're playing it the 'conventional' way, which is where you actually do things 'properly'. Naturally if you level grind or just keep killing person after person, you'll level up quicker. I spent like an entire hour hitting Ralof at the start and ended up getting 80 One Handed. Afterwards, I ripped through everything in the dungeon like a chainsaw, which was good, but on the other hand I literally spent an entire hour just mashing the same button over and over again.




I find this game to be much more enjoyable if you level up naturally/organically. I did use the Oghma Infintium glitch with my Dunmer character so I could max my level out and fight a Legendary Dragon. I did this for the xbox live achievement, though, and not for fun. It was tedious and I don't recommend it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 17 hours in and I'm only level 16... what am I doing wrong? I constantly explore the world and clear out caves/camps/forts right now, storywise I'm only after the first dragon resurrection.



Skyrim is a lengthy game. I've done several runs already, and each time it took me around 80 hours to reach level 40.

The Thief path seems to level up the fastest. 

Mage... man, it's tough. Not destruction, but certain schools like Alteration and Illusion, because you don't use it constantly like certain skills such as one-handed, two-handed and so on.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 17 hours in and I'm only level 16... what am I doing wrong? I constantly explore the world and clear out caves/camps/forts right now, storywise I'm only after the first dragon resurrection.



The first playthrough is always a little slow since most of your time is spent getting a feel for everything going on in the game world. Your progress will streamline soon enough.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Today I realized how short Wood Elves are. My Bosmer character is shorter than pretty much all npcs. 

And when I talked to Taarie, the Altmer from the Radiant Railment in Solitude, she actually had to look down, as npcs are programmed to follow you with their head when you're close.

My character was the same height as her chest.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Today I realized how short Wood Elves are. My Bosmer character is shorter than pretty much all npcs.
> 
> And when I talked to Taarie, the Altmer from the Radiant Railment in Solitude, she actually had to look down, as npcs are programmed to follow you with their head when you're close.
> 
> My character was the same height as her chest.



Skyrim Bosmer got nothing on Morrowind Bosmer. 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

...

*eye twitch*


----------



## Kyuuzen (Aug 6, 2012)

It seems the only way to get smithing up is by level grinding.  Endlessly buying iron ingot to make millions of iron daggers to get to level 100 was annoying, buy Daedric and Dragon armor make up for it.

In my opinion, the hardest skills to max are Alteration/Illusion and Enchanting.  Easiest are armor skills and probably Sneak, since you can do that, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocketing, Light Armor, or One Handed at the same time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Leveling up the enchanting skill ain't hard.

 But I can't imagine myself getting my Alteration skill to 100. Too slow.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Leveling up the enchanting skill ain't hard.
> 
> But I can't imagine myself getting my Alteration skill to 100. Too slow.



Seriously? I got Alteration to 100 before even Destruction. 


Just go to a city that's filled with heaps of people (Solitude, Riften, Whiterun, Windhelm, or Markarth preferably) and cast Detect Life until the magicka bar is tapped. Then wait to recharge and cast some more.


And for fuck's sake, Paralyze is a GODSEND when you have a Draugr Deathlord stop in its tracks to cough up a full-powered Fus Ro Dah in order to make you a pincushion for Ebony Arrows. That spell has saved my life countless times.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 6, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> In my opinion, the hardest skills to max are Alteration/Illusion and Enchanting.



Got all of those skills maxed in the span of a couple of hours.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it possible to "farm" certain damage-dealing skills on unkillable npcs? Since they don't really die anyway.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it possible to "farm" certain damage-dealing skills on unkillable npcs? Since they don't really die anyway.



Yes its possible, Ralof is a popular choice. I trained some two handed skills on an essential Imperial camp leader not to long ago.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 6, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> It seems the only way to get smithing up is by level grinding.  Endlessly buying iron ingot to make millions of iron daggers to get to level 100 was annoying, buy Daedric and Dragon armor make up for it.
> 
> In my opinion, the hardest skills to max are Alteration/Illusion and Enchanting.  Easiest are armor skills and probably Sneak, since you can do that, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocketing, Light Armor, or One Handed at the same time.



Once you get the dwarven perk, the bows seem to level the skill fairly quickly, and the various ruins provide a steady stream of metal to melt down for the ingots.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it possible to "farm" certain damage-dealing skills on unkillable npcs? Since they don't really die anyway.



You _can_, but I advise against it. Especially at a lower level - guards will fillet you in the streets.

Although if you join the Dark Brotherhood you'll eventually gain access to some, er... let's call them stationary "targets", but you'll need to make sure you don't kill them (Healing Hands/Heal Other works well - I do a combination of sustaining Wall of Flames and spamming Heal Other).


The best part is they eventually reveal the location of some primo loot hidden throughout Skyrim after some... shall we say... "coercion"...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

You know, HiroshiSenju, I have a save file right at the moment Hadvar says "Wait. You there, step forward. Who... are you?"

And I just sigh at the Altmer character design. I'd love to create one, but I have far too many characters already.

Not to mention how time consuming Skyrim is. 

And chances are I'd feel tempted to make both male and female High Elves.

The male Altmer look cool and smug. One of the mouth shapes is actually smirking.

 The female ones are just beautiful.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish Bethesda had given the named female Altmer more variety in their hair styles. The ones I see the most all have those awful looking double ponytails. 

Although now that I think about it only Faralda, Taarie, and that one Dunmer in Windhelm have them...

Still three too many as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2012)

man orchendor sucks as a thrall, he only uses the weak ice spells
malkoran was better, spamming ice storm nonstop. plus you get a little bonus gold every time he dies


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> man orchendor sucks as a thrall, he only uses the weak ice spells
> malkoran was better, spamming ice storm nonstop. plus you get a little bonus gold every time he dies



I absolutely love my Orchendor thrall. He's marvelous when you run into a coven of Necromancers or other powerful magic wielding enemies. And even in melee altercations that teleportation spell he has gives him nice advantage in avoiding damage.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2012)

no it sucks. try fighting an arch whatever on master, the fight would drag on forever


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

Why the hell did Lydia suddenly become hostile 
My pack horse can't die, gotta find a console command to reset her...


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why the hell did Lydia suddenly become hostile
> My pack horse can't die, gotta find a console command to reset her...



You can use targeted commands for this, select her using the mouse while in the console. 

Addtofaction 0005A1​A4 1 --> Should turn her into an ally.

If she isn't a follower because of that then use the following:

Addtofaction 0005C84D 1


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

I ended up just reloading. Seems like that experimental flame scroll from that one cat face wizard in the college is very much not to Lydia's liking. Had to tell her to stay the fuck out of the room.

Damn, this game offers so many distractions.

*On my way to a story mission* OH LOOK A SYMBOL ON THE RADAR, LET'S GO THERE
30 minutes, one dragon and two caves later: "WHY AM I HALFWAY ACROSS THE MAP"


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I wish Bethesda had given the named female Altmer more variety in their hair styles. The ones I see the most all have those awful looking double ponytails.
> 
> Although now that I think about it only Faralda, Taarie, and that one Dunmer in Windhelm have them...
> 
> Still three too many as far as I'm concerned.



What about Niranye, Altmer merchant in Windhelm? 

Perhaps the npcs they made themselves. But in the character creation screen there's as much variety as in any other race.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 6, 2012)

mods are the answer to all your CC needs


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Damn, this game offers so many distractions.
> 
> *On my way to a story mission* OH LOOK A SYMBOL ON THE RADAR, LET'S GO THERE
> 30 minutes, one dragon and two caves later: "WHY AM I HALFWAY ACROSS THE MAP"



It's always difficult for me to stick to a quest in Elder Scrolls games, there is always something else that crops up that you can be doing.  I've taken to only doing the main quest in my first play through so I can get that out of the way, for my second play through I let myself ignore the main quest and do whatever catches my interest.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I ended up just reloading. Seems like that experimental flame scroll from that one cat face wizard in the college is very much not to Lydia's liking. Had to tell her to stay the fuck out of the room.
> 
> Damn, this game offers so many distractions.
> 
> ...



That would be why.  

The explosion from J'zargo's Flame Cloak counts as damage that _you_ do to any characters caught in the blast radius. And when you have several Draugr coming at you at once the cluster of explosions will deal serious damage to you and any followers you have with you, and they more than likely won't appreciate it one bit.

And if you think simply exploring is tangential, just wait til you meet a guy named Sam Guevenne. 




Luiz said:


> What about Niranye, Altmer merchant in Windhelm?
> 
> Perhaps the npcs they made themselves. But in the character creation screen there's as much variety as in any other race.



Niranye doesn't have the double ponytails. I rather like her hair style, actually. And by named Altmer I did mean the Altmer NPCs found throughout the game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I ended up just reloading. Seems like that experimental flame scroll from that one cat face wizard in the college is very much not to Lydia's liking. Had to tell her to stay the fuck out of the room.
> 
> Damn, this game offers so many distractions.
> 
> ...



You can always go back there later, the place revealed in the screen isn't going anywhere.



Eternal Goob said:


> It's always difficult for me to stick to a quest in Elder Scrolls games, there is always something else that crops up that you can be doing.  I've taken to only doing the main quest in my first play through so I can get that out of the way, for my second play through I let myself ignore the main quest and do whatever catches my interest.



Never understood why some people do that.

Is random wandering really more interesting than a story as epic as Skyrim's?


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Never understood why some people do that.
> 
> Is random wandering really more interesting than a story as epic as Skyrim's?



Skyrim's story wasn't really that interesting for me.  What has drawn me to the Elder Scrolls games has always been the world that is created in the games.  I like reading the various books that can be found, I like exploring the dungeons, I love wandering off roads and seeing what cools locations developers have placed far away from civilization.  I love stumbling across something unexpectedly cool like that one time when I was searching the sea floor, in Morrowind for pearls that I could sell, and I came across a doorway that led me to cave.  Said cave ended up being a dungeon which ended up housing perhaps the strongest cuirass in Morrowind.  Those moments were better to me than anything in Skyrim's main quest.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Putting it that way, I can see your point.

I'm more used to story driven games, so doing anything without a specific objective and only for the sake of it is a foreign concept to me. I have a hard time getting into it.

I enjoy doing it for ten minutes but then I get bored and go look for a quest, an item I want to put my hands on, or somewhere I can find enemies to level up my skills.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm the same as Eternal Goob.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You know, HiroshiSenju, I have a save file right at the moment Hadvar says "Wait. You there, step forward. Who... are you?"
> 
> And I just sigh at the Altmer character design. I'd love to create one, but I have far too many characters already.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, though I really don't like the male Altmer preset because it makes them look almost like goblins. My Male Altmer is light golden skinned, and while he looks much better than the preset, his appearance is less human and more extra-terrestrial/deity-like. When Dawnguard comes out, anyway, I will definitely do my best to edit my male Altmer battlemage to give him a better look (though in proper lighting, my Altmer looks absolutely badass (as opposed to my Nord Female who looks like a goddess no matter what the lighting conditions ). I'm not going for a bishie look or anything, but I don't feel the Altmer males should look the way they often turn out during character creation. On a side note, anyone ever notice that characters tend to look worse while in the Whiterun tundra during the daytime?



Zaru said:


> I ended up just reloading. Seems like that experimental flame scroll from that one cat face wizard in the college is very much not to Lydia's liking. Had to tell her to stay the fuck out of the room.
> 
> Damn, this game offers so many distractions.
> 
> ...



 Skyrim will do that to you. It took me forever to finish the Companions because of that.



Eternal Goob said:


> Skyrim's story wasn't really that interesting for me.  What has drawn me to the Elder Scrolls games has always been the world that is created in the games.  I like reading the various books that can be found, I like exploring the dungeons, I love wandering off roads and seeing what cools locations developers have placed far away from civilization.  I love stumbling across something unexpectedly cool like that one time when I was searching the sea floor, in Morrowind for pearls that I could sell, and I came across a doorway that led me to cave.  Said cave ended up being a dungeon which ended up housing perhaps the strongest cuirass in Morrowind.  Those moments were better to me than anything in Skyrim's main quest.



Indeed


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I know what you mean, though I really don't like the male Altmer preset because it makes them look almost like goblins. My Male Altmer is light golden skinned, and while he looks much better than the preset, his appearance is less human and more extra-terrestrial/deity-like. When Dawnguard comes out, anyway, I will definitely do my best to edit my male Altmer battlemage to give him a better look (though in proper lighting, my Altmer looks absolutely badass (as opposed to my Nord Female who looks like a goddess no matter what the lighting conditions ). I'm not going for a bishie look or anything, but I don't feel the Altmer males should look the way they often turn out during character creation. On a side note, anyone ever notice that characters tend to look worse while in the Whiterun tundra during the daytime?



One of the male Altmer presets is slightly better. The one grinning.

And nothing that a little jaw and chin changes won't do.

Ohh, you have noticed the lighting detail too. Maybe you're a third person player like me? 

Yes, it does make him/er look ugly.

Your character looks better at 6:00 AM and 6:00 PM, because the sunlight hits the face equally and not too intensely.

Also in front of white light or fire lighting, in any inn.

What characters do you currently have in total?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 6, 2012)

I am also of the same mind as Eternal Goob. I feel that the appeal of TES has always lain within the complexly woven and richly detailed lore that makes the world of Tamriel so irresistible to delve into for untold hours at a time. The stories are fascinating, to be sure, but they lack some of the most intimate facets of exposition involving the interactions between people (like character development - don't get me wrong, it's there, but it isn't particularly strong in any respect) that drive the truly greatest of plots. 

It's more like being a part of the history of this fantasy world rather than being a part of a specific series of events that culminates in the player's achievement of a single goal.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

> It's more like being a part of the history of this fantasy world rather than being a part of a specific series of events that culminates in the player's achievement of a single goal.



You might want to explain that last part.

On a side note, the next one to tell me he doesn't like the story gets a free stabbing. 

I don't need to read that from four people in a row.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 6, 2012)

How do I get the ghost rider skeleton?


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> How do I get the ghost rider skeleton?



It's a miscellaneous quest in the Soul Cairn area of the DLC. If you stick to the main road while finding Serana's mom there's a guy frantically searching for his horse Arvok. You have to locate his skull. There's no quest marker for this, but keep going to the right and towards the very back of the area and you should eventually find an altar with his skull guarded by some bonemen. Then the owner appears and teaches you to summon him.



Zaru said:


> I ended up just reloading. Seems like that experimental flame scroll from that one cat face wizard in the college is very much not to Lydia's liking. Had to tell her to stay the fuck out of the room.
> 
> Damn, this game offers so many distractions.
> 
> ...




That's pretty much classic Bethesda world building 101. Their games are made to be addictive. It's how they garner success.



Luiz said:


> You might want to explain that last part.
> 
> On a side note, the next one to tell me he doesn't like the story gets a free stabbing.
> 
> I don't need to read that from four people in a row.





I know exactly what he means. I've become obsessed with the lore of Tamriel. I've read every single text in every single game at least once, and many of them dozens of times. I have a much deeper appreciation for the world I'm in when playing these games than with many other series with a less developed backstory. For instance, when I first visited Solitude, I was like "Man, Potema and Pelagius lived here. I know about this place." etc. It's not the kind of thing you need to know to appreciate the game, but if you do it gives it a whole other level of depth.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I know exactly what he means. I've become obsessed with the lore of Tamriel. I've read every single text in every single game at least once, and many of them dozens of times. I have a much deeper appreciation for the world I'm in when playing these games than with many other series with a less developed backstory. For instance, when I first visited Solitude, I was like "Man, Potema and Pelagius lived here. I know about this place." etc. It's not the kind of thing you need to know to appreciate the game, but if you do it gives it a whole other level of depth.



Which is why you usually are the best option for that kind of debate in this thread.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> How do I get the ghost rider skeleton?



Speaking of which, I spent 10 minutes chasing the headless horseman ghost, only to find out that you can't interact with him


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 6, 2012)

Fell for that too. 

Also for the ghost youll end up running into the skull during your take down those guards in the main quest so don't worry about it. it's west on the map.

Also, so glad I got the deal on Steam when it was 63 bucks. Must of sold a lot to jack it up another 30 dollars in the same day. The DLC is amazing and being a Vampire lord is pure boss. Fuck becomng a wolf.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Werewolves have become stronger too.
 Their current power is still unknown to you.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 6, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Also, so glad I got the deal on Steam when it was 63 bucks. Must of sold a lot to jack it up another 30 dollars in the same day. The DLC is amazing and being a Vampire lord is pure boss. Fuck becoming a wolf.



Thats because it didn't come with Skyrim before. You only got a small discount on the per-release if you brought them together. There is also a few more dlc in there.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Fell for that too.
> 
> Also for the ghost youll end up running into the skull during your take down those guards in the main quest so don't worry about it. it's west on the map.
> 
> Also, so glad I got the deal on Steam when it was 63 bucks. Must of sold a lot to jack it up another 30 dollars in the same day. The DLC is amazing and being a Vampire lord is pure boss. Fuck becomng a wolf.




It's worth rolling another character just to try out the new Werewolf perk tree. We're talking about one-shotting giants with a charge attack at high levels. The fully upgraded Werewolf with all his totems is nothing to shake a stick at.



Luiz said:


> Which is why you usually are the best option for that kind of debate in this thread.





If Toby still posted much, he was pretty big on the Elder Scrolls stuff too. I'm certainly not the most knowledgeable person I know on this topic. I've spoken to Michael Kirkbride once or twice.

He disturbs me.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

Goddamn critical bites on dragons. What good is a two-hander if a dragon can one-shot me at 3/4 of my health through random luck? It's not like I can react to that in any way other than not going into melee.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn critical bites on dragons. What good is a two-hander if a dragon can one-shot me at 3/4 of my health through random luck? It's not like I can react to that in any way other than not going into melee.



Where have you been putting your points into as you level? Not perks, I mean. Magicka, Health or Stamina? What difficulty are you playing on and what armor if any are you wearing? It's possible to tank powerful dragons at high levels with the proper build, even in light armor, but in the middle levels they're a bitch and can drain your health to zero in an instant.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

From memory, over 200 health and magicka, roughly 130 Stamina at level 24. Only got an Ebony Armor with 38 armor or something, the rest I wear for the abilities (like 25% additional two-handed damage)
I'm usually fine thanks to being able to fully heal my health and stamina within seconds (dual cast healing), but that doesn't help me much against one-shot stuff like this.

Also, it becomes quite a hassle to handle lots of abilities / shouts. Why can I only use 8 numbers as hotkeys instead of 10? And even with that it'd still not be enough.


----------



## dream (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why can I only use 8 numbers as hotkeys instead of 10? And even with that it'd still not be enough.



It's because Bethesda couldn't be bothered to give it a better control scheme for the PC version.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 6, 2012)

I can only imagine how fucked console players must feel, then. You can configure what, 4 buttons on the d-pad?

This sort of game SCREAMS for a combination of hotkeys and ring menu. 
A mod already improved the item screen, maybe there is/will be one to improve the versatility in combat as well?


----------



## Frostman (Aug 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn critical bites on dragons. What good is a two-hander if a dragon can one-shot me at 3/4 of my health through random luck? It's not like I can react to that in any way other than not going into melee.
> .



I have the same problem. They always kill me with that killmove if my hp is any less then 75%. So i usually keep my distance and blast it with magic or lure it to a city so they can weakened it for me. Once i get it down low enough it wont do it anymore. From there, i use as much buff potions as i can and rush it. 

I don't even use hotkeys that often. I do most of my swapping from the favorites menu.Mine is edited to suit me. I guess usse to it from playing a mage character in Morrowind.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 6, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Where have you been putting your points into as you level? Not perks, I mean. Magicka, Health or Stamina? What difficulty are you playing on and what armor if any are you wearing? It's possible to tank powerful dragons at high levels with the proper build, even in light armor, but in the middle levels they're a bitch and can drain your health to zero in an instant.



Frost dragons are a true pain in the ass for a good while, until your armor rating finally becomes reasonably high. 

I don't know how many times I got finished off by them with the chew-and-spit animation.

Dragons on another hand, as in the weakest type called just "dragon", should stop spawning after you reach a certain level.

It's disappointing when you chase after a dragon for a good battle, and  realize it's one of the weaksauce ones when you get closer.

With my stronger characters I always hope it's either Elder or Ancient.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2012)

never experienced being critical/one shotted by a dragon. though I suppose it's because I attack it in the anal region.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got the DLC and started on the quest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



just woke up serena. Damn, those eyes and that voice 

I do hope that the dawnguard wont be like the blades turned out, and tries to make me kill her if i want to continue working with them.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Speaking of which, I spent 10 minutes chasing the headless horseman ghost, only to find out that you can't interact with him



As trollish in death as he was in life...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJIJ4WevxGA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

5:46 Arngeir's voice actor.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 7, 2012)

Armored trolls...


----------



## Enclave (Aug 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Frost dragons are a true pain in the ass for a good while, until your armor rating finally becomes reasonably high.



Or you're a Nord.

I find if you're a Nord then the Frost Dragons are easier than the normal Dragons.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 7, 2012)

nord cold resistance + yngol helm


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2012)

Plus being a vampire gives you cold resistance.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Plus being a vampire gives you cold resistance.



And weakness to fire. 

Dawnguard is available for PC now, is that right? So it shouldn't take too long for  the PS3's turn.


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Dawnguard is available for PC now, is that right? So it shouldn't take too long for  the PS3's turn.



Yes, Dawnguard is out on the PC.

We don't know when it will come out on the PS3, Bethesda says that it isn't satisfied with the performance of the DLC on the PS3...it might be a few weeks before it comes out for the PS3 if not months.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 7, 2012)

So guys, the ultimate question:

Vampires or Dawnguard?


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2012)

Vampires are more preferable for me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwVx7hxMEvg[/YOUTUBE]

"Behold the POWER!"

  *transforms*

"...That I offer."

It seems more interesting to join Harkon's clan than some petty group of vampire hunters.

I didn't have much respect for the Silver Hand either.
 They are the prey.

But I will use one of my other characters to side with the Dawnguard so I can prove the werewolf supremacy.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I can only imagine how fucked console players must feel, then. You can configure what, 4 buttons on the d-pad?



That's not how it works on the console. You hit "up" on the D pad and it pauses the screen, bringing up a favorites list. You can put as many things on there as you like. It's a little slower than direct hotkeys but you can put more than ten things on there.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2012)

PC has the favorites list as well. That's where you set the hotkeys in the first place.

On a different note, I became archmage of the Winterhold college and now random guards in other cities mention it. Feels good to actually hear the impact of my actions.
Though the college quests felt more urgent and important than the dragon quests. Alduin? What a bitch, he fled and now I have to find him... end of the world my ass.

On a completely different note, the "placeatme" console command doesn't seem to move, but rather copy characters. I used it a few times to get Lydia back... now I returned to Whiterun for once and there were 4 Lydias


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Though the college quests felt more urgent and important than the dragon quests. Alduin? What a bitch, he fled and now I have to find him... end of the world my ass.




He's a lot stronger in the final fight. 

Also, you're the prophecized hero. You have Dragonrend. Remember the reason Alduin was able to enslave all mankind and destroy multiple previous worlds (yes, that's actually a thing that happened.) was that he can't be physically harmed by any means. Not until the Nords in the current universe invented Dragonrend, which never existed before. It renders him mortal and killable, which is something completely alien to him. 

(There's a lot of firsts in the current Kalpa. It's implied that in most previous ones, the Aldmer ruled the mortal world and Men never formed an Empire, etc. Things like Talos and Dragonrend throw a monkey wrench into the continuous cycle of worldly reincarnation. This phenomenon has not been fully explained yet in the games, but it's interesting.)


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> PC has the favorites list as well. That's where you set the hotkeys in the first place.
> 
> *On a different note, I became archmage of the Winterhold college and now random guards in other cities mention it.* Feels good to actually hear the impact of my actions.
> Though the college quests felt more urgent and important than the dragon quests. Alduin? What a bitch, he fled and now I have to find him... end of the world my ass.
> ...



Seriously? I've never had a guard comment on me being the Archmage. Maybe it's a PS3 thing. Fucking PS3 Skyrim. 


And I swear, if we don't get the 1.7 patch by tomorrow or Thursday I'm going to be royally pissed. At least give PS3 users the mounted combat if Dawnguard isn't going to be ready.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 7, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Seriously? I've never had a guard comment on me being the Archmage. Maybe it's a PS3 thing. Fucking PS3 Skyrim.
> 
> 
> And I swear, if we don't get the 1.7 patch by tomorrow or Thursday I'm going to be royally pissed. At least give PS3 users the mounted combat if Dawnguard isn't going to be ready.



I hear it all the time on the 360. Some of the guards apparently even know I serve Sithis, which I find hilarious. PS3 users really did get fucked on Skyrim, it seems. You guys got fucked on Oblivion, too. I don't think Todd Howard likes developing for the Ps3.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 7, 2012)

@Kah

Mayber this will provide you the neccessary encouragement to join the ranks of master race 

-goes off to play modded, DLC'd skyrim-


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

glorious pc master race


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2012)

Found this image.



It seems there is a female model for the Vampire Lord after all.



Wolfarus said:


> -goes off to play modded, DLC'd skyrim-



Sure, sure. Rub salt in the wound of the Dawnguard less. 



Pilaf said:


> I hear it all the time on the 360. Some of the guards apparently even know I serve Sithis, which I find hilarious. PS3 users really did get fucked on Skyrim, it seems. You guys got fucked on Oblivion, too. I don't think Todd Howard likes developing for the Ps3.



We do have the Hail Sithis line from the guards.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

I have Skyrim on PC and I don't have Dawnguard. I'm not paying $20 for a DLC when I bought the entire game for $30.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I have Skyrim on PC and I don't have Dawnguard. I'm not paying $20 for a DLC when I bought the entire game for $30.



30 bucks?  It cost 199$ over here. And that's because things have become a little better now.

A little while ago, some games would cost almost 300$. All because of the damn excessive taxes.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> 30 bucks?  It cost 199$ over here. And that's because things have become a little better now.
> 
> A little while ago, some games would cost almost 300$. All because of the damn excessive taxes.



Where in the name of fudge do you live? The game is normally $60 online and at most retail stores, but it was 50% off on Steam during the first day of the Quakecon sales, so I decided to buy it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 7, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I hear it all the time on the 360. Some of the guards apparently even know I serve Sithis, which I find hilarious.



First time I heard that I thought "Whoa whoa whoa... noooooo. Nohoho... You have the wrong man, officer..."

Guess the Dark Brotherhood isn't quite the surreptitious organization it claims to be. 



Pilaf said:


> PS3 users really did get fucked on Skyrim, it seems. You guys got fucked on Oblivion, too. I don't think Todd Howard likes developing for the Ps3.






Wolfarus said:


> @Kah
> 
> Mayber this will provide you the neccessary encouragement to join the ranks of master race
> 
> -goes off to play modded, DLC'd skyrim-




Apparently there's a lot of developers who dread making games for Sony's jack-of-all-trades-music-uploadin'-picture editin'-Netflix-havin'-Blu-Ray playin'-and-sometimes-gaming box. 

I'd have moved to PC a long time ago if it weren't for my lack of money. I can run Morrowind and Oblivion on my laptop just fine, but I'm afraid my graphics card would burst into tears and immolate itself on the spot if I even tried to put Skyrim anywhere near the disc drive.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> So guys, the ultimate question:
> 
> Vampires or Dawnguard?


armored trolls.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 7, 2012)

@Zaru: Use the disable command in the console to get rid of the clones.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Apparently there's a lot of developers who dread making games for Sony's jack-of-all-trades-music-uploadin'-picture editin'-Netflix-havin'-Blu-Ray playin'-and-sometimes-gaming box.
> 
> I'd have moved to PC a long time ago if it weren't for my lack of money. I can run Morrowind and Oblivion on my laptop just fine, but I'm afraid my graphics card would burst into tears and immolate itself on the spot if I even tried to put Skyrim anywhere near the disc drive.



I grew up with Sony's console. When I was 10, I had a PSone. A few years later, I got a PS2. And now the PS3.

This probably is a really dumb question, but... do PC gamers play using the keyboard?



Death-kun said:


> Where in the name of fudge do you live? The game is normally $60 online and at most retail stores, but it was 50% off on Steam during the first day of the Quakecon sales, so I decided to buy it.



Brazil.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> This probably is a really dumb question, but... do PC gamers play using the keyboard?



Many do. Some don't. 

You can always hook up a controller to your PC.
What with so many PC titles essentially being PC ports of their console versions, it makes sense to do so.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 8, 2012)

Since she is essentially a quest npc, can serena be told to wait somewhere, and she'll stay put w/o the usual "got tired of waiting, left" routine that other followers do if put on standby?

She's the nicest companion ive seen so far, ect. But having a 2nd body around just crimps my playstyle a bit. And if she does leave after awhile, does he go back to dawnguard fort?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> 30 bucks?  It cost 199$ over here. And that's because things have become a little better now.
> 
> A little while ago, some games would cost almost 300$. All because of the damn excessive taxes.



 Um what? Were you live?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Um what? Were you live?



Answered that in the previous post.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I grew up with Sony's console. When I was 10, I had a PSone. A few years later, I got a PS2. And now the PS3.
> 
> This probably is a really dumb question, but... do PC gamers play using the keyboard?
> 
> ...



because KEYBOARDS ARE SUPERIOR!

Mainly FPS! and fighting games(loosing only for arcade sticks)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2012)

Goddamn vampire infection, now I have to look up how to heal that shit 



Anarch said:


> Many do. Some don't.
> 
> You can always hook up a controller to your PC.
> What with so many PC titles essentially being PC ports of their console versions, it makes sense to do so.


In some games, it also really makes sense to ditch the keyboard. Sticks and triggers allow to control the strength of movement and such, something that is hardly possible with keyboard keys.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> because KEYBOARDS ARE SUPERIOR!
> 
> Mainly FPS! and fighting games(loosing only for arcade sticks)



I like my buttons round and simple. 

Also, the analog stick is great for moving around.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Goddamn vampire infection, now I have to look up how to heal that shit
> 
> 
> In some games, it also really makes sense to ditch the keyboard. Sticks and triggers allow to control the strength of movement and such, something that is hardly possible with keyboard keys.



You have three days to use Cure Disease or visit a Shrine of a Divine to cure yourself of Sanguinare Vampiris. After that, well... I hear there's a master of Conjuration in Morthal who's had experience with vampirism.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2012)

Already cured it with a potion... well that was easier than expected. 

I like how some of the game's best locations are hidden in side quests, like the one where you're inside Azura's star. Those crystals, damn.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

It seems you get badass shiny yellow eyes in your regular form after becoming a Vampire Lord.

Before[SP][/SP]


After [SP]
[/SP]


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Already cured it with a potion... well that was easier than expected.
> 
> I like how some of the game's best locations are hidden in side quests, like the one where you're inside Azura's star. Those crystals, damn.



Just out of curiosity... who did you bring the broken Azura's Star to? Nelacar or the priestess?


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Just out of curiosity... who did you bring the broken Azura's Star to? Nelacar or the priestess?



Either one.  You do get the Priestess as a follower if you give her the star, which I have always done.  If you give it to Nelacar the item gets changed a little, but it still does the same exact thing.  However does not become a follower.

Of course, you could be asking Zaru specifically who he brought the star to and already knew all of that. :amazed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Just out of curiosity... who did you bring the broken Azura's Star to? Nelacar or the priestess?



The priestess, of course. I made it my task to follow the bidding of every meddling "god" I stumble upon, even though they're probably all evil 

And I try to kill everyone related to the Thalmor on sight, if possible. I killed 3 guards in the embassy before the game even allowed me to go inside 

Do they react if you wear a Talos amulet or something? Since his worship is forbidden and everything.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Either one.  You do get the Priestess as a follower if you give her the star, which I have always done.  If you give it to Nelacar the item gets changed a little, but it still does the same exact thing.  However does not become a follower.
> 
> Of course, you could be asking Zaru specifically who he brought the star to and already knew all of that. :amazed



Only Nelacar's version absorbs human souls. Which are considered Grand souls and easier to get, as npcs are everywhere.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Only Nelacar's version absorbs human souls. Which are considered Grand souls and easier to get, as npcs are everywhere.



That is correct, I forgot about that tid bit.  You can get both black and white souls with it.  I guess that comes in handy when recharging weapons, though you can refill the star quickly so size doesn't really make that big of a difference.  Of course I can not remember, but I believe you can not use it when you are actually placing an enchantment on a weapon or piece of armor.  That is when the size of the gem really matters. 

Generally though I always preferred going to the priestess just because she always made a great follower to back my melee orientated characters.  In the end it is always good to give both routes a try and see which one you like.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> The priestess, of course. I made it my task to follow the bidding of every meddling "god" I stumble upon, even though they're probably all evil
> 
> And I try to kill everyone related to the Thalmor on sight, if possible. I killed 3 guards in the embassy before the game even allowed me to go inside
> 
> Do they react if you wear a Talos amulet or something? Since his worship is forbidden and everything.



Aw, dude... you dun goofed. You could have received the Black Star and the ability to trap human souls if you brought it back to Nelacar. 

And as far as the Thalmor are concerned... there's only one way to adequately show your appreciation for their presence in Skyrim...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Aw, dude... you dun goofed. You could have received the Black Star and the ability to trap human souls if you brought it back to Nelacar.
> 
> And as far as the Thalmor are concerned... there's only one way to adequately show your appreciation for their presence in Skyrim...
> 
> ...



 Excellent


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

Excellent? What of your love for the master race?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 8, 2012)

When you use the staffs as a weapon, do they improve your magicka powers like say destructions? I want to make a staff guy, but see no point if it doesn't boost stats. I know at least it does for enchanting when you recharge it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 8, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> When you use the staffs as a weapon, do they improve your magicka powers like say destructions? I want to make a staff guy, but see no point if it doesn't boost stats. I know at least it does for enchanting when you recharge it.



As far as I know they only serve as a magicka preserver/alternative when you deplete it. The damage increases as you take perks in the respective staff's school, and also when you increase your skill, and higher skill will reduce its enchantment "cost", but I have yet to gain a skill increase from my spitting, yellow dragon sticks.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Aw, dude... you dun goofed. You could have received the Black Star and the ability to trap human souls if you brought it back to Nelacar.



Oh well, it's not like I have a shortage of these things. I hardly enchant (I heard it's overpowered anyway), let alone craft anything.

I shouldn't have played on the standard difficulty, most enemies are jokes and I only needed potions in the beginning, including the final battle with Alduin. Does he get downlevelled or something? Since I was only Level 29 and murderstomped him with less than 10 two-handed power attacks. I know I could change that anytime but still...

Most places level with you within limits anyway, but what did you guys see as the hardest challenges? (Relative within your chosen difficulty)


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Oh well, it's not like I have a shortage of these things. I hardly enchant (I heard it's overpowered anyway), let alone craft anything.
> 
> I shouldn't have played on the standard difficulty, most enemies are jokes and I only needed potions in the beginning, including the final battle with Alduin. Does he get downlevelled or something? Since I was only Level 29 and murderstomped him with less than 10 two-handed power attacks. I know I could change that anytime but still...
> 
> Most places level with you within limits anyway, but what did you guys see as the hardest challenges? (Relative within your chosen difficulty)



Ancient Dragons are actually harder to kill than Alduin for many playstyles, and once you get Dawnguard and get really high leveled, Revered and Legendary Dragons will make you shit your pants in fear.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know about Legendary Dragons since I'm only level 73 but Revered Dragons have mostly been Cakewalks, although that might be because I have primarily used my bow from a long distance against them. 

Dawnguard's end boss can be challenging depending on ones play style since he makes you move and chase him, he also has a wide array of abilities. Also some dragon priest can be difficult depending on your level.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Most places *level with you* within limits anyway, but what did you guys see as the hardest challenges? (Relative within your chosen difficulty)



That is why I love using this mod:  (A surprise around every corner) 

Back in the day Ancient Dragons were/are a pain.  Dragon Priest with minions were also a source of trouble and provided a challenge.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 8, 2012)

Saber cats. 

Fucking saber cats. 

Encounter one while exploring the wild, use up all my health potions, and I barely come out of there with my life. (This is obviously when I'm low level). 

If there's two of them, might as well reload a save, because I'm definitely not coming out of that one alive.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Excellent? What of your love for the master race?



Do not confuse my love for the Altmer Race with positive sentiment toward the Thalmor 

My Champion of Cyrodiil Altmer recognized The Eight and One and revered Tiber Septim, having seen the blessing of the Divines on those born with the Dragonblood firsthand. The current Altmer should all do the same.



Hand Banana said:


> When you use the staffs as a weapon, do they improve your magicka powers like say destructions? I want to make a staff guy, but see no point if it doesn't boost stats. I know at least it does for enchanting when you recharge it.



Lolstaffs



Mist Puppet said:


> Saber cats.
> 
> Fucking saber cats.
> 
> ...



 I can never get over the fact that now I can two-shot Sabre Cats with my bare hands when previously they would kill me in two hits.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 8, 2012)

Deadly Dragons mod
Zealot of Akatosh

you never knew rape until you fight one of those.


----------



## lathia (Aug 8, 2012)

So I started playing this game. Can't complete a mission to save my life. I just love exploring and collecting. I'm so poor though, always end up tossing stuff instead of selling them.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 8, 2012)

*Skyrim’s 1.7 Patch Coming to PlayStation 3*



> PlayStation gamers are undoubtedly frustrated with Bethesda – and rightfully so -- over Skyrim’s performance issues and the lack of a clear answer on if and when Skyrim DLC will ever come to PlayStation 3. But after being bombarded with bad news, especially concerning Dawnguard, PS3 gamers have a reason to be happy. That’s because patch 1.7 is finally coming to their console.
> 
> Bethesda Game Studios’ Twitter account posted that the “1.7 title update for Skyrim expected to release this Thurs. on… PS3 (N. America). PS3 (Europe) release next week.” Patch 1.7 has already come to both Xbox 360 and PC.
> 
> Since update 1.6 never came to PS3, its contents will be folded into 1.7. So PS3 gamers should get mounted combat, as well as a variety of fixes to various issues with the game. Perhaps this could be interpreted as good news, and Dawnguard may come to PS3 after all?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 8, 2012)

...

...

MEH.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

Dawnguard is what people want on the PS3, Bethesda.  Get that out quickly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

It seems they are doing what they can to release it as soon as possible. But it's frustrating that everyone else already has gotten their hands on the DLC.

On another note, I think I'm finally burned out on Skyrim, after months of nonstop playing.

I've already seen and done everything there is in the game several times in a row. I don't have much motivation left.

It's time for a nice break. I'll only touch it again in the end of the year (next vacation period) or when Dawnguard is available. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 9, 2012)

> _Most places *level with you* within limits anyway, but what did you guys see as the hardest challenges? (Relative within your chosen difficulty)_


I ran into a hagraven when underleveled.

I didn't last very long.  My poor characters head was blown off by a fireball to the face.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> On another note, I think I'm finally burned out on Skyrim, after months of nonstop playing.
> 
> I've already seen and done everything there is in the game several times in a row. I don't have much motivation left.



Heh, I'm the complete opposite.  I've only finished the main quest and then refused to touch anything else for a while.  I'm just waiting for mods to mature more before really getting into the game.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 9, 2012)

I finished alot of things and explored almost the whole map at least once and alot of it twice, ended up burning myself out but never finished the main quest for some reason.  I plan on rectifying that soon though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, I'm the complete opposite.  I've only finished the main quest and then refused to touch anything else for a while.  I'm just waiting for mods to mature more before really getting into the game.



You've started recently, I take it. A month ago, maybe?


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You've started recently, I take it. A month ago, maybe?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

What did you do all that time, man? 

_____

I've read a bit about Karliah. I didn't know she had such noble blood. Descendant of Nerevar himself, which is why her eyes are purple unlike other Dunmer. 

She's also related to Queen Barenziah.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What did you do all that time, man?



I mostly played Counter-Strike: Source. :byakuya


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Deadly Dragons mod
> Zealot of Akatosh
> 
> you never knew rape until you fight one of those.


I actually have deadly dragons installed, but I guess those don't matter at my current character level.


Mist Puppet said:


> Saber cats.
> 
> Fucking saber cats.
> 
> ...


Wild animals are really a pain in the ass in the beginning.
But I somehow managed to kill everything I come across. Sometimes the positioning of my companion and my usage of the terrain can make the difference between getting owned hard and not even taking damage. I like that in this game. It feels like terrain actually matters. You don't get that in a lot of games.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> But I somehow managed to kill everything I come across.



If you wan't a really hard fight then you should go to Morvunskar after completing the quest "A Night to Remember". If there is a Dremora looking guy there then you should attack him.  

On a more serious note, If I remember correctly there should be some strong gate keepers at the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon that might give you a challenge.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 9, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> On a more serious note, If I remember correctly there should be some strong gate keepers at the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon that might give you a challenge.



Strong is relative. They wont be much of a challenge to anybody over lvl 25, if i remember right. And on a semi-related note, be sure to keep all the daedra hearts you come across. You'll need at least 1 for a daedric artifact quest, and the rest for smithing daedric items when you get your skill high enough.

And now a cple pics from my recent delving into tamriel 

"Im getting too old for this.."


"My horse has a bone to pick with you. Several, infact.."


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2012)

man minorne with vyrthur along with serana is like the ultimate mage team
arch mage of course included


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 9, 2012)

it sucks that dragonbone weapons doesn't drop if you kill those keepers in soul carn


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dawnguard Witch Hunter!


and my Night elf is complete!


----------



## Anarch (Aug 9, 2012)

hey guys how do you level up illusion fast ? you know like there's the soul trap trick for conjuration , is there something for illusion ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I mostly played Counter-Strike: Source. :byakuya



So you didn't play Skyrim nonstop. That's why you're not tired.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> So you didn't play Skyrim nonstop. That's why you're not tired.



Exactly, I think I only played it for about 17 hours or so.  Sometime next year I'll pick it up again and spend hundreds of hours in it.  

That said, I'll be picking up Morrowind again when the Morrowind Overhaul 3 mod compilation is released.  

[YOUTUBE]d69wYi3_LWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It seems they are doing what they can to release it as soon as possible. But it's frustrating that everyone else already has gotten their hands on the DLC.
> 
> On another note, I think I'm finally burned out on Skyrim, after months of nonstop playing.
> 
> ...



I was about to say, those two things don't seem to be mutually exclusive at this point.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That said, I'll be picking up Morrowind again when the Morrowind Overhaul 3 mod compilation is released.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d69wYi3_LWo[/YOUTUBE]



I could never get past the starting village in Morrowind since the combad turned me off so much.

I mean, missing swings and potentially dying in a serious battle against rats and crabs. Really now?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I was about to say, those two things don't seem to be mutually exclusive at this point.



I know. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Exactly, I think I only played it for about 17 hours or so.  Sometime next year I'll pick it up again and spend hundreds of hours in it.
> 
> That said, I'll be picking up Morrowind again when the Morrowind Overhaul 3 mod compilation is released.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d69wYi3_LWo[/YOUTUBE]



After reading about Nerevar, the Chimer and how they came to become the Dunmer, I got more interested in playing Morrowind.

But the game is visually repelent. 

Only the Dark Elves look okay.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I could never get past the starting village in Morrowind since the combad turned me off so much.
> 
> I mean, missing swings and potentially dying in a serious battle against rats and crabs. Really now?



It's awful at first, but it gets better. There's mods to improve combat animation too, so you don't have to swing your sword like a fucking idiot.


There's also a fix for the awkward, power-walking gait of literally every character.

In fact, just visit this page here for the Morrowind overhaul:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I'm at the part where you need to retrieve a bow for some camp and I'm stuck there


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I could never get past the starting village in Morrowind since the combad turned me off so much.
> 
> I mean, missing swings and potentially dying in a serious battle against rats and crabs. Really now?



The combat is rather outdated but no Elder Scrolls games has had a world that I was more captivated by than Morrowind.  I think that's it's worth it despite all the shortcomings with the combat.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 9, 2012)

Anarch said:


> hey guys how do you level up illusion fast ? you know like there's the soul trap trick for conjuration , is there something for illusion ?



Muffle. Over and over.



projectcapsule said:


> haha I'm at the part where you need to retrieve a bow for some camp and I'm stuck there



Are you at the Urshilaku burial site yet or still stuck in the Ashlands? (I promise I'm doing this from memory.)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2012)

the burial site I think. haven't even been there
it's like an initiation rite sorta like how one becomes a blood kin in skyrim


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The combat is rather outdated but no Elder Scrolls games has had a world that I was more captivated by than Morrowind.  I think that's it's worth it despite all the shortcomings with the combat.



I think as it concerns the appeal of Morrowind as a game, you've hit the nail right on the head. The land itself feels completely alien to the player - there's really no comparable location in the real world, and no single society and/or culture can be pinpointed as the inspiration for the culture of Vvardenfall and the Dunmeri people. It's altogether original and a joy to explore.


Cyrodiil, on the other hand...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 9, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> the burial site I think. haven't even been there
> it's like an initiation rite sorta like how one becomes a blood kin in skyrim



You're becoming a clan friend so you can be freely accepted among the Ashlanders. It's a rite of passage of sorts. Are you actually inside the cave system yet or are you still looking for the entrance?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2012)

well I just said fuck it and googled the damn thing
feels bad since everything up to this point I've done on my own

I'm now at the part where you need to siege a sixth house


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Cyrodiil, on the other hand...



Generic fantasy land.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2012)

While I have only seen screenshots of Oblivion, how is Skyrim any better? Aside from the dwemer ruins, it's pretty much standard medieval fantasy too  With snow, I mean.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2012)

well I like skyrim's different dimensions better than oblivion i.e soul cairn and sovngarde to oblivion and paradise


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> While I have only seen screenshots of Oblivion, how is Skyrim any better? Aside from the dwemer ruins, it's pretty much standard medieval fantasy too  With snow, I mean.



I've only played a small bit of Skyrim but it isn't much better than Oblivion in that regard.  It just has less of the problems that Oblivion had so people tend to forgive the few flaws that Skyrim has more than they would forgive Oblivion's flaws.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 9, 2012)

With the steam deal I got, I might try Oblivion tonight. Need to go look at some mods and get that going.


----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> With the steam deal I got, I might try Oblivion tonight. Need to go look at some mods and get that going.



Nehrim is one mod that you should definitely try but that's after you beat the main game.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 9, 2012)

Most mods I use is enviromental changes. Help the game look better. Other than that, something to make the game harder, but I'll play it first to gauge that.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 9, 2012)

Dat mounted combat. 


Shadowmere, we ride together again.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder, did the elves originally have godhood as the Chimer believed? 

Nerevar's buddies did obtain something close to it, didn't they?


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder, did the elves originally have godhood as the Chimer believed?
> 
> Nerevar's buddies did obtain something close to it, didn't they?



yep, they outdicked Azura, the dwarves and everybody because of lorkhan's heart, thus they killed nerevar


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

I know. I'm asking if the elves originally had godhood as some Mer believed.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know. I'm asking if the elves originally had godhood as some Mer believed.



They had some sort of stronger connection to the higher spiritual plane, which Lorkhan severed during his endeavor to bring the realm of Nirn into existence, inducing centuries of unyielding butthurt that still exists in jaundice-afflicted elves to this day.

Whether this spiritual connection is equable to godhood, I've no idea.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 9, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Generic fantasy land.



That's only after Talos used his Thu'um  because his Nord generals and armies disliked jungle.





Luiz said:


> I know. I'm asking if the elves originally had godhood as some Mer believed.




You're asking the big metaphysical questions that don't actually have concrete answers within the universe of Mundus. What's important is the fundamental difference between the human and elf world view. The Aldmeri worldview is that the Aedra are their literal ancestors in the same way your grandparents are an ancestor, and their lifespans and physical/magical prowess only diminished due to the corruption of the "prison" of Mundus. Men on the other hand believe Mundus is a gift to help them grow and learn, and that the Divines _created_ them. Seems like a trivial difference, but it's huge. A lot of the animosity comes down to the cultural perceptions of Lorkhan. Most Men with the exception of Redguards and Bretons revere Lorkhan. (Bretons have an overall Mannish world view, slightly tinted by their origin as Aldmeri chattel.)  Elves with the exception of Dunmer and possibly Orsimer hate Lorkhan and view him as a wicked trickster. 

There's no proof either way. It all comes down to belief. Very little can be known about Anu and Padomay, the First Causes, and what's known about the Aedra and Daedra is very often colored by cultural norms and propaganda.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 9, 2012)

Strange how the makers of the series create some of these concepts without giving them a conclusive answer.

Using mystery to make the story more interesting, I guess.




Pilaf said:


> That's only after Talos used his Thu'um  because his Nord generals and armies disliked jungle.



Ohh, the " I breathe now, in royalty, and reshape this land which is mine." bit.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Right. That's why it's not like it is in the First PGE. That was written while he was still trying to annex Summerset. He wasn't Emperor yet, so Cyrodill was still jungle. As soon as he became Emperor he demonstrated his divine power.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 10, 2012)

The most powerful Dragonborn there's ever been.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The most powerful Dragonborn there's ever been.



Well, he also had CHIM going on for him... part of what facilitated his apotheosis in the first place.

At least, it's suspected that Tiber Septim achieved CHIM.


----------



## dream (Aug 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's only after Talos used his Thu'um  because his Nord generals and armies disliked jungle.



That was a huge mistake on Bethesda's part, a jungle would have been an amazing place to explore.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

They wanted to capitalize on the popularity and success of LOTR. Hell, they're still doing it in Skyrim. Tell me that Whiterun doesn't look like the capital of Rohan.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know what their inspiration for Solitude was, but it looks amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 10, 2012)

So I just finished Dawnguard on the vampires side.....I dunno what to do with this character now...


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 10, 2012)

Vino said:


> So I just finished Dawnguard on the vampires side.....I dunno what to do with this character now...



Radiant quests _ad infinitum_.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They wanted to capitalize on the popularity and success of LOTR. Hell, they're still doing it in Skyrim. Tell me that Whiterun doesn't look like the capital of Rohan.



That was a very common comparison most people made during the early days of Skyrim's announcement. And indeed, Whiterun looks almost exactly like Edoras


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That was a very common comparison most people made during the early days of Skyrim's announcement. And indeed, Whiterun looks almost exactly like Edoras



Their frigging banner is exactly the same. I mean, not down to the square inch of detail but it's a white horse. I'm not complaining as I love both fantasy universes, but very little to nothing in previous lore indicates a pervasive horse culture or multi tiered city in Skyrim. It's pretty obvious what the visual inspiration was.



Zaru said:


> I don't know what their inspiration for Solitude was, but it looks amazing.




According to the Making Of documentary, the devs just wanted to play around with a city that's split across two peaks and connected by a huge bridge, and decided to use Skyrim's engine for that. If you notice, there's a more broken down version of that in Winterhold even though the lore states that huge gap didn't used to be there in the case of the latter. Actually, a lot of long term lore buffs were disappointed in Winterhold as it appears in this game. It was the first capital of Skyrim and a huge city in old documents. I guess Bethesda had to balance the amount of big cities and small towns in the game, so they invented a lore reason for Winterhold to become a small village instead of a huge city - a mysterious cataclysm caused the earth to open up and swallow most of the city.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it explained anywhere in books or dialogue why the cataclysm ACTUALLY happened?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it explained anywhere in books or dialogue why the cataclysm ACTUALLY happened?



It's speculated that the eruption of Red Mountain in Vvardenfall had far-reaching geological effects that caused the tsunami-like event which ripped the city a new asshole. Some people believe it was the College of Winterhold and an experiment that went awry that caused the cataclysm, which the college mages fervently deny. Chances are you've heard both of those reasons from NPCs in the game, and I personally find the former to be the most plausible explanation of the two, but to answer your question, no, there is no clear answer to the Winterhold mystery.



On another note, has anyone else experienced a phenomenon where an enemy will tag along with you when you fast travel to a large city and proceed to attack you at the main gate? I've had Frost Trolls and Snow Bears show up with me in goddamn Markarth of all places, and usually it hasn't bothered me all that much, but yesterday a Vampire Nightstalker followed me to the College and led to one of the most nerve-wracking, albeit brief battles I've ever fought in the entire nine months I've been playing this game (that fucking bridge, man... ). I ended it pretty quickly by pressing the shout button (to my profound amusement, I might add ) and blasting the pasty fuck unceremoniously into the glacial abyss on the coast below. Had that been Whirlwind Sprint (sometimes I don't check - force of habit), things would have ended much differently...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

I've had a similar bug with a quest npc. That bitch is randomly (not always!) teleported to me when I fast travel and then just walks away slowly. What the f?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2012)

speaking of fast travel, I remember one time doing this quest where I had to steal a horse from the black briars stable (I think). Rode the horse, gave it to the guy, and fast traveled to Whiterun. 

The guy and the horse followed me, and they were glitched in the ground next to the carriage


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it explained anywhere in books or dialogue why the cataclysm ACTUALLY happened?



They're pretty ambiguous on that point. The mages swear up and down it wasn't them. Depending on who the Jarl of Winterhold currently is, they either support or blame the mages. More than one source points towards either residual energy from the  or  

It's also entirely plausible it was the Eye of Magnus activating for unknown reasons. It could also have been some kind of precursor time wound heralding Alduin's arrival several years before his physical manifestation. It could have been "Dawn Magic" used by the Thalmor. We don't know yet.

edit: Or like the other guy said, could have been residual quakes from Red Year. Either the meteor falling or the volcano erupting. All these theories are equally valid due to lack of evidence of anything solid. Could have simply been a combination of two or more.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2012)

I was doubting it was the Mages the whole time.

I wanted to slap that Jarl every time he brought it up.......which is all the time......


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

In doubt, blame the thalmor


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, it can't be that big a coincidence that whatever caused the cataclysm was in pretty close proximity to Saarthal, the location of the Eye, and that the Thalmor agent in Winterhold was trying to use the Eye to literally unmake the world (the secret ultimate goal of the Thalmor.) If the Eye can do that, surely it can cause a massive earthquake.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 10, 2012)

It would be best if there were a different model for Khajiit and Argonian in Vampire Lord form.

It's beyond weird to have a lizard/cat transform into a humanoid being

. Sure, they already are humanoid. But it's a beast head changing into a human-like head.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It would be best if there were a different model for Khajiit and Argonian in Vampire Lord form.
> 
> It's beyond weird to have a lizard/cat transform into a humanoid being
> 
> . Sure, they already are humanoid. But it's a beast head changing into a human-like head.



I consider it a sort of were-creature. The Vampire Lord is sort of Daedric, being sired by Molag Bal. It makes more sense for it to always look the same than to have different forms. Same as Hircine's werebeasts. It's kinda cool when you look at it that way. You can actually play as two types of Daedric creatures in Skyrim now. (Or at least mortals corrupted by Daedra.)


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I consider it a sort of were-creature. The Vampire Lord is sort of Daedric, being sired by Molag Bal. It makes more sense for it to always look the same than to have different forms. Same as Hircine's werebeasts. It's kinda cool when you look at it that way. You can actually play as two types of Daedric creatures in Skyrim now. (Or at least mortals corrupted by Daedra.)



The idea is somewhat difficult to accept at first, but it makes more sense now.

So, if a Vampire is killed his soul is claimed by Molag Bal? 

Assuming the vampires have no souls concept isn't here. Otherwise I'm lost.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 11, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> speaking of fast travel, I remember one time doing this quest where I had to steal a horse from the black briars stable (I think). Rode the horse, gave it to the guy, and fast traveled to Whiterun.
> 
> The guy and the horse followed me, and they were glitched in the ground next to the carriage



He seems to make a habit of doing that for legions of Skyrim players.

If you told Maven Black-Briar about the plan to steal the horse you'll witness a radiant event in the wilderness wherein a thug approaches Louis Letrush and says "Maven sends her regards, Letrush", before proceeding to waltz over and Louis his Letrush. Then the guy won't be regarded by the game as an "essential" NPC and the clones that spawn around the stables and in the cobblestone will be rendered killable. You can even hack him up in plain sight - the bounty you'll accrue is for Riften, not Whiterun. 




Luiz said:


> It would be best if there were a different model for Khajiit and Argonian in Vampire Lord form.
> 
> It's beyond weird to have a lizard/cat transform into a humanoid being
> 
> . Sure, they already are humanoid. But it's a beast head changing into a human-like head.



You can be a cat/lizard that turns into a _dog_ in this game, but turning into a human is where it starts to become weird?


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The idea is somewhat difficult to accept at first, but it makes more sense now.
> 
> So, if a Vampire is killed his soul is claimed by Molag Bal?
> 
> Assuming the vampires have no souls concept isn't here. Otherwise I'm lost.



Some vampires worship Sanguine. Some vampires are not religious at all and simply got infected while out traveling. It is Molag Bal's curse but he's not the only Daedra that played a role in it. I'm sure it's not nearly as cut and dry as "Vampire = Coldharbour after death." Not all vampires are even remotely evil. In the game Oblivion, one of them was the ruler of an entire county and was well liked by his people, who were oblivious to the fact he was even a vampire. I understand he was a devout follower of the Divines.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 11, 2012)

Getting further along with dawnguard..


*Spoiler*: __ 



didnt expect them to toss in a living, pre-falmer mutation snow elf for you to meet. Rather neat, though they didnt exactly get creative with his(their) design. "lets just take an altmer, and turn him albino!"


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 11, 2012)

Patch 1.7 finally came out 
It's about damn time, Bethesda 

Now, then, Shadowmere, let us take the Pale by storm


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Getting further along with dawnguard..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically, that's pretty much always been implied to be their pre mutation design. I'm actually glad to see another Elf looking Elf race, to be honest. Most TES Elf variations are rather monstrous or silly. Orsimer (Orcs) Dunmer (Dark Elves) Khajiit (transformed Forest Elves) Bosmer (ditto, but different). Cephelomer (Dreugh) [From MK himself.] Races like the Ayleids and Falmer looked very Aldmeri because they were closer to the cultural and religious ideals of the original Aldmer than many of their cousins.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 11, 2012)

its me or Raine/Serana/Jaina become a daywalker after falion heals her?

her eyes are yellow like a animal now


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> [SP]Technically, that's pretty much always been implied to be their pre mutation design. I'm actually glad to see another Elf looking Elf race, to be honest. Most TES Elf variations are rather monstrous or silly. Orsimer (Orcs) Dunmer (Dark Elves) Khajiit (transformed Forest Elves) Bosmer (ditto, but different). Cephelomer (Dreugh) [From MK himself.] Races like the Ayleids and Falmer looked very Aldmeri because they were closer to the cultural and religious ideals of the original Aldmer than many of their cousins.[/SP]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not at all. That giant Snow Elf statue looked different from any other kind of Mer. 

They were just lazy.

On a second note, even though I don't really appreciate dissing the Dunmer and Bosmer, I'm afraid you do have a point.

The Wood Elves weren't even elves originally. They were transformed into mer by Azura.

The Dark Elves are a corrupted form of the Chimer.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Point #1: That snow Elf statue looks like a High Elf with a shaved head, an elaborate costume and a golden sun like crown to me (probaby signifying reverence to Auriel, a sun deity and Elven version of Akatosh). The final design of Gelebor and his brother are not drastically different, except they have hair and different clothes. The facial features are identical.

For reference,  the statue. Note that he has a completely normal Aldmeri face. The head thing is not a part of his body. It's a diadem.

Here's  or  artist renditions of what a Falmer would look like based on the statue.

And here's .

They all just look like Elves to me. In fact, Gelebor's facial features including his prominent nose look so very similar to the figure depicted in the statue that they could be the same person or closely related.

2 - I'm not "dissing" anyone. Dunmer are my favorite race and Bosmer have a really cool history and play style. I'm just saying every single Mer variation in the game with the exception of Altmer departs drastically from that classical Tolkienesque Elf look and vibe, so I'm glad to see examples of Elves that are less far removed from their roots than most.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2012)

Eh, screw spoiler tags. Most people are getting their hands on Dawnguard at this point.

The statue's head is round, while an Altmer's is thin and triangular shaped.

But Gelebor does look exactly like a High Elf.

HiroshiSenju's right, among modern elves the Altmer are the master race.

I would make one if I didn't have four characters already.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Eh, screw spoiler tags. Most people are getting their hands on Dawnguard at this point.
> 
> The statue's head is round, while an Altmer's is thin and triangular shaped.
> 
> But Gelebor does look exactly like a High Elf.



I think you're just really being picky about what you call laziness or oversight at this point. There are a lot of instances where Bethesda either didn't do the research or got lazy. The humanoid Tsaesci skeletons and ghosts in Oblivion is one example, although there might be a lore explanation for that. The statue of Morihaus in the Imperial City is an armored Nord male, even though most sources mention he was literally a winged bull demigod. Again, there might be a lore explanation for this - he was divine so he could shift shapes perhaps. 

In the case of Gelebor vs. the Falmer statue, it looks like the devs took a lot of care to get the basic facial structure right. Gelebor has a Falmer appearance and face. The head shape thing is a very minor complaint as far as I'm concerned. It has very little to do with the presentation of the character, and statues take artistic license anyway. I just mentioned how a statue of Morihaus, a bull, depicted him as a man, so when you compare it to that this is a very minor discrepancy. Another example I could name is that the Akatosh statue in Ebonheart in Morrowind depicts him with two arms, two legs and wings. The statues in Cyrodill as well as his physical form when he manifests are Wyvern-like. Also, the statues of Talos in Bruma and Skyrim look like a different man.  To be honest the Snow Elf statue is one of the more accurate and less contradictory statue depictions Bethesda has done.



> HiroshiSenju's right, among modern elves the Altmer are the master race.



Maybe in their eyes. I personally believe they're the most corrupted of all. Just like the Vigilants of Stendarr corrupt and twist the teachings of the god of mercy, the Thalmor and Aldmeri Dominion have a very twisted and fundamentalist view on the Aldmeri belief system. Normal High Elves are indeed a noble and sophisticated people, but the current government in Alinor is something monstrous, and I'm not sure their ancestors would approve.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have this ridiculous bug whenever I get the Vampire Lord ability from Harkon... immediately after, I try to talk to the Dunmer vamp to start the badguy quests, and I'm told that mortals aren't allowed to walk freely.

I try to turn into a VL in front of them?  They attack.

So now I'm forced to to play for the Dawnguard's side until I figure out what the hell is wrong.

(this was from my vampire Listener/Archmage save)


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you on PC? Do you have any mods installed?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have so many mods installed I don't even know what 1/3 of them actually do anymore (a lot of the filenames are ambiguous).


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 11, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I have so many mods installed I don't even know what 1/3 of them actually do anymore (a lot of the filenames are ambiguous).



There's your big issue. 

Dawnguard apparently conflicts with tons of user generated content because it manipulates key areas of the game's coding. That's pretty much how all of Bethesda's DLC works. There've been these issues since Morrowind. Lots of times, a ton of user mods will be out for one of their games, and then the mods have to be updated by their creators so they don't conflict with the DLC.

Try running the game again with all the DLC switched off. If that's plausible. I hope you keep more than one save file at the time.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone know how to quickly level these skills:

Alchemy (I've been making potions out of giants toe's and wheat but I keep running out of giants toes.)

Lockpicking (I'm level 92 and its taking forever now.)

Pickpocket (level 30 and its horrendously slow)

Destruction (so many cleared dungeons, such little time)

I have the Aethrial Crown but its still taking forever to level these last four skills.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2012)

My pickpocket skill was the one that leveled up the fastest.

Maybe yours still is low because you find it boring, but try to do it more often.

And, pickpocketing items of greater value or a higher amount of coin from a npc tends to give you a greater level boost. Three points instead of one.

As for destruction, it shouldn't be that slow if it's your main offensive ability. If it's just a secondary skill for you, it will take longer.



Pilaf said:


> I think you're just really being picky about what you call laziness or oversight at this point. There are a lot of instances where Bethesda either didn't do the research or got lazy. The humanoid Tsaesci skeletons and ghosts in Oblivion is one example, although there might be a lore explanation for that. The statue of Morihaus in the Imperial City is an armored Nord male, even though most sources mention he was literally a winged bull demigod. Again, there might be a lore explanation for this - he was divine so he could shift shapes perhaps.
> 
> In the case of Gelebor vs. the Falmer statue, it looks like the devs took a lot of care to get the basic facial structure right. Gelebor has a Falmer appearance and face. The head shape thing is a very minor complaint as far as I'm concerned. It has very little to do with the presentation of the character, and statues take artistic license anyway. I just mentioned how a statue of Morihaus, a bull, depicted him as a man, so when you compare it to that this is a very minor discrepancy. Another example I could name is that the Akatosh statue in Ebonheart in Morrowind depicts him with two arms, two legs and wings. The statues in Cyrodill as well as his physical form when he manifests are Wyvern-like. Also, the statues of Talos in Bruma and Skyrim look like a different man.  To be honest the Snow Elf statue is one of the more accurate and less contradictory statue depictions Bethesda has done.
> 
> ...



Since most of those examples had a reason behind it, I suppose Bethesda hasn't made that many mistakes.

The Aldmeri Dominion is so rotten that even though the current organization was created by the alliance between Altmer and Bosmer, you can find npcs from both races who hate them with a passion.

I just said that aside from the moral aspect and those bad apples, the High Elves are the pinnacle of what an Elf should be. Physically I mean, as you pointed out.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 11, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Anyone know how to quickly level these skills:
> 
> Alchemy (I've been making potions out of giants toe's and wheat but I keep running out of giants toes.)
> 
> ...



Bear Claws and Hanging Moss. Trust me on that one.

Invisibility potions are good too - but any chance you have to stack effects should be taken. A higher cost means more experience. Higher cost also comes from greater efficacy, so if you can get your hands on any Fortify Alchemy gear, do it; your potions will be more powerful and your exp gain will be greater as well.


And holy sweaty left ball of Talos - two dragons just attacked Falkreath, one Elder and one Ancient, and together they killed Thadgeir, Kust, Mathies, Narri, Lod, three of the Hold Guards, and (inexplicably and with what seems to be intentional, calculated irony) _none_ of the goats. 

It's true what they say, I suppose - Arkay's influence is quite strong in Falkreath.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 11, 2012)

From the Skyrim Wiki:



> Gelebor mentions that the Falmer are becoming more intelligent, and if a line of communication could be established, relations could improve.
> 
> It is also speculated that the toxin was merely a supressant that devolved the once great race, and since the Falmer would no longer need to ingest the toxin, they might, over generations, re-evolve back into snow elves since the evolutionary status of the falmer is no longer being supressed by the toxin.



I know it's their theory, but I really hope that happens in the future.




Kahvehane said:


> Bear Claws and Hanging Moss. Trust me on that one.
> 
> Invisibility potions are good too - but any chance you have to stack effects should be taken. A higher cost means more experience. Higher cost also comes from greater efficacy, so if you can get your hands on any Fortify Alchemy gear, do it; your potions will be more powerful and your exp gain will be greater as well.
> 
> ...



I wish I had your luck, instead of having encounters with regular dragons.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 12, 2012)

Just found this.



I envy you bastards twice as much now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, my drive to play this game is gone now after about 50 hours.
Will probably pick it up again sometime to do the major faction (companions, thieves etc.) missions and some dungeons, and then far into the future play it again with a shitton of mods and graphical improvements when I buy my next PC, but for now I'll head to other games again.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Well, my drive to play this game is gone now after about 50 hours.
> Will probably pick it up again sometime to do the major faction (companions, thieves etc.) missions and some dungeons, and then far into the future play it again with a shitton of mods and graphical improvements when I buy my next PC, but for now I'll head to other games again.



50 hours is a pretty decent amount of time to invest in any one game. Bethesda is good at giving people their sixty bucks' worth at least.



Luiz said:


> *Since most of those examples had a reason behind it, I suppose Bethesda hasn't made that many mistakes.*



Perhaps. Bethesda has never taken an official stance on the Tsaesci thing. I and a lot of other players have noted that the ones who appear humanoid were never actually referred to as Tsaesci, but the more generic term "Akaviri". They could be humans enslaved by the beast races or shape shifted Tsaesci. The Morihaus thing is another fan theory. Gods can choose their shapes, etc. Bethesda never said it. It's a fan retcon to explain a discrepancy. 



> The Aldmeri Dominion is so rotten that even though the current organization was created by the alliance between Altmer and Bosmer, you can find npcs from both races who hate them with a passion.



You can even meet individual Thalmor members who have no problem aiding and abetting the Dragonborn. At that Thalmor party, the inquisitor guy from Markarth can cause a scene if you did his quest. He very likely knows who you are and what you're doing at the party because he's paid to know things like that. He seems like a decent enough guy who is only doing his job. Sure, he's arrogant but that's a High Elf trait.



> I just said that aside from the moral aspect and those bad apples, the High Elves are the pinnacle of what an Elf should be. Physically I mean, as you pointed out.




In the older games they were resistant to disease and poison. I kinda wish they still were. It offset their weaknesses somewhat. We can assume in the lore they still are. Speaking of racial bonuses, some are more useful than others. Argonians have that cool healing ability now, but lost some of their resistances. Also, breathing under water is a lot less useful in these games than seeing in the dark, so Khajiit is still my beast person of choice. I haven't really played a Redguard or Orc in this game but in the older ones their racials made them OP. I understand the Redguard's racial has been nerfed, though. The Imperial one is nice. They really do find a lot more gold. I like the Nord abilities. The war cry is a good replacement for shock resistance. The Dunmer abilities in this game are awesome. Haven't played Bosmer, Altmer or Breton either. Don't remember much about what their abilities are supposed to be.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2012)

By sixty bucks you mean 30 bucks, since I paid around 25 euro on the steam sale. So yeah, 2 hours per euro is a nice ratio.

Oh yeah I forgot, Dawnguard at the next steam sale. It's bound to happen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 12, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You can even meet individual Thalmor members who have no problem aiding and abetting the Dragonborn. At that Thalmor party, the inquisitor guy from Markarth can cause a scene if you did his quest. He very likely knows who you are and what you're doing at the party because he's paid to know things like that. He seems like a decent enough guy who is only doing his job. Sure, he's arrogant but that's a High Elf trait.



Elenwen doesn't strike me as particularly bad either. She seems very reasonable.

But I suppose that in the end of the day, all of them still are trying to conquer all of Tamriel and reinforce the elven supremacy over other races.




> In the older games they were resistant to disease and poison. I kinda wish they still were. It offset their weaknesses somewhat. We can assume in the lore they still are. Speaking of racial bonuses, some are more useful than others. Argonians have that cool healing ability now, but lost some of their resistances. Also, breathing under water is a lot less useful in these games than seeing in the dark, so Khajiit is still my beast person of choice. I haven't really played a Redguard or Orc in this game but in the older ones their racials made them OP. I understand the Redguard's racial has been nerfed, though. The Imperial one is nice. They really do find a lot more gold. I like the Nord abilities. The war cry is a good replacement for shock resistance. The Dunmer abilities in this game are awesome. Haven't played Bosmer, Altmer or Breton either. Don't remember much about what their abilities are supposed to be.



I find it hard to see much appeal in the Argonians. Their facial expression in each preset is very... bland. 

The Orc's ability is absolutely OP. For 60 seconds you deal twice as much damage and take only half from enemies.

Imagine an orc character with two-handed skill lvl 100, all perks that increase the damage dealt, and then double that with Berserk Rage activated.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 12, 2012)

Finished Dawnguard on the vampire side, but pretty much everything feels so underwhelming. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Feels like they could have done so much more, especially with Harkon, who only had the same basic dialogue options even as I progressed through the main quest. My biggest problem is that they gave no choices when you confronted Harkon, I mean if you give him the bow he just calls you an idiot and attacks




Vampire Lord is fun though, despite some annoying aspect...No map for instance, but at least the compass works. The quests are pretty weak for a 20€ DLC, I should have waited for a sale.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2012)

Bethesda usually doesn't get their DLC right until the second or third one. 

For instance, IMO, the superior expansion for Morrowind was Bloodmoon, the superior expansion for Oblivion was Shivering Isles, and the best expansions for Fallout 3 were Broken Steel and Point Lookout (I liked Mothership Zeta a lot too but that's a contentious point with fans). I think Dawnguard was supposed to whet our appetites and fill in the gap before they get into the really good stuff.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 12, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Orc's ability is absolutely OP. For 60 seconds you deal twice as much damage and take only half from enemies.
> 
> Imagine an orc character with two-handed skill lvl 100, all perks that increase the damage dealt, and then double that with Berserk Rage activated.



Bow + Sneak + Berserker Rage 

War Hammer + Elemental Fury + Berserker Rage



I love my Orc, so much so that I made two of them.  Though I am currently playing a Dunmer character.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Bow + Sneak + Berserker Rage
> 
> War Hammer + Elemental Fury + Berserker Rage
> 
> ...



Dunmer do very well in fights against most types of Dragons, since they use fire attacks more than frost. Also, they look badass, have a cool racial ability and have a really cool back story. They've overcome a lot of shit and are still trucking. (You could say the same for the Orcs, too. In a lot of ways they're both orphan races who lost their home land.)


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 12, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

